# Naruto: Narutimate Accel



## wolfio1 (Nov 22, 2006)

I can't find any threads on this. Sorry if someone posted something like this already. Feel free to lock/move thread if there is something about it already. I searched for it.

Even if the filler-ending sorce isn't true (which, I'm confident it is), this sort of supports it a bit more. I know the Narutimate games are based a  bit more on the manga, but I still think it's pretty good support.


I want a Japanese PS2. Now.


----------



## Kojiro Ganryu Sasaki (Nov 22, 2006)

ZOMG!

X_x

I hope the same thing will be announced for Gekitou Ninja Taisen EX. We haven't seen any official screenshots from it anyway, so


----------



## Undomiel (Nov 22, 2006)

Cool! Anyways, I'll still wait for Gekitou, even if I haven't finished the 4th yet...
(I can hide, i know but i'm a girl)


----------



## wolfio1 (Nov 22, 2006)

I know. I also hope the Wii is easier to get by region block for. I'm the fillers are driving me crazy: I'm willing to buy an imported PS2 at this point...(or at least look into ways to pass the PS2 block.)

T_T I don't even like the Narutimate series as much as the GNT series. Look what the fillers are doing!


----------



## Squire of Fate (Nov 22, 2006)

Awesome, I have a Japanese PS2 right here! Coming 2007, defintely getting this!


----------



## Even (Nov 22, 2006)

that looks sooo awesome  Luckily I'm going to Japan (hopefully) next year  btw, isn't the PS3 region code free??


----------



## dubai909 (Nov 22, 2006)

Narutimate series Paste On the Manga

and

GNT Paste On the anime.

so If Gekitou Ninja Taisen EX on December or November 2007 we will see something cool.

because 4 games for naruto part 1 more than enough


----------



## dexterdtt (Nov 22, 2006)

This is nice. Anyone know the specific date?
Because I'm just about ready to start reading the Manga.
I'd Rather be spoiled by the actual manga,
than be spoiled by the game.  



Even said:


> that looks sooo awesome  Luckily I'm going to Japan (hopefully) next year  btw, isn't the PS3 region code free??



Only for ps3 games. 
PS2 games will still not be able to play on the American PS3.


----------



## ☆Indigo☆ (Nov 22, 2006)

Whoa, that's awesome.  =D

Damn, now I want a Japanese PS2.  xDD


----------



## Jaxel (Nov 22, 2006)

The PS3 is not region free. Dont let ANYONE ever tell you otherwise.

Its just that BluRay only has two regions: NTSC and PAL/SECAM. Both JP and US are NTSC so they share the same region. Just because you can play Japanese PS3 games on your American PS3 does not make is region free; they just share the same region. DVDs do not share the same region between JP and US, that is why you cant play JP PS2 games on your US PS3.

Anyway, getting by the region lock on the PS2 is extremely easy, almost as easy as the GameCube. The GameCube has FreeLoader, the PS2 has SwapMagic. Here is a link to a guide I wrote several months ago...
this

Anyway, the Narutimate Hero series blows the Gekito Ninja Taisen series away... i cant wait!


----------



## Zorokiller (Nov 22, 2006)

awesome I so want this game*_*


----------



## Jaxel (Nov 22, 2006)

In the meantime you should get Narutimate Hero 3... its better than GNT4.

this


----------



## Mizura (Nov 22, 2006)

Here's the translation of the French explanations by the way. 


*Spoiler*: _Warning: some part 2 spoilers_ 





> Namco diffuse les premières images de Naruto : Narutimate Accel sur PlayStation 2 dans le magazine japonais Shonen Jump. C'est le studio japonais CyberConnect2 qui est chargé du développement de ce nouvel épisode de la série qui se déroulera pendant la nouvelle saison, les héros disposeront donc de leurs nouvelles techniques avec notamment le super Rasengan de Naruto. La sortie du jeu est prévue pour le printemps 2007 au Japon.
> 
> (Source : Shonen Jump)


Namco has released the first images of Naruto: Narutimate Accel on Playstation 2 in the Japanese magazine Shounen Jump. It's the Japanese studio CyberConnect2 that is in charge of the development of this new episode in this series that will take part during the new season. The heroes will thus have their new techniques, in particular Naruto's super Rasengan. The game is expected to be released in Spring 2007 in Japan.

(Source: Shounen Jump)


----------



## FinalJustice (Nov 22, 2006)

If this is for PS2, it will be mine.  

If this is for PS3, I will curse Bandai for abandonning PS2 too early and Sony for doing such an expensive vg.

And, btw, I guess it will be somewhat necessary that the fillers end before the game release. The game have voices, and without part2 aired, will they make the game voiceless like Yondaime in NH3?! I guess not, and I guess they won't want to show the voices in the game before the anime.


----------



## gabha (Nov 22, 2006)

Does this mean that they already picked the voice actors for the new characters?


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Nov 22, 2006)

gabha said:


> Does this mean that they already picked the voice actors for the new characters?





part II voices


----------



## R_Lee86 (Nov 22, 2006)

Guys, you dont need a Japanese ps2. Swap Magic and a DVD burner work just as good ^_^


----------



## Naruto007 (Nov 22, 2006)

Kojiro Ganryu Sasaki said:


> ZOMG!
> 
> X_x
> 
> I hope the same thing will be announced for Gekitou Ninja Taisen EX. We haven't seen any official screenshots from it anyway, so


Yeah they haven't showed us screens for that so I speculate its based on Naruto Part II story.


----------



## Yuna (Nov 22, 2006)

Whether Narutimate Hero or Gekitou Ninja Taisen is better is a matter of opinion. They are different types of fighters with different strategies and systems.

Also, keep in mind that the really rabid Narutimate Hero fans claimed Narutimate Hero 2 was great and blew Gekitou Ninja Taisen 3 out of the water. With GNT4 and NH3, we've levelled the playing field and they're even now.

Which one's the better depends on what kind of game you want. It also depends on if you're a serious fighter player or not.

The "less serious" ones will think that Narutimate Hero 3 looks so much cooler with the long ougis and the whatnots.


----------



## Jenna Berry (Nov 22, 2006)

I don't care if I don't know japanese.

I. WANT. THAT. GAME.


----------



## SimonNL (Nov 22, 2006)

Look at te top of that scan; is that a preview of the part 2 anime?
Or maybe it's a OVA, like the one that came with Narutimatte hero 3, but I really doubt it. Perhaps is just a still image that they'll use in the game.

Can someone provide a translation of the scan? many thanks


----------



## B009 (Nov 22, 2006)

*Naruto: Narutimate Hero Accel Thread*

The search button keeps directing me to a blank page so I really don't know if this has been done yet.

Apparently a new Naruto game is coming out but the console playing it is unknown.

Naruto Accel

*Link:*


----------



## Squire of Fate (Nov 22, 2006)

SimonNL said:


> Look at te top of that scan; is that a preview of the part 2 anime?
> Or maybe it's a OVA, like the one that came with Narutimatte hero 3, but I really doubt it. Perhaps is just a still image that they'll use in the game.
> 
> Can someone provide a translation of the scan? many thanks



Mizura translated a tidbit for the scan:



			
				Mizura said:
			
		

> Namco has released the first images of Naruto: Narutimate Accel on Playstation 2 in the Japanese magazine Shounen Jump. It's the Japanese studio CyberConnect2 that is in charge of the development of this new episode in this series that will take part during the new season. The heroes will thus have their new techniques, in particular Naruto's super Rasengan. The game is expected to be released in Spring 2007 in Japan.
> 
> (Source: Shounen Jump)



Spring 2007, more clues pointing to the end of fillers!


----------



## Hylian (Nov 22, 2006)

yea this is the next narultimate hero game for ps2 with PART 2 characters 
i really want it, but i dont want to mod my ps2 

i guess i'll just get clash of ninja EX for wii since it also has
part 2 characters. (unless i have to mod that too, i dont know 
what to do)


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 22, 2006)

Oh...Shitn.es...s.s...s.s..s...Now i gotta mod my PS2...


----------



## B009 (Nov 22, 2006)

Being named Naruto Accel as well as seeing the graphics(very non Narutimate looking) I am wondering if this is a new name for NGNT:EX(look at the picture of Naruto doing odama rasengan.It looks like how supers are done in NGNT), or is it an entirely different fighter for PS2.I doubt it's for Xbox360 since I don't think that Japan would really gobble up the news.


----------



## thesh00ter (Nov 22, 2006)

^^ u know NGNTEX is supposed to come out at that time also.  whether it's based after part 2 is unknown but what does suck is that 8ing isn't doin' it this time  

i guess the head to head competition continues between Sony and Nintendo


----------



## Hylian (Nov 22, 2006)

the game is called 'naruto: narultimate hero accel'

i think it looks like the other narultimate hero games, that odama rasengan
and the sakura picture looks like ougi specials


----------



## xSHiNOx (Nov 22, 2006)

i've seen this topic on the gfaqs board. im amazed. i swear konoha spirits would be the last and final naruto game for the ps2 as they said but now they decided to release a nh4? damn. i hope its good since everything in the screens are time skip based.

still though, how can they do it? they cant just release it based on the first arc of part II. if they release it after awhile, they could add more people like the rest of akatsuki, sai, yamato, etc.


----------



## ilabb (Nov 22, 2006)

HOLY FUCK.

FINALLY YESSSS.

I wasn't expecting that. Man, this is fucking sweet.


*Spoiler*: _Manga Spoilers lol?_ 




I'm pretty sure they'll have at least up to Sasuke, Yamato, and Sai (you can't not have an updated Sasuke in this game, admit it. He's _the_ most popular character).

The Narutimate games don't care about spoiling the anime, the last game had the 4th Hokage using manga moves, after all. It's just an issue of voice actors for Yamato and Sai (which are probably already casted, honestly).



I really really can't wait. I'm excited!


----------



## B009 (Nov 22, 2006)

I did some research.It really is the next Narutimate hero game.


----------



## ilabb (Nov 22, 2006)

And now we make another 100 pages on speculation of the game like the NH3 thread.

Ready go! I'm expecting a lot of manga spoilers in this thread so tread lightly, anime-only people. I'll be nice and use spoiler tags, though.


*Spoiler*: _Manga spoilers_ 




Who thinks we'll have 3 different playable Sasoris (one in Haruko, one with Kazekage puppet, and one with just himself)? Maybe he'll have two transformations, that'd be pretty cool.


----------



## Squall Leonhart (Nov 22, 2006)

OMG..  
Didn't expect it either.. wow!

I hope they'll add all the Akatsuki members we've seen untill now, though I have my doubts about that.


*Spoiler*: __ 



In my opinion if they add anyone from them, it will be: Itachi, Kisame, Deidara, Sasori and Zetsu.


----------



## geG (Nov 22, 2006)

*Spoiler*: __ 



God, even one Sasori would be hax. They may have to downgrade a lot of his manga abilities for the game (mostly the paralizing poison).


----------



## Megaharrison (Nov 22, 2006)

If this game has Sasori and Deidara I will actually buy a converter or a Japanese PS2.

I really doubt it'll have anything past the first arc of part 2 though...So


*Spoiler*: __ 



No Sai, Hidan, Kakuzu, Yamato, etc.


----------



## Kojiro Ganryu Sasaki (Nov 22, 2006)

xSHiNOx said:


> i've seen this topic on the gfaqs board. im amazed. i swear konoha spirits would be the last and final naruto game for the ps2 as they said but now they decided to release a nh4? damn. i hope its good since everything in the screens are time skip based.
> 
> still though, how can they do it? they cant just release it based on the first arc of part II. if they release it after awhile, they could add more people like the rest of akatsuki, sai, yamato, etc.



Remember that no character in part 2 has changed style completely, so they're probably going just change the appearance of most of the characters, and then simply add the techniques revealed so far in part 2.


----------



## Fighting Spirit (Nov 22, 2006)

To be able to play games from Japan do I HAVE to have the Magic Swap or could a chip work?


----------



## geG (Nov 22, 2006)

Squall Leonhart said:


> OMG..
> Didn't expect it either.. wow!
> 
> I hope they'll add all the Akatsuki members we've seen untill now, though I have my doubts about that.
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



We've never seen Zetsu fight, so I highly doubt that.


----------



## The Captain (Nov 22, 2006)

It looks so...AWESOME.


----------



## The Captain (Nov 22, 2006)

If Hidan and Kakuzu managage to make it into the game,who thinks that they are gonna be really high tier characters?


----------



## ilabb (Nov 22, 2006)

Geg said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> We've never seen Zetsu fight, so I highly doubt that.



*Spoiler*: __ 




I don't doubt it at all, actually. We've seen Kurenai use one jutsu, and she got in just fine last time. Just give Zetsu some generic punches and kicks, and make his ougi have him fade down into the ground and pop up below the opponent and crunch him in the flytrap 

We've seen a lot of Zetsu, and it'd be a shame if he wasn't in it.

I'm really hoping for Sasuke, Yamato, Sai, and MAYBE Tobi in this game, although I don't think it's thaaaaaaaat likely :/


----------



## Megaharrison (Nov 22, 2006)

Geg said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> We've never seen Zetsu fight, so I highly doubt that.



Agreed. I think in terms of new characters we will only get:


*Spoiler*: __ 



Sasori
Deidara
Chiyo
Part 2 Sasuke (they'll make an exception with him)


----------



## Hellion (Nov 22, 2006)

guys you don't have to have your systems modded just get a swap magic  


*Spoiler*: __ 



Kakashi's MS FTW


----------



## Marguerite Perrin (Nov 22, 2006)

That's it! The fillers are definatly gonna end on spring! *starts crying*


----------



## Jaxel (Nov 22, 2006)

I've posted this twice in this thread and still people are asking...

This is a guide I wrote on exactly how easy it is to play Japanese games on an American PS2...

pull a stunt like this


----------



## the 1 and only jj (Nov 22, 2006)

omfg! thats the new narutimate? hell yeah, i have narutimate hero 3 and i just can't wait for it. and yes the narutimate hero series is based more on the manga rather then the actual anime series, however they mix the two into one, if any of you had played narutimate hero 3 you would see that they included the 4th.


----------



## James (Nov 22, 2006)

This is looking cool, it'll be awesome if it has a playable Deidara.


----------



## the 1 and only jj (Nov 22, 2006)

R Krippler said:


> guys you don't have to have your systems modded just get a swap magic
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



actually you still need to mod, you can get a flip top lid or a slid card, they both are very easy to install. and i can't wait for this game to come out, i have NH3 and i still play it non stop.


*Spoiler*: __ 



i am really wishing that they include part 2 sasuke, just that would make me buy this game. i also wouldn't mind sai being in it as well.


----------



## lapiz (Nov 22, 2006)

Finally.. Another Narutimate Hero Wait period Begins..   Cheers Everyone..

 May this be the "Official Narutimate Hero Accel Thread", and all the guys from "The Narutimate Hero 3 Thread" and the "Narutimate Hero Funclub" and all the new guys who haven't played any other nh game, and hopefully all the GNT series converts Gather to share each dug up pic and endlessly speculate on Gameplay and other Stuff.. 

Best time of the year..   I can't wait for this game!!


----------



## Purgatory (Nov 22, 2006)

Holy Shit...looks like we can wait in anticipation for this game while waiting for fillers to end. But really..it looks AWESOME. I can't wait to use PTS Neji and see if he has any new moves. Hopefully Sasori, Deidara, Kisame and maybe even Hidan will be in this. I'm also hoping it'll have Sasuke with Chidori Nagashi


----------



## Seany (Nov 22, 2006)

Oh god this is soooo cool!!!
Just imaganing the new characters is great 
I got to wait a long time to play this though. Looks like i can only get the Wii version for the moment


----------



## Dirty Harry (Nov 22, 2006)

Holy shit this comes as a surprise. More Akatsuki in 2007!


----------



## the 1 and only jj (Nov 22, 2006)

Neji Kun said:


> Holy Shit...looks like we can wait in anticipation for this game while waiting for fillers to end. But really..it looks AWESOME. I can't wait to use PTS Neji and see if he has any new moves. Hopefully Sasori, Deidara, Kisame and maybe even Hidan will be in this. I'm also hoping it'll have Sasuke with Chidori Nagashi



well they have had kisame in the lasts one, so for sure he'll be in this one.


----------



## FinalJustice (Nov 22, 2006)

AHAHAHAH My narutimate hero uchihatardism is making me really look foward to see Obito kickin some serious ass in this game. =D


----------



## Fighting Spirit (Nov 22, 2006)

To be able to play games from Japan do I HAVE to have the Magic Swap or could a chip work?

----

guys stop with the manga spoilers in this forum ffs.


----------



## Purgatory (Nov 22, 2006)

the 1 and only jj said:


> well they have had kisame in the lasts one, so for sure he'll be in this one.



Speaking of NH, did NH2 differ from NH? when I saw Neji's ougis they kept all of them and added a new one. Is this true the all the other charcters?


----------



## Konoha (Nov 22, 2006)

i got japanese PS2 can anyone tell me where can i buy it  DAMN


----------



## TagZ (Nov 22, 2006)

I had such a shit day, my wallet got stollen, failed a test and stood on a piece of dog chalk. After seeing this i felt so happy that i nearly shed a tear (i said nearly).  Thank you.


----------



## Purgatory (Nov 22, 2006)

TagZ said:


> I had such a shit day, my wallet got stollen, failed a test and stood on a piece of dog chalk. After seeing this i felt so happy that i nearly shed a tear (i said nearly).  Thank you.



..Dog chalk..? Don't you mean dog shit?


----------



## TagZ (Nov 22, 2006)

Yea dog shit.


----------



## Gotran (Nov 22, 2006)

This game won't be out until September 07 ATLEAST.

It says JF2007 on the scan, that means it'll probably be shown at Jump Festa 07, which takes place in December I believe. 

I have a modded PS2 on which I play the third Narutimate Hero game, so I could easily play this, but by late 07 I'll have a PS3.


----------



## Anki Rendan (Nov 22, 2006)

I hope Tenten is as good as she is in Narutimate Hero 3, or even better! This is gonna be sweet....


----------



## SimonNL (Nov 22, 2006)

Do you guys think the upper three pictures on the page are from the Part 2 Anime? They look widescreen, maybe part 2 is 16:9.


----------



## geG (Nov 22, 2006)

They're most likely video game-only screens. Though the scan itself may have something to say about it.


----------



## Haohmaru (Nov 22, 2006)

Hell yeah. Still a long time till it comes out though. Can't wait till spring. I wonder how far they follow the manga chapters. I wanna atleast play Naruto Kyuubi 4 tales.


----------



## Gene (Nov 22, 2006)

I guess I should order swapmagic soon.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Nov 22, 2006)

haha ,dog chalk, wher'es the wii version1 !


----------



## yuhun (Nov 22, 2006)

At fucking last we're seeing part costumes images in anime form!


----------



## ddrotaku (Nov 22, 2006)

My guess on the character roster:


*Spoiler*: __ 




Naruto
Sakura
Kakashi
Chiyo
Gaara
Kankuro
Gai
Lee
Neji
Tenten
Itachi
Kisame
Deidara
Sasori
Hiruko Sasori
Tailed Kyuubi form (3 maybe?)

Small list, but I feel like this will be milked for all it's worth. Covering two arcs of part II would be covering half of the possible material that they can make games out of... and that's not a good business plan. People are thirsty for Part II, and this game looks impressive as it is... no need to add much more than the first Arc.


----------



## Konoha (Nov 22, 2006)

i want obito and youndaime and rin in this game


----------



## Nice Gai (Nov 22, 2006)

Got to loved Modded Ps2s. Def Fliptops are must buys for PS2 now.


----------



## Tapp Zaddaz (Nov 22, 2006)

ilabb said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*Spoiler*: __ 



Punches? We don't even know if he has hands of not. That ougi sounds nice though.


----------



## MS81 (Nov 22, 2006)

I can't w8 for the Next-gen versions.

I also can't w8 for this one I want MS Kakashi so bad and TS Sasuke ftw.
6th gate Gai FTW also.
Sai and Yamato will be in the next versions.

I just bought a Jap PS2 so I won't have to go thru all the struggle you guys are going thru.


----------



## SeruraRenge (Nov 22, 2006)

Geg said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> God, even one Sasori would be hax. They may have to downgrade a lot of his manga abilities for the game (mostly the paralizing poison).




*Spoiler*: __ 



That's not hax.  The "ritual" is the ultimate hax!


----------



## Mystery Person X (Nov 22, 2006)

Jaxel said:


> Its just that BluRay only has two regions: NTSC and PAL/SECAM. Both JP and US are NTSC so they share the same region.



Wrong. Blu-ray :

A/1 	North America, Central America, South America, Korea, Japan and South East Asia.
B/2 	Europe, Greenland, French territories, Middle East, Africa, Australia and New Zealand.
C/3 	China, Russia, Central and South Asia.

That America and Japan are in the same region is because this was decided upon by a committee of people. It is not because they happen to share the same video standard.



> Just because you can play Japanese PS3 games on your American PS3 does not make is region free; they just share the same region.



No, the two are unrelated. Sony have said that the PS3 is entirely region free - so European PS3s will play American and Japanese games, and vice versa. This is because Sony decided this should be the case, not because of anything to do with the region coding for Blu-ray movies.



> DVDs do not share the same region between JP and US, that is why you cant play JP PS2 games on your US PS3.



No, the two are completely unrelated. Japan and the UK share the same DVD region (specifically R2), but you can't play Japanese PS2 games on a UK console or vice versa.


----------



## Manetheren (Nov 22, 2006)

The small image above Kakashi looks interesting.

It almost looks like it could be a new finisher for

*Spoiler*: __ 





Kakashi or Shika... depending on what the focus in the image is supposed to be.


----------



## Kayuuko (Nov 22, 2006)

Thanks for posting that ^^ Bet my friend will buy it once it's out.

I really hope some of the new characters are part of this game, I want to try out a certain blonde for sure (and a certain redhead ;_.

Ah well... I will buy the next Gamecube game XD.


----------



## MS81 (Nov 23, 2006)

Jiraiyah using some jutsu's would be nice.

Chidori Nigashi 

Neji with air vacuum palm.
FTW


----------



## ddrotaku (Nov 23, 2006)

Manetheren said:


> The small image above Kakashi looks interesting.
> 
> It almost looks like it could be a new finisher for
> 
> ...



I was actually thinking that it was


*Spoiler*: __ 



Sasori's sandaime puppet attack, with the hardened sand.


----------



## TagZ (Nov 23, 2006)

Here is the website (Pre-raw spoilers) that jeux-france.com listed with the game. I actually came across it last night but on the Cyberconnect2 site () just has it listed as new title. If someone could please translate.


----------



## Jams (Nov 23, 2006)

ddrotaku said:


> My guess on the character roster:
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Ive got a feeling that they'll add in some Part 1 charatcers at least... they wouldn't pass up an opertunity to recycle old characters to make the rooster bigger (bigger rooster = more people buying it).

Anyway, looking forward to this, but I hope they add more single-player stuff in this time around... the RPG mode in Narutimate 3 was tooo short IMO.


----------



## ilabb (Nov 23, 2006)

I hope they don't forget about classic Zabuza and Haku, and the sound five. They still have a fanbase, after all


----------



## Zorokiller (Nov 23, 2006)

I hope they will include filler characters as well I want to fight with Raiga


----------



## lo0p (Nov 23, 2006)

Are you guys sure this is for the Playstation *2*?  I don't know how or even if "PS2" is written in Japanese but I don't see any "PS2" on that page from Shonen Jump.


----------



## TagZ (Nov 23, 2006)

I'm guessing its basically narutimate 4 with part 2 characters and a new title. My opinion is that cyberconnect2 seems to be a small company, so I think they'll stick with ps2. The possibilities of it being released for the ps3 are slim to none. I think it costs alot of money too get a ps3 development kit (Im not sure though).


----------



## Hylian (Nov 23, 2006)

so since part 2 naruto is now called 'naruto: hurricane chronicles', 
then this game should be called:
"*naruto: hurricane chronicles narultimate hero accel*"

which is kinda long ( unless the previous games were called narultimate hero and not naruto: narutltimate hero)


----------



## cyu2 (Nov 23, 2006)

What is with the name? Makes me think of spreadsheets.


----------



## Donkey Show (Nov 23, 2006)

Or you could just say... Naruto HC. O_o


----------



## Jaxel (Nov 23, 2006)

Accel = Accelerated...

Its better than GNT EX... you just know anything with the title "EXTREME!" at the end of it doesn't bode well for its future...


----------



## Konoha (Nov 23, 2006)

well guys im not sure but i think they will release the game in 30-march or first of april


----------



## Kaki (Nov 23, 2006)

MY god yesssssss, this will be it for me...
finaly!!hahaha
more info wendsay....


----------



## Shepard (Nov 23, 2006)

Wow, just wow, I've been waiting for this for over a year now.

Anyone has a hint on the realease date? usually the Narutimett Hero series is released about December but I think it's so soon now.

And you guys are wrong, what's really gonna rock about this game is 
*Spoiler*: __ 



Kyuubi Naruto 4 tails, period



Assuming they're going that far, of course


----------



## Kaki (Nov 23, 2006)

I just hope its as far as they can make it.....
but I know I will NOT be dissapointed.....


----------



## Hylian (Nov 23, 2006)

there's no freeloader for ps2 :/

i'll just wait for Naruto Gekitou Ninja Taisen EX for wii which also comes
out in feburary and has part 2 characters

and freeloader is compatible with the wii


----------



## Kaki (Nov 23, 2006)

> i'll just wait for Naruto Gekitou Ninja Taisen EX for wii which also comes
> out in feburary and has part 2 characters


 LOL, I don't think it does....


----------



## Hylian (Nov 23, 2006)

Kataihara said:


> LOL, I don't think it does....



it would be pretty awesome though  

they havnt announced anything besides that it's coming out in feburary, but having the title changed to 'EX' and not '5' kinda like
'accel' and not '4' makes me believe it will have part 2 characters


----------



## Kaki (Nov 23, 2006)

okok, you just take that and make your own thread. 
1. I bet it will not have much of any sort of upgrade, that is the way of GNT
2. I don't realy care.....


----------



## SeruraRenge (Nov 24, 2006)

Dante said:


> And you guys are wrong, what's really gonna rock about this game is
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> ...



no, THIS is the highlight character of the game


----------



## MS81 (Nov 24, 2006)

Dante said:


> Wow, just wow, I've been waiting for this for over a year now.
> 
> Anyone has a hint on the realease date? usually the Narutimett Hero series is released about December but I think it's so soon now.
> 
> ...



I don't think they will get that far they will put the gaara arc in it that's it I bet.

So we won't have Yamato,Sai,Hidan,or Kakuzu

No Sasuke either. 

Hope they make a sequel for PS3.


----------



## SeruraRenge (Nov 24, 2006)

mangekyousharigan81 said:


> I don't think they will get that far they will put the gaara arc in it that's it I bet.
> 
> So we won't have Yamato,Sai,Hidan,or Kakuzu
> 
> ...



maybe not Hidan and Kakuzu, but if they only put in the first arc, then they'll probably put in Sai and Yamato anyway, since they were introduced before the next arc really started.


----------



## Bass (Nov 24, 2006)

Sai will be in the game since the scans show Shikamaru using his Shadow Spears which he used against Sai.


----------



## Kaki (Nov 24, 2006)

I know CC2 will push it to the max....

I do hope they put as many new members in as possible, but equaly that they update all the old charachters and don't cut stuff out....

I expect another jump forward on all levels.


----------



## LegendarySaiyan (Nov 24, 2006)

yh I wonder too if they will keep the old characters from NH3, what do you guys think, will they or not??


----------



## Kaki (Nov 24, 2006)

I hope for alternate versions, but I understand that it may just be a replacement deal


----------



## Prince Leon (Nov 24, 2006)

As long as I'm able to play with Sakura I'm cool and ready to go.


----------



## Kaki (Nov 24, 2006)

Then you sir, will be well set.....


----------



## Shepard (Nov 24, 2006)

mangekyousharigan81 said:


> I don't think they will get that far they will put the gaara arc in it that's it I bet.
> 
> So we won't have Yamato,Sai,Hidan,or Kakuzu
> 
> ...


No, I think it will feature the characters till the end of the team 7 reunion arc, why?

*Sasuke*, he HAS to be in the game or the fans will go on bloodlust, and to put the pre-timeskip version while the post-time skip Sasuke has been shown would not be fair to the character seeing that the rest of the cast have been upgraded.

Also, since there's no part 2 anime yet, it will prevent the developers to cut into "anime arcs" for the sake of anime watchers, since the whole game is an spoiler for anime wievers, the most logical step to take is to develope it until Sasuke's appearance at least, since the next PS3 Naruto game is still light ages afar from this one


----------



## Kaki (Nov 24, 2006)

Well it will coincide with the end of the fillers....
but this is NOT GNT....its NH we're talking about....it will not let the fans down.


----------



## dents_jaunes (Nov 26, 2006)

Yamato is not hard to create.
He fights like Shodaime who was in NH3
So i think we'll have Sai too


----------



## Kaki (Nov 26, 2006)

Ya, I just wonder if they will have hidan and kazuzu and 

But I equally want them to go and add old settings and charachters...Like dosu and the prilimnary chunin setting.


----------



## Chiru (Nov 26, 2006)

The website should be open tomorrow. ^^;


----------



## Kaki (Nov 26, 2006)

Exactaly right.....I hope they have something on if from the start.....
Can't wait.


----------



## SeruraRenge (Nov 26, 2006)

wait....there's a 16-hour difference between Japan and the East Coast (or is it the West Coast).  Shouldn't it be up now?


----------



## Kaki (Nov 26, 2006)

Indeed I considered that and In the last hour it changed to *0 days* on the countdown!! hehehe


----------



## SeruraRenge (Nov 26, 2006)

....still says 1 day for me.


----------



## Kaki (Nov 26, 2006)

Interesting.....It should change soon....
Later today/tomorrow it will be up....

whats funny is that if you change you computer's date forward it will go into negative days...
like -2 days....hehe


----------



## Dirty Harry (Nov 27, 2006)

The new site is now up and running:


----------



## Senior_Superboy (Nov 27, 2006)

I can't wait to see a trailer for this game. I'm ready for some part 2 goodness.


----------



## MS81 (Nov 27, 2006)

Dante said:


> No, I think it will feature the characters till the end of the team 7 reunion arc, why?
> 
> *Sasuke*, he HAS to be in the game or the fans will go on bloodlust, and to put the pre-timeskip version while the post-time skip Sasuke has been shown would not be fair to the character seeing that the rest of the cast have been upgraded.
> 
> Also, since there's no part 2 anime yet, it will prevent the developers to cut into "anime arcs" for the sake of anime watchers, since the whole game is an spoiler for anime wievers, the most logical step to take is to develope it until Sasuke's appearance at least, since the next PS3 Naruto game is still light ages afar from this one



Nah brothers you don't get it they changed the name for a reason so they can make sequels or they could've just kept it Narutimate hero 4.

but they changed the Name. 

what moves Sai,Sasuke and especially Yamato will have?


----------



## SeruraRenge (Nov 27, 2006)

mangekyousharigan81 said:


> Nah brothers you don't get it they changed the name for a reason so they can make sequels or they could've just kept it Narutimate hero 4.
> 
> but they changed the Name.
> 
> what moves Sai,Sasuke and especially Yamato will have?



Yamato seems like he would be a clone of Shodai.

Sai...hmm, dunno.

Sasuke would just incorporate sword attacks into his normal arsenal.  Like how Citan Uzuki played after he got his sword.

As long as 4TKN is in the game, I'm happy.


----------



## Moondoggie (Nov 27, 2006)

B009 said:


> The search button keeps directing me to a blank page so I really don't know if this has been done yet.
> 
> Apparently a new Naruto game is coming out but the console playing it is unknown.
> 
> ...


 
When I heard the news, I was very happy.
Part 2 and a new Narultimate.
Oddly enough I am really looking forward to playing with Naruto in this, after his improvements we got in 3.


----------



## Kaki (Nov 27, 2006)

Site is up!!!!


----------



## Kaki (Nov 27, 2006)

The dl probably will not be out much sooner than the game itself.....
Just preorder it and how it comes out soon.....


----------



## Chamcham Trigger (Nov 27, 2006)

kick ass.  I can't wait for this game to come out, and since it's for the ps2, I'll nab it within days


----------



## Jaxel (Nov 27, 2006)

Everyone "of the ナルティ" fan, make wait it did.
Finally"NARUTO - ナルト - it is strong wind transmission ナルティメットアクセル"takeoff.

"NARUTO - ナルト - strong wind transmission "... it isthe game softwareof the generally known second section.

Even in the people who love the present "hero" series.
From now on this game even in the one which touches for the first time.

To every nook and cranny, the game kind of software which you can be satisfied it is in the midst of ardent producing.


It has been about thatnow just, the optimum masterpiece will be born.
Staff all... it trembles in the response.
Beauty quality quantitative play... patience!The everything of that already one gradual another goes around... accelerates!

Up-to-date information... at the space of weekly boy jump monthly V jump, is consecutive release schedule.
In pleasure!


As for the soul -

It runs, as though it is the wind,

With extremity battle "Awakening(Accelerator)"It does! !


----------



## Seany (Nov 27, 2006)

Site looking great
i can't wait to see character pages


----------



## MS81 (Nov 27, 2006)

Yeah I have Narutimate hero 2-3 plus the PSP version so I will be getting this.


----------



## SeruraRenge (Nov 27, 2006)

I wonder how long it'll be before we see any updates to the site?


----------



## TagZ (Nov 27, 2006)

This means the 4th will no longer be a mute, I also wonder if Obito and 
lil kashi will be in the game. I think there gonna have to put alternative's in, because i dont think by febuary the manga is gonna show all the main characters updated moves like kiba/shino/hinata team. They might just beef up the moves like kiba and akamaru doin a super-size ga-suga (dont know how to spell it).


----------



## SeruraRenge (Nov 27, 2006)

TagZ said:


> This means the 4th will no longer be a mute, I also wonder if Obito and
> lil kashi will be in the game. I think there gonna have to put alternative's in, because i dont think by febuary the manga is gonna show all the main characters updated moves like kiba/shino/hinata team. They might just beef up the moves like kiba and akamaru doin a super-size ga-suga (dont know how to spell it).



Lil'Kakashi was in NH3, remember?


----------



## TagZ (Nov 27, 2006)

No he wasnt that was anbu kashi (my opinion). If i were to guesstimate then i would say anbu kashi would be the same age as naruto post-time skip and lil kashi to be pre-time skip narutos age.


----------



## Kaki (Nov 27, 2006)

> Yamato seems like he would be a clone of Shodai.


 In the manga he is.....but NH does not fuck around with tricks like that.



> I wonder how long it'll be before we see any updates to the site?


 I know, I was hopeing they would have _something_.


----------



## Chamcham Trigger (Nov 27, 2006)

Kakihara said:


> In the manga he is.....but NH does not fuck around with tricks like that.



That's one thing that surprised me about the game.  They really did well in making each character play rather differently.  Even team 7 kakashi (or whatever the hell you want to call him) played differently from anbu kakashi.


----------



## Kaki (Nov 27, 2006)

They certainly are all different and play/feel different...


----------



## TagZ (Nov 27, 2006)

I just imagined yamato's ougi to be him releasing his killer giraffes from 4tailKN to slaughter the oponents ass. (I think i'm too excited for this game)


----------



## SeruraRenge (Nov 27, 2006)

TagZ said:


> I just imagined yamato's ougi to be him releasing his killer giraffes from 4tailKN to slaughter the oponents ass. (I think i'm too excited for this game)



yes, KWGoD will definitely be his ultimate.


----------



## kewlmyc (Nov 27, 2006)

TagZ said:


> I just imagined yamato's ougi to be him releasing his killer giraffes from 4tailKN to slaughter the oponents ass. (I think i'm too excited for this game)


That would be pimptastic!


----------



## TagZ (Nov 27, 2006)

lol! I was trying to remember the full name.


----------



## Kaki (Nov 27, 2006)

> I think i'm too excited for this game


 Thats near impossible....



> yes, KWGoD will definitely be his ultimate.


 If it were a jutsu I would spam that shit.....


----------



## ZE (Nov 27, 2006)

I want to play as KWGoD and Aoba.


----------



## Kaki (Nov 27, 2006)

NO!! But that could be Yamato's ultimate!


----------



## ZE (Nov 27, 2006)

Kakihara said:


> NO!! But that could be Yamato's ultimate!



No, KWGoD?s ultimate could be Yamato, not the contrary.


----------



## Kaki (Nov 27, 2006)

But that would be instant B&, though fun as hell in casual play...


----------



## TagZ (Nov 27, 2006)

I think (being serious) that if he were to use the KWGoD as an ougi, I think it would be used so that once the opponent is hit with them they would mega-drain your chakra and so you cant charge up for awhile (and damage ofcourse). Is there any blood in the past games (havnt played in abit) because i also thought about a hidan ougi but its gotta have blood.


----------



## Kaki (Nov 27, 2006)

> i also thought about a hidan ougi but its gotta have blood.


 I belive they will do it proper....
They did seem to cut some blood from NH2 to NH3.....like in Oro's ougi.


----------



## ZE (Nov 27, 2006)

What about KN4? Its going to be awesome planning as KN4, chakra orb more chakra claws=win. I hope we don’t have to play as naruto and then having to transform to play as mini kyuubi.


----------



## Kaki (Nov 27, 2006)

I think it would be best if they have it as a tricky lv. 3 ougi that only works when his health is past a certain point. And it goes down quickly when in that form....


----------



## Suigetsu (Nov 27, 2006)

well I think that the game is going to be for PS3, tought I hope that a timeskip fighitng game comes out for Wii too.


----------



## Kaki (Nov 27, 2006)

> I hope that a timeskip fighitng game comes out for Wii too.


 Fuck that don't hold your breath, and when it does come out just go play the ps2 version.....



> well I think that the game is going to be for PS3


 Thats nice, it in fact is coming out for ps2....


----------



## Kaki (Nov 27, 2006)

> I hope that a timeskip fighitng game comes out for Wii too.


 Fuck that don't hold your breath, and when it does come out just go play the ps2 version.....



> well I think that the game is going to be for PS3


 Thats nice, it in fact is coming out for ps2....


----------



## movingincircles (Nov 27, 2006)

if u have a hard drive

u can load jap games onto it and play with a ntsc ps2


----------



## ZarakiLee (Nov 28, 2006)

can someone make another link to the preview. i cant load it


----------



## MS81 (Nov 28, 2006)

I really don't think Yamato or Sai should be in it,if they are then there will be no more sequels.(sobs)


----------



## ilabb (Nov 28, 2006)

Do we have any confirmation at all that this will even be for the PS2, or are you all just doing a douchingly high amount of assuming?

Also:

"Up-to-date information... at the space of weekly boy jump monthly V jump, is consecutive release schedule.
In pleasure!"

Does this mean that they don't give a damn where the anime is and is just following the manga?


----------



## SeruraRenge (Nov 28, 2006)

ilabb said:


> Do we have any confirmation at all that this will even be for the PS2, or are you all just doing a douchingly high amount of assuming?
> 
> Also:
> 
> ...



they've done that with all the NH games.


----------



## MS81 (Nov 28, 2006)

no they didn't do it with NH you don't live in Japan so don't know how they done it.

Honestly it looks like they did by arcs.1st Narutimate hero was the chuunin exams and the 2nd was the Sannin arc and the 3rd was rescue sasuke arc.


----------



## Tone (Nov 28, 2006)

I dont play this game much but I hope they fix a lot of broken shit that was in 3.

Itachi piledriver infinites YAY

also, I'm sold on this game the second I see that Deidara is playable.


----------



## TagZ (Nov 28, 2006)

ilabb said:


> Do we have any confirmation at all that this will even be for the PS2, or are you all just doing a douchingly high amount of assuming?
> 
> Also:
> 
> ...



1. On the Jeux-france website it has it listed as a ps2 game and for more douching proof it says it on the official website.

2. If you think about it there gonna have to follow the manga, if its going to be released near the Part 2 anime release 2/15/07


----------



## Kaki (Nov 28, 2006)

> Do we have any confirmation at all that this will even be for the PS2, or are you all just doing a douchingly high amount of assuming?


 Watch your tone.....

The site has added some sort of board and the hits are OVER NINE THOUSAAAAAAAAAND!!

Still no pics or anything.


----------



## TagZ (Nov 28, 2006)

NINE THOUSAND!! imagine how fast its gonna go up when they release there first official (first images for the cc2 site) images. I also thought what are the possibilities of this game already finished being made, because, they usually release around December, any other opinions?.


----------



## SeruraRenge (Nov 28, 2006)

mangekyousharigan81 said:


> no they didn't do it with NH you don't live in Japan so don't know how they done it.
> 
> Honestly it looks like they did by arcs.1st Narutimate hero was the chuunin exams and the 2nd was the Sannin arc and the 3rd was rescue sasuke arc.



I mean by the fact that every NH game so far has always had things that were only in the manga at that point.  Hell, NH2 had Garouga, and the manga only had that fight a few weeks before the game's release!


----------



## Kaki (Nov 28, 2006)

They also make nice original or preview techniques....
Such as Shika's flash bomb (I think) and Hinata's version of kaiten.


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 28, 2006)

This is why once i have a PS3...modded ps2 time


----------



## Radharn (Nov 29, 2006)

This has got to be the best Naruto game for the PS2. Can't wait for it to be released.


----------



## Fighting Spirit (Nov 29, 2006)

Bah I wana see some gameplay-movies of this game before I buy a gamecube ;z


----------



## Lord James (Nov 29, 2006)

Nice. 

Though, judging from the pictures, it looks like Narutimate Accel will retain the fighting system in its predecessor. I hoped they would change it. I don't like the button mashing.


----------



## Even (Nov 29, 2006)

I have a good hunch for bonus characters 

*Spoiler*: __ 



tailed Kyuubi Naruto (3 or 4 tails) and TS Sasuke


----------



## Konoha (Nov 29, 2006)

they should put yondy in this game just like NH3


----------



## Kaki (Nov 29, 2006)

Um, its on ps2 and you alread want to get it.


----------



## dragonbattousai (Nov 29, 2006)

-Own a Japanese PS2.
-Own Narutimate Hero 2+3.
-Most likely will import this. 
-Screw the rules, I have money.


----------



## TagZ (Nov 29, 2006)

Hope this becomes hugley popular so i can finally go to a tournament. Most of my friends aint intrested in anime and the ones that are just absolutley suck testacles playing NNH3. I just read the CC2 site and it is going into to down time, but i dont know if the Accel page is also going offline.


----------



## Kaki (Nov 29, 2006)

Maybe something new this weekend. And good luck with being in france, Japan and the East coast of us has tornys


----------



## Fighting Spirit (Nov 29, 2006)

Kakihara said:


> Um, its on ps2 and you alread want to get it.



I know but I want to see if this game is any good, if it isn't i'm going to buy a gamecube and GNT3+4.


----------



## Dirty Harry (Nov 29, 2006)

You're going to buy a gamecube just to play those games?


----------



## Kaki (Nov 29, 2006)

> I know but I want to see if this game is any good, if it isn't i'm going to buy a gamecube and GNT3+4.


You're going to get this game.


----------



## TagZ (Nov 30, 2006)

People have to start relizing that the NNH series kicks the shit out of the GNT series (I speak the truth). I bought a chipped GC just to play those games, of course i played others but there the reason i got it and after a month i sold it (I actually made a profit).


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 30, 2006)

TagZ said:


> People have to start relizing that the NNH series kicks the shit out of the GNT series (I speak the truth). I bought a chipped GC just to play those games, of course i played others but there the reason i got it and after a month i sold it (I actually made a profit).



OMG< THANK YOU. I agree 100%


----------



## Fighting Spirit (Nov 30, 2006)

I see... But i'm a huge Naruto fan so I kinda HAVE to play those games, tho I could just buy them once I got a Wii...lol.

What's NNH?


----------



## TagZ (Nov 30, 2006)

Naruto Narutimatte Hero (dont know if i spelled it right). NNH is the name for the past 4 games in the series (4th being the PSP version).


----------



## Fighting Spirit (Nov 30, 2006)

Ah, so the games are good? For ps2. 

If so, is there eng sub releases?


----------



## TagZ (Nov 30, 2006)

dxtr said:


> Ah, so the games are good? For ps2.
> 
> If so, is there eng sub releases?



OF-COURSE THERE GOOD!!  (except for the 1st one but thats because i played the 2nd one first)

If you mean are there english versions, yes, the first Naruto GNT is out in english and the first Naruto NNH is also out in english. The english title for the gamecube game is called "Naruto clash of the ninja" and the Ps2 english title is called "Naruto ultimate ninja".

How far are you in the manga or anime cause if your up to date then you might aswell get the newest one which is in Japanese only, but, there are loads of guides out there to help you.


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 30, 2006)

The first one for PS2 is good, but three is just excellent.


----------



## Fighting Spirit (Nov 30, 2006)

I watch the anime only.

Ok cool . A ps2+the Naruto games will be perfect to keep me occupied whilst waiting for part2 =D


----------



## Even (Nov 30, 2006)

yah, and probably they're gonna get a voice for him as well  Maybe they got Young Kakashi there as well


----------



## Konoha (Nov 30, 2006)

and dont forget the innocent obito


----------



## Evangelion_2 (Nov 30, 2006)

This just might totally depend on if the game is region locked but I hope there is a possibility in the future for the game to work on a PS3 instead of modding my PS2 for one game.


----------



## Fighting Spirit (Nov 30, 2006)

I'm going to get a modded ps2 just for this game and the other Naruto games that has been released already. Prolly won't buy PS3, Wii > PS3 =)


----------



## Kaki (Nov 30, 2006)

> People have to start relizing that the NNH series kicks the shit out of the GNT series


 Ya, personally I discovered that from the first NH vs. the second GNT. 

It seems still some wait for updates.


----------



## Chamcham Trigger (Dec 1, 2006)

I say it's totally a matter of preference.  To compare the games so directly is foolhardy.  If you want to compare the deepness, then go ahead, and if you want to say what you prefer, then you're definitely valid in saying that, but to say which one is definitively better, and question why other's may like the other series is shortsighted.

One game supports a totally different style of play than the other.  Hell even a different number of max players (as a roster and on screen at the same time), control scheme, presentation and so on and so forth.  Preference is one thing, but trying to turn it into a fact that applies to everything is another.


----------



## Enigma Hector (Dec 1, 2006)

*Cums hes Jeans*


....omg.... I got that happy WTF 





I must buy now...


*sell's soul for cash moneyz*


----------



## Kaki (Dec 1, 2006)

> Preference is one thing, but trying to turn it into a fact that applies to everything is another.


 That's right....


----------



## TagZ (Dec 1, 2006)

I'm sorry about that, I'm just used to hearing people saying NNH is shit without actually giving a backed up opinion. My opinion to why NNH is better than GNT is: Its faster paced, It has a more indepth story, more characters, more moves (with ougis), more weapons and interaction with the enviroment. I dont have anything to say about the control scheme because both games have a set of moves which works for almost all of the characters (I think its all but im not 100% sure). Overall, I think NNH is a funner game to play.

 It took me a while but i finally reached 100.


----------



## K1sAmE ThE DeM0n ShArK (Dec 1, 2006)

this game looks like the shit and its coming out at in december friggin sweet oh, and im not trolling or any thing yondaime freak please we get you want kakashi gaiden characters so stop saying their names sorry


----------



## kewlmyc (Dec 1, 2006)

K1sAmE ThE DeM0n ShArK said:


> this game looks like the shit and its coming out at in december friggin sweet oh, and im not trolling or any thing yondaime freak please we get you want kakashi gaiden characters so stop saying their names sorry


Who ever said it was coming out in December?


----------



## Kaki (Dec 1, 2006)

If you want to be objective NH has More stuff on all levels, and it has a unique system, gnt is just antoher fighter, albeit a 4 player anime one; nothing more. 

I just want them to add dosu and a guest tobi ougi.


----------



## Konoha (Dec 1, 2006)

K1sAmE ThE DeM0n ShArK said:


> this game looks like the shit and its coming out at in december friggin sweet oh, and im not trolling or any thing yondaime freak please we get you want kakashi gaiden characters so stop saying their names sorry



 dude are high or something they said Narutimate Accel will be out May 2007   do you got some of these brownies


----------



## Fighting Spirit (Dec 1, 2006)

Omfg May? Nice, my birthday is in May and looks like i'll be getting Narutimate Accel for ma' birthday! Weee ;D


----------



## Moondoggie (Dec 1, 2006)

Cyberconnect apparently looks at feed back, hence bringing back the button combinations as a option in NH3. I read a good portion of the NH player talks, and the absence of the 3/4 Step Ougi scenes were missed. I wonder if they will address this in Accel.


----------



## TagZ (Dec 1, 2006)

Kakihara said:


> I just want them to add dosu and a guest tobi ougi.



I always wondered why he wasnt put in, because he'd make a great character to play with. I also hope they dont put in dumb characters in like konohamaru (dont know how to spell it) again, although it isnt that bad to anihilate someone with him, but i would prefer them to have only the main characters in it. Another thing i hope for is that they make kisame faster, in the story (cant remember who said it) they were suprised at his speed for having such a huge sword.


----------



## Kaki (Dec 1, 2006)

> I also hope they dont put in dumb characters in like konohamaru


 NO, more of those, maybe a playable tonton and akamaru. Or those punks in the mist that kiddap inari's mom.  ect. 



> I read a good portion of the NH player talks, and the absence of the 3/4 Step Ougi scenes were missed. I wonder if they will address this in Accel.


 Thanks for the info. I hope so as well...


----------



## lo0p (Dec 1, 2006)

Feedback?  How do you submit stuff for them to read?  I've always wanted a feature that lets you watch two cpu-controlled characters fight.


----------



## crazymtf (Dec 1, 2006)

TagZ said:


> I'm sorry about that, I'm just used to hearing people saying NNH is shit without actually giving a backed up opinion. My opinion to why NNH is better than GNT is: Its faster paced, It has a more indepth story, more characters, more moves (with ougis), more weapons and interaction with the enviroment. I dont have anything to say about the control scheme because both games have a set of moves which works for almost all of the characters (I think its all but im not 100% sure). Overall, I think NNH is a funner game to play.
> 
> It took me a while but i finally reached 100.



I agree, goddamn i wish you were here a few months ago when i got screwed over by people who loved GNT and said NNH sucked, when it's the exact opposite  Hell i don't even own the PS2 ones except the first but i own the gamecube 3 and now 4 and i played 2 and 3 NNH and still think it's better


----------



## Fighting Spirit (Dec 1, 2006)

Bah anyone know where I can buy NH games? Sweden = sucks. Can't find any of them in the gameshops here...


----------



## crazymtf (Dec 1, 2006)

Amazon  Best friend


----------



## Kaki (Dec 1, 2006)

> I agree, goddamn i wish you were here a few months ago when i got screwed over by people who loved GNT and said NNH sucked, when it's the exact opposite


 Shucks I guess I missed it.....whatever. 

When the fuck will pics be up?


----------



## TagZ (Dec 2, 2006)

Sorry i missed that crazymtf, when both the games are released i'm gonna start a Naruto GNT vs Naruto NNH thread (if there already isnt one). I hope they hurry up with the pics. The GNT folks have gotten some new scans


----------



## SeruraRenge (Dec 2, 2006)

Kakihara said:


> Shucks I guess I missed it.....whatever.
> 
> When the fuck will pics be up?



probably not til the end of the month.  It took a long time for anything to show up on the NH3 page.


----------



## MS81 (Dec 2, 2006)

crazymtf said:


> I agree, goddamn i wish you were here a few months ago when i got screwed over by people who loved GNT and said NNH sucked, when it's the exact opposite  Hell i don't even own the PS2 ones except the first but i own the gamecube 3 and now 4 and i played 2 and 3 NNH and still think it's better



Crazy It's not that Gnt Sux just NH has more replay value(fun).

but I like both with NH being in 1st place. 

I can't w8 to see the ougi's in this one.


----------



## crazymtf (Dec 2, 2006)

Yeah GNT doesn't suck, but NNH is just far better IMO, and if i modded my PS2 i would have own them


----------



## Kaki (Dec 2, 2006)

Ya, well I guess they will get their game first.


----------



## crazymtf (Dec 2, 2006)

Why don't we have ultimate ninja 2? How about us non-importers


----------



## Kaki (Dec 2, 2006)

> Why don't we have ultimate ninja 2? How about us non-importers


 Most of the non importers probably don't even know they are non importers. They just go to their local Target/eb games/blockbuster and see new games they like. They should know, but there is no reason for them to...


----------



## Fighting Spirit (Dec 2, 2006)

crazymtf said:


> Amazon  Best friend



Ok thanks.

I found another site, Play-Asia, any recommendations on that site??


----------



## TagZ (Dec 2, 2006)

Though i've never bought anything from there, I have only heard good things and I thinks its the number one gaming import site now that lik-sang is dead.


----------



## Fighting Spirit (Dec 2, 2006)

Okey.

I'll just compare the prices and see which is cheapest


----------



## Kaki (Dec 2, 2006)

I'd give my word on Playasia. I got NH2 from liksang and that was fine, but still Playasia is a bit better. Go with them.


----------



## Hellion (Dec 2, 2006)

I agree I ordered from playasia and I got the game (NH3) in like 2 days.  It was cheap too.


----------



## Kaki (Dec 2, 2006)

I preordered and the shipping I picked was rather steep.....


----------



## crazymtf (Dec 2, 2006)

Yes Playasia is good, i like amazon more, but imports = playasia.com.


----------



## Fighting Spirit (Dec 2, 2006)

Oh cool .

Getting a modified(chipped) ps2 this week so guess i'll order NH games from play-asia then


----------



## crazymtf (Dec 2, 2006)

^Nice, you really only need 3, since it's the best and damn alot of character's, enjoy


----------



## Kaki (Dec 2, 2006)

Well he could get nh2 as well, its got a few things to play around with that are different. It would fill in a few gaps of the NH chronology.... Unlike, some games NH has serious sequals; however, it is not good that they sometimes cut out things.....

They also have rather different rpg modes.


----------



## Hellion (Dec 2, 2006)

I really hated that they took out the multi tier ougis in 3.


----------



## crazymtf (Dec 2, 2006)

Kakihara said:


> Well he could get nh2 as well, its got a few things to play around with that are different. It would fill in a few gaps of the NH chronology.... Unlike, some games NH has serious sequals; however, it is not good that they sometimes cut out things.....
> 
> They also have rather different rpg modes.



That's true, just saying if you only could get one go for 3 and get two later


----------



## Kaki (Dec 2, 2006)

> I really hated that they took out the multi tier ougis in 3.


 Hopefuly they will bring them back and it will be great, or the option to do it or not would be the best!


----------



## Fighting Spirit (Dec 2, 2006)

Kakihara said:


> Well he could get nh2 as well, its got a few things to play around with that are different. It would fill in a few gaps of the NH chronology.... Unlike, some games NH has serious sequals; however, it is not good that they sometimes cut out things.....
> 
> They also have rather different rpg modes.



Yeah that's kinda why I want to get all of them. Otherwise i'd feel 'uncomplete' when completed a game without completing the first hehe...

Besides it'd look nice in my collection-shelf =)


----------



## Kaki (Dec 2, 2006)

I see, well you would certainly apriciate the evolution of the game. and its called "incomplete".


----------



## Hellion (Dec 3, 2006)

Kakihara said:


> Hopefuly they will bring them back and it will be great, or the option to do it or not would be the best!



Yeah I know Hidan probably will not be in the game but I could just imagine how his 3 teir ougi would be 

*Spoiler*: __ 




1. the transformation
2. Hitting the opponent with the sythe(sp?)
3. Impaling himself with the sythe


----------



## Fighting Spirit (Dec 3, 2006)

Kakihara said:


> I see, well you would certainly apriciate the evolution of the game. and its called "incomplete".



Really? 

That doesn't sound too good hehe .


----------



## Dirty Harry (Dec 4, 2006)

Damn, still no updates to the site? Guess it's going to be a while. By the way, I heard Accel is slated for a May 2007 release, can that be confirmed?


----------



## Sarutobi Satoshi (Dec 4, 2006)

One question well they have Asuma in this game plus the new Shikamaru??????


----------



## Kaki (Dec 4, 2006)

somewhat I think....


----------



## SeruraRenge (Dec 4, 2006)

As I put on GameFAQs


			
				Santoryuu said:
			
		

> If they give Gai the Morning Peacock punch, then this is how it needs to be done.
> 
> First, right before he does it, everything needs to freeze in place.  Then a bunch of white kana of the name of the attack appears, and a narrator says the move's name.  Finally, he yells "ATATATATATATATATATATATATATATA" when he does it.


----------



## Kaki (Dec 4, 2006)

Yess, I can't wait to see that!


----------



## Sarutobi Satoshi (Dec 5, 2006)

Kakihara said:


> somewhat I think....



I really hope that you are right Kakihara.

If they take Asuma out of this game too I well hate Naruto.


----------



## Chamcham Trigger (Dec 5, 2006)

(Haisekishou) said:


> I really hope that you are right Kakihara.
> 
> If they take Asuma out of this game too I well hate Naruto.



Well for one I don't know if they're gonna cover that far from the manga.  While the ps2 naruto games seem to be more manga based than the gc games, they seem to still base the games off of what the anime has covered of the manga at the time of release (which is different from being solely based on the anime mind you) which is why last year's game pretty much had the main theme of the naruto vs sasuke fight (though they did have anbu kakashi who hasn't really been shown yet to my knowledge).  


*Spoiler*: _asuma manga spoiler_ 



In the end the ps2 version has dead characters like the hokages, most notably sandaime, haku and zabuza to name a few considering that they're characters who died during, and not before the series started, so there's no reason to leave out asuma.


----------



## Moondoggie (Dec 5, 2006)

Chamcham Trigger said:


> Well for one I don't know if they're gonna cover that far from the manga. While the ps2 naruto games seem to be more manga based than the gc games, they seem to still base the games off of what the anime has covered of the manga at the time of release (which is different from being solely based on the anime mind you) which is why last year's game pretty much had the main theme of the naruto vs sasuke fight *(though they did have anbu kakashi who hasn't really been shown yet to my knowledge)*.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: _asuma manga spoiler_
> ...


 

We got a brief glimpse of Anbu Kakashi in movie 1. Not exactly canon, but I think that may have opened doors for the game to use him. heh


----------



## Kaki (Dec 5, 2006)

> Well for one I don't know if they're gonna cover that far from the manga.


 True, we don't know, but what do you think? I belive they will add whatever new moves they can. They also are rahter good at inventing moves or adusting styles. I feel they will take the oppertunitiy to use cannon material to enhance his moveset or ougis ect. They have done such before. 



> though they did have anbu kakashi who hasn't really been shown yet to my knowledge


 Moon posted a pic, but he got a bit yonger for the third game.


----------



## Chamcham Trigger (Dec 5, 2006)

Moondoggie said:


> We got a brief glimpse of Anbu Kakashi in movie 1. Not exactly canon, but I think that may have opened doors for the game to use him. heh


cool I forgot all about that.  Good find.


Kakihara said:


> True, we don't know, but what do you think? I belive they will add whatever new moves they can. They also are rahter good at inventing moves or adusting styles. I feel they will take the oppertunitiy to use cannon material to enhance his moveset or ougis ect. They have done such before.
> 
> Moon posted a pic, but he got a bit yonger for the third game.



Well I definitely think they'll adjust styles like you mentioned for both flash and balance issues, but for a character like Asuma it'd be interesting to see if they implemented something from the manga even if they don't go too far into the story line involving him.  I'm slightly more interested in the moves they invent considering how cool most of them are (thinks of Kakashi's double raikiri)


----------



## Kaki (Dec 5, 2006)

> I'm slightly more interested in the moves they invent considering how cool most of them are (thinks of Kakashi's double raikiri)


 Indeed.....

So I would conclude that you are doubltful of how far they will take moves from the manga, well I think they just may go there. But you are right, the original moves are sweet.


----------



## Chamcham Trigger (Dec 5, 2006)

Kakihara said:


> Indeed.....
> 
> So I would conclude that you are doubltful of how far they will take moves from the manga, well I think they just may go there. But you are right, the original moves are sweet.



Well, I'm doubtful, but I would find it welcome to do something like that, and I guess it would be possible.

*Spoiler*: _Asuma related_ 




Considering that they follow the manga, and the anime has shown him using his knives before, I wouldn't consider it too far fetched for them to incorporate some of his chakara blades in it.  Though he's pretty much a powerhouse as is....but they could change up his move set a bit as a balancing issue, and people could just see his new moves as cool looking and not mind it...or it could make him that much stronger.  I will say that while they may use something like that for Asuma, I highly doubt that they'll have secret characters like smoking knife weilding shikamaru, or naruto with his new technique.  I also doubt that they'll have Kakashi using a Rasengan.  I do wonder if they'll have Kakashi do a rasengan in the game after this one though


----------



## Sasuto (Dec 5, 2006)

Why do you guys think  that there won't be any Asuma..or that they won't go too far in the manga? ...The game is still in progress right? ..and the manga is too, right? .. So who knows!! ..I bet that Hidan and that kakuzu guy are gonna be there and not only that but the other jinchuriki's too (SP?..same people as gaara and naruto)


----------



## Chamcham Trigger (Dec 5, 2006)

Sasuto said:


> Why do you guys think  that there won't be any Asuma..or that they won't go too far in the manga? ...The game is still in progress right? ..and the manga is too, right? .. So who knows!! ..I bet that Hidan and that kakuzu guy are gonna be there and not only that but the other jinchuriki's too (SP?..same people as gaara and naruto)



Well the asuma issue was already resolved kinda, but as for how far the game will go based on the manga, it's been argued in here that the previous games seemed to have followed the manga in relation to the anime.  So if the anime was up to the haku arc while the manga was doing the jiraiya part (I can't remember the real paralell so just bear with this as an example), then the ps2 game would do the haku arc only, but follow the manga's version.  At least that's how it seems considering NH3 which was based off of the manga up to the rescue sasuke arc (which was what the anime was kinda covering), while the actual manga was in part 2.


----------



## Kaki (Dec 5, 2006)

> Though he's pretty much a powerhouse as is....but they could change up his move set a bit as a balancing issue


 They could make him use the blades a bit more and mix up his combos....



> I highly doubt that they'll have secret characters like smoking knife weilding shikamaru, or naruto with his new technique.


 I would not expect that, but I do hope for sasuke and kakuzu ect.....



> I also doubt that they'll have Kakashi using a Rasengan.


 That would be cool, I belive you can have him do the rasengan jutsu....
But he seriously needs more ougis in the next game. Hopefully they bring back multi stage ougis. 
The way I see it they were rushing with the last game and as they redid almost everything, they didn't redo all of the ougi's and jutsu. I hope they correct that hasty error so that they can bring back the option of sequence ougi. Possibly customizable as well. 

But they always throw in some unexpected twist or secret.....


----------



## TagZ (Dec 5, 2006)

I thought it said in the ad or someone said that it was going to be entirely based on the manga. If part 2 starts in spring and this game gets released in spring that means they can only base it on the manga, theres no way they'll ad a couple of post-time skip people and the rest pre-time skip.


----------



## Chamcham Trigger (Dec 5, 2006)

Kakihara said:


> They could make him use the blades a bit more and mix up his combos....
> 
> I would not expect that, but I do hope for sasuke and kakuzu ect.....


come to think of it, you bring up an interesting point with Sasuke.  He's gonna be in the game.  There's no doubt about it, and considering the time that he comes in, they just might end up going past the anime considering that fillers end in february and this game is coming out in spring or something right?  If that's the case, then a lot of anime only fans may be getting spoiled when they buy the ps2 version.  It'll either be a case of picking and choosing designs for characters, like bringing in part 2 sasuke before he's actually seen, or they'll just finally decide to drop the act of going up until the anime, and just follow the manga head on.  It'd also be a good excuse for the title change.  


> That would be cool, I belive you can have him do the rasengan jutsu....
> But he seriously needs more ougis in the next game. Hopefully they bring back multi stage ougis.
> The way I see it they were rushing with the last game and as they redid almost everything, they didn't redo all of the ougi's and jutsu. I hope they correct that hasty error so that they can bring back the option of sequence ougi. Possibly customizable as well.
> 
> But they always throw in some unexpected twist or secret.....



Yeah I was disapointed when they took the multi stage ougis out, though they were rather devestating when an new player was fighting a pro.  While they seemed to rush some things, they definitely paid attention to the fighting system, so if there was any rushing, it was after they tweaked what they felt were most important, coming out with an engine which would be worthy of being called an upgrade....but still, I want the multi stage ougis back like you said.


----------



## Kaki (Dec 5, 2006)

> considering that fillers end in february and this game is coming out in spring or something right?


 Thats what I've heard. 


> coming out in spring or something right? If that's the case, then a lot of anime only fans may be getting spoiled when they buy the ps2 version.


 Quite right, but how many of those are there? 
My bright idea that has 1% chance of being used: have a code in shonen jump that unlocks a special mission, where you fight a charachter like saskuke to earn him.....It would be great but I figure they won't think of it. 

I just thought if they do one on PS3 (they better) there could be an option of useing the motion sensor in ougis.....thats just extream!



> While they seemed to rush some things, they definitely paid attention to the fighting system, so if there was any rushing, it was after they tweaked what they felt were most important, coming out with an engine which would be worthy of being called an upgrade....but still, I want the multi stage ougis back like you said.


 Completely right, its my favorite game and I'm just nit picking.


----------



## Chamcham Trigger (Dec 5, 2006)

Kakihara said:


> Thats what I've heard.
> Quite right, but how many of those are there?
> My bright idea that has 1% chance of being used: have a code in shonen jump that unlocks a special mission, where you fight a charachter like saskuke to earn him.....It would be great but I figure they won't think of it.


Well remember that a lot of gamers are completists, especially when it comes to fighting games with a lot of characters to unlock.  They/we, simply can't live with having an incomplete list and would pretty much seek it out even knowing that they may get spoiled I guess.  

Either way, considering who has to be added, it's gonna be hard not to go past the anime, but like what was said, the new title could justify this motion.


> I just thought if they do one on PS3 (they better) there could be an option of useing the motion sensor in ougis.....thats just extream!


If it's left as an option, then I'm for it, but just as long as it's just an option


> Completely right, its my favorite game and I'm just nit picking.


Well there's nothing wrong with wanting a game to be better, plus even I was disapointed with the missing multistage ougis, and being limited to one type per fight.


----------



## Kaki (Dec 5, 2006)

> They/we, simply can't live with having an incomplete list and would pretty much seek it out even knowing that they may get spoiled I guess.


Its their call........like your choice to click on a spoiler tag. 



> If it's left as an option, then I'm for it, but just as long as it's just an option


 Options are always better.


----------



## SaiTS (Dec 6, 2006)

I personally don't like ougi's and would rather Cyberconnect just make more supers real-time ingame.  Sure they're fun to look at, but I think it ruins the flow of the match.  I mean, does it really take skill to push a button more times or rotate the analog faster than your opponent?  What I think they should do is focus more on the melee fighting of the game itself, take away that slight delay when you try to attack and make it more fluid and intense like the show. Another great feature would be for them to make the levels even more interactive and have the level grow or move along as the fight progresses.  Cyberconnect has made the past few games pretty solid and I can tell you that I was very excited when I heard that this next had the time-skip in effect.


----------



## TagZ (Dec 6, 2006)

SaiST said:


> I mean, does it really take skill to push a button more times or rotate the analog faster than your opponent?



I dont think it takes alot of skill there but if your fighting someone thats good at the game its hard as hell sometimes to just activate the ougi (meaning, successfuly pressing triangle and circle)

Also i cant do the button bashing one where you press a certain button like a thousand times, you all now know my weak point


----------



## EPSimpson (Dec 6, 2006)

any new scans or character updates?


----------



## Kaki (Dec 6, 2006)

Sadly....no. 

My friend and I rarely see ougis these days....


----------



## SeruraRenge (Dec 6, 2006)

Kakihara said:


> Sadly....no.
> 
> My friend and I rarely see ougis these days....



same here.  Ougi are more of a way of "turning the match around when it seems hopeless", like how Super Specials are in Street Fighter, not for just a regular way of fighting.  You rely on your ougi, and you'll never win, even against a CPU.


----------



## Kaki (Dec 6, 2006)

True, cpu kawarimi's like mad.


----------



## TagZ (Dec 6, 2006)

Who is your most favourite characters to use?

Mine is Nidaime, Neji, Kiba, I also like playing as kyuubi Naruto but my brother says hes too cheap. My favourite is probably Nidaime, one thing i dislike about him are the bubbles that spray out after his ougi. The CC2 created moves are really good.


----------



## Kaki (Dec 6, 2006)

Those moves are great!

I don't think I have a favorite anymore....


----------



## SeruraRenge (Dec 6, 2006)

My brothers always hate it that I always pick Kimimaro, mostly because it means they've already lost.


----------



## Kaki (Dec 6, 2006)

Ya, He's a crazy guy..... he does have the jutsu that protects him and throws alot of fingertips....


----------



## Chamcham Trigger (Dec 6, 2006)

I've always found Kimimaro, kidomaru level 2, and shino to be seriously annoying to fight
in this game.


----------



## Kaki (Dec 6, 2006)

True, but I've also found that by playing a charachter you can understand them and their weaknesses better....


----------



## Wu Fei (Dec 6, 2006)

MY friends hate when i play as Shino cuz the moment they loose all their chakra they know they will die. Hit em up or wait for them to jump and they will be trapped in the air cuz of an onslaught of bugs. But Nidaime is definately my fave. His down+O (i think) in the air is the best.


----------



## Kaki (Dec 6, 2006)

sounds pretty crazy.....but there is always a way out.


----------



## Wu Fei (Dec 6, 2006)

Theres always a way out if u can kawarimi. But when u have zero chakra (because u got leeched) kawarimi is impossible and quasi-infinites become true infinites. But the whole issue of skill determines if u even reach the point of having no chakra. 

I think i remember sum1 getting out cuz we were on the tree stage (with the waterfall in the back) and the bugs hit him onto the tree(since it extends all the way up the screen) and he ran up and jumped away.


----------



## Kaki (Dec 6, 2006)

Thats what I'm talking about. They could fall and go to the other part of the stage....run up a wall, bounce tech ect...


----------



## Chamcham Trigger (Dec 6, 2006)

Kakihara said:


> True, but I've also found that by playing a charachter you can understand them and their weaknesses better....


Yeah that goes without saying for most fighting games.  It's always easiest to counter something when you know how it works, and know the basic strategies at least.


Wu Fei said:


> MY friends hate when i play as Shino cuz the moment they loose all their chakra they know they will die. Hit em up or wait for them to jump and they will be trapped in the air cuz of an onslaught of bugs. But Nidaime is definately my fave. His down+O (i think) in the air is the best.


Yeah...I know all about Shino keeping people in the air.  It's really hell fighting him...especially since I'm a Gaara player.


----------



## Kaki (Dec 6, 2006)

With long range guys just put close range pressure on them....


----------



## Chamcham Trigger (Dec 6, 2006)

Kakihara said:


> With long range guys just put close range pressure on them....



That's true, but then again, you have to be able to get in to put in the close range pressure, and while there are holes in their offense, which gives you time to inch your way in, you have a small room for error when you're actually in.


----------



## Kaki (Dec 6, 2006)

Its acctualy quick and easy. Each attack can be its own hole, Knj it and attack right away, BUT beware if they are good they may have been baiting you so you could opt to block first then attack after a second kawarimi(its not as hard as it sounds). This stratagy would be like in the anime shika vs. Tayuya. 

you can also teleport from the other plane and attack right away....


----------



## Wu Fei (Dec 6, 2006)

Whenever I pick Shino, da guy luvs to pick Gaara. The first few times he kicked my ass (sand rain and his basic standing combo ruined watever tricks i had in mind). Dunno wat i did different but after 3 times he couldn't mess wit me. I think i started moving around more.

Taking out Gaara is a bitch period. Its like u gotta come in at him at a certain angle cuz his sand is like projectiles u can't block sorta like naruto's dashing bunshin(like 1 of da best keep away moves imo). 

I've had the game for awhile, but only this past month have i had folks to play wit.


----------



## Kaki (Dec 6, 2006)

> I think i started moving around more.


 That would do it....



> like 1 of da best keep away moves imo


 Its not bad unless they kawarimi. 



> I've had the game for awhile, but only this past month have i had folks to play wit.


 oh shit, its all about vs. 
I'm played my best friend ever seince nh1...


----------



## SeruraRenge (Dec 7, 2006)

At least infinite combos arent something that is unstoppable (thx to knj), unlike in this game (which I'm planning to get)
here


----------



## Chamcham Trigger (Dec 7, 2006)

Yeah I'm planning to get hokuto no ken as well.  Despite how unbalanced it is (seems toki rei and raoh own the series or something).

Thanks for the strategy Kaki and Wu Fei.  I guess I should get used to knj more, though I'm usually attacked right after it.  I have to start using it a bit more defensively then.


----------



## Sarutobi Satoshi (Dec 7, 2006)

TagZ said:


> Who is your most favourite characters to use?
> 
> Mine is Nidaime, Neji, Kiba, I also like playing as kyuubi Naruto but my brother says hes too cheap. My favourite is probably Nidaime, one thing i dislike about him are the bubbles that spray out after his ougi. The CC2 created moves are really good.



Mine are:

Asuma/Kakashi(you guys do know that he has the double Raikiri right? )/Kurenai/Sandaime/Shikamaru/Shino/Kimimaro those are my top players in NH3 they are really cool.

Oh I wish from the bottom of my heart that you guys are right about Asuma being in this game and they can add his Katon as well oh I cant wait.


----------



## Tapp Zaddaz (Dec 7, 2006)




----------



## MS81 (Dec 7, 2006)

*Spoiler*: __ 



WOW DEIDEI is in tha Hizzouse!!


----------



## Kojiro Ganryu Sasaki (Dec 7, 2006)

Zomg!


----------



## gokuden553 (Dec 7, 2006)

I hope this comes out here aswell ^^


----------



## TagZ (Dec 7, 2006)

OMFG!!  thank you  


*Spoiler*: __ 



An update! didara (dont know how to spell his/her name) 

Is that an ougi?     

It looks like rpg mode is in again (I put this in a spoiler just in case  )


----------



## nwoppertje (Dec 7, 2006)

Dei! Awesomeness! :3


----------



## Kaki (Dec 7, 2006)

THATS what I'm talking about!


----------



## Kaki (Dec 7, 2006)

btw [ureshii]Asatte​_no​_Houkou​_08[25F781BD].avi the bars look a bit shorter....


----------



## TagZ (Dec 7, 2006)

Looks like hes shooting her up with wind!


----------



## SeruraRenge (Dec 7, 2006)

TagZ said:


> Looks like hes shooting her up with wind!



nah, that's the sneak attack he did on Deidara.


----------



## the 1 and only jj (Dec 7, 2006)

even more proff of the narutimate games going way past the anime,

big spoiler to non manga readers, latest chap.

*Spoiler*: __ 



we get to see kakashi use a dual raikiri.


----------



## Kaki (Dec 7, 2006)

Yet, it does look like wind. And I'll say it now: I'M SO HAPPY WE GOT NEW SCANS.  Now its pretty clear that, at least atm, we will get new scans on thursday each week. Yay!

I still don't know the offical relese date.


----------



## Kaki (Dec 7, 2006)

> we get to see kakashi use a dual raikiri.


 Hehehe, He did that in NH2....so more like proof that CC is good at dictating/predicting moves that WILL be in the manga much later. 
They did this with gai's gates, some shika shadow move in NH1, and moves that we have yet to see in the manga such as shika's flash bomb or Gaara's sand titan projection.
I also like Oro's coffin catpure with shadow hands. 

And when was the first time shika did a spiked fat ball attack?
BTW did Kisame ever do his HUGE tsunami sword in the manga?


----------



## SeruraRenge (Dec 7, 2006)

Kakihara said:


> I also like Oro's coffin catpure with shadow hands.
> 
> BTW did Kisame ever do his HUGE tsunami sword in the manga?



the Oro thing is essentially FMA.

no, Kisame sadly hasn't done that.


----------



## Kaki (Dec 7, 2006)

Kisame probably will.......thats right but oro's thing didn't have those little faces.


----------



## TagZ (Dec 7, 2006)

That kisame ougi is so f*****g cool, I dont even really like playing as kisame that much, i just love that ougi.

Just finished reading the new chapter, I wonder what type of ougi their gonna make for kakuzu. I also wonder what the rpg story is gonna be this time, the last story was alright, but i dont want to do crystal hunting again.


----------



## DownWithFillersss (Dec 7, 2006)

Thank you man. I luv u.


----------



## Nicky The Ninja (Dec 7, 2006)

Wow another Clash Of Ninja game, very nice


----------



## Kaki (Dec 7, 2006)

The crystall hunting was only part of it.....and not too hard. 

It will be another step up, but I wonder if it will be longer than the last one.....meh

Even if they only go up to sasuke and have him it would be cool. (I'm afraid they may make him king like Oro in NH) aka B&. Well or they might not have him, but I'm definently betting on them putting him in like yondi.



> I have to start using it a bit more defensively then.


 Ya, there is probably ALOT you could learn. I know I have forgotten many things...


----------



## Ulio (Dec 7, 2006)

I saw this preview longago but thanks for uploading it i hope there is a trailer soon or some in-game pics.


----------



## Speck (Dec 7, 2006)

omg! thanks!!


----------



## Love Mitarashi Anko (Dec 7, 2006)

O_O OMG!! that picture made me decide!  i will definitely by this game as quick at it comes out!! i have a Japanese PS2 ^^  I'm so happy now!


----------



## Fighting Spirit (Dec 7, 2006)

Aye looks awesome. 

Too bad I bought a gamecube :S.


----------



## ☆Indigo☆ (Dec 7, 2006)

*Spoiler*: __ 



ZOMG DEIDARA~!


----------



## Dirty Harry (Dec 7, 2006)

O_O The new scans make me happy. Deidara's all I need.


----------



## Kaki (Dec 7, 2006)

Right, mostly its still naruto and sakura, but I can't get enough. Must know more.


----------



## gokuden553 (Dec 7, 2006)

Wow thank you for the info, I'll be sure getting this game


----------



## SeruraRenge (Dec 7, 2006)

TagZ said:


> That kisame ougi is so f*****g cool, I dont even really like playing as kisame that much, i just love that ougi.
> 
> Just finished reading the new chapter, I wonder what type of ougi their gonna make for kakuzu. I also wonder what the rpg story is gonna be this time, the last story was alright, but i dont want to do crystal hunting again.



this is assuming Kakuzu is in the game.  If he actually is, it'll probably be the four ghosts.

I'm sure that Deidara's ultimate will be the #18, but what will Sasori's be?  Using Sandaime Kazekage?


----------



## Kaki (Dec 7, 2006)

Probably, but it all depends on if they bring back multi level ougi. 
Oh, they could but their work short and kind of compramise if they did this: 
For some charachters like saori there are enough you can pick from a list...
you get a weak, med and strong. You can pick the level with muptiple triangels 1,2,or3. 
For the first level you do #1
For Second(2 bars) you do the first then second. 
Third you do 1st 2nd and then the 3ed if you win all struggles. 

They could also add oui reversal if the defending player wins, it goes into theirs after a shatter screen. Though I do not expect this.


----------



## Hylian (Dec 7, 2006)

why aren't they making this game for the ps3?

clash of ninja EX is coming out for the wii..


----------



## Kaki (Dec 7, 2006)

> clash of ninja EX is coming out for the wii..


Spoilers: Wii is not real nextgen system. This game is just an update to a Ps2 game. There may be a future game on the ps3 (could be realy alsome) But ps2 works and its good that it is; PS3 is rare as a friend.


----------



## ilabb (Dec 8, 2006)

*Spoiler*: _Posted in the anime forum_ 









Holy crap Deidara looks like a total badass.


----------



## The Captain (Dec 8, 2006)

That is fapalicious.


----------



## Nicky The Ninja (Dec 8, 2006)

Thanx for the info, I only hope this comes out in english over here eventually.


----------



## The Captain (Dec 8, 2006)

FAPALICIOUS.


----------



## Konoha (Dec 8, 2006)

thank god i got an upgraded PS2


----------



## The Captain (Dec 8, 2006)

I had better get mine fixed soon....


----------



## geG (Dec 8, 2006)

This one was posted in that other thread, but not in this one:


----------



## gokuden553 (Dec 8, 2006)

That image makes my anticipation for part 2 even bigger


----------



## Nicky The Ninja (Dec 8, 2006)

Geg said:


> This one was posted in that other thread, but not in this one:



What's up with Deidara's left eye?


----------



## Louchan (Dec 8, 2006)

*OH MY GOD.*
I came.
*TWICE.*




Nicky The Ninja said:


> What's up with Deidara's left eye?


...Dude. 
Have you even read the manga?


----------



## Kojiro Ganryu Sasaki (Dec 8, 2006)

Nicky The Ninja said:


> What's up with Deidara's left eye?




*Spoiler*: __ 



It's a scope.


----------



## MS81 (Dec 8, 2006)

I'll be playing with everyone to see there ougi's.


----------



## gokuden553 (Dec 8, 2006)

Louchan said:


> ...Dude.
> Have you even read the manga?



From the way he was curious about it I'd say he's a anime only viewer.


----------



## Duttyman Momochi (Dec 8, 2006)

3 naruto's around a rasengan!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

hmmmmm


----------



## Nicky The Ninja (Dec 8, 2006)

Kojiro Ganryu Sasaki said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> It's a scope.



Thank you for telling me, since I've only watched the Naruto anime series... I've never read the Naruto manga because I didn't want to be spoiled


----------



## Fighting Spirit (Dec 8, 2006)

Momochi Gaara said:


> 3 naruto's around a rasengan!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> hmmmmm



= more speed/burst in it = bigger KABOM =

ZE END!


----------



## Seany (Dec 8, 2006)

Holy shit! ...


----------



## Kaki (Dec 8, 2006)

Looks like another week to wait.....but soon cristmas is comming...


----------



## TagZ (Dec 8, 2006)

I actually got in trouble today in my french class for daydreaming, it was about this game lol.


----------



## Nicky The Ninja (Dec 8, 2006)

So will this be called Clash of Ninja 5 when it's releaced here?


----------



## Dirty Harry (Dec 8, 2006)

Nope, it's an installment in the Narutimate Hero (Ultimate Ninja) series.


----------



## gokuden553 (Dec 8, 2006)

Yep it's the ones on the PS2 and not the GC.


----------



## Seany (Dec 8, 2006)

*sigh* hurts that i'll have to wait years to play this.


----------



## Kaki (Dec 8, 2006)

It will come out this spring.......but at that time I'll have bigger fish to fry. Though it will be an uber special treat!!


----------



## Duttyman Momochi (Dec 9, 2006)

dxtr said:


> = more speed/burst in it = bigger KABOM =
> 
> ZE END!



HAHAHAHHA yeah am not gonna go ahead and think he is adding something to the rasengan.. i mean hey they ain gonna put manga spoilers  in the game


----------



## Wu Fei (Dec 9, 2006)

*New Naruto Accel Scans--DEIDARA!!!*

Well 2 more scans are out for the game. Not sure how many have seen, but i haven't seen any posts regarding it, so here yall go.



*Spoiler*: __ 










Gotta luv it. I swear ima loose my mind waiting for this game.


----------



## Stumpy (Dec 9, 2006)

OMG one new character deserves a whole new thread because it is sooo important.  Even though we already have at least one Naruto Accel thread.


----------



## TenshiOni (Dec 9, 2006)

Awesome.

But I'm merging this with the existing thread.


----------



## Wu Fei (Dec 9, 2006)

Stumpy said:


> OMG one new character deserves a whole new thread because it is sooo important.  Even though we already have at least one Naruto Accel thread.



oh shut up.

guess i was a lil late anyways.


----------



## Nicky The Ninja (Dec 9, 2006)

I see now, so this is for the PS2... well I hope it's amazing like the others were.


----------



## Konoha (Dec 9, 2006)

it's a long time til may 2007 can anyone steal a beta version


----------



## SoulCrusader (Dec 10, 2006)

IM GONNA GET IT RIGHT WHEN IN COMES OUT!!!!......*cough* bittorent......


----------



## Konoha (Dec 10, 2006)

wow i just got the news the release of naruto narutimate accel is on Q1 2007


----------



## Verdugo (Dec 10, 2006)

Pretty small but hell, why not post it?



Awesome pictures by the way.


----------



## gokuden553 (Dec 10, 2006)

Verdugo said:


> Pretty small but hell, why not post it?
> 
> 
> 
> Awesome pictures by the way.



Wow that image looks so amazing, I'll be sure to import this game when it's releaced.


----------



## Konoha (Dec 10, 2006)

*Spoiler*: _who dosent believe me open the spoiler_ 



click on the link to see the release date of Naruto:narutimate accel


----------



## gokuden553 (Dec 10, 2006)

Kuwait said:


> *Spoiler*: _who dosent believe me open the spoiler_
> 
> 
> 
> click on the link to see the release date of Naruto:narutimate accel



Thanx for the releace date link Kuwait


----------



## Konoha (Dec 10, 2006)

your most welcome gokuden553


----------



## Nicky The Ninja (Dec 10, 2006)

Kuwait said:


> *Spoiler*: _who dosent believe me open the spoiler_
> 
> 
> 
> click on the link to see the release date of Naruto:narutimate accel



So according to the information in that link it says that it's gonna be releaced on Q1 2007, what date is that?


----------



## Dirty Harry (Dec 10, 2006)

January - March, but I kind of doubt it'll be released within that time-frame.


----------



## xSHiNOx (Dec 10, 2006)

Q1 = quarter 1 which would be spring

q1 = spring
q2 = summer
q3 = fall
q4 = winter

correct me if im wrong.


----------



## Konoha (Dec 10, 2006)

Nicky The Ninja said:


> So according to the information in that link it says that it's gonna be releaced on Q1 2007, what date is that?


the meaning between january and march


----------



## Nicky The Ninja (Dec 10, 2006)

Kuwait said:


> the meaning between january and march



Then their's no set date apart from it saying, it should come out around those 3 months?


----------



## Konoha (Dec 10, 2006)

yes between those months


----------



## Kaki (Dec 10, 2006)

> I see now, so this is for the PS2... well I hope it's amazing like the others were.


 It certainly will be....

hmmmmmmm I hope its no later than martch...too late.


----------



## Sasuto (Dec 10, 2006)

There's only 2 pictures?? ...CAN'T WAIT FOR THE GAME...it's gonna be awesome!


----------



## Kaki (Dec 10, 2006)

Only two at the moment, it seems new ones come with each new manga chapter...


----------



## Suigetsu (Dec 10, 2006)

I am hopfully getting narutimate hero 3 soon.

however I wonder where could I buy a modem or something that I can simply conect or diconect to any playstation so I can easely play the game?


----------



## Konoha (Dec 10, 2006)

akatsuki dude NH3 i've unlocked all the characters and yondaime rules i mean it


----------



## Kaki (Dec 10, 2006)

> I am hopfully getting narutimate hero 3 soon.


 It should be cheep by now...greatest hit is coming out in a month or so



> so I can easely play the game?


 Lol, just use a slide card....


----------



## Saf (Dec 11, 2006)

NH1 had 12 characters. NH2 had those original 12, plus 19 new characters. NH3 drops Sealed-Arms Orochimaru and Dosu, and adds 13 new characters. I'm thinking we're in for slightly less than 13 newbies, and some deletions, but if they use the first two arcs, they can get enough new characters.


----------



## gokuden553 (Dec 11, 2006)

I'll deffently import this game once it's releaced.


----------



## Nicky The Ninja (Dec 11, 2006)

It's cool that all of these part 2 Naruto games are coming out just around the time Hurricane Chronicles was announced.


----------



## Wu Fei (Dec 11, 2006)

Dunno if its the official site or not but jus a lil somethin. I think its actually a promotion for jumpfesta or something. I hope Deidara can actually fly around on his bird.


----------



## kewlmyc (Dec 11, 2006)

Wu Fei said:


> Dunno if its the official site or not but jus a lil somethin. I think its actually a promotion for jumpfesta or something. I hope Deidara can actually fly around on his bird.



This game is going to kick so much @$$.


----------



## Wu Fei (Dec 11, 2006)

The site I put above is the bandai site for Naruto Accel. U can expect it to be update as time goes by.

But this is the official site. Nothing up as of yet but it'll be updated sooner or later. Based on how they continually updated the NH3 site this site will be more dependable than the bandai site but watever. Can't wait for this game.


----------



## Kaki (Dec 11, 2006)

> NH3 drops Sealed-Arms Orochimaru and Dosu


 NOT dosu, it was the ice guy doutou and his moves were basicaly transfered to that fat sound guy.


----------



## Kaki (Dec 11, 2006)

GOOD JOB. That is a sweet new scan....
I'll look at it more later....thanks.


----------



## TagZ (Dec 11, 2006)

Maybe its just me (I know its most likley not true) when looking hard at those pics on the new site, it seems like you cant go into the background (I mean the upper level and lower level, up X and down X).

Great update I've been checking every day to see when the official bandai version would be put up, nice find.


----------



## Suigetsu (Dec 11, 2006)

how can I unlock all the characters?

and wat slice card do you mean?


----------



## SeruraRenge (Dec 11, 2006)

From the pic, it looks like Naruto is using the Kazengan as an in-game move.  If that's true, then Kakuzu and Hidan might actually be in the game!

Also, Kakashi has Shoryuuken!


----------



## TagZ (Dec 11, 2006)

SeruraRenge said:


> From the pic, it looks like Naruto is using the Kazengan as an in-game move.



What is a Kazengan?


----------



## kewlmyc (Dec 11, 2006)

TagZ said:


> What is a Kazengan?



The Wind Rasengan


----------



## SeruraRenge (Dec 11, 2006)

TagZ said:


> What is a Kazengan?



fan-made name for the wind-enhanced Rasengan.


----------



## TagZ (Dec 11, 2006)

When was that move shown?


----------



## Duttyman Momochi (Dec 11, 2006)

it hasnt been 

YET!!!!! but its probably coming up ina couple of weeks

Isee a huge water jutsu in one of the pics...

Kisame is in!!!!!!! He is the only one that demonstrated such suiton power


----------



## Duttyman Momochi (Dec 11, 2006)

there is a huge water jutsu in one of those pics... so from that we can conclude kisame is in!!!!!!


----------



## xSHiNOx (Dec 11, 2006)

of course kisame will be in it. he was in it snice nh3. why would they delete a akatsuki for deidara/sasori? also, slide card sucks. get flip top or use the HDD method. works way better than loosing a small card/breaking it/breaking your ps2 tray/etc.


----------



## Kaki (Dec 11, 2006)

> works way better than loosing a small card/breaking it/breaking your ps2 tray/etc.


 bull shit, I've used one ever sense I got NH and just for that purpose.....though if you have the slim bs2 you will have to use another method. 



> how can I unlock all the characters?


 I'll post the link later, if not remind me...


----------



## Kaki (Dec 11, 2006)

Oh good, I almost though that Blastoise would be in it. 

Looks like sakura may have decent jutsu....

ALSO: Does this "jump fest on the 17th maybe include a tornament already? If so the game could be leaked right? Or at least a ton of spoilers...

Charachters better have thier old jutsu as well.........hrrr


----------



## TagZ (Dec 11, 2006)

Momochi Gaara said:


> it hasnt been
> 
> YET!!!!! but its probably coming up ina couple of weeks
> 
> ...



Where do you see a huge water jutsu?


----------



## Kaki (Dec 11, 2006)

Oh, and you can certainly move between stages...


----------



## TagZ (Dec 11, 2006)

I didn't say you couldn't, I said it looked like it wasn't possible.


----------



## xSHiNOx (Dec 11, 2006)

but you know its true. there are lots of clumsy people who would loose their slide card and are too fucking lazy to buy a new one or make one themselves. besides, flipping the top is much faster than pulling and pushing the tray everytime.

whatever though. what works best for you is all good.


----------



## Kaki (Dec 11, 2006)

It is possible..... up X or down X, and you can go right into an attack if you follow it with O.


----------



## Kaki (Dec 11, 2006)

Personaly I don't want to chage my whole ps2 that much..


----------



## TagZ (Dec 11, 2006)

lol, I'm saying in the new pic's it looks like there isn't a second section to go into.


----------



## Duttyman Momochi (Dec 11, 2006)

TagZ said:


> Where do you see a huge water jutsu?



The pic with kakashi naruto and sakura the water jutsu is in the right hand corner kinda cover by the writing but u can clearly see its a water jutsu and it looks like it takes up at least half the screen


----------



## Kaki (Dec 11, 2006)

Which site is it on?


----------



## TagZ (Dec 11, 2006)

The images i am referring to are on this site: 

IMO it seems like there isn't anything going on in the background that you could move to.


----------



## MS81 (Dec 11, 2006)

TagZ said:


> The images i am referring to are on this site:
> 
> IMO it seems like there isn't anything going on in the background that you could move to.



Holy ish Kakashi has his doton uppercut I can w8 to see the ougi's in this and Naruto won't have Kazengan that was just the odama rasengan.


----------



## TagZ (Dec 11, 2006)

At first i thought it was just a beefed up rasengan (odama), but, there were 2 kagebushins (no clue how to spell it).


*Spoiler*: __ 



In the manga hes starting to use 2 bushins to complete the jutsu. One (himself): to hold the rasengan Two: forms the rasengan and Three: adds the wind element. So it might be the completed rasengan or it might just be the odama.


----------



## gokuden553 (Dec 11, 2006)

Nicky The Ninja said:


> It's cool that all of these part 2 Naruto games are coming out just around the time Hurricane Chronicles was announced.



I know, I found it surprising when part 2 toys were anounced in Japan and now this... what's next a Kakashi Gaiden poster?


----------



## Kaki (Dec 11, 2006)

Due to your explaination I feel it IS the new windy rasengan.....

as far ast sage levels....
look at the left pic, that is a close up of the stage that you already know, its just a bit different now... The next pic just shows the opposite corner.

the middle pic is just adapted from its Nh3 version...

the one on the right could be a close up of the background level.


----------



## Kaki (Dec 11, 2006)

Well they have had that post with kakahi's team with yondiame and team 7 for a while...

But this is the real deal.......it should be as sweet as the return of the anime itself....


----------



## TagZ (Dec 11, 2006)

Sorry for the confusion Kakihara. I didn't even think of it being the 2nd part of the stage  . Im still not sure about the windy rasengan, even though it seems in check with the manga, i expected it to be a bit different since there was that: 
*Spoiler*: __ 



huge crater


----------



## Kaki (Dec 11, 2006)

Its cool; glad I could help. 
I think it may be a sort of windsengan. Dispite the lack of structural damage, there would be much in an ougi form...


----------



## Seany (Dec 11, 2006)

They'll probably add the kasengan in near the end of development i guess. Or at least predict what its like, and make that into an attack.

Or maybe it would be best to save it for the next game, since Naruto might not have another attack anytime soon.


----------



## Kaki (Dec 11, 2006)

I call that they ARE at the end of develpoment...just a hunch.


----------



## Seany (Dec 11, 2006)

Yeah they shouldn't be far of i guess


----------



## Kaki (Dec 11, 2006)

I wonder if they will use a real game disc for the demo.....and if it may fall off the truck into one of these internet tubes...


----------



## SeruraRenge (Dec 11, 2006)

Kakihara said:


> I wonder if they will use a real game disc for the demo.....and if it may fall off the truck into one of these internet tubes...



who here besides me got that joke?


----------



## Konoha (Dec 12, 2006)

*Guys Guys Guys theres a new update about naruto narutimate:accel just open the spoiler  awesome i mean it 2 links and 1 pictures*

*Spoiler*: _New Naruto:Narutimate-Accel update_


----------



## TagZ (Dec 12, 2006)

I did 

The CC2 site has been updated but its nothing new, just showing the bandai site that we have all probably seen by now.

Heres another link just incase: 

(on your left theres some japanese characters click on the one with a red character, that will take you to the news section(just for the unaware)).


----------



## Sh4r|ng4n (Dec 12, 2006)

Hmm.

Is Sasuke in the game too? We haven't seen prettymuch anything from him aside from chidori nagashi and some neat speed.

Any1 knows anything about this?


----------



## TagZ (Dec 12, 2006)

We have said this in the past but it is a pain to go through 14 pages, anyway, 

The anime comes out in spring and this game also comes out in spring, both are based on part 2. If this game is based on the part 2 anime that would mean it would only have like 4 characters (just an example). This obviously means that this game will be based only on the manga (has been stated in one of the ads).

The question now is how far into the manga is the game going to go. Its highly unlikely that sasuke isn't in the game. Cyberconnect 2 make some really great original moves so you dont have to worry about that  .


----------



## Nicky The Ninja (Dec 12, 2006)

So is their any lowdown on how many characters are confirmed for this game?


----------



## Seany (Dec 12, 2006)

No not yet.


----------



## lapiz (Dec 12, 2006)

Nicky The Ninja said:


> So is their any lowdown on how many characters are confirmed for this game?



Based on the latest update, confirmed characters are:

Naruto
Sakura
Kakashi
Deidara

.. There seems to be a gaming event on the 16 and 17 of December, during the jumpfest, if someone can translate . Maybe we'll get more pictures or the first vids around that time ^^..


----------



## Kaki (Dec 12, 2006)

Thats right....they will involve his sword quite a bit.....and thats not too bad. We'll see. I don't see him benifiting from the sword but I'm sure they will jack him up...


----------



## Kaki (Dec 12, 2006)

We will defninetly get VIDS...and pics. But I don't know...maybe there is hope of a leaked game. We can always dream. 

I have already put a request on a translation....


----------



## thesh00ter (Dec 12, 2006)

i'm suprised this hasn't been moved to the gaming discussion


----------



## Kaki (Dec 12, 2006)

They are separate issues.... anyhow I would expect an update this thrusday or so..then MUCH more after the weekend.


----------



## Sasuto (Dec 12, 2006)

From play-asia..


	Naruto Shippuuden: Narutimate Accel 	US$ 64.90 (~75.29 CAD)

Bandai
Compatible PlayStation2™
Version Japonaise, NTSC J / Beat 'em up
Date de sortie: Q1, 2009 <----------------?!?!?!? WTF ..in 2009? ...is that a mistake? I hope.


----------



## Seany (Dec 12, 2006)

Definatley a mistake. Unless it means release date for US but that wouldn't be on play asia would it =o


----------



## Kaki (Dec 12, 2006)

No, but I didn't know preorder was up.......


----------



## MS81 (Dec 12, 2006)

lapiz said:


> Based on the latest update, confirmed characters are:
> 
> Naruto
> Sakura
> ...


most likely it will be the rescue gaara arc. So we will see the 4 Akatsuki members Sasori,Itachi,Kisame,Deidara. Team Gai will be in the character roster and Team Gaara,I'm hoping they put the rest of the Teams in it.Team Asuma would be sweet and Team Kurenai will be the topping.


----------



## Seany (Dec 12, 2006)

Gai will be godly..


----------



## Kaki (Dec 12, 2006)

They will just adjust him a bit I think....he was already godly....especialy nh2


----------



## Seany (Dec 12, 2006)

Lol his dynamic entry was overpowered wasn't it?


----------



## Kaki (Dec 12, 2006)

Just a bit..... but it took more chakara in nh3.


----------



## Seany (Dec 12, 2006)

I wonder who will be the most overpowered this time.


----------



## Kaki (Dec 12, 2006)

I would kinda think sasuke but it could be any of the new charachters...


----------



## Seany (Dec 12, 2006)

Haha yeah i agree with sasuke. His sword would be a problem to fight against


----------



## Wu Fei (Dec 12, 2006)

I think he will be a lil bit like Anbu Kakashi but faster with his sword swipes. Of course his special attacks will be different. I wouldn't be surprised if after activating Chidori Nagashi his hits add a slow effect. As far as his supers and what not they are probably going to make one original move and build upon the chidori and fire jutsus and probably make him go curse seal with him taking his robe off ala Kimmimaro so his wings don't tear his clothes up. Like Tagz said, they do some great stuff with characters. 

I swear Kishi talks to them and tells them wat moves the characters will do in the future because when I saw Kakashi do the black hole on Deidara I was like omg Itachi did that in the game. Then Shika with his attacking shadows.

Just a random thought though...Have we ever been able to do jutsus while in the air? I think they need to add that to game.

And with Deidara do you think his default shurikens will be bird bombs? I think that would be over powered but if he had regular shurikens AND bird bombs that took like a 4rd to a 6th of your chakra supply when u threw them then I wouldn't mind. And if they add Air jutsu's I guess he could make his big bird appear and he could hover in the air and drop homing spiders.

I guess my one fear for this game is for it to be a simple update with new characters and no changes to the gameplay.


----------



## Kaki (Dec 12, 2006)

> I swear Kishi talks to them and tells them wat moves the characters will do in the future because when I saw Kakashi do the black hole on Deidara I was like omg Itachi did that in the game. Then Shika with his attacking shadows.


They tell HIM what the moves will be.....


----------



## Kaki (Dec 12, 2006)

Maybe, but the swords don't always mean win....and sasuke was already good.


----------



## Seany (Dec 12, 2006)

Sasuke will own XD

Don't worry in every new game everything is updated drastically.


----------



## Kaki (Dec 12, 2006)

Thats very true, I just wish they would not cut stuff out....


----------



## gokuden553 (Dec 12, 2006)

Kuwait said:


> *Guys Guys Guys theres a new update about naruto narutimate:accel just open the spoiler  awesome i mean it 2 links and 1 pictures*
> 
> *Spoiler*: _New Naruto:Narutimate-Accel update_



Wow even more posters advertising the game and part 2 anime designs


----------



## Seany (Dec 12, 2006)

Yeah..
Well i'm expecting a Gaara scan this week =D


----------



## Kaki (Dec 12, 2006)

Why a gaara scan?


----------



## Seany (Dec 12, 2006)

well i'm just thinking because he's one of the first to appear in a fight pts, they would show him after Deidara. 
Although next is most likely Sasori since they love to show off new characters.


----------



## ZE (Dec 12, 2006)

This is my most wanted game for the next year. Looks great. 
About Gaara, maybe he can fly with him during the fights, just like deidara.


----------



## Wu Fei (Dec 12, 2006)

Kakihara said:


> Thats very true, I just wish they would not cut stuff out....



I'm not sure how game development works but the iso for NH3 is like 1.4 GB. If you can fit 4+ Gigs on a dvd I dunno y they feel the need to cut stuff. The only thing I can think of is time being an issue or just some complications I fail to understand. 

I don't think we'll be getting scans everyweek. But if Jumpfesta is going down this week then u can probably hope for a lot more than just Gaara.


----------



## Seany (Dec 12, 2006)

Well i hope gaara is able to fly too or Deidara will be a bitch.


----------



## Nicky The Ninja (Dec 12, 2006)

lapiz said:


> Based on the latest update, confirmed characters are:
> 
> Naruto
> Sakura
> ...



Thank you for the list lapiz


----------



## ZE (Dec 12, 2006)

As a defender of the deidara is a women theory, yes, she is a bitch.


----------



## ilabb (Dec 12, 2006)

Part 2 Sasuke is playable in Jump! Ultimate Stars, so if they can give him a moveset for that game, they can do it for this game ;D


----------



## Wu Fei (Dec 12, 2006)

I saw a a vid on youtube of Sasuke in that game and he was all sword play with a chidori burst that knocks surrounding opponents away. It was all about being on top of the opponent with him. He had on combo where hit the foe up in the air jumped above and shot down this big fire jutsu. He was bad ass. Got his ass kicked by kyuubi naruto tho.

*edit:*Heres one vid wit sasuke and naruto. Naruto sucks compared to Sasuke.

The Goth Girl


----------



## Belbwadous (Dec 12, 2006)

DAMN!!This game looks witcked!


----------



## Seany (Dec 12, 2006)

^ Aww they could of shown kyuubi..
Sasuke is godly in it


----------



## Fighting Spirit (Dec 12, 2006)

Toony said:


> Haha yeah i agree with sasuke. His sword would be a problem to fight against



Sword? Why does Sasuke have a sword? o.O. Is this manga stuff? :/


----------



## TagZ (Dec 12, 2006)

When is jump festa?


----------



## MS81 (Dec 12, 2006)

who ever negged me because my of name is corny.


----------



## xSHiNOx (Dec 12, 2006)

yes its a manga spoiler.


----------



## gokuden553 (Dec 12, 2006)

dxtr said:


> Sword? Why does Sasuke have a sword? o.O. Is this manga stuff? :/



Whoa I never knew he had a sword.


----------



## MS81 (Dec 12, 2006)

you guys are corny for negging me about my name.


----------



## Nicky The Ninja (Dec 12, 2006)

I wonder where he got that from.


----------



## Kaki (Dec 12, 2006)

I'm looking forward to the updates on oro.......and the unpredictable secerets...



> This is my most wanted game for the next year. Looks great.


 Same here....


----------



## Moondoggie (Dec 12, 2006)

TagZ said:


> When is jump festa?


 
December 16th and 17th.


----------



## Konoha (Dec 12, 2006)

flash news guys they will release a arcade machine maybe on 16/17 december and they will give prize's they will see if the game worth releaseing or not


----------



## Kaki (Dec 12, 2006)

Interesting.....so thats how they will get around it.....
Harder to leak it if its an arcade version......oh fuck. Still we'll get vids....


----------



## Konoha (Dec 12, 2006)

yeah dude soon


----------



## Nicky The Ninja (Dec 12, 2006)

Kuwait said:


> flash news guys they will release a arcade machine maybe on 16/17 december and they will give prize's they will see if the game worth releaseing or not



Wow thank you for the news, this is getting better and better


----------



## Kaki (Dec 12, 2006)

Acctualy, if thats true.......it would hurt my dreams of a ps2 version...so I hope its not right..


----------



## gokuden553 (Dec 12, 2006)

Kuwait said:


> flash news guys they will release a arcade machine maybe on 16/17 december and they will give prize's they will see if the game worth releaseing or not



That's amazing, what will they come up with next?


----------



## xSHiNOx (Dec 12, 2006)

Nicky The Ninja said:


> I wonder where he got that from.


of course he got it from orochimaru. who else? kabuto?  



Kuwait said:


> flash news guys they will release a arcade machine maybe on 16/17 december and they will give prize's they will see if the game worth releaseing or not


so you're saying they will release Accel in arcade machine format then ps2? they have never done something like this besides their other arcade games.


----------



## Kaki (Dec 12, 2006)

Maybe it will just look that way....its gotta be a ps2 controller...


----------



## Konoha (Dec 12, 2006)

they will see narutimate accel reputation if its still the same or got more fans


----------



## Kaki (Dec 12, 2006)

Interesting.....I don't know how they would do that.

Where do you get this stuff?


----------



## Konoha (Dec 13, 2006)

check my last update and you'll find from the links with the last picture


----------



## Kaki (Dec 13, 2006)

The one with just naruto and writeing? I can't read japanese that well can you?


----------



## Saf (Dec 13, 2006)

Kakihara said:


> NOT dosu, it was the ice guy doutou and his moves were basicaly transfered to that fat sound guy.


Somehow, I knew Dosu never made it to the series, but I just kinda assumed his name was mispealled or something, since I remember fuck all from the movies. Except that knight guy from the second movie. He kicked ass.


----------



## Even (Dec 13, 2006)

Kakihara said:


> Acctualy, if thats true.......it would hurt my dreams of a ps2 version...so I hope its not right..


It's the same thing with Tekken. Tekken is always an arcade version first, then it gets converted into PS/PS2/PS3 format. I doubt it'll hurt the game in any way


----------



## Kaki (Dec 13, 2006)

no it won't hurt the game just my ambition.......and its not quite the same as tekken.


----------



## gokuden553 (Dec 13, 2006)

I so badly want to get this game


----------



## Nicky The Ninja (Dec 13, 2006)

I wonder if this game will play the same like the others?


----------



## xSHiNOx (Dec 13, 2006)

Even said:


> It's the same thing with Tekken. Tekken is always an arcade version first, then it gets converted into PS/PS2/PS3 format. I doubt it'll hurt the game in any way


i didnt know this was true. i always thought that they made both versions; console and arcade but didnt know it was arcade then ported to console.


----------



## Castitas Lilium (Dec 13, 2006)

IWANTTHISGAMESOBADLY.

*deidara fangirlness explodes*


----------



## MS81 (Dec 13, 2006)

damn so will the arcade will be out b4 the spring?


----------



## Cyrus Nightshade (Dec 13, 2006)

even if an arcade vesion is out first, when they port it with extras, as the usally do


----------



## Konoha (Dec 13, 2006)

i just made pre-order for naruto:narutimate accel


----------



## Kaki (Dec 13, 2006)

Oh I'm totally gonna make an order asap....


----------



## Nicky The Ninja (Dec 13, 2006)

Does anyone know any good sites I can import this game from Japan?


----------



## Konoha (Dec 13, 2006)

*Spoiler*: __ 



play-asia.com


 here you can do pre order


----------



## gokuden553 (Dec 13, 2006)

I'll buy this game once it ever comes out in the U.K


----------



## Kaki (Dec 13, 2006)

Hehe, kids like you get killed at cons and torneys....but they are still happy they got to play their favoirt. Or are they upset that their fav got murdered? hmmm 

Update tomorrow


----------



## Seany (Dec 13, 2006)

Oooo i can't wait to see who's shown next


----------



## ZE (Dec 13, 2006)

I hope Deidara has boobies in the game lol-


----------



## Seany (Dec 13, 2006)

Lol and i hope Tsunade is topless.


----------



## Kaki (Dec 13, 2006)

Not too likely, but they may get a bit more definition and jiggel....


----------



## Seany (Dec 13, 2006)

I can only hope so


----------



## Kaki (Dec 13, 2006)

Well, they did from nh2 to 3 so I would say you can expect something estra..hehehje


----------



## Seany (Dec 13, 2006)

Can't wait.

This series will be instant buy on ps3


----------



## Kaki (Dec 13, 2006)

Right, but you can now preorder it and it is on ps2 if I got you right.....anyway.


----------



## Haohmaru (Dec 13, 2006)

here some new images there pretty small but you can get the idea whats happening


----------



## Kaki (Dec 13, 2006)

Thanks, sadly those are by far NOT new.....but never hurts to try (or read the thread) I understand the idea.


----------



## Chiru (Dec 13, 2006)

Need update now. D: They better show Sasori and Team Gai next. And this game better have Konohamaru. He was teh pwn in the last one. This time around, he'll actually be a genin. He might have--le gasp--shuriken!


----------



## Kaki (Dec 13, 2006)

just 24 and 96 hours....



> And this game better have Konohamaru.


 Ya, they'll haveh him and more.....I don't want him to lose the rock yet....


----------



## Kaki (Dec 13, 2006)

STFU and gtfo....
well you could have put a real link in.....I lost it atm.


----------



## Seany (Dec 13, 2006)

Kakihara said:


> Right, but you can now preorder it and it is on ps2 if I got you right.....anyway.



nvm me i was on about ps3 to see Tsunade in full glory xD

Anyway, anyone hoping for Obito in this?


----------



## Nicky The Ninja (Dec 13, 2006)

Konoha said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thank you for the link, I'll be able to order it now.


----------



## Konoha (Dec 13, 2006)

your most welcome ^_^


----------



## gokuden553 (Dec 13, 2006)

Konoha said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Do you have a direct link to the game, since that's a bit confusing for me.


----------



## Konoha (Dec 13, 2006)

the link in the spoiler


----------



## Kaki (Dec 13, 2006)

Do any of you think there is a small bar around the symbo at the end of the life chakara bar?


----------



## Konoha (Dec 13, 2006)

Kakihara said:


> Do any of you think there is a small bar around the symbo at the end of the life chakara bar?


 what do you mean dude ?


----------



## Nicky The Ninja (Dec 13, 2006)

Konoha said:


> the link in the spoiler



Thank you for the direct link Konoha


----------



## Chiru (Dec 13, 2006)

Young Kakashi, Obito, and Rin! ^^;


----------



## ☆Indigo☆ (Dec 13, 2006)

Whoa, I definitely need to get this game.

If I knew how to play Japanese games on an American PS2, that would definitely help.  xD;;  Is there something like a Freeloader for the PS2?


----------



## Seany (Dec 13, 2006)

They'd all be nice, but moves sets would have to be made up, although thats not a problem with this series


----------



## Kaki (Dec 13, 2006)

There is something called swap magic and slide card....quick cheep and easy.


----------



## gokuden553 (Dec 13, 2006)

Konoha said:


> the link in the spoiler



Thanx for the link.


----------



## Kaki (Dec 13, 2006)

Who thinks they may do a team anbu kakashi? Like with konohamaru....?
NO? Same here....


----------



## Dirty Harry (Dec 13, 2006)

I like how play-asia says Accel's slated for a 2009 release.


> Do any of you think there is a small bar around the symbo at the end of the life chakara bar?


Yeah I noticed that, wonder what the gauge is for.


----------



## Kaki (Dec 13, 2006)

I'd rather think a time for statsu ailments or such....or nada.


----------



## Dirty Harry (Dec 13, 2006)

(Picture on the right) Deidara's symbol appears to be glowing simultaneously with that bird attack. Maybe it's taking the ougis to the next level? whatever..


----------



## Nicky The Ninja (Dec 13, 2006)

Scuba-Kiba said:


> (Picture on the right) Deidara's symbol appears to be glowing simultaneously with that bird attack. Maybe it's taking the ougis to the next level? whatever..



It seems really interesting and complex to me, I only hope it's easy to pick up and get started with.


----------



## Kaki (Dec 13, 2006)

Well, I don't know about taking it to the next level....maybe. 
But its obvious the kanji marks his ex ougi state.....


----------



## Konoha (Dec 14, 2006)

*Spoiler*: __ 



i didn't notice that diedara on a bird !!


----------



## Chamcham Trigger (Dec 14, 2006)

Kakihara said:


> Who thinks they may do a team anbu kakashi? Like with konohamaru....?
> NO? Same here....



That was a bit..random, but I agree with your no.  Seeing some other team members would be fun, but would probably take away the novelty of using konohamaru, plus who else could pull it off without seeming a bit too powerful?


----------



## terra (Dec 14, 2006)

awww!!! i want it!


----------



## gokuden553 (Dec 14, 2006)

Konoha said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> i didn't notice that diedara on a bird !!



Whoa I never noticed it either.


----------



## Nicky The Ninja (Dec 14, 2006)

I couldn't see Deidara on a bird?


----------



## Kaki (Dec 14, 2006)

Everyone who posted after my last post, delete your posts k thanks ....


----------



## OnimenoGaara (Dec 14, 2006)

When is this game comming out?  and are there anymore pics or vids?


----------



## Kaki (Dec 14, 2006)

Both of these are unknown but I hope for pics today


----------



## SeruraRenge (Dec 14, 2006)

there's sure to be stuff after the jump festa.


----------



## MS81 (Dec 14, 2006)

do you think this will be the best one yet?


----------



## Kaki (Dec 14, 2006)

well, that is for sure. But I was kind of expecting some today.......hmm


----------



## Kaki (Dec 14, 2006)

Oh course it will and it will be the fastest and most intense. Probably the most balanced as well. Or so I hope. 

But I will have less time to play than the other ones.....so its like the grand finale.


----------



## Ulio (Dec 14, 2006)

Of course it will have most part1 characters and the missions plus part 2 people and more jutsu's more balanced more feutures.I will get on the ps3 probaly.


----------



## gokuden553 (Dec 14, 2006)

MS81 said:


> do you think this will be the best one yet?



It should be the best one yet, since the games have kept getting better once the next one was relaeced.


----------



## Nicky The Ninja (Dec 14, 2006)

Do you think this one will get a short OVA like Narutimate Hero 3 got, and if so what do you think it would contain?


----------



## Kaki (Dec 14, 2006)

I don't expect such an oav this time.....kinda like been there done that...


----------



## Konoha (Dec 14, 2006)

they did only one ova for NH3 to show people where's the crystals just like new type of games


----------



## Cyrus Nightshade (Dec 15, 2006)

Im sure there will be an update early next week, hopefully


----------



## MS81 (Dec 15, 2006)

sat and sun we will see some new pics I hope.


----------



## tsukuyomi100 (Dec 15, 2006)

Scuba-Kiba said:


> (Picture on the right) Deidara's symbol appears to be glowing simultaneously with that bird attack. Maybe it's taking the ougis to the next level? whatever..




*Spoiler*: __ 



On one of the screenshots of the game...it looks like Naruto's using his wind element rasengan (he's got three kage bunshins)...that's pretty sweet if that's what its going to look like.


----------



## Nicky The Ninja (Dec 15, 2006)

tsukuyomi100 said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> On one of the screenshots of the game...it looks like Naruto's using his wind element rasengan (he's got three kage bunshins)...that's pretty sweet if that's what its going to look like.



That new attack of Naruto's looks so sweet in this game.


----------



## gokuden553 (Dec 15, 2006)

tsukuyomi100 said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> On one of the screenshots of the game...it looks like Naruto's using his wind element rasengan (he's got three kage bunshins)...that's pretty sweet if that's what its going to look like.



Wow Naruto's new attack looks amazing in those frames.


----------



## Kaki (Dec 15, 2006)

we can expect more than a few pics.....vids and I would love a leaked game.


----------



## TagZ (Dec 15, 2006)

I too would love for this game to be leaked. I was dissapointed a little that it was only coming out in spring () because usually my older bro comes over at xmas and we play narutimate for hours, but since its gonna be narutimate 3 again we might not play as long (he's the only challenging person i know () so i usually look forward to the competition).


----------



## Kaki (Dec 15, 2006)

Sorry, maybe we'll have luck....hehehe
I know how important good competition is....and how rare.


----------



## TagZ (Dec 15, 2006)

Are there any live video feeds like E3 (or super fast updates) for jump festa?


----------



## Konoha (Dec 15, 2006)

tsukuyomi100 said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> On one of the screenshots of the game...it looks like Naruto's using his wind element rasengan (he's got three kage bunshins)...that's pretty sweet if that's what its going to look like.



*Spoiler*: __ 



 no dude thats super rasengan when they were going to rescue gaara when itachi use yura body and attacks naruto team then naruto falls for itachi's genjutsu he made that attack just like super rasengan


----------



## Kaki (Dec 15, 2006)

I don't expect live feeds, but certainly vids after wards.......
However good idea to look into.


----------



## TagZ (Dec 15, 2006)

I wonder if people go in number order through the booths cause i know that the 2nd booth is the videogame section.


----------



## tsukuyomi100 (Dec 16, 2006)

Konoha said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> no dude thats super rasengan when they were going to rescue gaara when itachi use yura body and attacks naruto team then naruto falls for itachi's genjutsu he made that attack just like super rasengan




*Spoiler*: __ 




Ohhh  ...yeah, i guess that makes more sense since we haven't seen what it looks like in the manga yet. The three bunshins kinda threw me off. 




Anyways...i can't wait to get my hands on this game. I've always been a fan of the Narutimate series (especially NH3)...but just by looking at the screenshots i can tell this is going to be the best one of the series.


----------



## Nakiro (Dec 16, 2006)

It would be fun to have old/new characters as well.. I don't see that happening though. 

The more characters the better.. I hope they put twice as many characters then as in Narutimate Hero 3. Just because I like to have lots of characters at my disposal.


----------



## Konoha (Dec 16, 2006)

tsukuyomi100 what do you think about NH3 isn't it the best PS2 naruto game yet


----------



## TagZ (Dec 16, 2006)

LIVE!!


----------



## Kaki (Dec 16, 2006)

Wow, thanks man.......btw guys it should be round 13 and 14 hundred today.....


----------



## Kaki (Dec 16, 2006)




----------



## TagZ (Dec 16, 2006)

Thanks for the rep kaihara.

I wish my internet speed was better because i can barely view the vids, maybe its just realy busy.

So far i've checked out the xbox 360 vid and the vid of the bandai section getting setup.


----------



## MS81 (Dec 16, 2006)

thanx dude.


----------



## Kaki (Dec 16, 2006)

I have not found narutimatte.....


----------



## TagZ (Dec 16, 2006)

Neither have i, i just saw 15:00 and the guy walks into a giant kyuubi head


----------



## Kaki (Dec 16, 2006)

Ya, thats what I saw, I guess there is nothing today. 
Is there like a japanese youtube?


----------



## TagZ (Dec 16, 2006)

no idea, i got to go to a crap parents xmas party now , i'll check up later. Hopefully there will be something.


----------



## Kaki (Dec 16, 2006)

oh, so far its rather dissapointing....


----------



## gokuden553 (Dec 16, 2006)

Thanx for the link Kakihara.


----------



## Kaki (Dec 16, 2006)

No one else needs to thank me.....its shit.


----------



## MS81 (Dec 16, 2006)

I'll check the site around 9 P.M.


----------



## mugenmarv (Dec 16, 2006)

whoa that air rasengan looks sweet!


----------



## Nicky The Ninja (Dec 16, 2006)

marvin16 said:


> whoa that air rasengan looks sweet!



I wonder how hard it would be to execute it in the game?


----------



## Kaki (Dec 16, 2006)

up up O. Not that hard.....


----------



## Konoha (Dec 16, 2006)

is there any new updates for accel or do i have to find them again


----------



## Nicky The Ninja (Dec 16, 2006)

Konoha said:


> is there any new updates for accel or do i have to find them again



Nope their hasn't been any new updates except for the ones which were posted a few pages back.


----------



## MS81 (Dec 16, 2006)

I really want to see the ougi's.


----------



## gokuden553 (Dec 16, 2006)

I can't wait till someone posts another update with Accel images in it.


----------



## Kaki (Dec 16, 2006)

That can go without saying form THIS point forward *.*


----------



## Verdugo (Dec 16, 2006)

Well, Shounen Jump's usually have the ads for them so I guess we can expect more images when new chapters come out.


----------



## gokuden553 (Dec 16, 2006)

Verdugo said:


> Well, Shounen Jump's usually have the ads for them so I guess we can expect more images when new chapters come out.



So how long does that normally take to happen?


----------



## TenshiOni (Dec 16, 2006)

^New manga chapter ever week.


----------



## tsukuyomi100 (Dec 16, 2006)

Konoha said:


> tsukuyomi100 what do you think about NH3 isn't it the best PS2 naruto game yet



most definately....they did everything right in that game....from character moves to the levels and also how they incorporated items into the fights....plus they had Yondaime and his ridiculously insane moves.


----------



## Konoha (Dec 16, 2006)

i guess there gonna be an update for the next 2 or 3 days after the festival


----------



## Nicky The Ninja (Dec 17, 2006)

Konoha said:


> i guess there gonna be an update for the next 2 or 3 days after the festival



Sounds possibly to me, I will be sure to keep checking back for updates posted here.


----------



## Kaki (Dec 17, 2006)

> ^New manga chapter ever week.


Ya, and I saw this weeks chapter but no new ads.....


----------



## Nakiro (Dec 17, 2006)

Any news on the game?


----------



## TagZ (Dec 17, 2006)

Those vids were pretty shit, they just gave a brief statement on everything there. 

The only thing i saw relating to this game was a presenter for bandainamco games pulled out a magazine with a poster of the game but it wasnt anything new.


----------



## MS81 (Dec 17, 2006)

I guess monday we will actually see everything.


----------



## ZE (Dec 17, 2006)

No new pic´s? Man, that’s probably because someone played with Gai during the show, and that made all cameras explode.


----------



## Kaki (Dec 17, 2006)

Kinda what I was thinking.....but damn its a bummer.


----------



## Parn1024 (Dec 18, 2006)

SiTe Updated!!


----------



## Nakiro (Dec 18, 2006)

I wonder if they will put characters such a Haku there since it doesn't kinda apply anymore... he would probably look older/differently. Other characters that might not show up.... Zabuza, Sound 5, Hokage 1-4 and perhaps some other characters. 
Wonder what their decision will be and how far into anime will the game go. Will they leave some Akatsuki members out or will they put them all in there.


----------



## TagZ (Dec 18, 2006)

It seems that the storyline of the game might be following the mangas storyline, one image shows what appears to be the part where they have to 
*Spoiler*: __ 



retrieve the bell again (not really a spoiler but just in case).



Also check out the bit thats says senA, theres an image showing people playing the game so im sure theres a video out there somewhere .


----------



## dents_jaunes (Dec 18, 2006)

Great Kakashi-sensaï
OMG he will be very amazing!!!

So Naruto, Sakura, Kakashi are the first...Hehe
Why don't they show Sasuke-kun???I assume he will be playable with his new moves and with nagashi chidori ^^
We can expect Saï, Yamato <3


----------



## Kaki (Dec 18, 2006)

> It seems that the storyline of the game might be following the mangas storyline, one image shows what appears to be the part where they have to get bells


 That says nothing....

Omg yesss, THATS the update I wanted....now for the vids.


----------



## TheMagician (Dec 18, 2006)

site updated, link below


----------



## Kaki (Dec 18, 2006)




----------



## Hellion (Dec 18, 2006)

Not knowing WHO is gonna be in this game is the worst part.


----------



## Nakiro (Dec 18, 2006)

Yeah... Hopefully they put every character they had so far and just add the new characters.
The other thing is, they would be revealing lots of information if they poisted everyone that's going to be there and their moves and such.


----------



## Konoha (Dec 18, 2006)

thanks kakihara !!  so they made an update on the sites


----------



## TheMagician (Dec 18, 2006)




----------



## Kaki (Dec 18, 2006)

Ya its some serious shit....hard to tell the total charachter number....


----------



## Sharingan2000 (Dec 18, 2006)

I wonder if they're going to keep part 1 character AND add part 2 character
or
part 2 characters will replace part 1 character...

IMO they should keep everything...like you choose Naruto, select part 1/2, then costume...

Kakashi seems to have new moves, that's great...

I thinks I'm expecting alot from this game, even if I only played Ultimate Ninja...


1 more thing...we need Dosu and Zaku... they deserve to be in atleast 1 Naruto game...

can't wait to get more info...


----------



## Kaki (Dec 18, 2006)

If you figure it with 100 days and 40 charachters to go(I approxamate for both) it would be like .4 ninja a day! 2.8 a week, So I'd estimate 3 ninja per week. 
No more this week, and I'm not sure of the day ...


----------



## Kaki (Dec 18, 2006)

They will replace charachters....

I expect weekly updates with 3 chrachters....


----------



## angel2devil (Dec 18, 2006)

> 1 more thing...we need Dosu and Zaku... they deserve to be in atleast 1 Naruto game...



QFT, but is highly unlikely that they appear in accel because CC2 didn't include them in NH3, a good moment to introduce them and now is somewhat out of place


----------



## gokuden553 (Dec 18, 2006)

TheMagician said:


>



Wow more anime art to go with the game footage, thanx


----------



## Kaki (Dec 18, 2006)

That sakura ougi shows just how high the graphics have come.


----------



## willtheshadow (Dec 18, 2006)

Kakihara said:


> That sakura ougi shows just how high the graphics have come.



The top part of the kakashi one caught my eye, his hair is hella detailed.


----------



## Kaki (Dec 18, 2006)

True but I though the kakashi one was more similar to what we've seen in NH3


----------



## willtheshadow (Dec 18, 2006)

Kakihara said:


> True but I though the kakashi one was more similar to what we've seen in NH3



yeah most of it is, but something about that top corner pic just sticks out to me, maybe its just me lol. havent playd nh3 in a while


----------



## TheMagician (Dec 18, 2006)

kakahira your so right that pic of sakura is so refined and i high res you can tell they have really been workin on this game


----------



## Kaki (Dec 18, 2006)

That frame at least is very much on par with anime style....


----------



## TheMagician (Dec 18, 2006)

an amen to that


----------



## MS81 (Dec 18, 2006)

TheMagician said:


>



you think that the 1st ougi of kakashi is about to do 
*Spoiler*: __ 



MS


----------



## Kaki (Dec 18, 2006)

Why do you put it in SP tags when you have a pic in your sig...lol

I don't know, Its clear that he will have different ougi. If its not he will have it in antoher.


----------



## gokuden553 (Dec 18, 2006)

willtheshadow said:


> The top part of the kakashi one caught my eye, his hair is hella detailed.



That's the power of the PS2 for you


----------



## TheMagician (Dec 18, 2006)

no i think that first ougi is probly a katon type attack if you notice his hand is kind of infront of his face and in that weird position like sasuke does


----------



## MS81 (Dec 18, 2006)

Kakihara said:


> Why do you put it in SP tags when you have a pic in your sig...lol
> 
> I don't know, Its clear that he will have different ougi. If its not he will have it in antoher.



because my friend my sig is a spoiler as well as you can see. 

it looks like when Deidei was about explode.


----------



## Kaki (Dec 18, 2006)

I see the katon clearly now.......wow thats like 3 different ougis, when in nh3 he just had a bunch of chidori! Sweet!


----------



## MS81 (Dec 18, 2006)

I hope the ougi's are easy to get unlike NH3 I haven't got all the ougi's for some characters.


----------



## Kaki (Dec 18, 2006)

No, thats not the thing. 
I hope you can do 3 levels in one fight, that there are more, and that they don't cut out too many.


----------



## Konoha (Dec 19, 2006)

Kakihara said:


> If you figure it with 100 days and 40 charachters to go(I approxamate for both) it would be like .4 ninja a day! 2.8 a week, So I'd estimate 3 ninja per week.
> No more this week, and I'm not sure of the day ...


and by the way i made the pre-order for narutimate accel and they will deliver it 5 march 2007
*Spoiler*: _Game Spoiler_ 



if it's 40 ninja characters then they will include some part 1 characters maybe they will add all the hokages and they will add konohamaru same as NH3 but as older version ummm all akatsuki memebrs except the blue haired akatsuki and AL


----------



## willtheshadow (Dec 19, 2006)

Kakihara said:


> I see the katon clearly now.......wow thats like 3 different ougis, when in nh3 he just had a bunch of chidori! Sweet!



i have a theory on that, what if its one ougi with just a shitload of different jutsus in it. Kakashi is konohas #1 tech master. ima fav this thread cause i thhink im right lol.


----------



## willtheshadow (Dec 19, 2006)

Konoha said:


> and by the way i made the pre-order for narutimate accel and they will deliver it 5 march 2007
> *Spoiler*: _Game Spoiler_
> 
> 
> ...



where did u preorder it at. the only place i preorder is play asia and they recently changed their date to Q1 2009 so ive been a bit leary about orderin it.


----------



## gokuden553 (Dec 19, 2006)

Huh I couldn't find the game to preorder, where did you order it at?


----------



## Konoha (Dec 19, 2006)

again i will post the link again   and it used to be Q1, 2009 it was the site mistake now it's Q1, 2007

and heres my order  
Estimated shipping date: On or before *Mar 05, 2007*


----------



## willtheshadow (Dec 19, 2006)

thanks konoha i havent checked back in a while and was causious about ordering cause of the 2009.


----------



## Kaki (Dec 19, 2006)

I hope the date is fairly correct....


----------



## willtheshadow (Dec 19, 2006)

me to considering im about to preorder it lol


----------



## Kaki (Dec 19, 2006)

Well, I supoose they are different systems with a typo less likely for the order info. Yo, if you are ordering it was it the only item you ordered?


----------



## willtheshadow (Dec 19, 2006)

well i seemed to have missplaced my wallet and cing as it is 4:50 in the morn i think ill just wait till till after i get up later today. I was going to preorder the new wii naruto but i think ima wait till the wii freeloader is out so it will be the only item im ordering now and i ordered nh3 from them when it released. also, the game in your sig kakihara kept me entertained for about an hour and a half.....sad i know lol.


----------



## willtheshadow (Dec 19, 2006)

Kakihara said:


> No, thats not the thing.
> I hope you can do 3 levels in one fight, that there are more, and that they don't cut out too many.



yea having a chocie would be nice and i hated being limited to 1.


----------



## MS81 (Dec 19, 2006)

Konoha said:


> and by the way i made the pre-order for narutimate accel and they will deliver it 5 march 2007
> *Spoiler*: _Game Spoiler_
> 
> 
> ...



yeah all 5 hokages were in NH3 so hopefully they would be in this version. 

I'm pretty sure 40 characters is not making this one maybe pt.2 or 3.


----------



## willtheshadow (Dec 19, 2006)

MS81:this entire post is just for u lol

I am a longtime lurker who recently decided to post a little more and this is actually my second acount. I just so happened to be lurking in a particular thread a while back and i reacall u making a post that said, "who neg reped me for having a corny name". If i recall your old name was the full MangekyouSharingan81(which by the way i dont think is corny). If indeed i am correct i have a question. Why in the hell did u change your name cause of some corny lil bastard that negged you cause he didnt like your name and was to coward to leave his name(which i dont understand cing as this is the internet). Now if im mistaken than disregaurd this but, if im not im happy i said this cause i remember reading the post and it bothered me for some reason lol. peace


----------



## MS81 (Dec 19, 2006)

because he kept negging me.

was it you?


----------



## willtheshadow (Dec 19, 2006)

MS81 said:


> because he kept negging me.
> 
> was it you?



no, it wasnt me rofl. Thats funny to me that u asked lol. actually i have never pos or neg repped anyone, i feel that because nubs like the guy who was negging u, its useless. but i kept cing MS81 and i was like i know that avatar and then it hit me and i remembered your post where u asked who was doing it.

edit:just realized that on top of reasons already stated i dont even know how to rep anyone and i dont care enough to figure out how lol.


----------



## MS81 (Dec 19, 2006)

willtheshadow said:


> no, it wasnt me rofl. Thats funny to me that u asked lol. actually i have never pos or neg repped anyone, i feel that because nubs like the guy who was negging u, its useless. but i kept cing MS81 and i was like i know that avatar and then it hit me and i remembered your post where u asked who was doing it.
> 
> edit:just realized that on top of reasons already stated i dont even know how to rep anyone and i dont care enough to figure out how lol.



okay your cool in my book dude.


----------



## willtheshadow (Dec 19, 2006)

Thanks same to you. o and would you look at this, i found the rep button lol. might as well put it to use.


----------



## ☆Indigo☆ (Dec 19, 2006)

Konoha said:


> again i will post the link again   and it used to be Q1, 2009 it was the site mistake now it's Q1, 2007
> 
> and heres my order
> Estimated shipping date: On or before *Mar 05, 2007*


Ahhhh that's so expensive....DDx

Do Japanese games work on an American PS2?


----------



## willtheshadow (Dec 19, 2006)

they do if u mod. the easy and cheap way is to order a magic swap disc and a slide card, itll run u about $30 bucks but u will be able to play 90% import games and burned games.

edit:heres the one i got a year or so back and its still there same price


----------



## Konoha (Dec 19, 2006)

i got a japanese PS2 so most of my games are japanese i dont about the US ps2 or europain 

and about the people who asked about the release date in the site it was before a mistake


----------



## ☆Indigo☆ (Dec 19, 2006)

willtheshadow said:


> they do if u mod. the easy and cheap way is to order a magic swap disc and a slide card, itll run u about $30 bucks but u will be able to play 90% import games and burned games.


Where can I get it?  I just searched through the sites I usually use to buy stuff but I didn't find it on any of them.  xD;;;

EDIT:  xD  Ok, thanks.


----------



## willtheshadow (Dec 19, 2006)

IndigoSkies said:


> Where can I get it?  I just searched through the sites I usually use to buy stuff but I didn't find it on any of them.  xD;;;



lol i just put the link in my last post but here it is again


----------



## ☆Indigo☆ (Dec 19, 2006)

Yeah, I know, I posted right at the same time you edited.  xDD  Thanks for the link.


----------



## willtheshadow (Dec 19, 2006)

no prob, do u have an action replay. cause if u do there seems to be a newer $40 version available. also the link i gave u is for the reg ps2 ver 1-11. if u have a slim ps2 u will need a different 1. ima pm u just incase u dont c this lol. dont want u blowin 30 cause i fuged up lol.


----------



## Konoha (Dec 19, 2006)

woah modding PS2 thats new


----------



## ☆Indigo☆ (Dec 19, 2006)

willtheshadow said:


> no prob, do u have an action replay. cause if u do there seems to be a newer $40 version available. also the link i gave u is for the reg ps2 ver 1-11. if u have a slim ps2 u will need a different 1. ima pm u just incase u dont c this lol. dont want u blowin 30 cause i fuged up lol.


I have the normal PS2.  =D
And no, I don't have an Action Replay...


----------



## willtheshadow (Dec 19, 2006)

then get that and your set. i felt kinda stupid when i was payin $100 just to play nh3 but then i figured out that i could play any burned game import or american and now all i have to do is order up naruto shippuden accel and im golden.



Konoha said:


> woah modding PS2 thats new



i have to ask, are u being serious or sarcastic lol. I just cant place it.


----------



## Konoha (Dec 19, 2006)

im serious i never heard of modding a PS2 i only knew for PSP !!


----------



## geG (Dec 19, 2006)

About that March date, most retail stores and sites greatly estimate when it gets released. I know this from experience. That March date is most likely just that one store's estimate, not the official release date.


----------



## Konoha (Dec 19, 2006)

well i dont know but all i know i made an pre-order and they gave me that date


----------



## Kaki (Dec 19, 2006)

Ya, and picking a combo of three or so would be the best..... 
I also want optional ougis for the transformed forms...


----------



## Moondoggie (Dec 19, 2006)

Would ya'll want the in-game jutsu clashes to return the same{Button Mash}, or do you think something should be changed about it?

Personally my only problem with the mandatory button mashing in NH2 ougis, was that if I put the game on the hardest difficulty I never was able to win and get past the first scene against the CPU. heh


----------



## Kaki (Dec 19, 2006)

I way why not have the same options for jutsu clash. mash, twirl or combo


----------



## Nakiro (Dec 19, 2006)

The only one I played so far is the NH1 or should I say Ultimate Ninja.


----------



## Kaki (Dec 19, 2006)

That sounds accurate then...unless you ordered anything else with it. 
Just use a slide card to play it.


----------



## gokuden553 (Dec 19, 2006)

Konoha said:


> i will post the link   and it used to be Q1, 2009 it was the site mistake now it's Q1, 2007
> 
> and heres my order
> Estimated shipping date: On or before *Mar 05, 2007*



Thanx for the link Konoha, I'll be sure to order it now


----------



## Moondoggie (Dec 19, 2006)

Kakihara said:


> I way why not have the same options for jutsu clash. mash, twirl or combo


 
That would be really nice.
I am really curious has to what they will do with the rest of the once rookie 9, Kiba, Hinata, Shino, Ino, and so on. They haven't show much yet, but they have to be in the game. Shikamaru should be okay though.


----------



## Kaki (Dec 19, 2006)

Again, they are EXCELLENT at inventing jutsu and movesets.... they will just up them a bit with some new moves and a new jutsu or two and ougis, they will have new outfits and jutus from the manga of course.


----------



## Moondoggie (Dec 19, 2006)

Kakihara said:


> Again, they are EXCELLENT at inventing jutsu and movesets.... they will just up them a bit with some new moves and a new jutsu or two and ougis, they will have new outfits and jutus from the manga of course.


 
Never said they weren't, just thay I am curious to what they will do with them. heh
They've done great in the past with limited knowledge on a characters moves. I'm sure they will continue this into Accel.


----------



## Kaki (Dec 19, 2006)

Its not much more to import it, and if this game is not worth it then what is?


----------



## Kaki (Dec 19, 2006)

oh ok, well they could give shikamaru some moves with his big doggy. 

I want a playable akamaru and tonton.....hehe.


----------



## Konoha (Dec 19, 2006)

your welcome gokuden 

i gotta feeling they will include KG characters


----------



## Kaki (Dec 19, 2006)

oh I hope so they already have yondaime and ANBU kakashi.


----------



## Sharingan2000 (Dec 19, 2006)

I wonder what are they going to do with Orochimaru with his new moves and all...he would be better w/o his sword or better...he shouldn't start the fight with it....after doing an ougi like


*Spoiler*: __ 



the last attack he did against KN4 that send him miles away




he would use his sword
quick thing about his sword..I don't know if you guys notice but in Ultimate ninja Oro use his Manga Kusanagi....in NH3 he use his Anime Kusanagi...

also


*Spoiler*: __ 



it would be great to see his "I'm gonna spit 1000 snakes at you no Jutsu"





About Tenten, she should be able to use more weapons in her fighting style (not ougi)...

like now she's fighting bare handed...after using an ougi,tech,whatever...
(it would be like a transformation) she would get a weapon to fight with...gaining a new fighting style with each weapons and new tech...

Sword, Axe, Staff, Nunchucks, 3-Section Staff, Chains, Whip etc
Tenten with a Sword FTW  

also

Kotetsu and Izumo would be welcome too
Might as well put Hayate,Raidou, Genma,Ebisu, Aoba and everyone else that wasn't in the previous game 

ahhhh so many thing they could do with this game...


----------



## Kaki (Dec 19, 2006)

It could be nice to see him without his sword..I had almost forgoten sealed oro from nh2 ......yeah. That was some sweet shit, they need to bring that moveset back.


----------



## Moondoggie (Dec 19, 2006)

Speaking of weapons, I wonder what type of new weapons they will add for all the players to use. Maybe adding the rain village's Umbrella and maybe some more weapons that have to do with the use of wires.


----------



## Kaki (Dec 19, 2006)

Wires would be a nice addition....to like pin them to the nearest wall....yess


----------



## Moondoggie (Dec 19, 2006)

Indeed, I would love to do something similar to what Sasuke did to Naruto in the anime.(Sticking Naruto to a rock with wires, and unleashing a fire jutsu).


----------



## Kaki (Dec 19, 2006)

Exactaly, I can't belive they left it out....

I think it would be cool if they brought back assists but I guess not....


----------



## Konoha (Dec 19, 2006)

i mean't they will include obito


----------



## Kaki (Dec 19, 2006)

I know, and I hope so.


----------



## Nakiro (Dec 20, 2006)

So what's the difference between... since I didn't get the chance to play the other ones, just first one. 

NH1 vs NH2
NH1 vs NH3
NH2 vs NH3


Well... what we DO know is...that they will have charged attacks like rasengan and stuff.

and what Sakura's doing is probably a start for Ougi or some special attack like down down circle.


----------



## Wu Fei (Dec 20, 2006)

Accel seems to have a new clash system besides the clashing jutsus. It looks more like the kunai clashing of the series; the DBZ equivalent, so to speak, where you just see lines crossing each other and whatnot. A pic of it was on the first jump scans as well as on the cyberconnect site. Then again it could be something completely different.

And what do you guys think about them removing the scratchy lines which gave the series its manga-esqe feel. I'm a lil on the fence since it seemed to give it style and personality and seperated it from other cel shaded games. But it looks great. I thought some pics were from the show but it was actually from the game.


----------



## ShinoCakes (Dec 20, 2006)

*Naruto: Clash of Ninja... Hurricane Chronicles*



unfortunately I didn't find anything else but this picture, which is most definately a Hurricane Chronicles Clash of Ninja.


----------



## Krory (Dec 20, 2006)

This is fairly old news... Naruto Shippuuden: Narutimate Accel...

The official site opened a little less than a month ago and was actually announced shortly before that.

But hey... finally, can play as Deidara.


----------



## Kaki (Dec 20, 2006)

I know, now some of it is on par with the anime but in manga style! Total ownage! I know what you mean about the game evolving, but its a fair trade becose over all the gameplay (the game's highpoint) is better than ever and it looks great. 
The lines are part of its origin, and while it has changed its just altered from that first game that was created with all of those original ideas. So, it was like a launch platform. I rocket does not need to take it with it.


----------



## TenshiOni (Dec 20, 2006)

That's not Clash of the Ninja.

It's from the Narultimate Hero series - Narultimate Accel. 

Merging this with the existing thread.


----------



## Moondoggie (Dec 20, 2006)

Wu Fei said:


> Accel seems to have a new clash system besides the clashing jutsus. It looks more like the kunai clashing of the series; the DBZ equivalent, so to speak, where you just see lines crossing each other and whatnot. A pic of it was on the first jump scans as well as on the cyberconnect site. Then again it could be something completely different.
> 
> And what do you guys think about them removing the scratchy lines which gave the series its manga-esqe feel. I'm a lil on the fence since it seemed to give it style and personality and seperated it from other cel shaded games. But it looks great. I thought some pics were from the show but it was actually from the game.


 
Personally I don't mind too much about the lines being toned down, it actually in my mind helps bring the manga and game closer with both evolving over time being has with time Kishimoto began to use less lines for shading. So I see it more has a manga-esque add on. Ah, but that's just how I see it.


----------



## Kaki (Dec 20, 2006)

oh, good point Kishi used them less so so did CS2....


----------



## Konoha (Dec 21, 2006)

man if they include KG characters the would rocks ever :amazed


----------



## Nakiro (Dec 22, 2006)

So when can we expect more information?


----------



## テマリ (Dec 22, 2006)

NYAHAHA!
My PS2 can play both jap and ameriacn games!!!

And...
[SPOILER="BRAGGING ALERT! Do not click if you get pissed off easily]
I was able to finish and complete (meaning finish all mission ranks and get all the items) Narutimetto 3
I WAS ABLE TO SURVIVE AND UNDERSTAND JAPANEEEESE!!!
Only in 88 hourss!!! (gametime)

...Now is my time to get a headache in ACCEL!!!

I'M SOOO EXCITED!!!!

WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE  

>>>What!? I'm not a japanese speaker but I got used to japanese games so...
It's already an achievement to finish the game!  

[/SPOILER]

Let's wait for it next year!!!


----------



## Kaki (Dec 22, 2006)

I just use a slide card....and I don't know how long it took me todo everything but my playtime is up to almost 200 hours.....mostly vs. 
I think NH2 had more playtime.


----------



## Knight of Fate (Dec 22, 2006)

テマリ said:
			
		

> I was able to finish and complete (meaning finish all mission ranks and get all the items) Narutimetto 3
> I WAS ABLE TO SURVIVE AND UNDERSTAND JAPANEEEESE!!!
> Only in 88 hourss!!! (gametime)
> 
> ...



*feels excited for accel*
For NH3, I beat the game RPG + story + unlocked all characters and ougi in about 40 hours, so no biggie. XD

Anyone played the first Narutimate hero (known as naruto: ultimate ninja in the US version >_>)? They had different stories for characters you chose, but the graphics aren't that good (duh, its the first game), still worth playing, though.


----------



## ☆Indigo☆ (Dec 22, 2006)

I've never played NH3 like you guys.  >>;;;;  The only Japanese video game I have is GNT4...
I own the English version of Narutimate Hero, though.  I'm completely stuck on a mission (can't remember which one...) so I haven't unlocked CS1 Sasuke or Kyuubi Naruto yet.  I've unlocked everyone else...


----------



## willtheshadow (Dec 22, 2006)

IndigoSkies said:


> I've never played NH3 like you guys.  >>;;;;  The only Japanese video game I have is GNT4...
> I own the English version of Narutimate Hero, though.  I'm completely stuck on a mission (can't remember which one...) so I haven't unlocked CS1 Sasuke or Kyuubi Naruto yet.  I've unlocked everyone else...



yo, if your gonna get that slide card, i would deffinatly pick up nh3 along with shippuden. great game.


----------



## ☆Indigo☆ (Dec 22, 2006)

Yeah, I was thinking about it.  I might pick up NH3 after Christmas, then get Narutimate Accel once the price drops (prices of video games drop after a bit, right?  >>;;;; ) since $65 is just too much for me right now...
It all depends, really.  I currently have ~$130, but I was planning on buying some anime music (the singles for the latest Naruto and Bleach opening and ending themes, plus the new Bleach soundtrack) so that doesn't really leave that much...definitely not enough for Accel + the slide card.


----------



## willtheshadow (Dec 22, 2006)

narutimate hero 3 is now out of print because they are releaseing nh3 playstation 2 the best. i think thats like platinum addition over here in the us. it was $65 when it first released but the best seller version that releases on Jan 25, 2007 is only about $35. you can get it here


----------



## Kaki (Dec 23, 2006)

Get the games before the music! Much more replay value...

Ya, its like the US greatest hits....


----------



## テマリ (Dec 23, 2006)

@Ral Grado
Heh, I enjoyed the versus/arcade mode so that's the reason why it reached that time

I hate the 9,999,999 money mission

>_<

UORYAAAAAAA!!!!

But it's harder to earn money in NH2
You just got to climb up trees w/ sakura @_@

N Ultimate Ninja was kinda boring... but i enjoyed the dub XD
"It's futile!!!" -Neji

Let's cheer! XD

ACCEL!!!


----------



## ☆Indigo☆ (Dec 23, 2006)

Kakihara said:


> Get the games before the music! Much more replay value...
> 
> Ya, its like the US greatest hits....


Lol, that's true.  xD  Maybe I'll hold off on a few of the CDs if they don't have limited edition versions.  (if they do, I'm definitely picking those up as early as possible.  xD)


----------



## lapiz (Dec 23, 2006)

We might get an update on monday, but its more likely that we'll get one after 2007 is set on our computer clocks.. 

P.S. : I refuse to see this thread not in the first page


----------



## Kaki (Dec 23, 2006)

Well, I'd say we should see something thursday....


----------



## willtheshadow (Dec 23, 2006)

テマリ said:


> @Ral Grado
> Heh, I enjoyed the versus/arcade mode so that's the reason why it reached that time
> 
> I hate the 9,999,999 money mission
> ...



i liked that 9,999,999 mission lol. at first it was hard cause i was doin minigames and playin vs wit freinds. but then i started owning itachi lol. i got hella good woopin his ass. my record was 7 seconds lol


----------



## Konoha (Dec 23, 2006)

any new updates for Accel :S it's been like 1 week since last update


----------



## Kaki (Dec 24, 2006)

I think tursday is the day now on...


----------



## TheMagician (Dec 24, 2006)

if the site is goingto be updated every week it will probably be on monday because the last day it was updated was on monday dec 18th so itll proly be on christmas when it is updated


----------



## Kaki (Dec 24, 2006)

Oh, I thought maybe later in the week with the manga. Monday is fine too. I don't think they would hold up for x mas either.


----------



## Konoha (Dec 24, 2006)

Merry christmas everybody


----------



## TheMagician (Dec 24, 2006)

well that is just a guess it could be later in the week we can never be sure about any thing these days


----------



## itachi0982 (Dec 24, 2006)

the game looks awesome


----------



## TheMagician (Dec 24, 2006)

yes it does and i cant wait for it


----------



## MS81 (Dec 24, 2006)

yeah I hope that the ougi are like NH3 ougi's although they didn't scene after scene but atleast you got the choice to make the buttons diff instead of rapidly pushing the button.


----------



## mugenmarv (Dec 25, 2006)

Dudes the main site is updated!! we got Deidei!!! so it seems 1 char update per-week?


----------



## Moondoggie (Dec 25, 2006)

Site updated with Deidara:


----------



## Kojiro Ganryu Sasaki (Dec 25, 2006)

marvin16 said:


> Dudes the main site is updated!! we got Deidei!!! so it seems 1 char update per-week?



Probably. I bet the next one will be either Kankurou, Gaara or Temari. IF Sasori is revealed, he'll be the last one.


----------



## SeruraRenge (Dec 25, 2006)

Moondoggie said:


> Site updated with Deidara:



there's also 2 RPG mode pics.


----------



## ☆Indigo☆ (Dec 25, 2006)

Ok, I have a quick question.  (Maybe not exactly related to Narutimate Accel, but...)
I just got a PSP for Christmas, and my mom says she'll buy a game for me.  So now here's my question...can you play Japanese games on an American PSP?  xD


----------



## TheMagician (Dec 25, 2006)

yea you can play them psp is region free


----------



## Kaki (Dec 25, 2006)

Sweet cristmas update!

Damn my internet is sooo slow.


----------



## MS81 (Dec 25, 2006)

damn I can't w8 to see team Gai new ougi's.

damn we seeing the PS2 power now because this looks waaayyy better than the other NH series.


----------



## Portgas D. Ace (Dec 25, 2006)

IndigoSkies said:


> Ok, I have a quick question.  (Maybe not exactly related to Narutimate Accel, but...)
> I just got a PSP for Christmas, and my mom says she'll buy a game for me.  So now here's my question...can you play Japanese games on an American PSP?  xD



YUp you can


----------



## MS81 (Dec 25, 2006)

marvin16 said:


> Dudes the main site is updated!! we got Deidei!!! so it seems 1 char update per-week?



nah we'll get like 1-2 more characters before the week end.


----------



## Even (Dec 25, 2006)

Deidara looks awesome  Can't wait for more updates


----------



## Ulio (Dec 25, 2006)

Looks great but only 4 chars yet gfx look amazing is it ps2 or ps3?


----------



## Blooming Cosmo (Dec 25, 2006)

So cool. *___* I can't wait to see all the other revealed characters.  This game is going to be awesome.


----------



## Konoha (Dec 25, 2006)

*ZOMG ZOMG ZOMG NEW UPDATE IT'S NARUTO NARUTIMATE ACCEL IN PREVIEW* *RPG
*


----------



## Konoha (Dec 25, 2006)

*Zomg Zomg More update it's Deidara
*


----------



## TheMagician (Dec 25, 2006)

sweet dude mad nice didnt even see um


----------



## EPSimpson (Dec 25, 2006)

Hopefully they're make up a set of moves for Tobi.  He's a good boy he earned it.


----------



## Tone (Dec 26, 2006)

C3 explosions go BOOM. GG folks.

love the amount of random birds and spiders in that last ougi pic.


----------



## Crush! (Dec 26, 2006)

Dunno if you guys know this already or not, but the date for this game was given in the latest copy of Shounen Jump (along with pictures of Shikamaru & temari, confirming them as playable characters).

It's out on April 5th (4/5/2007) in Japan.


----------



## Castitas Lilium (Dec 26, 2006)

OGJHKRFAIDSHBOGVJ KHSFOMV PJHL PJT.

DEIDARA.

*boom*


----------



## Kayuuko (Dec 26, 2006)

Crush! said:


> Dunno if you guys know this already or not, but the date for this game was given in the latest copy of Shounen Jump (along with pictures of Shikamaru & temari, confirming them as playable characters).
> 
> It's out on April 5th (4/5/2007) in Japan.



God *___* Thanks so MUCH for that info! Do you have a scan of that pic somewhere maybe`? XD"


----------



## Konoha (Dec 26, 2006)

Crush! said:


> Dunno if you guys know this already or not, but the date for this game was given in the latest copy of Shounen Jump (along with pictures of Shikamaru & temari, confirming them as playable characters).
> 
> It's out on April 5th (4/5/2007) in Japan.


 dude but play-asia.com said they will start shipping shipuuden on 5 march


----------



## Crush! (Dec 26, 2006)

Konoha said:


> dude but play-asia.com said they will start shipping shipuuden on 5 march



I think I believe Shounen Jump over Play-fucking-Asia, but whatever. Just reporting what I saw in this week's issue. If you don't believe me (You'd have to be a newbie not to), you'll see the truth in a few weeks at the latest. I'm sure someone else will take a picture of the images in the magazine. I'm packing to go to Tokyo tonight and don't really care enough to unpack my camera.

EDIT: Changed my mind. Camera was at the top of my suitcase. Quick image:
*!CLICK HERE!*


----------



## Woofie (Dec 26, 2006)

LOL, Naruto's clones are flying.

Also, those are by far the best part 2 pics of both Temari and Shikamaru so far.


----------



## TheMagician (Dec 26, 2006)

i belive that from looking at those pics i just crapped my pants lol this game is so awesome. did anyone else happen to notice it looks like the fighting mechanics for rpg have been improved


----------



## Konoha (Dec 26, 2006)

Crush! said:


> I think I believe Shounen Jump over Play-fucking-Asia, but whatever. Just reporting what I saw in this week's issue. If you don't believe me (You'd have to be a newbie not to), you'll see the truth in a few weeks at the latest. I'm sure someone else will take a picture of the images in the magazine. I'm packing to go to Tokyo tonight and don't really care enough to unpack my camera.
> 
> EDIT: Changed my mind. Camera was at the top of my suitcase. Quick image:
> *!CLICK HERE!*


 thanks dude but damn til 5 of april thats a long time and by the way im little jealous your going to tokyo


----------



## Kayuuko (Dec 26, 2006)

*__* OMG! Even more Dei-chan!

And Shikamaru and Temari look SO awesome *__* I can't wait to play this game <3


----------



## Cal (Dec 26, 2006)

Oh yeah, this game is shaping up for the best one ever


----------



## Even (Dec 26, 2006)

Temari is HAWT!!!


----------



## ☆Indigo☆ (Dec 26, 2006)

You can play as Shikamaru??  Omg, yes...xD

Yeah, now I'm definitely getting this game.  Have to save up enough money for it first though...


----------



## kewlmyc (Dec 26, 2006)

Haha, the RPG looks like something out of Zelda.


----------



## Saf (Dec 26, 2006)

Cover of a later manga chapter. Weird, how they screwed up Deidei's eye color.


----------



## thesh00ter (Dec 26, 2006)

yeah your right, how could they be off bye 1 color


----------



## Woofie (Dec 26, 2006)

Saf said:


> Cover of a later manga chapter. Weird, how they screwed up Deidei's eye color.


In this volume cover (click the image for a bigger version), Deidara has blue eyes. The inconsistency is on the manga's side.


----------



## Saf (Dec 26, 2006)

I was searching around for that volume cover, to see whether it matched the later cover. Even weirder, how the mangaka screwed up his eye color.

Well, if the anime and that cover says blue, then blue it is.


----------



## dents_jaunes (Dec 26, 2006)

A new pic 



Hehe, I want that game!!!


----------



## Nakiro (Dec 26, 2006)

Shikamaru and Temari !!!! Another reason for ShikaxTemari pairing...


----------



## Kaki (Dec 26, 2006)

Its correct, and not even a big deal. The biggest issue is wating for it. And that pic of his eye is a bit less sharp but it would only last like a sec.


----------



## Kaki (Dec 26, 2006)

Its correct, and not even a big deal. The biggest issue is wating for it. And that pic of his eye is a bit less sharp but it would only last like a sec.


----------



## lo0p (Dec 27, 2006)

Oh hell yes, part two Temari.  Damn the glare on that page!


----------



## Moondoggie (Dec 28, 2006)

dents_jaunes said:


> A new pic
> 
> 
> 
> Hehe, I want that game!!!


 
Ah, great scan. 
Though according to the scan the game will be coming out a bit later {Apr 05, 2007}. Though I think it can be looked at has a good thing, more time for the manga to get further and to polish everything.

But anyway back to the scan, from what I gather the game will be taking a small page from Ninden, with the addition of Ninja Grunts for the characters to take out with their techniques. I believe in one scan Naruto has to take out 100 enemies.

It's also nice to see that there are jutsus that can be used in RPG mode.
The in-game cut-scenes look great.


----------



## Nakiro (Dec 28, 2006)

Moondoggie said:


> Ah, great scan.
> Though according to the scan the game will be coming out a bit later {Apr 05, 2007}. Though I think it can be looked at has a good thing, more time for the manga to get further and to polish everything.
> 
> But anyway back to the scan, from what I gather the game will be taking a small page from Ninden, with the addition of Ninja Grunts for the characters to take out with their techniques. I believe in one scan Naruto has to take out 100 enemies.
> ...



It could be a mini-game. I don't see the point in having 2 fighting systems in 1 game.


----------



## MS81 (Dec 28, 2006)

Nakiro,

GNT EX looks better than NA

I kid,I kid but I want both though.


----------



## Char-Aznable (Dec 28, 2006)

Lucky Lucky Japs.


----------



## Kaki (Dec 28, 2006)

japs could be a disrespectful term. 

Why kid like that ms? Not funny.....

too bad its not untill apr. 5


----------



## Nakiro (Dec 28, 2006)

I prefer the gameplay of NH.


----------



## MS81 (Dec 28, 2006)

yeah I prefer the gameplay but I prefer the graphics of GNT series.

M.Y.O.B. Kakihara it was only a joke

your not funny see what you made me do.


----------



## Nakiro (Dec 28, 2006)

If the characters were as big in NH then I could see it as having better graphics. I think they are great so far.


----------



## Kaki (Dec 29, 2006)

But have you seen the ougi or anything else? NH wins in graphics as well. And it keeps a rapid pace of improving in each installment.


----------



## Nakiro (Dec 29, 2006)

GNT does have more "detailed" graphics. Can't argue that.
NH has better though, not the datail but the overall, including Ougi which are absolutely amazing. 

I wonder if 2v2 fights would work with NH.


----------



## Moondoggie (Dec 29, 2006)

Nakiro said:


> GNT does have more "detailed" graphics. Can't argue that.
> NH has better though, not the datail but the overall, including Ougi which are absolutely amazing.
> 
> I wonder if 2v2 fights would work with NH.


 
I don't think so, unless they completely do away with the blocking system.
Reason being that when you block you are stuck in the block till your opponent is done comboing you...with 2on2 you will be left wide open for your opponents partner to hit you while your stuck blocking the other's combo. 

Especially if your partner ends up beaten already. heh

Tag Team might work though.


----------



## Konoha (Dec 29, 2006)

^^ true but who care were going to see deidara in action !!


----------



## hurka (Dec 29, 2006)

MS81 said:


> Nakiro,
> 
> GNT EX looks better than NA
> 
> I kid,I kid but I want both though.



check GNT EX's official site:
Link removed

Sorry but imo Naruto's face & hair looks awful.


----------



## MS81 (Dec 29, 2006)

deidei eyes are the correct color.


----------



## Trigger_Happy00 (Dec 29, 2006)

I love my swap magic. I love it ever so much.


----------



## Kaki (Dec 29, 2006)

Indeed its quite handy.....I'm getting a new one soon, I've used ver. 2.0 science  NH one. 

btw the game comes out apr. 5th.


----------



## Nakiro (Dec 29, 2006)

hurka said:


> check GNT EX's official site:
> Link removed
> 
> Sorry but imo Naruto's face & hair looks awful.



Comparing that to Naruto from 

 It seems that the graphics all together are going to be better.


So anyone think they will add all the characters from the previous games? Like Haku and Zabuza.
I think we will see most of Akatsuki appear in the game. Itachi, Kisame, Hidan, Kakuzu, Deidara(Confirmed), Sasori. As for the rest, they are still at a maybe. 
Any spectulations on characters? We know NH usually has high numbers when characters are concerned.


----------



## evilnarutofan (Dec 29, 2006)

Crush! said:


> EDIT: Changed my mind. Camera was at the top of my suitcase. Quick image:
> Link removed



mind re-uploading that to a better host or whatnot? its been removed from imageshack due to bandwidth rape...


----------



## Kaki (Dec 29, 2006)

> Can't argue that.


no need, especially with you sig..

They will not cut dead charachters....


----------



## Kaki (Dec 29, 2006)

Please do.


----------



## Nakiro (Dec 29, 2006)

Kakihara said:


> no need, especially with you sig..
> 
> They will not cut dead charachters....



Good thing they won't be cutting any of the characters off. 

 I always thought GNT had more "detailed" graphics. 
Kinda hard to explain. 
They are larger then NH so they have more "blank space". 


Is there any more information about the game. There's bunch of stuff written on the game's site but I don't understand it. So if there's something imortant/interesting please let me know.


----------



## ☆Indigo☆ (Dec 29, 2006)

evilnarutofan said:


> mind re-uploading that to a better host or whatnot? its been removed from imageshack due to bandwidth rape...


I uploaded it to my Photobucket to show a friend (I never link to an image unless it's on my PB, I'm just weird like that.  =P), here's the link:


----------



## MS81 (Dec 29, 2006)

Nakiro said:


> Good thing they won't be cutting any of the characters off.
> 
> I always thought GNT had more "detailed" graphics.
> Kinda hard to explain.
> ...


they do but NH were always more fun than GNT series.


----------



## Kei Kurono (Dec 29, 2006)

Wow that game looks so awsome.


----------



## Konoha (Dec 30, 2006)

i got a weird feeling that Gai/Neji/Tenten/Rock Lee in the Game!!
zetsu/itachi/diedara/sasori/kankuro


----------



## Nakiro (Dec 30, 2006)

Will the site be updated every monday?


----------



## MS81 (Dec 30, 2006)

Nakiro said:


> Will the site be updated every monday?



yeah pretty much.


----------



## EPSimpson (Dec 31, 2006)

You guys think they will make up a set of moves for Tobi?  He's been a good boy I think he's earned it. lol


----------



## geG (Dec 31, 2006)

Meh, I hope not. Completely making up moves for him could mess up his real moves in the future.


----------



## Sasuto (Dec 31, 2006)

bah, more characters means more playability so i don't care...i bet they gonna make him really fast.


----------



## Kaki (Dec 31, 2006)

I would be surprized if they did. 



> Completely making up moves for him could _influence _his real moves in the future.


 It happens..


----------



## Nakiro (Dec 31, 2006)

They got 4 months... 16 chapters to introduce characters, sdhow them fight what not. Not to mention some characters might be in that we don't see fight yet.


----------



## Kaki (Dec 31, 2006)

Look, we KNOW they can invent sweet move sets. ...
It matters not what they have shown by arpril...

Also, there should be an update tomorrow.......gurrrr end of break.


----------



## Sasuto (Jan 1, 2007)

The update is for today?


----------



## geG (Jan 1, 2007)

Nope, the site hasn't been updated yet.


----------



## Kaki (Jan 1, 2007)

wtf .....its just being updated on random days.....urrrg

I belive we are due two more ninjas this week. As for the three a week plan.


----------



## DirzU (Jan 1, 2007)

*please let it be Sasori, please let it be Sasori, please let it be Sasori...*

More likely it will be Shikamaruh neh? Since he's been revealed and everything.


----------



## Sasuto (Jan 1, 2007)

Revealed? ...by who? if you mean the manga, then sasori too has been revealed.


----------



## Kaki (Jan 1, 2007)

Ya, I'd say shika and Temari soon.....


----------



## Nakiro (Jan 1, 2007)

Kakihara said:


> Ya, I'd say shika and Temari soon.....



yeah we already saw scans of Shikamaru and Temari so it seems logical.


----------



## Kaki (Jan 1, 2007)

Exactaly, but you dissapoint me when i see a new post but it does not have an update....


----------



## Nakiro (Jan 1, 2007)

Sasuto here it is. 




Kakihara said:


> Exactaly, but you dissapoint me when i see a new post but it does not have an update....


Ah I'm sorry it won't happen again. 

DOH!


----------



## Sasuto (Jan 1, 2007)

Ahhh, i see now. Guess we are gonna see shikamaru and temari next then.


----------



## Kaki (Jan 1, 2007)

What why them?            /ifheanswersthisheneedstoGTFO


----------



## Sasuto (Jan 1, 2007)

dude, just stfu?


----------



## Kaki (Jan 1, 2007)

Yes, we sit and wait....


----------



## DirzU (Jan 2, 2007)

Like the praying mantis... .


----------



## Hellion (Jan 2, 2007)

DirzU said:


> Like the preying mantis... .



Are those the bugs who females eat the male during sex... We really need an update.


----------



## DirzU (Jan 2, 2007)

Yes, female Praying mantises tend to do that while they're humping. I've seen it a couple of times too. 

But really, if I don't get my shot of NA this week, I'll go catatonic.


----------



## Konoha (Jan 4, 2007)

9 days since the last update !!


----------



## TenshiOni (Jan 4, 2007)

We probably won't get a good update until we get the next issue of Shounen Jump....

....2 weeks from now. >.<


----------



## Konoha (Jan 4, 2007)

they gotta do some respected update like they must reveal 3 or 4 characters


----------



## MS81 (Jan 4, 2007)

maybe 2 more characters before the next jump.


----------



## Kaki (Jan 4, 2007)

> We probably won't get a good update until we get the next issue of Shounen Jump....


 We will, last time they only gave us one rather than three..... 
I need to recalculated with the new relese date. Anyway we could be due for a bandai site load or gameplay update.


----------



## Hellion (Jan 4, 2007)

They really know how to make a person want a product.  No manga, no anime, and now no video game update.


----------



## mugenmarv (Jan 4, 2007)

zomg first real ingame pic!!



is it me, or doesnt naruto look like the one in part 1?

could this pic be fake? coz it's blured and stuff and bad quality hmm..


----------



## Kayuuko (Jan 4, 2007)

marvin16 said:


> zomg first real ingame pic!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Guess that's from one of the older games~


----------



## Kaki (Jan 4, 2007)

wow, New pic!! and old naruto outfit.....hmm

thanks.


----------



## Konoha (Jan 4, 2007)

marvin16 said:


> zomg first real ingame pic!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



dude this is NH3 when kakashi summon his dogs thats real old


----------



## mugenmarv (Jan 4, 2007)

Angel-chan said:


> Guess that's from one of the older games~



Not again, 3rd person to say that XD, NO, it cant be the first game:

Nh1, didnt have these lifebars Nh4 has, and Nh1, didnt have that stage!

Here proof!


----------



## Kaki (Jan 4, 2007)

thanks marvin you even did a pic....ya


----------



## Tazmo? (Jan 4, 2007)

I'm thinking the people in this game will be:

Naruto
Sakura
Kakashi
Shikamaru
Temari
Gaara
Possibly Kankurou
Deidara
Sasori
Itachi
Kisame
Neji
TenTen
Lee
Gai
Possibly Chiyo

We probably would've had Team Yondaime in this game if they would have shown Kakashi Gaiden


----------



## Konoha (Jan 4, 2007)

Kakihara said:


> thanks marvin you even did a pic....ya


XD he actully attached NH3 Kakashi vs with deidara and dude theres no NH4 it's naruto narutimate accel XD


----------



## Suigetsu (Jan 4, 2007)

damm! and I just got NH3 not long ago by ebay and I have not even recived it yet.  I want to turn into a monkey!


----------



## ☆Indigo☆ (Jan 4, 2007)

marvin16 said:


> zomg first real ingame pic!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks like part 1 Naruto to me.  I haven't played the other NH games past the first one (*waiting until February for NH3 to come*  xD) so I don't know for sure, but...it looks to me like it's from one of the other games.


----------



## Konoha (Jan 4, 2007)

guys are you for real  i got NH3 since janurary 2006


----------



## MS81 (Jan 4, 2007)

yeah I don't think that's from NH3 that's from Accel.

and kakashi never used his dogs like that, Anbu Kakashi did.


----------



## Kaki (Jan 4, 2007)

Yup, i got it on xmas last year. Some are a bit late.....but better than never. 

btw the pic IS new.


----------



## ☆Indigo☆ (Jan 4, 2007)

It seriously looks like pre-time skip Naruto to me.  =o

But whatever.  I can't tell exactly because of the low quality of the pic.


----------



## Kaki (Jan 4, 2007)

I agree, I wonder what it means.... some real alternate costumes? that would be worth the wait...


----------



## Nakiro (Jan 4, 2007)

Maybe we will get post and pre timeskip character. Wouldn't that be just revolutionary.


----------



## Splyte (Jan 4, 2007)

in that pic is must be part 1 naruto. part 2 naruto's sleeves are completely black and this pic shows orange sleeves aswell as the white collar pt 1 naruto had.
hopefully these arnt alt costumes because then if kiba makes it in..... his pt 1 alt is screwed ;_;


----------



## Kaki (Jan 4, 2007)

I hope all of the charachters have alternate costumes....that would be a badass precedent. A lot more work too.....we'll see.


----------



## rorykage (Jan 4, 2007)

how do you guys think the character list will look? do you think they'll trim down the numbers and limit this to strictly part 2 characters? or will they still include all the pre-skip characters, and bonus characters (multiple hokages) included in NH3?

basically, i think they should keep the same character roster as NH3, and then include all the timeskip develoment, because lowering the number pf playable characters is like a step backwards for a game like this.


----------



## ☆Indigo☆ (Jan 4, 2007)

rorykage said:


> how do you guys think the character list will look? do you think they'll trim down the numbers and limit this to strictly part 2 characters? or will they still include all the pre-skip characters, and bonus characters (multiple hokages) included in NH3?


Well...the thing is, I'm not sure if all of the characters will be re-introduced in time.  (where do you guys think the anime will be in April?)  So if the anime hasn't gotten to the re-introduction of Team 8 and Ino + Chouji, they probably won't be included so it doesn't spoil it.
As for other characters...I hope they'll still include the other characters like the Hokages and Haku and Zabuza.  ^__^


----------



## MS81 (Jan 4, 2007)

you probably could play with pt.1 version of characters like NH3. how you could play with diff Kakashi,Naruto,and Sasuke.


----------



## Suigetsu (Jan 4, 2007)

I think youll be able to change the character skins to look time skip or pre time skip etc..

or some may be unlockable characters etc..

by the way for wich game system is this going to be? PS3, WII? I really hope it is for wii


----------



## ☆Indigo☆ (Jan 4, 2007)

Akatsuki Leader said:


> I think youll be able to change the character skins to look time skip or pre time skip etc..
> 
> or some may be unlockable characters etc..
> 
> by the way for wich game system is this going to be? PS3, WII? I really hope it is for wii


Narutimate Accel is for the PS2.  However, there is a Wii game coming out this spring also, Gekitou Ninja Taisen EX.


I'd want that game more than Accel, but I don't have a Wii so meh.  =P


----------



## rorykage (Jan 4, 2007)

> Well...the thing is, I'm not sure if all of the characters will be re-introduced in time. (where do you guys think the anime will be in April?) So if the anime hasn't gotten to the re-introduction of Team 8 and Ino + Chouji, they probably won't be included so it doesn't spoil it.
> As for other characters...I hope they'll still include the other characters like the Hokages and Haku and Zabuza. ^__^





> you probably could play with pt.1 version of characters like NH3. how you could play with diff Kakashi,Naruto,and Sasuke.



makes sense.

i'm really hoping that since NH3 had 40+ charaters, that Narutimate Accel will still have those initial 40+, and new timeskip characters on top of that.


----------



## Konoha (Jan 4, 2007)

Akatsuki Leader said:


> I think youll be able to change the character skins to look time skip or pre time skip etc..
> 
> or some may be unlockable characters etc..
> 
> by the way for wich game system is this going to be? PS3, WII? I really hope it is for wii


that would be awesome pre time skip and time skip 
and its for PS2


----------



## Ulio (Jan 4, 2007)

It should have but i dont know what is the  story gonna be based real , or a made by the developpers.


----------



## Kaki (Jan 4, 2007)

It will be both....


----------



## Suigetsu (Jan 4, 2007)

rorykage said:


> makes sense.
> 
> i'm really hoping that since NH3 had 40+ charaters, that Narutimate Accel will still have those initial 40+, and new timeskip characters on top of that.



WAAAATH?:

and I just bought NH3 

dam dam dam! I had no idea that Accel was coming out so I bought it.


----------



## Kaki (Jan 4, 2007)

Its ok, something to pass the time for these months....and you will get a small bonus for your NH3 data when you get accel.


----------



## Suigetsu (Jan 4, 2007)

Kakihara said:


> Its ok, something to pass the time for these months....and you will get a small bonus for your NH3 data when you get accel.



really   so had bought it wont had been useless?

O. o thats Uber then


----------



## Kaki (Jan 4, 2007)

Of course not, and it may have some archival value if accel cuts out something cool.  
You can't go wrong with nh3


----------



## Tazmo? (Jan 5, 2007)

IndigoSkies said:


> Well...the thing is, I'm not sure if all of the characters will be re-introduced in time.  (where do you guys think the anime will be in April?)  So if the anime hasn't gotten to the re-introduction of Team 8 and Ino + Chouji, they probably won't be included so it doesn't spoil it.
> As for other characters...I hope they'll still include the other characters like the Hokages and Haku and Zabuza.  ^__^



 It'll be 9-11 episodes into the anime in April and that'll be about 18-24 chapters or so, so I doubt that Team 8 and 10 will be introduced by then since they come in the Grass Country arc. But that's something to look foward to in Accel 2. I think that character list will be 


*Spoiler*: __ 




Naruto
Sasuke
Sakura
Yamato
Sai
Kakashi
KN1 - 4
Gaara
Temari 
Kankurou
Itachi
Kisame
Deidara
Sasori
Maybe Hidan
Maybe Kakuzu
Shikamaru
Chouji
If Ino wasn't so useless she would have a bigger chance >_>
Asuma
Kotetsu
That guy that Kotetsu is gay for
Maybe Team 8 if they get lucky
Possibly Team Yondaime
Plus Many More


----------



## Crush! (Jan 5, 2007)

rorykage said:


> makes sense.
> 
> i'm really hoping that since NH3 had 40+ charaters, that Narutimate Accel will still have those initial 40+, and new timeskip characters on top of that.



That's ridiculous. What, are they gonna keep adding characters without ever taking any out until we have an 80 character roster or something?


----------



## Kaki (Jan 5, 2007)

They have room todo that. 

I expect somewhere in the 40s for charachters.


----------



## rorykage (Jan 5, 2007)

Crush! said:


> That's ridiculous. What, are they gonna keep adding characters without ever taking any out until we have an 80 character roster or something?



why not?

when it comes to arcade style fighting games, character rosters generally increase with sequels. and this game is a sequel, is it not?

and PS2 has the room for it, the latest DBZ has like 100 characters, give or take.


----------



## Asuma (Jan 5, 2007)

- Updated!

Well, added a new top picture, and something more about the game. Nothing special.. but the top screen looks awesome btw! =)


----------



## mugenmarv (Jan 5, 2007)

Two larger previous images
Tokimeki Memorial OVA
Tokimeki Memorial OVA

More...
Tokimeki Memorial OVA
Tokimeki Memorial OVA
Tokimeki Memorial OVA


----------



## Konoha (Jan 5, 2007)

^^ dude your links are messed up


----------



## ☆Indigo☆ (Jan 5, 2007)

Isalidi Crest said:


> It'll be 9-11 episodes into the anime in April and that'll be about 18-24 chapters or so, so I doubt that Team 8 and 10 will be introduced by then since they come in the Grass Country arc. But that's something to look foward to in Accel 2. I think that character list will be
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...


Unn...if we're only that far, I wouldn't include

*Spoiler*: __ 



Hidan
Kakuzu
Ino
Chouji
Asuma
Kotetsu
Izumo (the guy with Kotetsu)
Yamato
Sai
Team 8



I would say they probably wouldn't include Sasuke, since I don't think he'd be reintroduced in time, but then again, he's one of the main characters, so I doubt they'd cut him out.  >>;;

What about Team Gai?  I'd include them in there.


----------



## angel2devil (Jan 5, 2007)




----------



## Konoha (Jan 5, 2007)

+rep angel2devil  they got bigger picture than the original site


----------



## Kaki (Jan 5, 2007)

Is he fighting some guy from yuyu hakusho?


----------



## MS81 (Jan 5, 2007)

you think we'll see a character update tommorow?


----------



## Hellion (Jan 5, 2007)

It looks like it will have a real time rpg as well as a straight up fighter.


----------



## angel2devil (Jan 5, 2007)

marvin16 said:


> zomg first real ingame pic!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mmm the kanji at the side of Kakashi's bar seems to be "inu", that means dog in japanese, so we'll have another new state change, like that of the pic of Deidara on the bird

Impossible to be fake IMO


----------



## mugenmarv (Jan 5, 2007)

According to Siliconera, the Rasengan picture with the thugs running towards Naruto is a minigame. The story of the RPG mode will be original, we will follow Naruto's training during the three years time skip.

Source:
Siliconera


----------



## Konoha (Jan 5, 2007)

thats nice then ^^  we will know how naruto trained in the time skip


----------



## Kaki (Jan 5, 2007)

exactaly! I love new minigames.....


----------



## Hellion (Jan 5, 2007)

This game sounds better and better by the second.


----------



## Parn1024 (Jan 5, 2007)

Some detailed images:


----------



## Kaki (Jan 5, 2007)

Thanks man...great stuff.


----------



## MS81 (Jan 5, 2007)

cool pics.


----------



## Moondoggie (Jan 5, 2007)

Parn1024 said:


> Some detailed images:


 
Very nice.
I am looking forward to using that Chakra gauge(supposedly) in RPG mode.


btw: Site was updated, nothing too special though visually.
Konoha never looked better.


----------



## Kaki (Jan 5, 2007)

I know damn....looks like the rpg mode is upped again. I know I don't think if it much becose 90% of the time I'm doing vs mode....


----------



## Even (Jan 5, 2007)

that pic of Konoha looks awesome


----------



## Sasuto (Jan 5, 2007)

Man, that suck...no update on the Vs mode. Am i the only one who doesn't care at all about the rpg mode? ...It's in JAPANESE, i can't read it and i can't understand it...The only thing i'm waiting for gamefaqs to do is to tell us how to unlock all the characters...


----------



## Kaki (Jan 5, 2007)

Nice avy, but this is not the what up thread, its for narutimate hero.


----------



## Moondoggie (Jan 5, 2007)

Kakihara said:


> I know damn....looks like the rpg mode is upped again. I know I don't think if it much becose 90% of the time I'm doing vs mode....


 
Yeah, the RPG mode even in NH3 really didn't have much replay value besides missions. But this time it looks to be a lot of fun.

I'm not much of a online player, but it would be great if somewhere in the future the series will have online play.

So I can teach you a thing or two.   j/k


----------



## Kaki (Jan 5, 2007)

I hope we can see some real online fighting games period....that would be something. haha. 

well, rpg does not need replay value, it was long enough....


----------



## Moondoggie (Jan 5, 2007)

Kakihara said:


> I hope we can see some real online fighting games period....that would be something. haha.
> 
> well, rpg does not need replay value, it was long enough....


 
Yeah that dating/hanging out portion of the game took me a good couple of days. Too bad I lost my save. Gotta start all over, but it will at least me worth it if NH4 offers a gift for playing the first 3 or just the predecessor NH3.

Some of the talk now is if Haku and Zabuza will make the cut, I have mixed feeling on that though.


----------



## Kaki (Jan 6, 2007)

They will not be cut....

and I think the gift will just be for nh3 data.


----------



## Nakiro (Jan 6, 2007)

Perhaps the NH3 data will unlock the pre time skip characters.


----------



## Konoha (Jan 6, 2007)




----------



## Even (Jan 6, 2007)

I dunno why, but that logo with the pic of Naruto kinda reminds me of MGS: PO for the PSP...


----------



## Moondoggie (Jan 6, 2007)

I've been thinking about what new double team ougi combos will be added.
I have a feeling Kakashi and Naruto might have one together, but that's just a guess though.

@Nakiro: Just a little suggestion, you may not want to be using all three gifs I made at once in your signature. Since they top at 3MBs all together. Just a suggestion.


----------



## Kaki (Jan 6, 2007)

I think the sig is quite nice, good job.


----------



## Moondoggie (Jan 6, 2007)

^ Thank you, looking forward to making some from Accel.


----------



## Nakiro (Jan 6, 2007)

You mean not to use them because they load too slow for some people? 
Yeah, Accel ones will look even better.


----------



## Moondoggie (Jan 6, 2007)

Nakiro said:


> You mean not to use them because they load too slow for some people?
> Yeah, Accel ones will look even better.


 
Yeah, you hit the nail pretty much.
I don't personally mind, it's just that according to the signature rules 3MBs is too large to accommodate to those users with slower connections.

Just thought I'd let you know, so a mod won't edit your signature without your discretion.

Anyways, yeah Accel will be great. I want to try my hands at that Odama Rasengan Ougi. The cutscenes look gif-worthy also.


----------



## Kaki (Jan 6, 2007)

Certainly, oh I can't wait for Gai's peacok a gif of that could be nice...

Well, slow internet connections are over.


----------



## Sena Kobayakawa (Jan 6, 2007)

Hey Nakiro, your sig...is it a video of Accel cause it looks kinda like it.


----------



## Chiru (Jan 6, 2007)

Kakashi's Dog Mode looks fun. Command those little pups around while you stand there. I'll be kicking all my friends around with the Kakashi Dogs. They'll all be like "Dog-Mod!" lawls... Godmodding the dog-mod. Kakashi versus Kiba!  


*Spoiler*: _Manga Stuffz_ 



 I want to see Akamaru in action. He's friggin' huge now. Maybe it'll be a "State" for Kiba. Like, he'll ride on Akamaru after performing an Ougi. Similar to how Deidara and Sai's "birds" will probably work.


----------



## Nakiro (Jan 6, 2007)

It's from Narutimate Hero 3. 

I bet Shikamaru's gonna have some Shadow Blades Ougi that's a must!!!


----------



## Sena Kobayakawa (Jan 6, 2007)

Oh it sure looked like Accel to me.


----------



## Nakiro (Jan 6, 2007)

I'm just afraid that they might overdue these state changes.


----------



## Konoha (Jan 7, 2007)

*Spoiler*: __ 



kiba/akamaru shino and hinata whats happend to them they only appeared in part no action


----------



## MS81 (Jan 7, 2007)

I wonder if they will put Team Kurenai in it?

maybe pt.2 for PS3(hopefully).


----------



## Kaki (Jan 7, 2007)

yea, nh3 was fucking sharp, so they should not have to redo all of the ougis like they have done in the past, hopefuly this means more ougi.


----------



## nejicough23 (Jan 7, 2007)

yeah ive heard of that game too


----------



## Suigetsu (Jan 7, 2007)

hey do you know where can I find a guide on how to get all the characters in NH3?

I tryied to find  a thread of NH3 but I couldnt find one so this is the closest thing I could find. 

by the way is it possible to change the language on english? I mean just wat is written so I may not delet the game accidentaly.


----------



## Moondoggie (Jan 7, 2007)

^ 


			
				d3CaL08 said:
			
		

> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 


And sorry, but no you can't change the language of the game at all.


----------



## Kaki (Jan 7, 2007)

Nope. 

Aww, his sig used too much bandwidth.


----------



## Moondoggie (Jan 7, 2007)

ImageShack  
I will upload them to a larger bandwidth site when I see him again.

I often forget Sai, but now that I think about it he will probably be a very balanced close and far ranged fighter. Should be fun.


----------



## Sasuto (Jan 8, 2007)

I agree, sai will be fun to play i'm sur of it. I hope we can make those tigers/cats  he did when he met naruto, chouji and shikamaru.


----------



## Kaki (Jan 8, 2007)

Yeah, and I prefer jutsus that happen more in game, rather than hit dependent. 
Like Kisame's shark as opposed to ino's 16 hit combo..


----------



## Nakiro (Jan 8, 2007)

I'm still waiting patiently for NH2  so I don't know whacha talking about.


----------



## Kaki (Jan 8, 2007)

You have NH3 in your sig, but have not played NH2? Man I hope you have some games on the way along with a slide card...


----------



## Nakiro (Jan 8, 2007)

I don't play imports, so the only ones I played are NH1. Just because I haven't played doesn't mean I don't know anything about them. 

The game that I'm waiting for atm would be Rogue Galaxy. Comes out at the end of the month. 

The main reason I don't import is because I absolutely hate playing game I don't understand.


----------



## Kaki (Jan 8, 2007)

The controlls are basicaly the same as NH1, you just have to learn new stratagies and moves. Its a fighting game. 

Lol, not everything is spoon feed, naruiko chan


----------



## Nakiro (Jan 8, 2007)

NH2 is comming in April or something. I don't mind the wait as long as I get the game that I can understand. 

Shouldn't we get some character images on the official Accel.... I mean I would sure like to see Shikamaru sometime soon. From the looks of it, it seems as if he's wearing black and now blue suit. Can't really make a clear decision though.


----------



## willtheshadow (Jan 9, 2007)

new character updates, tema and shika. not sure how to post up images and im to lazy to find out lol

edit:changed my mind lol





Like Sand on Blue's Pizza >.<


----------



## rorykage (Jan 9, 2007)

^^awesome! shikamaru is gonna be badass.


----------



## willtheshadow (Jan 9, 2007)

looks like tema can summon her little weasel in game. maybe itll protect her from close range attacks. ougi looks nasty too.


----------



## Chiru (Jan 9, 2007)

Manga readers, look at the bottom picture in Shikamaru's display. The forest, does it look as familiar to anyone else as it does to me? The fact that he's hiding as well...


*Spoiler*: _Manga Spoilers_ 



 Looks to me like the forest where they fight Hidan and Kakuzu.




Hope after all?


----------



## Even (Jan 9, 2007)

new front page update 

Looks awesome

And Temari looks HAWT!!!


----------



## Konoha (Jan 9, 2007)

awesome


----------



## Banshi (Jan 9, 2007)

New character updates look awesome!!! And anybody know who shikamaru is fighting in the second pic from the top. it looks like it could be a mini game, but then i also see half of temari's name in the upper right hand corner.


----------



## Hellion (Jan 9, 2007)

Dammit I got beat to tell the good news 

Anyway Temari and Shika are the new Characters


----------



## Nakiro (Jan 9, 2007)

It's Shikamaru vs Temari, he just shot her in the back with Kunais. 

Looks like ther's a new trap for Shikamaru.


----------



## Nakiro (Jan 9, 2007)

Chiru said:


> Manga readers, look at the bottom picture in Shikamaru's display. The forest, does it look as familiar to anyone else as it does to me? The fact that he's hiding as well...
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: _Manga Spoilers_
> ...




I don't think he's hiding since he's holding his hands in pockets. It's probably the little bit after the actual ougi.


----------



## Kojiro Ganryu Sasaki (Jan 9, 2007)

Even said:


> new front page update
> 
> Looks awesome
> 
> And Temari looks HAWT!!!



Do you see WHERE that is?! :3


*Spoiler*: __ 



It's the area over which they chase Deidara




Look at the crack in the ground. There are enormous roots crossing all over it, i don't remember any of those from any other place in the manga.


----------



## Even (Jan 9, 2007)

ZOMG!!! I didn't notice... AWESOME!!!! I sure hope we'll see more Part 2 stages soon 

I'd just like to add that I think this pic is very nice graphically... The forest looks really good, and the valley alike.


----------



## Konoha (Jan 9, 2007)

YO  OMG i know this stage its from KG  guys check KG chapters :amazed theres gonna be a KG woohoo


----------



## Nakiro (Jan 9, 2007)

We also see another map in the Shikamaru vs Temari fight.


----------



## Even (Jan 9, 2007)

yeah, it DOES look like it's from KG...


----------



## ☆Indigo☆ (Jan 9, 2007)

willtheshadow said:


> new character updates, tema and shika. not sure how to post up images and im to lazy to find out lol
> 
> edit:changed my mind lol
> 
> ...



HELL YEAH!  =DDDD  Shikamaru and Temari for the fucking _win_!
(I'm not even joking, I was about to yell "HELL YEAH!" out loud...then I remembered I was in study hall and it _really_ wouldn't have been a good idea.  xDDDD;;;; )
Hmm...which should I use as my avatar?  *thinks*  The Shikamaru pic is awesome, but his face has his name cutting into it...the Temari pic's awesome too...*can't decide*  xD


Dammit, now I'm torn.  I could go to Tokyo Kid with my $103 and buy some OSTs and manga and other random merchandise (keychains, figures, etc.) and wait to save up another ~$60 for Accel, or I could just save my money until April and get it right when it comes out.
T____T
Hard decision...I was planning on going to Tokyo Kid next weekend with my stepsister, but now these Shikamaru and Temari pics got me all excited for Accel again.  =P

(edit: "Sikamaru"?  O__o;;;  I've never seen シ romanized as 'si' before...)


----------



## Nakiro (Jan 9, 2007)

I think somebody's already using Temari as signature. 

They are both good pictures though.


----------



## Even (Jan 9, 2007)

@IndigoSkies: they did the same at the Shippuuden website...


----------



## ☆Indigo☆ (Jan 9, 2007)

Even said:


> @IndigoSkies: they did the same at the Shippuuden website...


What, the whole 'si' romanization?
I guess I didn't notice it before, then.  *shrug*  I dunno...


----------



## Even (Jan 9, 2007)

yeah, at the url it sais: naruto/sippuuden


----------



## Ritzbitz8 (Jan 9, 2007)

Nakiro said:


> I think somebody's already using Temari as signature.
> 
> They are both good pictures though.



Might be me. XD I've been repped 3 times already for it and asked where I found it. 

The pics do rock tho.


----------



## Konoha (Jan 9, 2007)

the official site got an error they dont show temari/shikamaru avatar or icon


----------



## Konoha (Jan 9, 2007)




----------



## Blooming Cosmo (Jan 9, 2007)

Wah. Shikamaru and Temari. They look so freakin' awesome.


----------



## Ritzbitz8 (Jan 9, 2007)

the graphics look amazingly good for a PS2 game.  I want to see more characters confirmed.


----------



## adil (Jan 9, 2007)

i'm certain team 8 will be in. They'll ge their ougi's from teh filelrs, thats what NH3 did, hinata's in-gama jutsu  is shugo hakke ...  and that was created in the fillers. Besides the fillers have given a lot of development to team 8 and kurenai, Ignore the Laughing shino one oh and they should include anko


----------



## Nakiro (Jan 9, 2007)

I guess you're gonna have to wait until Monday again for next update. 

The grapics are incredibly amazing without a doubt. 

Your signature is a little bit too big I think. 

Also can someone translate all that new content?

EDIT: As for characters... they won't be cutting any from the last game so as far as that goes. There will be 40+ characters.
In certain screenshots we've even seen Naruto pre time skip. So there's a chance that both forms are included for each character.


----------



## Even (Jan 9, 2007)

yup graphics are really awesome


----------



## Moondoggie (Jan 9, 2007)

I love when they place the characters right in front of the action shots, Temari's fan is almost covering an entire pic. heh


----------



## rorykage (Jan 9, 2007)

> Originally Posted by *rorykage  *
> how do you guys think the character list will look? do you think they'll trim down the numbers and limit this to strictly part 2 characters? or will they still include all the pre-skip characters, and bonus characters (multiple hokages) included in NH3?





> Originally Posted by *Nakiro*
> 
> EDIT: As for characters... they won't be cutting any from the last game so as far as that goes. There will be 40+ characters.
> In certain screenshots we've even seen Naruto pre time skip. So there's a chance that both forms are included for each character.



i am so pleased!


----------



## Kaki (Jan 9, 2007)

Wow, tuseday update. 
I like the new setting.....
I do NOT like how the scroll bar is stopped......loooks like setup for 18 chara. wtf
does temari have more than 4 dots on her fan? He ougi looks insane. 

It seems shika has a jump trap....


----------



## MS81 (Jan 9, 2007)

Temari and Shika look awesome.

I can't w8 for Team Gai and MS Kakashi

I'm going to have Itachi vs. MS Kakashi battles like crazy.


----------



## Nakiro (Jan 9, 2007)

Kakihara said:


> Wow, tuseday update.
> I like the new setting.....
> I do NOT like how the scroll bar is stopped......loooks like setup for 18 chara. wtf
> does temari have more than 4 dots on her fan? He ougi looks insane.
> ...



They showed almost all character for all other so I don't think this is to be taken as a final. I think it can fit 3 coloumns there as well.


----------



## Gene (Jan 9, 2007)

Hell yeah. Kakashi finally has a special other than the raikiri (excluding ANBU Kakashi).


----------



## angel2devil (Jan 9, 2007)

New image along with some older:


----------



## Kaki (Jan 9, 2007)

Naruto's hair is not so sharp in that...hmmm maybe it only comes up when the jutus hits/or if it is fully charged..


----------



## Banshi (Jan 9, 2007)

Anybody notice how shikamru's shadow looks a little long. (3rd picture from the top) I know it might just be from where he's standing, but what if you can really control his shadow in real time.............


----------



## Cyclonus (Jan 9, 2007)

i think it would be nice if they managed to add Progressive Scan and Widescreen to this game.


----------



## Kaki (Jan 9, 2007)

Personaly I don't care about stuff like that...
I don't even care about online anymore.


----------



## Nakiro (Jan 9, 2007)

Kakihara said:


> Personaly I don't care about stuff like that...
> I don't even care about online anymore.



You just want them to tell us all the character and April to come sooner then expected. 
I'm with ya buddy.


----------



## Nakiro (Jan 9, 2007)

I doubt it's his Kage Mane. Could be just a patch of land, but you never know.


----------



## Kaki (Jan 9, 2007)

That will pretty much happen....
I hope they are just tricking us witht he format.


----------



## angel2devil (Jan 9, 2007)

Narutimate Online....


----------



## Nakiro (Jan 9, 2007)

Narutimate Online won't happen. If they didn't mention it so far ... they will most likely not metion it at all. 
Although if you find the games you currently have too easy, just make the handicap harder.


----------



## Kaki (Jan 9, 2007)

> I think it can fit 3 coloumns there as well.


 I know...but with the current lenth that is only 18, so I'm sure they will shrink the icons and add more.


----------



## Kenshin11212 (Jan 10, 2007)

I cant wait till this game is released. I just wanna play as the 4 tailed kyuubi. That huge blast attack Naruto did to Orochimaru was sooooo freeeaaaakkiiiiinn aawwwwwweeeeessooooooommmmeeeee.

EDIT: Oh, I forgot to ask. Why does Naruto have his clones helping him do the Rasengan in the screenshots if he doesnt use them in the manga? In the latest chapter, he did it with one hand all on his own when he did that new technique.


----------



## SeruraRenge (Jan 10, 2007)

all this wait time for a character update, and STILL no Sasori.


----------



## Chamcham Trigger (Jan 10, 2007)

He has to be in there.  They're probably just still working on his mechanics or something.


----------



## Konoha (Jan 10, 2007)

be patient guys<< dunno the spelling it's only 2 months and half


----------



## Even (Jan 10, 2007)

Damn I want this game....
I actually think I'll buy a Japanese PS3 for the sake of this (and other Jap only) game... (I'm going to Japan to study Japanese this autumn)


----------



## Nakiro (Jan 10, 2007)

SeruraRenge said:


> all this wait time for a character update, and STILL no Sasori.



Only 6 characters have been shown so far... still plenty to go.


----------



## Konoha (Jan 10, 2007)

its for PS2 :S


----------



## mugenmarv (Jan 10, 2007)

Damn it, dont tell me that when you do rasengan, that crappy animestyle face of naruto will come, it looks to much GNT series that way, i realy hate that, wish they keep the rasengan like in NH3, just chargable, no FACE coming. That makes me sad.


----------



## Even (Jan 10, 2007)

Konoha said:


> its for PS2 :S


I know that It's just that I have an European PS2 (PAL region code, can't play Japanese PS2 games on those...) and the PS3 won't be region code free for PS2 games, but it will be for PS3 games. Therefore I'm gonna buy a Japanese PS3, buy some Japanese PS2 games to play on that one, keep on playing my old PAL games on my old PS2 and play PS3 games from any place on Earth on my Japanese PS3


----------



## Konoha (Jan 10, 2007)

DAMN i want PS3 if that so


----------



## Even (Jan 10, 2007)

hehe, one of the reasons I'm getting a PS3, and FFXIII, FFVXIII and  MGS4 of course


----------



## AbaraiRenji (Jan 10, 2007)

you know Sasori will be in there and probably one of the best characters to use as well. Im hoping by the game not coming out until april that we get the MOST current update on the roster, including sai, 4tails, sasuke so on and so on...DAMN WHY DID I SELL MY PS2...damn swap magic wont work on ps3


----------



## Nakiro (Jan 10, 2007)

AbaraiRenji said:


> you know Sasori will be in there and probably one of the best characters to use as well. Im hoping by the game not coming out until april that we get the MOST current update on the roster, including sai, 4tails, sasuke so on and so on...DAMN WHY DID I SELL MY PS2...damn swap magic wont work on ps3



He will be just like any other character, I don't see why he should be any better then the rest. 

Some new characters to expect would be. 
Yamato, Sai, Deidara, Sasori, Hidan, Kakuzu, Chiryo(possibly), depending on the manga amongs other things. The characers that are further introduced(if we see more Akatsuki fight soon). If we're lucky, we might even see Yugito, Kakashi Gaiden characters, etc.


----------



## Suigetsu (Jan 10, 2007)

hey does anyone know how can I save the game in NH3?

and by the way I remember hearing that if you had the NH3 on your memory card you will have some bonus when you get accel.


----------



## Kaki (Jan 10, 2007)

You can pause and save it, or exit and save....or in options.


----------



## Nakiro (Jan 10, 2007)

Kenshin11212 said:


> I cant wait till this game is released. I just wanna play as the 4 tailed kyuubi. That huge blast attack Naruto did to Orochimaru was sooooo freeeaaaakkiiiiinn aawwwwwweeeeessooooooommmmeeeee.
> 
> EDIT: Oh, I forgot to ask. Why does Naruto have his clones helping him do the Rasengan in the screenshots if he doesnt use them in the manga? In the latest chapter, he did it with one hand all on his own when he did that new technique.



Naruto needs 2 clones to make Fuuton Rasengan now. 1 to make the actual Rasengan and other to add the Wind element to it. When he appeared in the latest chapter we can safely assume that the two clones already dissapeared. He can maintain Rasengan but he can't really create it himself. 

There has been word on the NH3 data being as a bonus, although we're not really sure what the bonus is.


----------



## AbaraiRenji (Jan 10, 2007)

has there been any word of a preorder gift yet? I think im preordering mine this weekend from playasia. Has anybody already placed their order yet?


----------



## MS81 (Jan 10, 2007)

I'm pretty sure everyone from the rescue Gaara arc is in it.


----------



## Hellion (Jan 10, 2007)

Even said:


> I know that It's just that I have an European PS2 (PAL region code, can't play Japanese PS2 games on those...) and the PS3 won't be region code free for PS2 games, but it will be for PS3 games. Therefore I'm gonna buy a Japanese PS3, buy some Japanese PS2 games to play on that one, keep on playing my old PAL games on my old PS2 and play PS3 games from any place on Earth on my Japanese PS3



That is single handedly the most brilliant thing I have ever heard


----------



## Kaki (Jan 10, 2007)

I don't want to bother with japanese ps3 price or menu


----------



## Hellion (Jan 10, 2007)

Kakihara said:


> I don't want to bother with japanese ps3 price or menu



You mean you can't change the menu to english


----------



## General Mustang (Jan 10, 2007)

R Krippler said:


> You mean you can't change the menu to english



Thats kinda dumb....lol


----------



## Kaki (Jan 10, 2007)

Also, I'd moreso want to play US dvds and ps2 games....I have a few more of those.


----------



## Nakiro (Jan 10, 2007)

What are your speculations of the next characters that we get to see. 
Personally I'm hoping it would be 
*Spoiler*: _future characters_ 



Hidan or Kakuzu.


----------



## KyNaruto (Jan 10, 2007)

Iam hoping to see sasuke 
*Spoiler*: __ 



sai


 and maybe garra.
i hope they got ther character from narutimate 3 plus more in ther time-skip and pre- skip costumes.


----------



## Kaki (Jan 10, 2007)

Chouji and ino maybe...


----------



## Chiru (Jan 10, 2007)

Next we will see Kankurou and Gaara. Then Team Gai. Then Chiyo and 
*Spoiler*: __ 



Sasori (since I believe he won't be in Hiruko)


.

That's just assuming they continue the pattern. So far they've introduced people in the same order that they've introduced them in Part II.


----------



## Ritzbitz8 (Jan 10, 2007)

what about Tsunade, Jiraiya, and Iruka then?

... and Konohamaru.


----------



## Nakiro (Jan 10, 2007)

If they went by order of apperance we would see Jiraya and Tsunade already. 

Didn't you say they wouldn't cut anyone?


----------



## Kaki (Jan 10, 2007)

Well, they are not making that strictly predictable....
I can't even pick out a day as "update day"


----------



## MS81 (Jan 11, 2007)

I'm going to buy mines legally because I don't have swap magic but I have a japanese ps2.


----------



## Nakiro (Jan 11, 2007)

They have been shown in manga. I don't think the game follows anime becuase in that case there would be no point at all to make the game. 

Comes out april. So we have from Feb 15 to April 5... that's like 8 episodes at most.


----------



## Nakiro (Jan 11, 2007)

MS81 said:


> I'm pretty sure everyone from the rescue Gaara arc is in it.



For sure!
Hidan and Kakuzu possibly.


----------



## ilabb (Jan 11, 2007)

It's true. This game is following the manga, not the anime.

Hopefully if... those two... are in the game, they get voice actors, I don't want 2 more cases of Yondaime mute fun.


----------



## angel2devil (Jan 11, 2007)

Why everyone hates mute characters? I prefer a mute Yondi than nothing
And since I can't stand what they said cos I don't know japanese I really don't care if they talk or they don't talk.


----------



## MS81 (Jan 11, 2007)

yeah the game follow the manga but it follows by the arcs as well.

So... NOOOO we won't see no 
*Spoiler*: _future characters_ 



Sai or Yamato.


----------



## Haohmaru (Jan 11, 2007)

I'm pretty sure even Hidan and Kakuzu will be in it cause Naruto is doing his wind rasengan is alot of pics (he doesn't do the wind rasengan before reaching Hidan Kakuzu).


----------



## Even (Jan 11, 2007)

I can't wait to see the new ougis Do you guys think that Kakashi will be able to use his 
*Spoiler*: _HUGE MANGA SPOILER!!! CLICK ON YOUR ON RISK!_ 



Mangekyou Sharingan?


----------



## Nakiro (Jan 11, 2007)

*Spoiler*: _future characters_ 



Sai and Yamato "should" be in the game as well.


----------



## Even (Jan 11, 2007)

let's hope they will shall we


----------



## Chiru (Jan 11, 2007)

*Spoiler*: _manga inference on future characters_ 



I _know_ Sai and Yamato will be in it. Why? Because, Sasuke is the number one favorite in Japan. To not include him in the game would be idiotic. Yet, to include him, they need to cover up to the end of that arc--which includes Yamato and Sai. They better upgrade Orochimaru as well.


----------



## Kaki (Jan 11, 2007)

Yup, oro just has not lived up to his reputation seince NH1....wich as been ok. But He IS due for a few new tricks....

This game is going to be fucking advanced...You can feel it from those temari shots.


----------



## ☆Indigo☆ (Jan 11, 2007)

Is this series really based off of the manga?  I always thought it was based off of the anime.  o_o;;;


----------



## Asuma (Jan 11, 2007)

Yup, it's manga =)
Well, Shikamaru's third ougi in NH1, 2 is Asuma, and he is spitting his cig in the pile of blood just like in the manga.


----------



## ☆Indigo☆ (Jan 11, 2007)

Suikotsu said:


> Yup, it's manga =)
> Well, Shikamaru's third ougi in NH1, 2 is Asuma, and he is spitting his cig in the pile of blood just like in the manga.


Ohh~...I take back what I've been saying, then.  o_o;;;

I noticed that in NH1, but I didn't realize it was released in Japan back when that wasn't even in the anime yet.  =P
Thinking about that, I'm surprised that they released it so early in America.  I mean...it was released, what, April '06 if I remember correctly?  (I could be completely off.  =P)  But it had Shukaku and stuff from the invasion...which is just starting in the dub now.


----------



## Nakiro (Jan 11, 2007)

IndigoSkies said:


> Ohh~...I take back what I've been saying, then.  o_o;;;
> 
> I noticed that in NH1, but I didn't realize it was released in Japan back when that wasn't even in the anime yet.  =P
> Thinking about that, I'm surprised that they released it so early in America.  I mean...it was released, what, April '06 if I remember correctly?  (I could be completely off.  =P)  But it had Shukaku and stuff from the invasion...which is just starting in the dub now.



Yeah, Gaara's ougi must have been a soiler, they did release Uzumaki 
Chronicles way way way too soon and cut out bunch of stuff.. which I thought was pretty stupid... 

Yeah I sure hope Oro gets some new stuff... I guess we're just going to have to see. 
This game is gonna be great.


----------



## Nakiro (Jan 11, 2007)

Haohmaru said:


> I'm pretty sure even Hidan and Kakuzu will be in it cause Naruto is doing his wind rasengan is alot of pics (he doesn't do the wind rasengan before reaching Hidan Kakuzu).



Yeah I'm pretty sure they are in there. Too bad we won't see other Akatsuki members in the game. Tobi, Al, Blue, Zetsu.

I really hope they put Kakashi Gaiden characters in there. I know yondaime was in NH3 but I want Obito, Little Kakashi and Rin it would be so cool.


----------



## ☆Indigo☆ (Jan 12, 2007)

Nakiro said:


> Yeah, Gaara's ougi must have been a soiler, they did release Uzumaki
> Chronicles way way way too soon and cut out bunch of stuff.. which I thought was pretty stupid...


Yeah, that pissed me off.  ><  I mean, look, if it has a lot of spoilers from later on in the series, just don't release it yet!
(oh, by the way, I haven't gotten that far in Uzumaki Chronicles...did they cut Itachi and Kisame?  I know they cut Tsunade...)


----------



## Nakiro (Jan 12, 2007)

IndigoSkies said:


> Yeah, that pissed me off.  ><  I mean, look, if it has a lot of spoilers from later on in the series, just don't release it yet!
> (oh, by the way, I haven't gotten that far in Uzumaki Chronicles...did they cut Itachi and Kisame?  I know they cut Tsunade...)



I don't know, the whole cut away things really turned me off concerning thhis game so I still didn't get it. Probably won't get it either. Power Strike is also dissapointing.. They should have simply waited a bit longer...


----------



## Taxman (Jan 12, 2007)

*looks through thread*

people...use the spoiler tag when discussing characters you would "like" to see in the game who haven't even been shown animated yet....=/


----------



## MS81 (Jan 12, 2007)

Even said:


> I can't wait to see the new ougis Do you guys think that Kakashi will be able to use his
> *Spoiler*: _HUGE MANGA SPOILER!!! CLICK ON YOUR ON RISK!_
> 
> 
> ...



most likely since he used it during this arc.


----------



## Kaki (Jan 12, 2007)

> the game who haven't even been shown animated yet....=/


 ya, we are wondering if they care about spoilers for the game, and think they don't mind too much as most have read the manga.


----------



## Taxman (Jan 12, 2007)

that doesn't matter...this is still the Konoha TV section where no manga spoilers are allowed.  Even if most people read the manga, you still have to take in consideration the people who lurk through here that don't....

if you want to discuss those details...I can easily move this to the gaming department and merge it with the thread there.


----------



## Psysalis (Jan 13, 2007)

Even said:


> I can't wait to see the new ougis Do you guys think that Kakashi will be able to use his
> *Spoiler*: _HUGE MANGA SPOILER!!! CLICK ON YOUR ON RISK!_
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 




well in the 2nd row on the very first left the pic it looks like he is about to use it,  look at the seals


----------



## Konoha (Jan 13, 2007)

well only few people noticed the seal


----------



## konoha insanity (Jan 13, 2007)

I hope your right haohmaru i'd like to play as kakuzu and hidan also id really like to play as yamato also i'd like to play as four tail naruto.I hope they have the two tail also


----------



## MS81 (Jan 13, 2007)

Nakiro said:


> For sure!
> Hidan and Kakuzu possibly.



nah dude they will make the game by arc so it can make more money that way.

so 1 arc per game.


----------



## Sena Kobayakawa (Jan 13, 2007)

Damn I dont plan on getting next gen consoles so I cant get the other ones...


----------



## Nakiro (Jan 14, 2007)

MS81 said:


> nah dude they will make the game by arc so it can make more money that way.
> 
> so 1 arc per game.



The game holds quality for sure but 1 arc per game is just pushing it.


----------



## Sena Kobayakawa (Jan 14, 2007)

Nakiro said:


> The game holds quality for sure but 1 arc per game is just pushing it.



What a way to rip us off eh?


----------



## SeruraRenge (Jan 14, 2007)

llyod_aurion said:


> What a way to rip us off eh?



CC2 has already ripped us off by making us buy 4 very repetitive .hack games that were good in story only.  I think they're trying to make up for that from now on.


----------



## Nakiro (Jan 14, 2007)

I'm expectind atleast Hidan and Kakuzo so if they are not there, something's wrong.


----------



## angel2devil (Jan 14, 2007)

Nakiro said:


> I'm expectind atleast Hidan and Kakuzo so if they are not there, something's wrong.



Maybe you are expecting too much, the most logical thinking is that they will cover till sasuke & sai arc, when already all the ex-gennins have appeared

Even if they do add Hidan and Kakuzu they won't cover the current fighting because as we've seen in the official screens Shikamaru doesn't has the chakra blades


----------



## MS81 (Jan 14, 2007)

Nakiro said:


> I'm expectind atleast Hidan and Kakuzo so if they are not there, something's wrong.



I think you're expecting a lil too much dude If that's the case then how the hell they can put all the characters in a short amount of time?


----------



## Nakiro (Jan 14, 2007)

Hidan and Kakuzu are done in like few chapters.... They still got like 2 months until releasse of the game. So basically new characters will include. Yamato, Sai, Deidara and Sasori.. that's it.. and if we're lucky Kakashi Gaiden characters.


----------



## Moondoggie (Jan 14, 2007)

I think there is a 40/60 chance of the two making it in.
I think it's more of a choice matter by cyberconnect then a inability.
The two didn't exactly just pop up just now in the manga. heh

In regard to Shikamaru's 
*Spoiler*: __ 



Chakra Blades


, even though they are used in this arc, they are not seen to be his primary weapon yet. I see it more as a Ougi fanservice occurrence for the manga fans.

That's just my look on it though.


----------



## Raikage (Jan 14, 2007)

The chakra blades might be used in an ultimate of his who says what we saw from the screens is all he can do.BTW this game looks tight glad I modded my PS2 when I got NH3. but I wish we would get to see team 8 postskip on there.


----------



## Nakiro (Jan 14, 2007)

I wonder how they will take the Kiba/Akamaru team in the game. Now that he's huge and all... 
If not in this game, in the next one.


----------



## Sasuto (Jan 15, 2007)

bah...i guess he'll just be bigger? I mean he could go off akamaru to attack and then akamaru start attacking too and kiba end up being on the back of his dog when the attack is over.

what i really want to see is the new chouji, remember how he killed those ''cats''  that sai made? It was awesome.


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 15, 2007)

This is for PS2 or PS3?


----------



## Moondoggie (Jan 15, 2007)

^Playstation 2.


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 15, 2007)

Damn gotta mod soon.


----------



## Moondoggie (Jan 15, 2007)

Bandai Site Updated


----------



## angel2devil (Jan 15, 2007)

Nice

And the pre timeskip naruto pic is confirmed =)


----------



## Raikage (Jan 15, 2007)

I wanna see what Hinata can do post time skip but she won't be in most likely since we haven't seen her do anything yet in the manga.


----------



## Even (Jan 15, 2007)

gaaah, still no new update.... can't wait to see the next characters


----------



## Asuma (Jan 15, 2007)

Bandai Site Updated =)
There some more images and an awesome naruto picture in the special section.


----------



## kyubisharingan (Jan 15, 2007)

AH this game is gonna be kick ass!!!!


----------



## DirzU (Jan 15, 2007)

Kakashi with the pre-timeskip Naruto are indeed very intriging, glad to see the Nin-dogs IN-BATTLE too ^^. 

I heard people suggest his ougis are just copied ones, but I still think it's all just ONE ougi, with three clones and three elements... (on the official site, the middle picture shows THREE Kakashis with three different colours, and he HAPPENS to have three ougis with elements according to these colours....even the angles of the attack might suggest he's attacking the enmy from three sides. Fuuton,Suiton, Katon-Kakashi FTW!! 6(0>o')9 )

Now, the fourth menu on the bandai-site shows these armlets, I suppose you get them with the game or something? (If someone could translate a little). Well the THIRD one (from the left) in the white outlining deffinitely shows SASORI!! His SCORPION-puppet-form is clearly visible, at least his head and tail, above his tail there is another something, probably his 'real' face in akatskuki cloak neh?  So that's another argument for the doom-sayers who don't think he'll be in... 

The First one shows Naruto, the second Gaara ^^, then Sasori, Itachi and as last one Kisame (for those too lazy to look op the Japanse names?)

Sorry for the long and obvious post, it's just starting to get dull in here, I WANT SPECULATIONS AND FLAMES!! ^^.

Byez


----------



## Nakiro (Jan 15, 2007)

Yea, I think that's one ougi as well. 

As for sasori, I just saw his puppet form. 


We leave the flaming to people at library..


----------



## DirzU (Jan 15, 2007)

I was kidding about the flaming, hence the ^^ eh  ...


----------



## Kojiro Ganryu Sasaki (Jan 15, 2007)

Suikotsu said:


> Bandai Site Updated =)
> There some more images and an awesome naruto picture in the special section.



Slight manga spoilers.

*Spoiler*: __ 



Character symbol straps. One for Naruto, one for Gaara. And then four Akatsuki bracelets. Each one holding the same symbol as the respective member's ring.


----------



## Kaki (Jan 15, 2007)

Cell phone straps are the weakest bonous if thats what it is...geez


----------



## Banshi (Jan 15, 2007)

Finally some proof that Sasori is going to be in the game, i was tired of people saying he wasnt, and if they have his puppet form they MUST have his true form.
I hope you dont have to perform an ougi to transform this time


----------



## Kaki (Jan 15, 2007)

Wait, where is this pic of his puppet form?


----------



## mugenmarv (Jan 15, 2007)

Kakihara said:


> Cell phone straps are the weakest bonous if thats what it is...geez



You can say that again!.  Indeed  I mean the little kyuubi toy was even better, tho it's just standing on the shelf for me.

A poster... or smthng would be nice.


----------



## DirzU (Jan 15, 2007)

The bandai-site, fourth menu (green?) shows bracelets you get with the game or something. The third one shows Sasori. (why would they give a bracelet with him on it if he wasn't in the game), and if you read the kanji, it also states his name, next to the bracelet.


----------



## Chiru (Jan 16, 2007)

Well, the cell phone straps confirm Sasori will be in the game... So, I'm glad to see 'em.


----------



## Kayuuko (Jan 16, 2007)

I want a Deidara phone strap ;_; I so hope they will be sold on Yahoo!Japan~ or Ebay.

Nice new pics though *_*


----------



## Ritzbitz8 (Jan 16, 2007)

So when is this game coming out anyway? I want to see more character updates!


----------



## KyNaruto (Jan 16, 2007)

The post time naruto is definately in the game as shown in this pic from the offical website.



On the right coloum 3rd picture.


----------



## Nakiro (Jan 16, 2007)

That was a rather dissapointing update... if anyone knows Japanese, let me know if there was something important said please.


----------



## Teebor (Jan 16, 2007)

i hope they make the kawamiri no jutsu better or easier, its too hard to master in NH3


----------



## Nakiro (Jan 16, 2007)

Even easier then it already is? 
I think it should be a bit harder and the larger part of the game should be in actually dodging the moves rather then just Kawamiri all the time.


----------



## Si Style (Jan 16, 2007)

So how can we the European/American hope to play this?


----------



## MS81 (Jan 16, 2007)

KyNaruto said:


> The post time naruto is definately in the game as shown in this pic from the offical website.
> 
> 
> 
> On the right coloum 3rd picture.



looks like everyone has some canon moves  but I think that's just effect from the reg rasengan.

if you look closely down at the 1st pic @ the bottom of them page that's clearly Kakashi's 
*Spoiler*: __ 



Mangekyou Sharingan


----------



## Blooming Cosmo (Jan 16, 2007)

I really like some of the pics on that bandai site. But...damn it...I want some new characters to be confirmed for this game. >O


----------



## Teebor (Jan 16, 2007)

Nakiro said:


> Even easier then it already is?
> I think it should be a bit harder and the larger part of the game should be in actually dodging the moves rather then just Kawamiri all the time.


fine, better


----------



## DirzU (Jan 16, 2007)

You could check with BabelFish... *lol*, though that's hardly readable.

In the interview they're talking about the new ougi's, how they are more beatifull then before. (Think the example is Deidara, and the scale of the explosion of something) At the end they talk about 'master mode' (someone mentioned that before, Creeeeeeepy stuff), a time attack mode, and a one-vs-many-battle, think that all reffers to the rpg-mode...

That's what BabelFish told me, now for someone who can REALLY read Japanese ^^.


----------



## Nakiro (Jan 16, 2007)

I tried babel but I just found it too hard to read and lots of stuff that didn't get translated.


----------



## ilabb (Jan 16, 2007)

Cyberconnect2 page updated, but it doesn't reveal any new characters >_>


----------



## MS81 (Jan 16, 2007)

marvin16 said:


> You can say that again!.  Indeed  I mean the little kyuubi toy was even better, tho it's just standing on the shelf for me.
> 
> A poster... or smthng would be nice.



I gave my kyuubi naruto to my nephew he was happy to have a naruto toy.


----------



## Konoha (Jan 16, 2007)

ilabb said:


> Cyberconnect2 page updated, but it doesn't reveal any new characters >_>


 when you put google translation it says 9 january but with defult browser 5 jan  i think they got a somekind of error


----------



## Nakiro (Jan 16, 2007)

Try refreshing the web page.


----------



## Kaki (Jan 16, 2007)

There is a section for a video...I hope its up this week.


----------



## Nakiro (Jan 16, 2007)

Yeah, they should give us a video of some sort.


----------



## Nakiro (Jan 16, 2007)

IndigoSkies said:


> Er...yeah, I asked these a few pages back, and I didn't get an answer...I'm still curious.  xDD;;
> 
> Also...what's this about a Kyuubi Naruto toy?



You would probably get the toy when you purchased the game.


----------



## Kaki (Jan 16, 2007)

You take the face plate off the disc tray and slide it from left to right...or up if vertical. Then pull out tray. swap game and push back in...slide tray into place. And enjoy. 

What is with this january date?


----------



## ☆Indigo☆ (Jan 16, 2007)

Thanks.  ^_^


----------



## Nakiro (Jan 16, 2007)

Kakihara said:


> You take the face plate off the disc tray and slide it from left to right...or up if vertical. Then pull out tray. swap game and push back in...slide tray into place. And enjoy.
> 
> What is with this january date?




It sux...


----------



## Konoha (Jan 16, 2007)

NEW UPDATE with a messed up site :rofl


----------



## Nakiro (Jan 16, 2007)

Yeah.. that's all we get.. I was hoping for another few characters... oh well..


----------



## DirzU (Jan 16, 2007)

Now that's strange, on wikipedia(eng) there's stated that Sasori is a confirmed character, and the ONLY other confirmed characters are those with in-game-screenshots (Naru, Saku, Kakashi, Shika, Temari and Deidara).

So are there pics of Sasori somewhere, maybe Jump mag. or something? Or does Sasori have more fanboys than Gaara, Itachi and Kisame ^^?


----------



## Kaki (Jan 16, 2007)

I guess they assumed Sasori as they showed deidara and those two may be the main villans of the game....

I hope we get a bit more though..


----------



## Nakiro (Jan 16, 2007)

I'm really hoping for Hidan and Kakuzo. Even though I dislike villians most of the time.. it just wouldn't be the same without them.


----------



## Kaki (Jan 16, 2007)

I figure we may not get them....Its the overall upgrade thats good enough for me. 
and some sweet new settings, wepons, ougi, etc. 

well, maybe some unexpected charachters as well..


----------



## Moondoggie (Jan 16, 2007)

Now that I think about it, if they choose do dabble in Kakashi Gaiden. Their are some enemies that they can explore on in Accel(i.e Rock-nins). Just a thought.


----------



## Kaki (Jan 16, 2007)

I would be pleasently surprized by that...


----------



## Nakiro (Jan 16, 2007)

It could happen.. although I would rather want to see some of the less seen Konoha Jounins. I would love more characters, no matter what they are.. I suppose that's just the way I am but some characters actually deserve to be in the game. 

Ebisu
Gekkou Hayate (Kinda....)
Hagane Kotetsu
Hatake Sakumo (This would be a killer...not gonna happen though.)
Hyuuga Hiashi
Inuzuka Hana/Inuzuka Tsume
Kamizuki Izumo
Namiashi Raidou
Rin
Shiranui Genma
Uchiha Obito
Umino Iruka
Yamashiro Aoba


----------



## hurka (Jan 17, 2007)

I noticed something:


check it on the original picture:

its the volume 26, & 31 I can recognize.
I made the conclusion, , maybe 
*Spoiler*: __ 



Sai & Yamato


 will not be in the game. 
*Spoiler*: __ 



(+maybe they make Zetsu)


----------



## Even (Jan 17, 2007)

that pic looks schweet Konoha the graphics look SO awesome


----------



## TichX (Jan 17, 2007)

Id love to see those jonins in a narutimate game as well  Having Sakumo Hatake would be so badass, being Konohas White Fang and all.


----------



## DirzU (Jan 17, 2007)

Yeah, I LOVE the Raido/Aoba-pairing vs. Kakuzu ^^(black outfit + crows-combo). And Genma always had COOLNESS written all over him, with the toothpick-needle and all... . Gekkou even showed more jutsu's than Asuma (Part 1 offcourse), so shame he has never been added due to his tiny, tiny role  .


----------



## MS81 (Jan 17, 2007)

hurka said:


> I noticed something:
> 
> 
> check it on the original picture:
> ...



yeah that's the rescue Gaara arc. 

Like I said b4 1 arc per game it won't exceed anything after that I can garantee.


----------



## Mibu Clan (Jan 17, 2007)

Im actually more interested in Chiyo, she is just so baddass... I wanna fight her against each appearing Akatsuki!!


----------



## Konoha (Jan 17, 2007)

but dose that picture look like:S


----------



## angel2devil (Jan 17, 2007)

Nakiro said:


> Ebisu
> Gekkou Hayate (Kinda....)
> Hagane Kotetsu
> Hatake Sakumo (This would be a killer...not gonna happen though.)
> ...



Nice list, but please, think about deleting Ebisu and add Baki and Yugito


----------



## Nakiro (Jan 17, 2007)

angel2devil said:


> Nice list, but please, think about deleting Ebisu and add Baki and Yugito



I don't see why we couldn't have all three of them after all, Ebisu isn't all that bad.


----------



## Kaki (Jan 17, 2007)

hmm that does not even go to the new oro....or sasuke I bet they will go father. I wonder what is typed with that new pic.


----------



## Chamcham Trigger (Jan 17, 2007)

ewwww replacing Ebisu for that wretched baki?  I'd prefer to see some funny Ebisu action XD


----------



## Kaki (Jan 17, 2007)

Ebisu would make some sense as he has run around some and could follow the trend with konohamaru....


----------



## Sasuto (Jan 17, 2007)

Chamcham Trigger said:


> ewwww replacing Ebisu for that wretched baki?  I'd prefer to see some funny Ebisu action XD



You'r crazy men, it would be another kind of konohamaru character...the kind we don't want anymore...Men kiba ROCKS a loooot more than ebisu.


----------



## Fall n fail (Jan 17, 2007)

when does this game come out 

plz answer this easy questions


----------



## SeruraRenge (Jan 17, 2007)

I can sorta understand Yugito, due to her transformed state, but other than that, she never showed a single technique.


----------



## Kaki (Jan 17, 2007)

April 5th.....


----------



## Nakiro (Jan 17, 2007)

SeruraRenge said:


> I can sorta understand Yugito, due to her transformed state, but other than that, she never showed a single technique.



They basically made up the whole Yondaime character.. we've never really seen him fight either. Ebisu was personal trainer to Konohamaru, I'm sure he can't be all that bad.


----------



## Kaki (Jan 17, 2007)

> we've never really seen him fight either.


 That's becose he's so fucking fast.....


----------



## ilabb (Jan 17, 2007)

MS81 said:


> yeah that's the rescue Gaara arc.
> 
> Like I said b4 1 arc per game it won't exceed anything after that I can garantee.


Explain to me why there are 5 major story arcs of part 1 (Wave, Chuunin exam, Destruction of Konoha, Sannin, Rescue Sasuke), but only 3 games covering them all 

They will not, no, they CANNOT make a game without Mr. #1 Popularity, Sasuke, who doesn't show up until 
*Spoiler*: __ 



the second arc of part 2.




Hell, if the last game can have Yondaime without the Kakashi Gaiden animated, and if Jump Ultimate Stars can have 
*Spoiler*: __ 



Sai, 4-tailed Naruto, and Neo!Sasuke


, then this game can, too.

That brings up another point. A game without 
*Spoiler*: __ 



Orochimaru's new tricks? Like, the main antagonist of the entire damn series?


 Just doesn't sound right.

You also realize that the second game had elements from the yet-to-air rescue Sasuke arc, right? 

Also, keep in mind that the anime team is done up to 
*Spoiler*: __ 



the reunion with Sasuke, which means that Yamato and Sai have voice actors, which makes their inclusion a lot more credible.




I mean, the entire point of them using Manga for reference should be proof enough that they're not going by the Anime... That point is almost self-defeating


----------



## Nakiro (Jan 17, 2007)

Kakihara said:


> That's becose he's so fucking fast.....



Lee was fast too, but we've seen him atleast throw a punch. All we saw Yondaime do was come behind the Rock-nin and killed him with kunai. All of the other fights he had were faded out. They could have atleast shown a blur hitting like 5 ninjas in one panel.


----------



## Kaki (Jan 17, 2007)

Thanks, thats well said.....So that's the point they will reach.


----------



## MS81 (Jan 17, 2007)

ilabb said:


> Explain to me why there are 5 major story arcs of part 1 (Wave, Chuunin exam, Destruction of Konoha, Sannin, Rescue Sasuke), but only 3 games covering them all
> 
> They will not, no, they CANNOT make a game without Mr. #1 Popularity, Sasuke, who doesn't show up until
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...


do you have Narutimate hero 1... okay then I rest my case it only goes to end of the chuunin exams. and Narutimate hero 2 goes to the end of the Sannin arc.

It's not me who's makeing the game dude be pissed at Cyber Connect2 for making them like that.


----------



## ilabb (Jan 17, 2007)

MS81 said:


> do you have Narutimate hero 1... okay then I rest my case it only goes to end of the chuunin exams. and Narutimate hero 2 goes to the end of the Sannin arc.
> 
> It's not me who's makeing the game dude be pissed at Cyber Connect2 for making them like that.


No no, I'm not pissed at you man XD

I'm just annoyed that your logic is going nowhere, the only game that covers one arc is NH3 (and that's even not fully true because it has Yondaime from the Kakashi Gaiden arc).

It's entirely, 100% possible that this game goes to the end of the second arc of part 2, although I admit just the first arc is possible too.

I just don't want it to be


----------



## Chamcham Trigger (Jan 17, 2007)

Sasuto said:


> You'r crazy men, it would be another kind of konohamaru character...the kind we don't want anymore...Men kiba ROCKS a loooot more than ebisu.



Isn't Kiba in the game already .

As for Ebisu being another Konohamaru, I guess that might happen, but it doesn't necessarily have to happen.  They could make up a move set for him based off of a few safe assumptions.


----------



## Sena Kobayakawa (Jan 17, 2007)

Maybe Chiyo's special could be a combine attack with Sakura?


----------



## Nakiro (Jan 17, 2007)

Perhaps as a special Ougi, kinda like Jiraya and Naruto Rasengan.. other then that, I highly doubt it...


----------



## Kaki (Jan 17, 2007)

ya, Her's could be summoning Sasori's parents or something....

And Kiba has been in games two and three...


----------



## MS81 (Jan 17, 2007)

ilabb said:


> No no, I'm not pissed at you man XD
> 
> I'm just annoyed that your logic is going nowhere, the only game that covers one arc is NH3 (and that's even not fully true because it has Yondaime from the Kakashi Gaiden arc).
> 
> ...



Let's wait and see if my logic isn't going anywhere once the game comes out.


----------



## Nakiro (Jan 18, 2007)

I think we deserve couple other characters by now... last ones were like 2 weeks ago...


----------



## Crimsonsun (Jan 18, 2007)

Confirmed: Naruto, Kakashi, Sakura, Deidara, Temari, Shikamaru

Possible: Pre-timeskip Naruto, Pre-timeskip rookies, Neji, Lee, Tenten, Gai, Kisame, Itachi, Sasori, Chiyo, Kankurou, Gaara, Jiraiya, Tsunade, Shizune, Sai, Yamato, Ino, Chouji, Shino, Hinata, Kiba, Orochimaru, Kabuto, Sasuke, Zetsu


*Spoiler*: __ 



If its a matter of not following the arcs, I don't think it will matter, I mean its not as if people don't know what they look like(or the gist of them) from the manga or the previews and I'm pretty sure that they're going to show Shikamaru's new techniques...which were introduced with Sai and with all the other rookies around that time and if its a matter of showing techniques...they make up techniques for Temari, so they can make them up for the others too...this is me ranting...sorry!


----------



## Nakiro (Jan 18, 2007)

They better have all the character in previous games plus the new character... I think someone said they won't be cutting characters. (Kakihara)

Pre-timeskip Naruto is also in one of the screenshots.


----------



## Sasuto (Jan 18, 2007)

Oh shit i though he said Kiba but it's BAKI haha, sorry.


----------



## Even (Jan 18, 2007)

If Yamato's in it I sure hope he can summon the KWGoD


----------



## Taxman (Jan 18, 2007)

*merges with the thread in gaming department


----------



## Chamcham Trigger (Jan 18, 2007)

llyod_aurion said:


> Maybe Chiyo's special could be a combine attack with Sakura?


It'd be cool if there was some sort of team play for like a 4 player mode, to implement special team ougis and whatnot.  It has a similar plane style to Guardian heroes so it wouldn't be too cumbersome especially with the control scheme...unlike GG Isuka.


Sasuto said:


> Oh shit i though he said Kiba but it's BAKI haha, sorry.



lol no problem .  I have a personal dislike for Baki despite him being the former team leader form my favorite character, but I understand your opinion in thinking he's better than Ebisu.


----------



## Nakiro (Jan 18, 2007)

Chamcham Trigger said:


> It'd be cool if there was some sort of team play for like a 4 player mode, to implement special team ougis and whatnot.  It has a similar plane style to Guardian heroes so it wouldn't be too cumbersome especially with the control scheme...unlike GG Isuka.



I think we discussed that 4 player wouldn't work, although things like ougi with 2 people in it are possible.


----------



## MS81 (Jan 18, 2007)

Crimsonsun said:


> Confirmed: Naruto, Kakashi, Sakura, Deidara, Temari, Shikamaru
> 
> Possible: Pre-timeskip Naruto, Pre-timeskip rookies, Neji, Lee, Tenten, Gai, Kisame, Itachi, Sasori, Chiyo, Kankurou, Gaara, Jiraiya, Tsunade, Shizune, Sai, Yamato, Ino, Chouji, Shino, Hinata, Kiba, Orochimaru, Kabuto, Sasuke, Zetsu
> 
> ...



why pre-timeskip characters other than Naruto?

I'm pretty sure it will have post time skip genins Team Gai Team Suna.


----------



## Nakiro (Jan 18, 2007)

MS81 said:


> why pre-timeskip characters other than Naruto?
> 
> I'm pretty sure it will have post time skip genins Team Gai Team Suna.




Why not? I can't see it harming the game...


----------



## angel2devil (Jan 18, 2007)

Ok then, if pretimeskip rookies will be in the game we can be sure that the hokages, the sound guys and haku & zabuza will be in it too...


----------



## Nakiro (Jan 18, 2007)

If they go down in rooster.. that wouldn't really make the game all that great.. the reason the game is doing so well is because there's plenty of characters and even though it's kind of similar, thay are all different in gameplay. 

I got a question for those with NH3 though. Did they take out the make out paradise mission where u had to fight 10 times with each other character. As well, do the loading screens change once you do it?


----------



## Kaki (Jan 18, 2007)

Not sure what your talking about....I have a headband load screen. 
Is that the part with the onsen sceans and stuff to that effect?


----------



## Nakiro (Jan 18, 2007)

I'm talking way back in NH1 when you finished make out paradise mission. 
Loading screen would feature two characters as well as the little animation. 

this
On the loading screen you see Neji and Kakashi, as well as the normal animation is that possible in NH3?


----------



## Nakiro (Jan 18, 2007)

Video baby!!!



Looks awesome!!!!!

*watches over and over again*


----------



## DirzU (Jan 18, 2007)

I thank you with all the Japanese honour I can muster.


----------



## Cuivreries (Jan 18, 2007)

_Admittedly, I was unaware of this video game until I read this thread. It seems incredibly enjoyable, to say the least. I'll definitely have to purchase Naruto Shippuuden: Narutimate Accel when April 5th approaches._


----------



## Kaki (Jan 18, 2007)

WOW the video is up!! thanks.....

btw NH3 loads are white screen, and headband or dog.


----------



## Kaki (Jan 18, 2007)

WOW the video is up!! thanks.....

btw NH3 loads are white screen, and headband or dog.


----------



## Moondoggie (Jan 18, 2007)

Really great video, I'm really liking the new ninja clashing system. 
Ougis look really nice too,


----------



## Nakiro (Jan 18, 2007)

Kakihara said:


> WOW the video is up!! thanks.....
> 
> btw NH3 loads are white screen, and headband or dog.



Yeah for NH1 loading screen is white as well until you do that mission, that's when they change to the characters in the background. 



> Really great video, I'm really liking the new ninja clashing system.
> Ougis look really nice too,



Yeah Rock-Paper-Scizors type of clashing, I wonder if they will keep the Rasengan/Chidori type of clashing. 



All the character animations look really good. Didn't see a lot of Kawamiri, probably because they wanted to demonstrate the combos and such. Just when I thought NH3 ougis couldn't be beaten... this game improves upon it.


----------



## TenshiOni (Jan 18, 2007)

Can't seem to play video...need a specific codec to view it? D:


----------



## geG (Jan 18, 2007)

Dammit, it's not working right for me either. I can get the first few seconds but it freezes after that and won't load anymore.


----------



## Nakiro (Jan 18, 2007)

Don't change the size of it, I think it's just slow. If you paly it small it should be fine, if not just play it few times until it streams properly/fast enough. 



> Can't seem to play video...need a specific codec to view it? D:


I'm just using Windows Media Player 9 that came with Windows XP. It should run fine.. unless you were changing size as well.


----------



## MS81 (Jan 18, 2007)

Moondoggie said:


> Really great video, I'm really liking the new ninja clashing system.
> Ougis look really nice too,



it look like Kakashi was doing katon jutsu to me. also his raikiri ougi could've been a lil better although it's okay.


----------



## TenshiOni (Jan 18, 2007)

Hell yeah! Got it to work!

That was freakin' sweet. Definitely getting this puppy now. xD

What do you guys suggest I use in order to make my PS2 play imported games? Should I buy one of those devices "Swap-something" or should I just mod the PS2?

Edit: Oh, thanks, Moondoggie!


----------



## Sena Kobayakawa (Jan 18, 2007)

WOW THIS IS AWESOME!


----------



## geG (Jan 18, 2007)

Awesome, you can kind of hear Deidara's voice during some of those fight scenes.


----------



## Moondoggie (Jan 18, 2007)

MS81 said:


> it look like Kakashi was doing katon jutsu to me. also his raikiri ougi could've been a lil better although it's okay.


 
There might be a bit more to it. 
You mean here?:



I noticed Inner Sakura is still in. heh






Nakiro said:


> Yeah Rock-Paper-Scizors type of clashing, I wonder if they will keep the Rasengan/Chidori type of clashing.
> 
> 
> 
> All the character animations look really good. Didn't see a lot of Kawamiri, probably because they wanted to demonstrate the combos and such. Just when I thought NH3 ougis couldn't be beaten... this game improves upon it.


 
Indeed the Ougis look really nice and clean, I'm sure the replacement jutsu are still in. They may even have a new animation.

@TenshiOni: Your welcome. ^^


----------



## TenshiOni (Jan 18, 2007)

What do you guys suggest I use in order to make my PS2 play imported games? Should I buy one of those devices "Swap-something" or should I just mod the PS2?


----------



## Moondoggie (Jan 18, 2007)

TenshiOni said:


> What do you guys suggest I use in order to make my PS2 play imported games? Should I buy one of those devices "Swap-something" or should I just mod the PS2?


 
If your good with tech or have a friend that is, you could go with modding.
But if not I highly recommend going with Swap Magic +Slid Tool(I use it myself). It's easy and is cheap if you look in the right places. 

Modding your PS2 could end up hurting it permanently if not done right with care, but the latter is very easy to use.


----------



## Kaki (Jan 18, 2007)

I've used my slide card a lot seince NHone (the reason I got it) so its cheep and easy.


----------



## TenshiOni (Jan 18, 2007)

Swap Magic +Slid Tool is all one package? Got a good link to a reliable site where I can purchase it?

Thanks in advance.

Oh, and I took your vid and uploaded it to youtube: this awesome AMV

Credited you, of course. ^^


----------



## Bass (Jan 18, 2007)

O SHI-

A vid?!


----------



## Kaki (Jan 18, 2007)

THANK YOU oni.....taht was way faster than I had hopped. It was not loading for me. 
I will have sweet dreams tonight.


----------



## Bass (Jan 18, 2007)

*cackles and rubs hands together*


Gif time.


----------



## Moondoggie (Jan 18, 2007)

TenshiOni said:


> Swap Magic +Slid Tool is all one package? Got a good link to a reliable site where I can purchase it?
> 
> Thanks in advance.
> 
> ...


 
Can't believe I remembered the sites name after so long, but this is where I got my Swap Disc and Tool. They are indeed in one package, but it's optional.

Here's the site:

Trick 152 RAW

Be sure to select Slide Card under Swap Utility. 

Oh I see, I favorited the video. ^^


----------



## Kaki (Jan 18, 2007)

I'm watching it over and over now.....wow.


----------



## Moondoggie (Jan 19, 2007)

Looks like Cyberconnect is going with a more in-game feel with the Ougis. They leave the life gauge visible during them. I like it personally.


----------



## Kaki (Jan 19, 2007)

Oh, interesting. NIce GIF too!! Great job. And btw 1111 GET!

I noticed they do not give you much time todo the ougi combo, but saw the life bar separatly and noticed the ougi didn't do too much damage...wich is what I wanted. 

The settings  are amazing and large. And the lifebars are nice and long as well.


----------



## Moondoggie (Jan 19, 2007)

Kakihara said:


> Oh, interesting. NIce GIF too!! Great job. And btw 1111 GET!
> 
> I noticed they do not give you much time todo the ougi combo, but saw the life bar separatly and noticed the ougi didn't do too much damage...wich is what I wanted.
> 
> The settings are amazing and large. And the lifebars are nice and long as well.


 
Thank you very much. 
But what does "1111 Get" mean? 

Yeah it good that the Ougi are not too over powered in the game.
I must say Naruto's Kage Bunshin combos look as great as ever, I like what they did with him in NH3....so it nice to see they are keeping with it.


----------



## Kaki (Jan 19, 2007)

He's got crazyer range than before.....

Everyone they showed had some nice range, but that may not be so important with kagebushin. 

But the range moves go nicely with the spacious settings

you got the 1111th post.


----------



## Moondoggie (Jan 19, 2007)

Kakihara said:


> He's got crazyer range than before.....
> 
> Everyone they showed had some nice range, but that may not be so important with kagebushin.
> 
> ...


 
Indeed, Deidara looks to be shaping up very well also.
It's appear that he causes a lot of explosions with every move which is a nice touch.

I wonder if the RPS clashing is custom for each stage, being as the camera seems to know to react to it by taking different angles. 

Oh 1,111 post.  '


----------



## Kaki (Jan 19, 2007)

> I wonder if the RPS clashing is custom for each stage, being as the camera seems to know to react to it by taking different angles.


 I figure it would have to be.....


----------



## ilabb (Jan 19, 2007)

Holy jeez. What an epic video. You sure can hear Deidara's voice a bit, awesome.

I love how his basic combos and attacks have random explosions in them XD


----------



## Bass (Jan 19, 2007)

This game shall be mine.


----------



## Moondoggie (Jan 19, 2007)

Very nice job with the gif set Bass.


----------



## The Captain (Jan 19, 2007)

I think I just came in my pants.

Holy hell,that was awesome.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jan 19, 2007)

is that strange voice in the video deidara's? or some strange older naruto voice? :amazed


----------



## Chamcham Trigger (Jan 19, 2007)

TenshiOni said:


> Swap Magic +Slid Tool is all one package? Got a good link to a reliable site where I can purchase it?
> 
> Thanks in advance.
> 
> ...



Kickass find.  You're a man among men


----------



## Shepard (Jan 19, 2007)

I came with the preview, various times


----------



## angel2devil (Jan 19, 2007)

Really interesting. Seems that the rock-paper-scissors thing is for the cancels. Nice


----------



## mugenmarv (Jan 19, 2007)

whoa, did anyone else liked the music on the BG, could it be Naruto Shippuuden OST? music? anyways gald to see a video finaly, im so getting the game.


----------



## Bass (Jan 19, 2007)

Moondoggie said:


> Very nice job with the gif set Bass.



Thank you.  

Your gif of Naruto's ougi is very nice too.


----------



## Kaki (Jan 19, 2007)

wow I've got to get one.....



> Kickass find. You're a man among men


He put it up.


----------



## Moondoggie (Jan 19, 2007)

@Bass: Thank you very much. 

@Kakihara: Which part?


----------



## Tapp Zaddaz (Jan 19, 2007)

narutosimpson said:


> is that strange voice in the video deidara's? or some strange older naruto voice? :amazed


The only one who spoke in the whole thing is Naruto.


----------



## Kaki (Jan 19, 2007)

I see on the chakra bar their is a sparkle dot. I hope we can do varied levels of ougis but don't understand it quite....


----------



## Chamcham Trigger (Jan 19, 2007)

Kakihara said:


> wow I've got to get one.....
> 
> He put it up.



Oh then that just makes it even more so.  

I'm still wondering if they're gonna expand on the plain system though.  Not that it needs tweaking or anything, but it'd be interesting to see if they added stuff  such as extra plains in certain stages, or extra moves that involve plain switching, or something of the sort.


----------



## Kaki (Jan 19, 2007)

Well, there is the old teleport direct that I'm fond of. And other than that there is not much need to complicate it....its two levels to move between. Addtional cool spots would be added on one of the levels (mostly the back one) to reach by jumping. Its just right, and I love how they settings are bigger and better than ever.


----------



## Chamcham Trigger (Jan 19, 2007)

Kakihara said:


> Well, there is the old teleport direct that I'm fond of. And other than that there is not much need to complicate it....its two levels to move between. Addtional cool spots would be added on one of the levels (mostly the back one) to reach by jumping. Its just right, and I love how they settings are bigger and better than ever.



Bigger and better than ever? ...I did seem a lot of space, but they screens kinda flashed a bit quickly to get a good idea of an approximate length for the stages shown.


----------



## geG (Jan 19, 2007)

Tapp Zaddaz said:


> The only one who spoke in the whole thing is Naruto.



You can hear some of the voices in the background during the fighting scenes, though. You can hear Deidara quite a few times.


----------



## Kaki (Jan 19, 2007)

> I did seem a lot of space, but they screens kinda flashed a bit quickly to get a good idea of an approximate length for the stages shown.


 Oh, I got a feel for it.... You see it from a lot of persepetives while fighting, But its clear. These are my far the biggest (and I think nicest looking) stages....

I see jutsu clashes trigger the rock paper scissors (RPS)? One pice GB had a similar system.


----------



## Chamcham Trigger (Jan 19, 2007)

Kakihara said:


> Oh, I got a feel for it.... You see it from a lot of persepetives while fighting, But its clear. These are my far the biggest (and I think nicest looking) stages....
> 
> I see jutsu clashes trigger the rock paper scissors (RPS)? One pice GB had a similar system.



Yeah the rps seems to be a very welcome addition.  

As for the stages, I'll trust your judgment.  I don't really play the games often enough so I don't have a good enough feel for it.


----------



## Kaki (Jan 19, 2007)

> Yeah the rps seems to be a very welcome addition.


 Ya, It seems that all the jutus that Dont' clash in Nh3 will clash in this way...its cool. 



> I'll trust your judgment. I don't really play the games often enough so I don't have a good enough feel for it.


 oh it will be so much fun...I would like for them to keep more old stuff.....but as long as we have enough stages total its all good. Big.


----------



## The Captain (Jan 19, 2007)

Dei voice sounds female.


----------



## DirzU (Jan 19, 2007)

No it didn't :x.


----------



## Chamcham Trigger (Jan 20, 2007)

Kakihara said:


> Ya, It seems that all the jutus that Dont' clash in Nh3 will clash in this way...its cool.
> 
> oh it will be so much fun...I would like for them to keep more old stuff.....but as long as we have enough stages total its all good. Big.


pretty much.  More than 10 stages has always been good enough for me.  They'll probably have some old stages so that people can replay them with the characters since I don't really see so many new settings to come up with from the new material in the series.


----------



## The Captain (Jan 20, 2007)

Dei voice sounds female.


----------



## MS81 (Jan 20, 2007)

Moondoggie said:


> There might be a bit more to it.
> You mean here?:
> 
> 
> ...



let's just hope it's more than a Katon.


----------



## geG (Jan 20, 2007)

FiggersModar said:


> Dei voice sounds female.



No it doesn't. o_O


----------



## ♥Body Buddy♥ (Jan 20, 2007)

Oh my god, the vid is awesome. I'm definitely getting this on launch date. @_@


----------



## Nakiro (Jan 20, 2007)

Now it's time for some more character updates.... any guesses as to who's next?


----------



## _allismine_ (Jan 20, 2007)

Jesus fucking Christ I have to get this game.


----------



## SeruraRenge (Jan 20, 2007)

I couldn't tell what Deidara sounded like.  I can't hear him with Naruto being so damn loud, along with me trying to hear him over the sound of the hits.

EDIT:  BIG NEWS!!!!

Okay, if you dnl the vid, around the 44 second mark, watch each frame individually.  It's right before Deidara's ougi.  This is what you see, but it's only there for a single frame.



don't see much.  that's okay, the sand blurs it quite a bit.  Maybe if I gave you a little hint




not enough?  FINE!  I'll make it even easier!


----------



## DirzU (Jan 20, 2007)

Saw it on a gamespot post too, dude, you have mighty fine eyes there .


----------



## Ziko (Jan 20, 2007)

When was the release date again?


----------



## Teebor (Jan 20, 2007)

This game is gonna be friggin awesome, i feel sorry for da pplz dat can only get narutimate hero 2(Ultimate Ninja) and we get Narutimate Accel


----------



## angel2devil (Jan 20, 2007)

Nakiro said:


> Now it's time for some more character updates.... any guesses as to who's next?



Gaara and Kankuro?


----------



## MegamanXZero (Jan 20, 2007)

Wow, this game is gonna own. Now I definitely need Swap Magic + a Slide Tool, but I can't find a reliable (online)store. I've always wanted to play import games like Narutimate Hero 3 on my PS2.


----------



## Seany (Jan 20, 2007)

That was orgasmic...


----------



## Kaki (Jan 20, 2007)

> They'll probably have some old stages so that people can replay them with the characters since I don't really see so many new settings to come up with from the new material in the series.


 Right.......but probably will redo them as always.... of course bigger is better. But I'd always wanted alternates like being able to play a level at day and during the night....


----------



## M E L O D Y (Jan 20, 2007)

HERE


and here's the vid on youtube.this


----------



## Kaki (Jan 20, 2007)

thanks....

btw it seems they are going for a slightly exponential chara update system.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Jan 20, 2007)

Sasor is confirmed people, don't worry



Notice on the 3rd one you can clearly see Sasori (with his tail and face) and see the kanji for Sasori's name. 

He's in the game.

And yeah, I'm making a sig/avy out of this. It's official


----------



## SeruraRenge (Jan 20, 2007)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> Sasor is confirmed people, don't worry
> 
> 
> 
> ...



wait...who is that between the Naruto and Sasori keychains?  The name looks too long for Sai, but I still can't tell who it is.


----------



## TenshiOni (Jan 20, 2007)

Great points, Kyuubi Naruto & SeruraRenge. Though, personally, I never doubted Sasori being in this game.  

@SeruraRenge: That's Gaara.


----------



## mugenmarv (Jan 20, 2007)

SeruraRenge said:


> wait...who is that between the Naruto and Sasori keychains?  The name looks too long for Sai, but I still can't tell who it is.




Thats GAARA, cleary  you can see his "love" sign on his forehead


----------



## TichX (Jan 20, 2007)

Awesome trailer, loved the music that went with it! For character updates the most I'm looking forward to is Lee's, Neji's Kankuro's and Itachi's.


----------



## Kaki (Jan 20, 2007)

> @SeruraRenge: That's Gaara.


 oh....it looked like the squorpion of sasori. Thanks....

Realy my only favorite in this game is.....the game itself. 
However, if oro gets nice upgrades I'd be quite pleased. 
I'd also like to see ino.


*BTW*: *Direct Link to Trailer*


----------



## Nakiro (Jan 20, 2007)

I'm interested in seeing everyone. 

Shikamaru in action the most though.


----------



## Kaki (Jan 20, 2007)

He should have a nice ougi or two....

I think if they let you do summon vs summon it could be neat.....but not needed.


----------



## Nakiro (Jan 20, 2007)

Gamabunta vs Pakkun battle START!!!


----------



## TichX (Jan 20, 2007)

From what was said earlier it does look like there could be 36 characters, judging from the spaces on both sides of the character images. Is it possible we will get that many? Or is 21 or so more likely? Thoughts?


----------



## Shepard (Jan 20, 2007)

TichX said:


> From what was said earlier it does look like there could be 36 characters, judging from the spaces on both sides of the character images. Is it possible we will get that many? Or is 21 or so more likely? Thoughts?



It is quite complicate, as if they're going by storyline arcs some of the upgraded part 2 characters shouldn't be in (namely Sasuke, Sai, Yamato etc...) however I can't picture the game without Sasuke at all and they need to pull a good amount of characters after NH3


----------



## Kaki (Jan 20, 2007)

Look, 30 is not many...Less than 40 would be a downgrade.


----------



## Shepard (Jan 20, 2007)

Kakihara said:


> Look, 30 is not many...Less than 40 would be a downgrade.



The problem is, where do you get 40+ characters being limitated to the suna arc?


----------



## Kaki (Jan 20, 2007)

Last game had 42 or 41.... so they would add three or four to that....
Maybe take out Maito naruto and someone else.


----------



## TichX (Jan 20, 2007)

Hmmm, well, has the possibility of the game having characters from NH3 like the dead hokages, etc completely ruled out yet?


----------



## DirzU (Jan 20, 2007)

I don't think you should go hoping for more than 24..., it's a new start to the series you know, it's not just NH4 with MORE ougis, MORE characters, MORE stages... .


----------



## Bass (Jan 20, 2007)

TichX said:


> Hmmm, well, has the possibility of the game having characters from NH3 like the dead hokages, etc completely ruled out yet?



Not yet. In one of the screenshots, you see Kakashi fighting pre-timeskip Naruto.


----------



## ☆Indigo☆ (Jan 20, 2007)

Ahhh so _this_ is where the thread went!  xDD  The one in Konoha TV was merged with the one in the gaming section...
Hmm...*subscribes cause she never goes into the gaming section*

Well, to stay on topic, this game looks totally awesome.  xD  Definitely getting it...


----------



## Nakiro (Jan 21, 2007)

Anything below 40 character would be a downgrade, one of the better points in NH3 was the large character rooster.


----------



## Kaki (Jan 21, 2007)

Thanks, that was mentioned. 

Maybe another update on monday....


----------



## MS81 (Jan 21, 2007)

Kakihara said:


> Last game had 42 or 41.... so they would add three or four to that....
> Maybe take out Maito naruto and someone else.



dude that was the last installment of pt.1 so wait til the last installment of pt.2 to get then.


----------



## Chamcham Trigger (Jan 21, 2007)

Kakihara said:


> Last game had 42 or 41.... so they would add three or four to that....
> Maybe take out Maito naruto and someone else.



Hanabi?  Though I liked Maito Naruto :S.  It doesn't seem like it'll be too hard to keep the roster in the same range as the previous game though, the anime preview showed a lot of people in their post timeskip form, so that could be the aokay for them to replace all of the old models that had timeskip remakes shown.


----------



## Kaki (Jan 21, 2007)

Some of us feel they may have alternate costumes....but that may be limited. 

Ya, I don't know about hanabi......


----------



## angel2devil (Jan 21, 2007)

Seriously I don't understand why the dead guys from part 1 can't be in it. Even if Accel is the first of a new series, is still a Naruto game.
Would be the dumbest thing in the world if they don't add past characters...


----------



## Kaki (Jan 21, 2007)

They will....I can't wait to see how they upgrade just those. Haku, zabuza, sound five, etc.


----------



## Chamcham Trigger (Jan 21, 2007)

Kakihara said:


> Some of us feel they may have alternate costumes....but that may be limited.
> 
> Ya, I don't know about hanabi......


Possibly so.  I never checked to see how much memory 3 took up anyway since I got an official copy,but maybe someone knows how big it was.  If it didn't take up too much space, then anything's possible


angel2devil said:


> Seriously I don't understand why the dead guys from part 1 can't be in it. Even if Accel is the first of a new series, is still a Naruto game.
> Would be the dumbest thing in the world if they don't add past characters...



As long as no one's officially said it then it's nothing to get worried over.  Right now all we're doing is speculating, so as long as no one says something crazy like joe musashi's gonna be in the game, then it'd be pretty hard to gauge whether they're right or wrong.


> They will....I can't wait to see how they upgrade just those. Haku, zabuza, sound five, etc.


 maybe we'll see tiger mizuki


----------



## angel2devil (Jan 21, 2007)

Kakihara said:


> They will....I can't wait to see how they upgrade just those. Haku, zabuza, sound five, etc.



Yeah, i know they will but i don't get why some people are so pesimistic with the character rooster




Chamcham Trigger said:


> Possibly so.  I never checked to see how much memory 3 took up anyway since I got an official copy,but maybe someone knows how big it was.  If it didn't take up too much space, then anything's possible



Only 1,4 GB ^^


----------



## DirzU (Jan 21, 2007)

I'm not pessimistic, I'm realistic... I wouldn't like it if all the NH3-characters were in it. Then I can just throw away my copy of NH3 neh?

And I don't want to see any of you guys get hurt when they announce a roster of 24 fighters, and you're all like WOOOOOT FOOOOK!!oneone!BBQ!!


----------



## Kaki (Jan 21, 2007)

> If it didn't take up too much space, then anything's possible


 It did NOT, I heard it took a good bit less than 2 GB. oh too late, angle said 1.4 GB.



> Yeah, i know they will but i don't get why some people are so pesimistic with the character rooster


 Maybe they didn't play nh3.



> maybe we'll see tiger mizuki


 He would be the super ultimate broken secret characther.....omg.



> And I don't want to see any of you guys get hurt when they announce a roster of 24 fighters, and you're all like WOOOOOT FOOOOK!!oneone!BBQ!!


 When they show a dead characther, other than dead gaara (wich could be a neat charachter lol), Imma gonna neg you to teach you to be more optomistic.


----------



## DirzU (Jan 21, 2007)

I did play NH3, I'm still playing it, and that's what I want to keep doing.


----------



## Gene (Jan 21, 2007)

Dosu would own in this game. They better have him this time.


----------



## Kaki (Jan 21, 2007)

OK, you have a bit over *two months*.



> Dosu would own in this game. They better have him this time.


 That would be surpream. I would probably piss myself, but I'm afraid they will not go back and fillin. We can only hope. 
I cosplay as him too..

Dosu if forever forsaken....


----------



## angel2devil (Jan 21, 2007)

DirzU said:


> I wouldn't like it if all the NH3-characters were in it. Then I can just throw away my copy of NH3 neh?



Just like a lot of people did with NH2 when NH3 came out... ^^


----------



## Kaki (Jan 21, 2007)

Well, Nh2 still had some stuff that nh3 didn't they threw out icey stages, assists (I earned them all) , and Kakashi's 1000 years of pain.


----------



## SeruraRenge (Jan 21, 2007)

Kakihara said:


> Well, Nh2 still had some stuff that nh3 didn't they threw out icey stages, assists (I earned them all) , and Kakashi's 1000 years of pain.



it also had a GOOD Zabuza.


----------



## Kaki (Jan 21, 2007)

And a good kakashi.....I had forgotten about some of that stuff.


----------



## Kaki (Jan 21, 2007)

And a good kakashi.....I had forgotten about some of that stuff.


----------



## Kaki (Jan 21, 2007)

And a good kakashi.....I had forgotten about some of that stuff.


----------



## Nakiro (Jan 21, 2007)

Yeah I doubt they would go back and fill in the characters unless it was someone really important like Kages.

It would be great if they added them, Zaku, Kin and Dosu. But I would rather they add someone from the Jounin list I made few pages back. Genma in particular.


----------



## ☆Indigo☆ (Jan 21, 2007)

Adding Genma would absolutely pwn.
Though I really REALLY would love to play as Aoba.  xDDD  Probably not going to happen though.


----------



## TichX (Jan 21, 2007)

Genma would be pretty tight....as well as Shikamaru's dad and Hayate Gekkou IMO.


----------



## Chamcham Trigger (Jan 21, 2007)

Nakiro said:


> Yeah I doubt they would go back and fill in the characters unless it was someone really important like Kages.
> 
> It would be great if they added them, Zaku, Kin and Dosu. But I would rather they add someone from the Jounin list I made few pages back. Genma in particular.



I would so kill for Kin to be in the game.  She was one of my favorites.  Too bad her death was....so pathetic.


----------



## Banshi (Jan 21, 2007)

Is it just me or does deidara's voice sound REALLY deep. If you listen closey to the preview when naruto is fighting deidara at 57 seconds you can hear it.


----------



## Chamcham Trigger (Jan 21, 2007)

IndigoSkies said:


> Adding Genma would absolutely pwn.
> Though I really REALLY would love to play as Aoba.  xDDD  Probably not going to happen though.



Well they added Anko, and honestly enough, while she was shown a bit more than Genma, it's not like she's done so much more than him, so it'd be reasonable to add him in there I think.  



> Is it just me or does deidara's voice sound REALLY deep. If you listen closey to the preview when naruto is fighting deidara at 57 seconds you can hear it.


I guess they wanted to really push in the fact that he's a dude or something.  Gonna be kinda weird considering his appearance.


----------



## Nakiro (Jan 22, 2007)

Yeah he sounds like a guy... which is a good thing.. considering he's a guy.


----------



## Kaki (Jan 22, 2007)

> I would so kill for Kin to be in the game. She was one of my favorites. Too bad her death was....so pathetic.


 That's how I feel about dosu. They never even put them in as assits. 

It would be realy cool if they when back and added them, and the chunin preliminary stage.


----------



## Chamcham Trigger (Jan 22, 2007)

Kakihara said:


> That's how I feel about dosu. They never even put them in as assits.
> 
> It would be realy cool if they when back and added them, and the chunin preliminary stage.



oh yeah thinking about that I guess since their time expired so long ago we probably won't be able to see them at all 

Pretty sad since Shikamaru's special in GNT is based off of his fight with Kin....did they put that in NH3?  I didn't use him much so I can't remember.


----------



## Nakiro (Jan 22, 2007)

Update... pretty lame... again...


----------



## Konoha (Jan 22, 2007)

More update with a F**ked up site :S


----------



## MikoWolf (Jan 22, 2007)

the flash version of the site.

if this is old then hang me 

(edit: ok, not quite flash but looks like it)


----------



## Nakiro (Jan 22, 2007)

Konoha said:


> More update with a F**ked up site :S



I don't see nothing wrong with the site except the lack of a good update.


----------



## Kaki (Jan 22, 2007)

> did they put that in NH3? I didn't use him much so I can't remember.


 Well, they kinda did but I'm not sure where they took it out. 
I know he had jutsu where he frose them and threw bombs and one where the threw and expolsion note and many something else. He also had a dance off ougi.


----------



## Nakiro (Jan 22, 2007)

He doesn't have one that hits the wall in any of the Narutimate Hero games. I personally found it really stupid in GNT that the wall would just appear... It's because of things like that, that I find NH series to be far superior... like Gaara using Taijutsu more then sand in GNT.


----------



## Kaki (Jan 22, 2007)

More than his MS paint sand? Whatever that's not the topic...

I did like making half shukaku dance.


----------



## lapiz (Jan 22, 2007)

So.. the release date posted.. 2007.. 4.. 5 ..

Means April the 5th, 2007 or May the 4th, 2007? Its so annoying that the date format changes around the world..


----------



## Nakiro (Jan 22, 2007)

April 5th, 2007


----------



## ☆Indigo☆ (Jan 22, 2007)

Hmm, I just watched the preview video again because everyone said they can hear Deidara's voice...and I can't hear it.  Not over Naruto's lines...stfu Naruto, I wanna hear Deidara...


----------



## Kaki (Jan 22, 2007)

lol, that stuff does not matter...


----------



## Bass (Jan 22, 2007)

IndigoSkies said:


> Hmm, I just watched the preview video again because everyone said they can hear Deidara's voice...and I can't hear it.  Not over Naruto's lines...stfu Naruto, I wanna hear Deidara...



You can hear him in episode 135.



AAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHH!!! 

*tears his hair out slowly*

Deidara starts talking at 9:47.


----------



## Nakiro (Jan 22, 2007)

I was hoping to see more characters... we haven't seen any confirmed since like 2 weeks ago. 

In the Narutimate Hero: Accel video.. I think it's around 57 seconds that we hear Deidara.


----------



## DirzU (Jan 23, 2007)

@ Bass (off-topic) WHO is that woman in your sig...^^?

(on-topic) I hope the next character isn't  Itachi or something, 'cause he looks exactly the same post-TS... GIMME KANKoURO!!! (or Sasori offcourse)


----------



## Kaki (Jan 23, 2007)

Both of those would be the best bet for the next two...
Possbily tomorrow. We've seen monday updates.


----------



## Psysalis (Jan 23, 2007)

not sure if this was posted yet, check this vid out 

the shadow falls?


----------



## Kaki (Jan 23, 2007)

It certainly was, by our very own oni.


----------



## TichX (Jan 24, 2007)

Hmmm.. I guess the next most likely people we'll see confirmed are Sasori, Gaara or Kankuro?


----------



## The Captain (Jan 24, 2007)

Probably Gaara next.


----------



## Nakiro (Jan 24, 2007)

Yeah it kinda makes sense.


----------



## geG (Jan 24, 2007)

Bass said:


> You can hear him in episode 135.
> 
> that sequence
> 
> Deidara starts talking at 9:47.



It's not going to be the same voice. All the characters in that scene were just given generic evil voices.


----------



## Nakiro (Jan 24, 2007)

I just noticed in one of the other threads a picture of Naruto punching Deidara. 



It's almost exactly the same as in the latest preview of the game. 


Since it's so far away I wouldn't be suprised if they were generic voices at that point.


----------



## Kaki (Jan 25, 2007)

Right I noticed they used that punch as big insipration.....

The vocies will be legit.


----------



## Nakiro (Jan 26, 2007)

I just hope that every character will have their own "punch" sequence..


----------



## TichX (Jan 26, 2007)

yeah that would be great like Kisame using his sword in a different way or something.


----------



## ZE (Jan 26, 2007)

Bass said:


> You can hear him in episode 135.
> 
> MEEP!
> 
> Deidara starts talking at 9:47.



I hope Deidara?s voice is different from that one. His voice has to be feminine. I always wanted him to be a woman.


----------



## Kaki (Jan 26, 2007)

every charachter already has a very unique punch sequence and combos....
That's all I'll say atm.


----------



## Fang (Jan 26, 2007)

While this game looks gorgeous, I'm still waiting for Narutimate Hero 2 to come out this June. 

Does anyone have any recommendations for modding my ps2 to play imports?


----------



## Kaki (Jan 26, 2007)

Ya, get a fucking slide card and get this game.


----------



## ZE (Jan 26, 2007)

SwapMagic…


----------



## Fang (Jan 26, 2007)

Kakihara said:


> Ya, get a fucking slide card and get this game.



Which is...what exactly? I'm not into the whole import scene, so...


----------



## Kaki (Jan 26, 2007)

Pm moondogie.....he found a nice link to buy it.


----------



## Nakiro (Jan 26, 2007)

Kakihara, you know Japanese?


----------



## ZE (Jan 26, 2007)

I know animese, Japanese used in animes and videogames.


----------



## Nakiro (Jan 26, 2007)

Isn't it the same? Anywho.. any interesting informtion in Japanese on the official site?


----------



## Kaki (Jan 26, 2007)

Probably.....but not translated.


----------



## Nakiro (Jan 26, 2007)

Kakihara said:


> Probably.....but not translated.



That's why I'm asking.. perhaps some poor soul see's us suffering in need of proper transltion because of the lack of visual updates.


----------



## Ritzbitz8 (Jan 27, 2007)

Wow before that trailer, I NEVER noticed Deidara had that thing on his left eye.


----------



## SeruraRenge (Jan 27, 2007)

Ritzbitz8 said:


> Wow before that trailer, I NEVER noticed Deidara had that thing on his left eye.



he only did until his fight.  Gaara broke it.


----------



## Ritzbitz8 (Jan 27, 2007)

Ohh, that makes sense then.

About this slide card thing, I've found sites to buy it, but no real detail from people on how it works. It just said it wont void my warranty, blah blah. How does it work? Is it reliable?


----------



## willtheshadow (Jan 27, 2007)

its reliable. u play the disc and it will stop spinning after a minute. then u use the slide card to force the tray open and put in the game you want to play. as for reliability, its supposed to work on 95% of games, but ive never had a jap or backup that it wouldnt run. it can be annoying though cause you have to do it every time. but it is the cheapest and easiest non warrenty breaking mod. hope that helps, peace.


----------



## Ritzbitz8 (Jan 27, 2007)

thanks, I'm definitely going to get it then.


----------



## willtheshadow (Jan 27, 2007)

Ritzbitz8 said:


> thanks, I'm definitely going to get it then.




for sure, are you just getting narutimate accel, cause i would recomend narutimate hero 3.

nice sig wit temari btw


----------



## Ritzbitz8 (Jan 27, 2007)

thanks.

And I'll likely get both. I heard they have improved them much over the first Ultimate Ninja. (Which is a good thing...)


----------



## Nakiro (Jan 27, 2007)

Well first one was ok... I think it just lacked lots of characters... and NA version split the Sasuke/Naruto characters into two. 

I still play it every now and then.


----------



## willtheshadow (Jan 27, 2007)

short teaser trailer
Surrender

it has a couple different scenes from ougis that were not in the other trailer, including shika and tema


----------



## MS81 (Jan 27, 2007)

I seen that one already when I watched the raw early yesterday.


----------



## Kaki (Jan 27, 2007)

Then why didn't you post it fool!?

Well, I'm checking it now. 

Narutimate one was a very good game and they improved exponentialy thereafter.


----------



## ☆Indigo☆ (Jan 27, 2007)

willtheshadow said:


> short teaser trailer
> Surrender
> 
> it has a couple different scenes from ougis that were not in the other trailer, including shika and tema


Ooh, Shikamaru!  <333
It's too short, though.  xDDD


----------



## Nakiro (Jan 27, 2007)

We didn't see Shika and Temari do anything... stupid Sakura was taking up their precious time.


----------



## ☆Indigo☆ (Jan 27, 2007)

True.
But at least we saw them.  xD


----------



## Nakiro (Jan 27, 2007)

They better give us some characters on Monday.... I don't want another blank update.


----------



## Sena Kobayakawa (Jan 27, 2007)

Yeah we desperately need some good updates.


----------



## Ritzbitz8 (Jan 27, 2007)

Maybe that's it. Six characters.

*shudders*


----------



## ☆Indigo☆ (Jan 27, 2007)

Ritzbitz8 said:


> Maybe that's it. Six characters.
> 
> *shudders*


Don't even JOKE about that.  D=

Didn't the first Gekitou Ninja Taisen game only have like 6 characters?  Maybe 8...I don't own it myself, but a friend does.


----------



## Ritzbitz8 (Jan 27, 2007)

Yeah it did. That was terrible.


----------



## Kaki (Jan 27, 2007)

> Didn't the first Gekitou Ninja Taisen game only have like 6 characters? Maybe 8...I don't own it myself, but a friend does.


 probably but....

No need for concern here.....they just want to wait untill the due date is closer. 
we have a bit over 2 months here and over 35 charachters togo.... 
We can certainly get 3 a week. So don't expect more. There will also be other gameplay updates inbetween.


----------



## Nakiro (Jan 27, 2007)

It seems that Shikamaru's character will be focusing on more traps. I wonder what kinda of gameplay updates they will give. They sure did update on character's state changes.


----------



## Kenshin11212 (Jan 28, 2007)

Nakiro said:


> It seems that Shikamaru's character will be focusing on more traps. I wonder what kinda of gameplay updates they will give. They sure did update on character's state changes.



Wasnt he about traps in Narutimett Hero 3 also? I use him because of that. When you're doing a combo, he throws an exploding tag on you. And his down-down-circle move. Arent those traps?


----------



## Kaki (Jan 28, 2007)

And he had a nice grab.....
I hope they fix that unblanace issue.


----------



## Nakiro (Jan 28, 2007)

Yeah he's using traps in NH3 as well.


----------



## MS81 (Jan 28, 2007)

damn no update still?


----------



## Kaki (Jan 28, 2007)

Relax, they will come in time. 
If there is one tomorrow we will know that they update on mondays.


----------



## Nakiro (Jan 28, 2007)

That seems to be somewhat of an pathern, We get updates at the beginning of the week.

Although...no update on Monday... which makes me think tommorow since it's usually at the beginning of the week...


----------



## DirzU (Jan 29, 2007)

I'm starting to get worried...



And still wondering if they're going to let Kankuro fight with more than one puppet in his combos. I mean, it would get crowded if he even has ONE more puppet (black ant for example) around him, so...


----------



## Nakiro (Jan 29, 2007)

Well... it's like 1AM in Japan now.. so we won't be seeing any updates anytime soon... either way Narutimte Hero web site and updates blow away the GNT web site by a mile...


----------



## angel2devil (Jan 29, 2007)

DirzU said:


> I'm starting to get worried...
> 
> And still wondering if they're going to let Kankuro fight with more than one puppet in his combos. I mean, it would get crowded if he even has ONE more puppet (black ant for example) around him, so...



I'm thinking that they will do it like the Konohamaru Gundan, I mean, the puppets will only appear when you are going to hit your rival...

I suppose that Sasori and Chiyo could fight in the same way


----------



## DirzU (Jan 29, 2007)

Sounds plausible, but I really like the chakra threads in NH3, so I don't want the threads to appear with the attacking puppets... if you understand me >_<.

It would be nice to have a 'ten puppets'-Chiyo with different puppets in her combos. Her down,down O could be the 'three buddist vacuum'-thingy, sucking the opponent in from across the arena and smacking him against the opposing wall (like tsunade's throw). 
Her forward O, O could be the puppet with the chakra circular-saw as head, swung by the other one for a multi-hit (like kankuro's forward O, O). 

I could go ON and ON about those made-up combos, damn my sucky imagination...*_*


----------



## Nakiro (Jan 29, 2007)

My guess would be, he will have two of them fighting with him... while the third one would come as ougi or a combination attack. 

Only time will tell.. I bet everyone's excited for new character images.


----------



## -OZN- (Jan 30, 2007)

I'm pretty sure that ther will be all the character since the sasuke arc...
infact in the anime trailer is showed sasuke, and that mean that the episode is alredy done...
so there isn't a reason to don't put them in the game


----------



## Nakiro (Jan 30, 2007)

Well.. there is no problem in putting it in, but these guys kinda made a trend to make these games by arcs.

Narutimate Hero 1: Water Mist/Chunnin Exam
Narutimate Hero 2: Tsunade 
Narutimate Hero 3: Rescue Sasuke

Now.. as much as I would like them to go Gaara Rescue and Sasuke's arc... I don't see it as happening. 
Narutimate Hero follows manga though.. hence the first two were done in manga type of interface. 
Might happen.. I don't know if they would risk leaving Sasuke out. We might even still see him since he's one of the main characters. That's why everyone's waiting eagerly for the update of characters on the web site.


----------



## -OZN- (Jan 30, 2007)

I'm starting to think that we'l not see any update this week...


----------



## MS81 (Jan 30, 2007)

you guys forgot about Kisame,Itachi, & Team Gai so we will have more than enough characters for the game.


----------



## angel2devil (Jan 30, 2007)

I do believe that they will cover sasuke arc. Just look in the number of chapters each game covers:

NH2: From Jiraiya's first appearance till the end of the sannin fight
91 - 171 ---> 80 chapters
NH3: Rescue Sasuke arc 
172 - 234 ---> 62 chapters

The Rescue Gaara arc only lasts 35 chapters (245 - 280)
It does'nt seems to me enough
But if we add the 28 chapters that lasts Sasuke arc (282-310) there are 63 chapter of covering for accel. This looks more reasonable.


----------



## Nakiro (Jan 30, 2007)

Kakihara said they won't be cutting off the dead character like Haku and Zabuza... I don't know where he got the information from though. 
We also saw that pre time-skip naruto fighting Kakashi in one of the screenshots. 
I wouldn't worry about the character rooster being small. 

Confirmed:
Kakashi
Sakura
Naruto
Deidara
Shikamaru
Temari
Kyuubi Naruto

Expected:
Sasori
Chiyo
Ino
Chouji
Kankurou
Gaara
Itachi
Kisame
Jiraya
Tsunade
Shizune
Konohamaru
1st Hokage
2nd Hokage
3rd Hokage
4th Hokage
Neji
Rock Lee
TenTen
Gai
Asuma
Kurenai
Orochimaru
Kabuto
Sasuke
Hinabi
Kiba
Shino
Hinata

If there are no cuts....
Haku
Zabuza
Kimimaro
Sound 4
ANBU Kakashi
Maito Naruto

If we're lucky... 
Sai
Yamato
Hidan
Kakuzo
Young Kakashi
Obito
Rin

The second states of characters... are still very questionable at this point..
Like Drunk Lee, Butterfly Chouji


Downgrading rooster for this game would be a very bad move...


----------



## -OZN- (Jan 30, 2007)

the only important thing is that they make sasuke realy powerfull...
(and I hope that they'll seriously upgrade orochimare kisame and itachi)


----------



## Nakiro (Jan 30, 2007)

I don't think the point is to make the characters stronger then the other.. it's to add versatility to the game. Since they all play slightly differently. 

Every character should beat other character. I don't think there should be a specific character better then all the rest. 

For example.. what they did in Ultimate Ninja 1.. they made Cursed Sasuke and Kyuubi Naruto as separate characters instead of just getting it for a bit after ougi.


----------



## SeruraRenge (Jan 30, 2007)

Nakiro said:


> Well.. there is no problem in putting it in, but these guys kinda made a trend to make these games by arcs.
> 
> Narutimate Hero 1: Water Mist/Chunnin Exam
> Narutimate Hero 2: Tsunade
> ...



they wouldn't be stupid enough to leave Sasuke out.  He's way too damn popular in Japan.


----------



## DirzU (Jan 30, 2007)

Kakihara is prolly just speculating about the 'no cuts', don't count on NH3 characters. you really think they're going to add them on the official site, next to the Time-Skip characters...?

The game isn't NH4 (like I mentioned before), and the pic with pre-TS Naruto proves nothing. You're just getting overyones hopes up, but look at the new GNTEX, it doesn't have previous characters either, and it's near release-date allready.

I'm betting the MAX amount is characters up to Sasuke-arc (Naruto, Sakura, Kakashi, Deidara, Temari, Shikamaru, Sasori, Chiyo, Itachi, Kisame,Team Gai, Kankuro, Gaara, Sai, Yamato, Orochimaru, Kabuto, Sasuke) But I'm really guessing much less.
Anything more would be amazing (at least to me)...


----------



## Nakiro (Jan 30, 2007)

Well.. GNT and NH are completely separate so ... you can't really compare them as to their content. 

I know what you're saying but I think there will be pleanty more characters.
According to manga, Chouji deserves to be in the game as much as Shikamaru. the thing is.. I don't think NH would cut off many character that people like. 
Team 8 wouldn't be in the game? I don't know.. they are the rookies.. even Hinata was in the first game. 

Characters don't have to "do" something to deserve a spot. 
Temari did absolutely nothing and she's in the game.


----------



## -OZN- (Jan 30, 2007)

That's realy true, and don't forghet that GNTX is a tomy game... N.accel is a bandai one...they are not linked or similiar...the only thing that limk them is that they are naruto game...but to think that they will had the same character is stupid


----------



## Kimimaro (Jan 30, 2007)

DirzU said:


> Kakihara is prolly just speculating about the 'no cuts', don't count on NH3 characters. you really think they're going to add them on the official site, next to the Time-Skip characters...?
> 
> The game isn't NH4 (like I mentioned before), and the pic with pre-TS Naruto proves nothing. You're just getting overyones hopes up, but look at the new GNTEX, it doesn't have previous characters either, and it's near release-date allready.
> 
> ...




I'm sure there's going to be much more. For example, they added _Hanabi_ in the third game. And we probably saw her twice at most.


----------



## Nakiro (Jan 30, 2007)

As far as characters go.. I will expect those which I listed there. Few pleasant supraises like few more jounins would be nice but I don't expect much less then that there...


----------



## Hellion (Jan 30, 2007)

I don't know how good Shika will be in this Accel but I know for sure he will be a beast in Accel 2.  I know it's absurdly early to talk about Accel2 but the manga readers know what I am talking about and why this game is just a teaser .


----------



## Nakiro (Jan 30, 2007)

I guess we're just going to have to wait and see...


----------



## Ritzbitz8 (Jan 30, 2007)

Maybe they'll put Baki in, lol.


----------



## Lord_Kohn (Jan 30, 2007)

Playing as Baki could be cool. We know one move he's got, at least.


----------



## Nakiro (Jan 30, 2007)

It would be nice to see Izumo, Kotetsu, Aoba, Genma fight... perhaps Izumo and Kotetsu in Accel 2


----------



## ☆Indigo☆ (Jan 30, 2007)

Damn, I'd absolutely love to play as Kotetsu and Izumo...and Aoba and Genma too.  xDD


----------



## Hellion (Jan 31, 2007)

It was another pointless update.  No new characters


----------



## -OZN- (Jan 31, 2007)

AND THEY CALING THIS "UPDATE"!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
someone who can read it can tel me what is written in the new part?


----------



## Nakiro (Jan 31, 2007)

Wel... that makes it over 3 weeks without any new characters and such.


----------



## -OZN- (Jan 31, 2007)

it semm like that something may appen the 5(day)/2(mont)/2007...but I'm not pretty sure about it...


----------



## Nakiro (Jan 31, 2007)

I don't know why but babel fish won't work on my computer... so I'll have to wait till I get to school.

Although if someone wants they could check before me and post it.



> Everyone who supports "ナルティアクセル", today! It is abrupt, but make wait it did! New information "of ナルティアクセル"...... is publication decision in weekly boy jump! ! The publication number next week weekly boy jump of February 5th sale 10! Don't you think? still being to be the information which is not published everywhere everyone, please wait in the pleasure! Well well, as for story changing. This time you will speak just a little concerning work. Me, センコウシ has produced of the face to the work handle various actual places which you have taken charge. For example. Original "NARUTO? ナルト? In order "to be issued Shueisha Publishing Co., Ltd., the ぴ which has been done TV animation production obtain the way, TV animation (the game) the event like studio ジャンプフェスタwhich records sound...... and so on and so on. At each time it goes to such an actual place there are times when you feel. "NARUTO? ナルト? "With" the enthusiasm "っ て of all people who have related to the size and the work of the power which the work which is said shoots it is enormous... with! Presently, it is in the midst of ardent producing, from the various authorized personnel to assist the "enthusiasm" is fully included even with "ナルティアクセル". Originally "the ナルティ" series it meaning that the number of appearance characters is very many approximately 20 schedules depends on audio recording. At period of such an approximately one month, the people who exceed approximately 80 names in being to give life to the character which has appeared "ナルティ", it does. As for the development early game where sound or voice have not entered being lonesome after all, the feeling which is unsatisfactory does. But when voice of the character keeps entering, the game being bustling steadily, it keeps becoming pleasant ones. And, voice of all characters enters and can deliver to the origin of everyone those which have become the attractive package highest, don't you think?...... with it is the flow which is said. This time it was introduction of the part which participates to "voice", but the person who lends power because "of ナルティアクセル" Sawayama is to in addition to and others the っ plain gauze is. "Power" of such a Sawayama's people and, "enthusiasm" being brought together to one, being to be formed it does "ナルティアクセル". With such a reason, either our development staffs could not have been defeated! ! Including "passion" even with here Hakata, it keeps advancing production! ! This week accelerator full opening! ! ひ ゃ っ ほ -! ! ! ! !



Alright, I fixed it so now it works. 
They are talking about sounds and how it brings the life into the game. They will need 20 sessions for over 80 characters... now I don't think we will have 80 characters to play with but they will still need a voice.
They are also saying something about some information book for the game that includes the new information never seen before and this seems to be on feb 5th in the shoen's jump?


----------



## -OZN- (Jan 31, 2007)

ok, so just 6 day of waiting...
O GOD...MAKE THIS DAY BE FAST!!!!!


----------



## -OZN- (Jan 31, 2007)

I think that we may find some of this scan in the new manga chapter...


----------



## DirzU (Jan 31, 2007)

WHY can't they even update the caracter-section on the Bandai-site... this is getting rather depressing.


----------



## ☆Indigo☆ (Jan 31, 2007)

So an update, but no new characters?
Dammit, I want to see new people confirmed.  xD;


----------



## -OZN- (Jan 31, 2007)

I'm thinking that at this point kankuro and sasori are pretty confirmed...since the new screen show the place where they fight...(even if we al alredy know that they'll be in the game...)


----------



## -OZN- (Jan 31, 2007)

I don't wonna be hopeless...but in the scan of shikamaru we see him do an ougi in ona place that realy remind the place where he fight against hidan and kakuzu...and in the new trailer we see him sorrounded by smoke...like if he do an explosive att...maybe we can still hope in hidan and kazuzu presence...

At last...if we remember NH3, there was the 4th hokage when he wasn't still showed in the anime but just in the manga...so...maybe if we are luky...


----------



## Nakiro (Jan 31, 2007)

4th Hokage was shown in the first episode. 

Yeah the ougi seems to take place in forest... although I highly doubt we will see up  to the Hidan/Kakuzo arc... as much as I would loved to, I can't see it happening.


----------



## -OZN- (Jan 31, 2007)

I know that this was arlredy written by someone other...but I think that they don't need to put them in story mode for make them be in the game...
anywhere...the 4th hokage that we see in NH3 is without doubt taken by "kakashi gaiden", meaning volume 27...the one that we can read at htat time...
so..even if I don't trust that hidan and kakuzu will be in the game...I think that this isn't too much imposible...


----------



## DirzU (Jan 31, 2007)

Nakiro said:


> As for the Bandai site.. they are two different sites, run by different companies, so they might not have the resources.. as well they might not want to spoil the booklet.



It was a rhetorical question  
 And Yeah, the 4th Hokage was from Kakashi Gaiden, with the attack where he placed the 'tag' on the enemy's foot, and then used Hiraishin on him..


----------



## Mizoguchi (Jan 31, 2007)

I'm going to love how kabuto gets upgraded. 
Man I can't wait!


----------



## -OZN- (Jan 31, 2007)

I wonna see desperatly new new itachi...maybe this time he will be strong as he must!!!!!!(and even neji...I can't wait anymore!!!!)


----------



## Mizoguchi (Jan 31, 2007)

Itachi was fucking killer in nh2


----------



## -OZN- (Jan 31, 2007)

yes...but in NH3 he remain the same...when all the other get serious upgrade...
I wonna see a powerfull and rich of moves itachi...and naturaly I aspect a good upgrade even for orochimaru and kisame 8D


----------



## Nakiro (Jan 31, 2007)

Well posted 3 times now.. just umm use the edit button, you can delete your posts. 

I think all characters should be on somewhat of an equal level. Where's the fun in owning everyone with like 1 move and just do it over and over.


----------



## Mizoguchi (Jan 31, 2007)

It should be equal and nh3 took a great step towards that.


----------



## dregoth (Jan 31, 2007)

-OZN- said:


> yes...but in NH3 he remain the same...when all the other take serious upgrade...
> I wonna see a powerfull and rich of moves itachi...and naturaly I aspect a good upgrade even for orochimaru and kisame 8D



He's got infinite pile drivers! That's a massive update IMHO!


----------



## mugenmarv (Jan 31, 2007)

the cyberconnect site got updated but still no real update:/


----------



## Hellion (Jan 31, 2007)

-OZN- said:


> yes...but in NH3 he remain the same...when all the other get serious upgrade...
> I wonna see a powerfull and rich of moves itachi...and naturaly I aspect a good upgrade even for orochimaru and kisame 8D



They will probably give him 
*Spoiler*: __ 



That Katon tech. he used against Kakashi.


----------



## Mizoguchi (Jan 31, 2007)

I bet he may get a new genjutsu too...


----------



## Nakiro (Jan 31, 2007)

He might get silence-no-jutsu or talk-back-al-no-jutsu.


----------



## Mizoguchi (Jan 31, 2007)

More like run away jutsu...

Damn I guess update tomorrow or is there one around?


----------



## Nakiro (Jan 31, 2007)

Update already happened... they just told us they will releasse some booklet on 5th


----------



## Mizoguchi (Jan 31, 2007)

Wow, that will be cool. is that feb 5th?
Maybe we'll get a chara update tomrrow. That's when the manga comes out I think.


----------



## Hellion (Jan 31, 2007)

Has there been an update for the naruto game for Wii.  I would go there and ask but I am shy.


----------



## Nakiro (Feb 1, 2007)

Just look at the thread... you can find everything there, you just gotta look...


----------



## Hellion (Feb 1, 2007)

I am afraid that this might happen... :abduct


----------



## Chamcham Trigger (Feb 1, 2007)

I don't know how that makes sense, but I'm sure it's safe to look there.


----------



## ☆Indigo☆ (Feb 1, 2007)

Eep...so I just completely freaked out.  xD  Um...see, I just got my copy of Narutimate Hero 3 in the mail today (I have a bad feeling that I'm going to be completely lost, but that's besides the point) and I was looking through the booklet to see what I could figure out from the English words in katakana and stuff (hey, it actually really helps, otherwise I wouldn't know how to guard and what button does what and crap like that) and all of a sudden I flipped to the last page and an ad for Narutimate Accel jumped out at me.  O_O
It's just one of the first pictures that were released (of Sakura, Naruto, and Kakashi together) with a background of screenshots from the game...but I'm not sure if all the screenshots have been seen before.  Wish I could scan it...but the scanner can only hook up to my mom's laptop, and tonight's the night she's at school until really late.  ><  I'll scan it tomorrow...


----------



## Mizoguchi (Feb 1, 2007)

Could be cool tosee. Thanks. did it have stuff on both sides?


----------



## -OZN- (Feb 1, 2007)

thinking about how can they make sasori be in the game, I had found some difficoultes to understend in wich mode they intend to make him change form...(at last 3)...so I'm come to one conclusion...this time we will had "real time" trasformation!!!if not...they'll just make him change form every 30%of life taken away...even if that sound strange...


----------



## Chamcham Trigger (Feb 1, 2007)

Why not do so through ougis like in NH3?


----------



## Lord_Kohn (Feb 1, 2007)

Changing forms through ougis like in NH3 is good in my opinion. Personally I think he should start in his real body with the Akatsuki robe on, and with the Kazekage puppet. Then he can "transform" (taking his robe of) with an ougi.
 Then the Hiruko puppet... personally I just don't find it too interesting, but I guess he should be playable in Hiruko as well...


----------



## Hellion (Feb 1, 2007)

Chamcham Trigger said:


> I don't know how that makes sense, but I'm sure it's safe to look there.



I know I was just kidding.


----------



## ☆Indigo☆ (Feb 1, 2007)

Mizoguchi said:


> Could be cool tosee. Thanks. did it have stuff on both sides?


It's just one page, and only one side.

And...I'm having problems with the SwapMagic and slide card...
So I found instructions on a website, and followed them exactly...but when I insert Narutimate Hero 3 and try to play it, I just get the PS2 "Please insert a PlayStation or PlayStation 2 format disc." screen.    It's really bugging the crap out of me cause I want to play it so badly...xD;;;;
Anyone want to help?


----------



## Crimsonsun (Feb 1, 2007)

I had the same problem with my swap magic, not sure if mine is the same as yours, but this is how i did it. I put in a normal ps2 disc and chose to the change the medium option(it was the bottom option for me) and it should change from ps2 disc to dvd or something like that, and then i put in nh3 and did the normal stuff and it worked fine.


----------



## ☆Indigo☆ (Feb 1, 2007)

Change the medium option?  I'm not quite sure what you're referring to...
On the swap magic, the only options I have are to change the language and change the video mode (from normal, to PAL, to NTSC).


----------



## Chamcham Trigger (Feb 1, 2007)

R Krippler said:


> I know I was just kidding.



oops my fault then I misunderstood.

I just wonder how he and Kankuro are gonna play.  Using more than 1 puppet is gonna be rather.....odd.  From what I can remember Kankuro only used 1 puppet in NH3 besides ougis


----------



## Mizoguchi (Feb 1, 2007)

that's right he could not use more than one in attacks, they can add other at the ends of combos.


----------



## Nakiro (Feb 1, 2007)

I don't think fighting with two puppets would be a problem.. although they might just leave him with one.. well since we've seen so many character stages so far...what we may get is Kankuro with 1 puppet, and when he does ougi he will change state to 2 puppets or sometihng. I think 3rd one will be used for ougis only.


----------



## -OZN- (Feb 2, 2007)

I think that he can use karasu to attack, kuroari for grab and the other one for jutsu...maybe they'll gonna make the 3rd puppet put off fire or something like that


----------



## geG (Feb 2, 2007)

Haven't seen this posted yet:



Just like that, Lee, Neji, Tenten, Gai, Gaara, Kankuro, Itachi, Kisame, and Sasori are confirmed.


----------



## kewlmyc (Feb 2, 2007)

Geg said:


> Haven't seen this posted yet:
> 
> 
> 
> Just like that, Lee, Neji, Tenten, Gai, Gaara, Kankuro, Itachi, Kisame, and Sasori are confirmed.



Hellz yeah!


----------



## Nakiro (Feb 2, 2007)

Awesome, is there a larger version of it though?
Updated the list. 

Confirmed:
Kakashi
Sakura
Naruto
Deidara
Shikamaru
Temari
Kyuubi Naruto
Neji
Rock Lee
TenTen
Gai
Kankuro
Gaara
Sasori
Itachi
Kisame

Expected:
Chiyo
Ino
Chouji
Jiraya
Tsunade
Shizune
Konohamaru
1st Hokage
2nd Hokage
3rd Hokage
4th Hokage
Asuma
Kurenai
Orochimaru
Kabuto
Sasuke
Hanabi
Anko
Kiba
Shino
Hinata

If there are no cuts....
Haku
Zabuza
Kimimaro
Sound 4
ANBU Kakashi
Maito Naruto

If we're lucky... 
Sai
Yamato
Hidan
Kakuzo
Young Kakashi
Obito
Rin


----------



## geG (Feb 2, 2007)

I don't think there's a large version yet. This is the only place I can find it:

Comic: "Not a carpet"


----------



## Kayuuko (Feb 2, 2007)

Like I posted in the other thread:

Don't think...

*Spoiler*: __ 



Sasori in his true form will be in this game already (or in any of the new games)... We have the whole rescue Gaara arc, with the fights Gaara vs. Deidara, Kankurou vs. Hiruko Sasori, Team Kakashi vs. Itachi and Team Gai vs. Kisame... It takes awhile until we get to the Sakura/Chiyo vs. Sasori fight so... my guess is that he will be the "STAR" of the next games...


----------



## Nakiro (Feb 2, 2007)

Well.. the games don't split arcs so his entire character will be in it, now ... it's up to them how they decide to do it. Personally I think he wiull be Kiruke then when he does ougi he will become his true puppet form.


----------



## Seany (Feb 2, 2007)

Awesome, Sasori in both games .


----------



## Suigetsu (Feb 2, 2007)

*Spoiler*: __ 





Nakiro said:


> Awesome, is there a larger version of it though?
> Updated the list.
> 
> Confirmed:
> ...






hey you are missing Anko: They should put her there rather than hanabi wich sucked pretty much on last game.

by the way do you know when is the game coming out in japan?


----------



## Chamcham Trigger (Feb 2, 2007)

Geg said:


> Haven't seen this posted yet:
> 
> 
> 
> Just like that, Lee, Neji, Tenten, Gai, Gaara, Kankuro, Itachi, Kisame, and Sasori are confirmed.



Kick ass find.  Glad Sasori is confirmed, though it seems it'd be hard not to include him.


----------



## ☆Indigo☆ (Feb 2, 2007)

Whee, awesome.  =D
Now if only there was a larger version of that...


----------



## Nakiro (Feb 2, 2007)

April 5th 

I'll add Anko as well.


----------



## The Captain (Feb 3, 2007)

Didn't the trailer show the scene where Deidara is punched by Naruto?

That happens after the Sasori fight,so they HAVE to have all his forms.


----------



## DirzU (Feb 3, 2007)

Very nice find, reps to you...


As a realist I'd say this is about the final roster...and I'm happy with that ^^.


----------



## Nakiro (Feb 3, 2007)

Final Roster? 
I think there's still plenty of character to go around.


----------



## DirzU (Feb 3, 2007)

Nakiro said:


> Final Roster?
> I think there's still plenty of character to go around.



I just can't imagine them putting everyone from NH3 in it, and it's my way of being overly enthousiastic when they DO add more characters  .
And I DID say that it's 'about' the final roster, maybe they'll add a max. of 5 TS-characters to the game, including secret ones....

There don't seem to be new screenshots on that latest scan, DAMNZ!


----------



## Nakiro (Feb 3, 2007)

Nice scan. I think we've seen all those pictures though. 

Well... some characters I'm expecting are Jiraya, Tsunde, Shizune atleast.

The way I see it is.. they gone from 1-3 adding characters and improving. Now.. Accel will have less characters? That's kind of like a downgrade. Not only that... but the roster is less then half of what it was.. now that would be a real let down.


----------



## ☆Indigo☆ (Feb 3, 2007)

Really?  I hadn't seen a few of the screenshots before...
Ah well.  More pics will come at some point...


----------



## -OZN- (Feb 3, 2007)

well...we had still 2 mont...I think that in this time tey'll gonna add at last all the ex genin, the sannin, shizune ,kabuto ,kurenai and asuma


----------



## Blooming Cosmo (Feb 3, 2007)

Geg said:


> Haven't seen this posted yet:
> 
> 
> 
> Just like that, Lee, Neji, Tenten, Gai, Gaara, Kankuro, Itachi, Kisame, and Sasori are confirmed.



Oh freakin' yes. 8DDD Hurray for Team Gai. <333

I wonder since the cover is out if we'll be getting a big update from the accel site with all the other character scans. Here's hoping. XDD

Hopefully a bigger version of that image is available soon. The cover looks awesome.


----------



## Seany (Feb 3, 2007)

Nakiro said:


> Nice scan. I think we've seen all those pictures though.
> 
> Well... some characters I'm expecting are Jiraya, Tsunde, Shizune atleast.
> 
> The way I see it is.. they gone from 1-3 adding characters and improving. Now.. Accel will have less characters? That's kind of like a downgrade. Not only that... but the roster is less then half of what it was.. now that would be a real let down.



You have to remember that this is a new series.


----------



## angel2devil (Feb 3, 2007)

Cartoon said:


> You have to remember that this is a new series.



This game is different to budokai and budokai tenkaichi (to put an example) to me.
From what we now of, Nh3 had more improvements over Nh2 than Accel to Nh3.
In essence Accel is the same game as Hero


----------



## Mizoguchi (Feb 3, 2007)

Yea, the main diff would be the name, we should get a charachter update monday.


----------



## Nakiro (Feb 3, 2007)

Lack of characters would really drop the value of the game.


----------



## TichX (Feb 3, 2007)

I agree that it would. I've been hoping from the start that they would either not drop the characters from NH3 (update them visually at least) or have at least 30 characters for NA. I hate to say it but it's looking like we are going to get about 21-24 characters. But then again I could be wrong. Like a lot of other people have said, time will tell.


----------



## Lord_Kohn (Feb 3, 2007)

Cartoon said:


> You have to remember that this is a new series.



I still don't understand why everone assumes it's a new series. Yes, it's called Accel instead of 4. That's the only thing, as far as I've seen. Okay, I haven't read all the scans closely, but I can't remember seeing "It's a new series!". Have I missed that statement?
 Oh well, everyone interprets it differently, I guess. But there is still no proof for if the old characters are still there nor taken away.
 Personally I don't see the reason why they would be taken away, and I really hope they keep all the characters. It would be really sad if I can't play as the Sound 4 just because "they aren't in Shippuuden"


----------



## Chamcham Trigger (Feb 3, 2007)

Mizoguchi said:


> Yea, the main diff would be the name, we should get a charachter update monday.



Well I'm not hoping for a different game, but I hope they have more differences than just a name, like some new mechanics to play around with and whatnot besides the same game with updated looks.


----------



## TichX (Feb 3, 2007)

Well, it looks like we get a new clash system (IMO looks tight) and real time ougis(?)


----------



## Nakiro (Feb 3, 2007)

Don't forget, there's that booklet comming out on Monday, maybe we get some usefull information.


----------



## Chamcham Trigger (Feb 3, 2007)

TichX said:


> Well, it looks like we get a new clash system (IMO looks tight) and real time ougis(?)


Yeah it actually did look really good in the trailer thingie.  The real time ougi thing might be a bit cumbersome though, but it probably just takes some getting used to.


Nakiro said:


> Don't forget, there's that booklet comming out on Monday, maybe we get some usefull information.



probably so.  I'm looking forward to it.


----------



## Seany (Feb 3, 2007)

Yes but if most of the characters from the last were left in, they would have to be given more made up moves, since they've done nothing new since.
And honistly they would have to leave some characters out, i mean the upcoming arcs doesn't have alot of new characters at all. At the most 3-4. Thats not a big update is it. So leaving the characters out for when they show up in Shipudden is better imo.


----------



## Chamcham Trigger (Feb 3, 2007)

Cartoon said:


> Yes but if most of the characters from the last were left in, they would have to be given more made up moves, since they've done nothing new since.
> And honistly they would have to leave some characters out, i mean the upcoming arcs doesn't have alot of new characters at all. At the most 3-4. Thats not a big update is it. So leaving the characters out for when they show up in Shipudden is better imo.



They've put in characters that had little to nothing to do with the current arcs before.  The made up move problem doesn't seem to be a strong one, especially since in anime fighting games they tend to put people in just so people can play as their favorite character.  It's usually harder to want to buy an anime fighting game when your favorite character's missing.


----------



## SeruraRenge (Feb 3, 2007)

I'm just hoping that the new clash system doesn't turn into another Dragon Rush.


----------



## Chamcham Trigger (Feb 3, 2007)

SeruraRenge said:


> I'm just hoping that the new clash system doesn't turn into another Dragon Rush.



I was actually thinking of how it might end up similar, but when I played I didn't really get into dragon rush often so it wasn't too big of a deal.  Though I think the clash system might be rock paper scissors.


----------



## Sharingan2000 (Feb 3, 2007)

huh? Did I miss something ? Real-Time ougi ?

There's no real time ougi, right ?
The ougi are done the same way as NH3...as seen with the 
"Naruto Warhead no Jutsu"...right ?

As for the Clash thing, it looked fast enough so I don't think it will be as annoying as Dragon Rush.
The "clash" last about 6 sec...
DR last 30 sec+


----------



## Nakiro (Feb 3, 2007)

How often do clashes happen in match. Pay attantion to it when you play and you'll see it's not that often. It's ujst like those Jutsu clashes.. well thos happen even less... 

The only thing changed about the ougi we saw was the healt bar was left there.. although we only saw that done on one of them...


----------



## Chamcham Trigger (Feb 3, 2007)

Sharingan2000 said:


> huh? Did I miss something ? Real-Time ougi ?
> 
> There's no real time ougi, right ?
> The ougi are done the same way as NH3...as seen with the
> ...





Nakiro said:


> How often do clashes happen in match. Pay attantion to it when you play and you'll see it's not that often. It's ujst like those Jutsu clashes.. well thos happen even less...
> 
> The only thing changed about the ougi we saw was the healt bar was left there.. although we only saw that done on one of them...



I dunno.  I just heard mention of a real time ougi and didn't contest it since I know even less than everyone here about the game besides random speculation.  

But yeah the clashes most likely won't happen much due to the fact that it's a side system and if it were to be a major aspect of fighting, then it'd take away from the overall meat of the game being the characters individual moves and the overall mechanics


----------



## SeruraRenge (Feb 3, 2007)

Chamcham Trigger said:


> I was actually thinking of how it might end up similar, but when I played I didn't really get into dragon rush often so it wasn't too big of a deal.  Though I think the clash system might be rock paper scissors.



Actually, I meant by the fact that the CPU tries to do Dragon Rush every chance it gets, then doesn't do much else.


----------



## Chamcham Trigger (Feb 4, 2007)

SeruraRenge said:


> Actually, I meant by the fact that the CPU tries to do Dragon Rush every chance it gets, then doesn't do much else.



Ohhhh.  OHHHH Now I get you.  I was getting mixed up with when you two clash and you start fighting all speedy to try and emulate how fast they fight in the show, but you mean when they do the special where they fly at you and you can't block the move, and can only hope to do a special out of it, counter with your own, or fly away and hope they don't catch up.  I seriously hate the fact that they continuously do that like in the first game.


----------



## -OZN- (Feb 4, 2007)

I don't think that this will be bad as the DR,I mean, from the immager it seem realy brevious and dinamic, and surely is better than the follow move in NH series,anywhere, I think that there will be an option to put it off;P


----------



## Suigetsu (Feb 4, 2007)

I got swap magic to play Narutimate hero 3 however it only works in one playstation and tought the swap magic opens on my playstation the narutimate hero 3 doesnt work

Do you know wy is this happening? and I really dont get it wy ps didnt made their games region free.By the way is it true that the PS3 is region free?


----------



## Even (Feb 4, 2007)

still no updates... aaah, mendokuse naah...


----------



## Lord_Kohn (Feb 4, 2007)

SeruraRenge said:


> I'm just hoping that the new clash system doesn't turn into another Dragon Rush.



What is Dragon Rush? Would anyone like to explain?


----------



## ZE (Feb 4, 2007)

Akatsuki Leader said:


> I got swap magic to play Narutimate hero 3 however it only works in one playstation and tought the swap magic opens on my playstation the narutimate hero 3 doesnt work
> 
> Do you know wy is this happening? and I really dont get it wy ps didnt made their games region free.By the way is it true that the PS3 is region free?


First, do you know how to use it? Depending on the version of the console you have (slim or the old version) you have or to open the console, or to remove the disc protector, that way you can insert the card.


----------



## Moondoggie (Feb 4, 2007)

Lord_Kohn said:


> What is Dragon Rush? Would anyone like to explain?


 
It's a techique/minigame in Dragonball Z Budokai 3 that can activate during a fight, it involves the players to go through three stages of button pushing. If the defender hits the same button as the one on offense the mini-game will stop, otherwise the offense's attack will continue. Till it gets to the final chance(3 like mentioned) where the offense will perform a special attack to finish the defender off.


----------



## MS81 (Feb 4, 2007)

dragon rush was okay moon, why you didn't like it?


----------



## Moondoggie (Feb 4, 2007)

MS81 said:


> dragon rush was okay moon, why you didn't like it?


 
I didn't like it? hehe I didn't say I didn't like it. ^^
I really didn't mind it, but I see where it gets tiring after doing it 3 times in a row.


----------



## Nakiro (Feb 4, 2007)

Yeah Dragon Rush was fine every now and then but man.. it can get annoying when you're trying to have a normal match and CPU just keeps spamming it.


----------



## angel2devil (Feb 5, 2007)

I found something interesting in the NA official website's message board

I was searching for the new imformation in the shonen jump and i came across a guy that posted this




> ジャンプ10号見たらナルト英雄録がありました。白や5人衆がキャラとして使えそうです。



According to google translation



> When jump 10 you saw, there was a [naruto] hero record. White and 5 human groups of people use it may as [kiyara], is.



It says that "white" and "5 human groups of people" will be playable
"White" is haku and i don't know about 5 human groups but could be sound 5

Is possible that could be a misunderstanding of mine, but i can assure you that i didn't make up it.
Proof:


----------



## -OZN- (Feb 5, 2007)

???what is written here????
anywhere, someone had alredy the new book?'????
someone know something new?!?!?!?!
(I'm starting to be insane)

do you people think that we must wait new chapter for take a look at some new?


----------



## Chamcham Trigger (Feb 5, 2007)

-OZN- said:


> do you people think that we must wait new chapter for take a look at some new?



wait...what?


----------



## -OZN- (Feb 5, 2007)

if we must wait chapter 341 for take a look on the news about the game
(sry, my english is not good enogue)


----------



## angel2devil (Feb 5, 2007)

> if we must wait chapter 341 for take a look on the news about the game
> (sry, my english is not good enogue)


The Issue that contained new info was #10, and we received the raws of that issue last thursday. 
So we wouldn't have to wait another chapter to get the info. I expect that sooner or later *today* someone scan the pages of the new Accel goodies.


----------



## Nakiro (Feb 5, 2007)

Why did the site say Feb 5th then?


----------



## angel2devil (Feb 5, 2007)

Beacuse we get the raws before Shonen Jump is published


----------



## -OZN- (Feb 5, 2007)

well, someone can traslate what is written in the raw version?


----------



## Nakiro (Feb 5, 2007)

Well the problem isn't translating.. it's actually the raw. I don't think it's out yet.


----------



## Chamcham Trigger (Feb 5, 2007)

-OZN- said:


> if we must wait chapter 341 for take a look on the news about the game
> (sry, my english is not good enogue)



oh don't worry about it at all.  I get it now.  Glad someone was able to clear it up.


----------



## Nakiro (Feb 5, 2007)

So any idea of where we could look up the booklet from?


----------



## geG (Feb 6, 2007)

Larger picture, rawr


----------



## Nakiro (Feb 6, 2007)

Naruto look weird there. Something about his neck.. 
Nice find though... 
I just want something to happen... update or something...


----------



## geG (Feb 6, 2007)

Yeah, his neck kind of... isn't there.

And why are all four of the ninja vests different shades of green?


----------



## Nakiro (Feb 6, 2007)

Good point.. also.. did Kakashi switch his blue color to black?
Gai and Lee have different shades of Green in their suits as well as their vests..

I can imagine Shikamaru in black.. and it looks like he's glancing over at Temari.


----------



## Chamcham Trigger (Feb 6, 2007)

Geg said:


> Larger picture, rawr



kickass find Geg.
I wonder who the guy is on the top right.  All I see is white cloth behind kisame.  I wonder if that's even a person.


----------



## Nakiro (Feb 6, 2007)

It's Kisame's sword.


----------



## Chamcham Trigger (Feb 6, 2007)

Nakiro said:


> It's Kisame's sword.



 thanks.  I should've known better.


----------



## Purgatory (Feb 6, 2007)

Chamcham Trigger said:


> kickass find Geg.
> I wonder who the guy is on the top right.  All I see is white cloth behind kisame.  I wonder if that's even a person.



White cloth? I'm pretty sure it's Samehada wrapped up. Kisame always holds up Samehada behind him like that.


----------



## The Captain (Feb 6, 2007)

Oh god,that pic is awesome.


----------



## Chamcham Trigger (Feb 6, 2007)

Neji Kun said:


> White cloth? I'm pretty sure it's Samehada wrapped up. Kisame always holds up Samehada behind him like that.



Um yeah...>.>
look at the post above yours, and then above mine to clarify things.


----------



## The Captain (Feb 6, 2007)

Why is Kakashi's Icha book green?


----------



## willtheshadow (Feb 6, 2007)

FiggersModar said:


> Why is Kakashi's Icha book green?



its the newest volume lol.


----------



## Haohmaru (Feb 6, 2007)

Yeah Naruto's gift to Kakashi. If that's all the characters that will be in the game it would be disspointing. But I'm sure they'll suprise us with more characters.


----------



## Nakiro (Feb 6, 2007)

They better... or this game won't sell all that great...


----------



## MS81 (Feb 6, 2007)

I'm waiting for them to show us some new ougi's.


----------



## Nakiro (Feb 6, 2007)

I'm more interested in characters at this point... ougis have always been great in NH games.


----------



## Kami-Sama (Feb 6, 2007)

damn ....

i hope that:


*Spoiler*: _manga spoiler_ 



 that kazuku and hidan are secret characters.... aoba must be there too....oro and kabuto must be a given... azuma has to be there... tenzou and the KWGOD..


----------



## Nakiro (Feb 6, 2007)

I think this game will only feature first arc of second part... 

Next game will probably have Sai, Yamato and all them other guys...


----------



## Purgatory (Feb 6, 2007)

Chamcham Trigger said:


> Um yeah...>.>
> look at the post above yours, and then above mine to clarify things.



Yeah...I know..I didn't feel like deleting it either.


----------



## Seany (Feb 6, 2007)

Kami-Sama said:


> damn ....
> 
> i hope that:
> 
> ...



Your gonna have to wait for at least accel 2 for those =P

Damn Sasori looks awesome on the cover.


----------



## SeruraRenge (Feb 6, 2007)

I have a feeling that Sai and Yamato are in the game.  Maybe even Hidan and Kakuzu!  Just because the character isn't on the box, doesn't mean they're not in the game.  I mean, on the NH3 box, all you can see is

Naruto
Sakura
Sasuke's eyes
the Sound 5
Orochimaru
Kabuto
Kakashi

They were the only ones on the box, and yet we also got Shodai, Nidaime, Yondaime, Anko, Asuma, Kurenai, Hanabi, ANBU Kakashi, and even Konohamaru!

Don't let the fact that they're not on the box fool you.


----------



## -OZN- (Feb 6, 2007)

...
HOW THE HELL THEY CAN MAKE A NARUTO GAME WITHOUT SASUKE!!!!!!!
damn...if they don't make sasuke in the game I'll go to kick the programmer ass till they die!!!!!


----------



## Purgatory (Feb 6, 2007)

Cartoon said:


> Your gonna have to wait for at least accel 2 for those =P
> 
> Damn Sasori looks awesome on the cover.



Don't you mean...


*Spoiler*: __ 



Hirako?


----------



## -OZN- (Feb 6, 2007)

still no news from the booket?


----------



## Kami-Sama (Feb 6, 2007)

Cartoon said:


> Your gonna have to wait for at least accel 2 for those =P
> 
> Damn Sasori looks awesome on the cover.



(darth vader voice on RotS) NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

i need my ps2 back


----------



## geG (Feb 6, 2007)

If they were to follow the mechanics of the manga, how would one actually defeat Hidan in the game? Can he even be knocked out?


----------



## Seany (Feb 6, 2007)

Neji Kun said:


> Don't you mean...
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



He's still called Sasori, thats just the name of his puppet body.



> I have a feeling that Sai and Yamato are in the game. Maybe even Hidan and Kakuzu! Just because the character isn't on the box, doesn't mean they're not in the game. I mean, on the NH3 box, all you can see is
> 
> Naruto
> Sakura
> ...



Yes but all these characters had appeared in the anime X3


----------



## DirzU (Feb 6, 2007)

I thought it was HirUko... and technically it's the name of the puppet he is in, 'cause 'puppet-body' sounds like his 'own' body... (although you didn't mean that prolly).

And I find the lack of Shonen Jump-info disturbing... VERY...disturbing... . I mean, how come NOBODY has been able to scan the issue?


----------



## Nakiro (Feb 6, 2007)

I don't know.. maybe they just don't want to share the information..


----------



## Konoha (Feb 6, 2007)

Nakiro said:


> Awesome, is there a larger version of it though?
> Updated the list.
> 
> Confirmed:
> ...


and if your real lucky Tobi will includes too but i hope yondaime in it


----------



## Mizoguchi (Feb 6, 2007)

We have got to see some new chrachters or something this week


----------



## Chamcham Trigger (Feb 6, 2007)

Geg said:


> If they were to follow the mechanics of the manga, how would one actually defeat Hidan in the game? Can he even be knocked out?


Simple, they won't.  If or when he's put in a Naruto game they won't make him follow things too closely just so that some sense of balance can be kept.  Just like how in games where you get mangekyo'd they didn't make you fall to the ground all worn out, they just changed things up by making you move slower for a period of time.  


Mizoguchi said:


> We have got to see some new chrachters or something this week



Depends on how production's coming along I guess.


----------



## Mizoguchi (Feb 6, 2007)

By that do you mean that they are still tweaking the game? I'm not sure.


----------



## Chamcham Trigger (Feb 6, 2007)

Mizoguchi said:


> By that do you mean that they are still tweaking the game? I'm not sure.



Oh.  I dunno I just thought they were fine tuning it until a few weeks before its launch date since there are a few titles that do things like that.


----------



## Mizoguchi (Feb 6, 2007)

I see, I don't know one way or the other about stuff like that. I am pretty sure that by the end of the week we should see about 3 more charachters.


----------



## Nakiro (Feb 7, 2007)

No new characters just another background ...


----------



## The Captain (Feb 7, 2007)

Looks like we can even explore the Sand village this time too!

I hope Oro has his triple Rashomon...


----------



## Chamcham Trigger (Feb 7, 2007)

FiggersModar said:


> Looks like we can even explore the Sand village this time too!
> 
> I hope Oro has his triple Rashomon...



I guess it depends on how many tails Kyuubi Naruto will be able to attain in this game.


----------



## SeruraRenge (Feb 7, 2007)

*slams head repeatedly into desk*

if there is a god, he REALLY doesn't want us to see any new character pics.


----------



## Chamcham Trigger (Feb 7, 2007)

SeruraRenge said:


> *slams head repeatedly into desk*
> 
> if there is a god, he REALLY doesn't want us to see any new character pics.



.  Well they're bound to come eventually.  A new background is nice isn't it? xD


----------



## The Captain (Feb 7, 2007)

I wonder if KN4 is gonna be a secret ougi or something.


----------



## Hellion (Feb 7, 2007)

SeruraRenge said:


> *slams head repeatedly into desk*
> 
> if there is a god, he REALLY doesn't want us to see any new character pics.



LOL.  At least you didn't smack a small animal across the room


----------



## hurka (Feb 7, 2007)

from the NA site translated with google translate:

_As for tightening about the information of the game!

This week February 6th (the fire) monthly boy jump of sale
Furthermore February 10th (Saturday) at weekly boy jump of sale
New information “of [naruteiakuseru]” large release!_

It seems for me they are messing up us with these dates...


----------



## TenshiOni (Feb 7, 2007)

Weekly Boy Jump is Shounen Jump and since we always get the raws a couple of days earlier than Japan I'd count on that "large release" finding its way onto the internet by tomorrow.


----------



## -OZN- (Feb 7, 2007)

I had notice something interesting in the high/right corner of the game cover...
there is written ntsc/j ....
ntsc is the sigle of american game if I'm not gonna wrong, so, is this game aviable even for american ps2 version?
(not that is good for me since my ps2 can read every game format )


----------



## hurka (Feb 7, 2007)

-OZN-:

NTSC-J is not playable on US ps2s.the same is just the NTSC, but the region code is different. on US ps2s you can play NTSC-U/C without any modification.

sry but according to this page:
shadowy_blue/Solina's Gaara character essay
it seems the weekly shounen jump releases on mondays, so I can't do anything with this february 10 date.


----------



## Sasuto (Feb 7, 2007)

If this game dosen't even have the 4th tail naruto and the new sasuke, i probably won't get the game. I don't get why i should spend almost 80 bucks just for 6 or 7 new characters..Oh well..maybe i'm wrong and we'll get some of kakuzu's badassness (new word?) and sasukes freshness.


----------



## Even (Feb 7, 2007)

well, Sunagakure looks good at least... I WANT NEW CHARACTERS!!!!


----------



## ☆Indigo☆ (Feb 7, 2007)

Still no new characters?
Dammit.


----------



## -OZN- (Feb 8, 2007)

still no news from shonen jump?! 
how much do we still need to wait?!



W LITFIBA!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## angel2devil (Feb 8, 2007)

here


> ジャンプ１１号情報
> 第１部の物語を体験するにはマスターモードをプレイし思い出の欠片を集める必要がある。これを集めることによりヒーローモードで１つ１つの戦いが開封され下忍修行編・木の葉崩し編・綱手捜索編・サスケ奪回編の物語を楽しめるそうです。情報はこれだけでした



Google Translation:


> Jump 11 information
> You experience the story of the 1st section, it is necessary to play master mode and to gather the fragment of memory. One one fight to be opened can enjoy the story of the leaf destroying compilation cord hand search compilation [sasuke] recapture compilation of the lower patience training compilation wood with hero mode, by gathering this so is. Information was just this



zomg, this better not be fake


----------



## Nakiro (Feb 8, 2007)

So there will be story mode for part one as well?


----------



## dents_jaunes (Feb 8, 2007)

I barely understand that google-translation
Can someone explain me?


----------



## ☆Indigo☆ (Feb 8, 2007)

Erm...I can't really understand that translation.  ^^;;;
Anybody know enough Japanese to give us a readable translation?


----------



## Lord_Kohn (Feb 8, 2007)

Jump 11 Information

To experience Part 1 of the story, you must play Master Mode and gather the fragments of memories.
To gather the memories it seems that you can have fun going through the Breaking of the seal, the Genin Training Part, Konoha Kuzushi (Destruction of Konoha), The Search for Tsunade, Rescue of Sasuke through 1 on 1 battles in Hero Mode.
This was all the information.

I've not mastered the japanese language yet though, so I might have made some mistakes... but I think it's mostly right.


----------



## ☆Indigo☆ (Feb 8, 2007)

Sounds pretty cool...=D
Thanks for the translation.


----------



## Bass (Feb 8, 2007)

Well, that explains the screenshot of pre-timeskip Naruto fighting Kakashi.


----------



## Nakiro (Feb 8, 2007)

So we will have probably all the characters from part 1 as well as part 2 characters..... 
Zabuza and Haku are safe as well I suppose!!
YEAH!


----------



## milesprowler (Feb 8, 2007)

i cant wait for this game?


----------



## HyperBlade13537 (Feb 8, 2007)

...Why did you post that in the form of a question?


----------



## Nakiro (Feb 8, 2007)

This is probably one of the best news concerning this game...


----------



## Psysalis (Feb 8, 2007)

it would be kick ass if we could use chiyo in this game


----------



## The Captain (Feb 9, 2007)

Oh god,I would spend the whole day going through the whole thing.

Awesome.


----------



## Ritzbitz8 (Feb 9, 2007)

milesprowler said:


> i cant wait for this game?



Lol, great post.

I wonder if we'll have preskip Kiba, Ino, etc... but only timeskip Naruto, Sakura, etc. It'll be an odd mix.


----------



## Nakiro (Feb 9, 2007)

We already saw preskip Naruto so he will have both versions..


----------



## angel2devil (Feb 9, 2007)

*OMG*

Now is even more confirmed that the characters of first part would be in the game
I was watching an old article that confirmed it in jeux-france.com and all that was revealed a month ago!

Source: Avril Lavigne - 'Nobody's Home' 

*?Naruto: Narutimate Accel will allow the beginners like rediscovering the first seasons by the intermediary of to main Hero mode reporting the events of the preceding episodes of the series? *

It surprised me. Do you all knew of the existance of this article?


----------



## Nakiro (Feb 9, 2007)

Yeah somwhat.. didn't take time to look it up translated though...


----------



## destinator (Feb 10, 2007)

Ok I got a thread about Accel over at mangahelpers and I thought I might share the new scans with you too =)

Big thanks for scanning them to Seraphimon-TK and his friend:





Here is a link for the original posting: by Syaoran


----------



## kewlmyc (Feb 10, 2007)

destinator said:


> Ok I got a thread about Accel over at mangahelpers and I thought I might share the new scans with you too =)
> 
> Big thanks for scanning them to Seraphimon-TK and his friend:
> 
> ...


And still no new characters. 

At least we know more about Shikamaru's and Temari's attacks.


----------



## Blooming Cosmo (Feb 10, 2007)

Those are awesome new scans. But I wish they'd release some more characters. I really want to see some Team Gai caps.


----------



## Nakiro (Feb 10, 2007)

Nice scans, anyone bother to translate that? 

well.. one thing I noticed is that there will actually be fighting in the actual story mode and it's not 1v1.. so I'm guessing it's kinda like Uzumaki Chronicles type of fighting. 

There's more depth to Story Mode this time around as the health bar in few pictures looks longer, so I suppose you're gonna be getting powerups or stats that you level up.


----------



## TenshiOni (Feb 10, 2007)

Man, the art of this game is outstanding. 

Thanks for the scans.


----------



## destinator (Feb 10, 2007)

Oki here is a translated version of the second page (dont expect real infos xD) I did that for fun^^


----------



## ☆Indigo☆ (Feb 10, 2007)

Wheee Shikamaru and Temari stuff!  <3333


----------



## Nakiro (Feb 10, 2007)

I posted in the translation forum asking if someone could translate.. I guess it's only first page now.


----------



## destinator (Feb 10, 2007)

Nakiro said:


> I posted in the translation forum asking if someone could translate.. I guess it's only first page now.


The guy will probably translate the other page too. I'll post it here if he did it ^^


----------



## Feathers! (Feb 10, 2007)

I hope this game lives up to the hype, im tired of the naruto action/adventure games confining you to small cubes to do battle.  The fighting games feel more open, like naruti no hero 2&3.  More open environments and AI opponents that challenge.  I hope we can get some of that this time around.


----------



## Nakiro (Feb 11, 2007)

So are you saying in 2&3 enviroments were good?  
Well.. I'm hoping for less Kawamiri jutsu and maybe more string hits. 

As for the challenge, just change the handicap...


----------



## -OZN- (Feb 11, 2007)

I hope that they'll gonna seriously upgrade the A.I. of the cpu..
in NH3 all the player play at the same way when used by the cpu...
A great example for what I'm say is kidomaru lv2, he can attack from every zone of the stage, and he is obviously a long range fighters, but when he is used by cpu he only try to come near to you and to do grab, and he NEVER try to use his move from long distance, he only throw his strange kunai...I hope that this will be changed...


----------



## destinator (Feb 11, 2007)

First page as scan:


----------



## angel2devil (Feb 11, 2007)

Thanks destinator *reps*
Mmm Kakashi training...


----------



## MS81 (Feb 11, 2007)

angel2devil said:


> Thanks destinator *reps*
> Mmm Kakashi training...



damn that's a spoiler for ya.


----------



## Nakiro (Feb 11, 2007)

I think they meant the bell training.. 

Thanks for the translation again.


----------



## Ritzbitz8 (Feb 11, 2007)

Lol, "Kakashi's useless skill awaits!'


----------



## destinator (Feb 11, 2007)

I thought about that training part too...but I doubt it has anything to do with the stuff after the save gaara arc. Maybe its the traning for this made up 3 man rasengan...


----------



## Nakiro (Feb 11, 2007)

The onyl training I can think of is the Kakashi's second bell training.. other then that... Kakashi was in hospital after the Sand arc. 
Bell training.. or something made up for the game.
Naruto's wind manipulation training is in the Hidan/Kakuzo arc and we won't be seeing those two in this game.. maybe next one.


----------



## Mizoguchi (Feb 11, 2007)

So, its just some game type training? They do that type of stuff....


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 12, 2007)

So this is for PS2 correct? Meaning i'll have to get swipe card for mine since PS3 doesn't play region free for PS2. How much is a card swipe?


----------



## Sasuto (Feb 12, 2007)

Nakiro said:


> The onyl training I can think of is the Kakashi's second bell training.. other then that... Kakashi was in hospital after the Sand arc.
> Bell training.. or something made up for the game.
> Naruto's wind manipulation training is in the Hidan/Kakuzo arc and we won't be seeing those two in this game.. maybe next one.



Are you even sur about what your saying? OR your only being a ass saying things your not even sur about.

And by that i meant for the hidan and kakuzu part.


----------



## Kayuuko (Feb 12, 2007)

Sasuto said:


> And by that i meant for the hidan and kakuzu part.



Well... both characters won't be in the game for sure~
They won't appear in the anime until next year.~


----------



## willtheshadow (Feb 12, 2007)

Angel-chan said:


> Well... both characters won't be in the game for sure~
> They won't appear in the anime until next year.~



thats not completly true seeing as the games are based on the manga. However, you think we would have seen or heard something by now.


----------



## Nakiro (Feb 12, 2007)

They aren't on the cover, neither is Sasuke... I think it's pretty obvious that the game will cover up until the Gaara Rescue arc. 
Sasuke and Hidan/Kakuzo arcs will probably be in the next game.


----------



## Kayuuko (Feb 12, 2007)

willtheshadow said:


> thats not completly true seeing as the games are based on the manga. However, you think we would have seen or heard something by now.



They could have added Deidara and Sasori in the last game already then since they are in the manga since the beginning of 2005.

The games are based on anime appearance... Yondaime was an exception.


----------



## Nakiro (Feb 12, 2007)

They will not put anything in the game that's not animated once the game comes out... so yeah...

I thin kthe games are still based on manga though.. just look at the winning poses for characers and when they are starting the battle.. 

GNT might be based more on anime but NH is more based on manga...


----------



## destinator (Feb 12, 2007)

Tough I have to admit that part2 sasuke might be ingame as secret character like yondaime was in nh3...


----------



## Sasuto (Feb 12, 2007)

...a game whitout sasuke? ..no doubt they made a big mistake..i'm still hoping to see the hidan and kakuzu arc ...And by the way ...the cover won't show ALL the characters..


----------



## angel2devil (Feb 12, 2007)

Even if this game does not cover the 2nd shipuuden saga, Sasuke is a must so they will add him as a secret.


----------



## ☆Indigo☆ (Feb 12, 2007)

They've got to have Sasuke.
I mean, I hate him, but the game just wouldn't seem right without him...


----------



## destinator (Feb 12, 2007)

Yes it would be strange to only have part 1 sasuke...that woudnt match somehow. Also I think p2 sasuke was already in Jump Superstars xxx (dont know how its called, just the newest one).


----------



## TichX (Feb 12, 2007)

^yeah I remember seeing a vid of Jump Ultimate Stars that had part 2 Sasuke in it. Maybe he'll be a secret character who knows....

On another note does anyone have any guesses that we only get shikamaru and temari this month? or do you think its possible we'll get some more in the next week or so?


----------



## destinator (Feb 12, 2007)

Well its getting closer now...I got a list with all updates and temari/shika were added on the 01/09 so its a bit now. I guess that the next or the update after that should contain new characters(but maybe just people from the cover). Because were getting in the hot phase with just 1 month before the release soon^^


----------



## Nakiro (Feb 12, 2007)

They haven't really given us any serious updates since... then...


----------



## Mizoguchi (Feb 12, 2007)

I guess they are going for an exponential update thing. well, at least when part two comes out next week.


----------



## destinator (Feb 13, 2007)

Nakiro said:


> They haven't really given us any serious updates since... then...



They have...they just put in the Shounen Jump ^^

Okay ^^

I just got someone who has the SJ #11. He cant scan it but he confirmed the hero mode thing....

Just what he said(thanks to pazuzu):
So you go through Master Mode and collect Memory Fragments.
And they unlock bits of Hero Mode.
With 4 stories, the Genin Graduation, the Konoha Destruction, the Tsunade Search and the Sasuke Rescue.

Which means that theyll keep at least 75-90% of the NH3 characters or all ^^


----------



## -OZN- (Feb 13, 2007)

do you think they'll gonna give us secret jutsu to unlock?


----------



## hurka (Feb 13, 2007)

there should be something in SJ #10 too... according to what they said on the official page.(yea I'm talking about that february 5 update...)


----------



## destinator (Feb 13, 2007)

hurka said:


> there should be something in SJ #10 too... according to what they said on the official page.(yea I'm talking about that february 5 update...)



We all know the thing is...its like impossible to get a scan of it ^^
That thing was a 2 page preview ^^

I am trying since 2 weeks to get it ^^


----------



## -OZN- (Feb 13, 2007)

I konw this is "out of theme"...but someone can tell me plz wich is the best bleach game for ps2?



W LITFIBA!!!!!!!!


----------



## little nin (Feb 13, 2007)

i just discovered this thread 

the game looks like it's gonna own


----------



## Sasuto (Feb 13, 2007)

-OZN- said:


> I konw this is "out of theme"...but someone can tell me plz wich is the best bleach game for ps2?
> 
> 
> 
> W LITFIBA!!!!!!!!



Bleach blade battlers.


----------



## destinator (Feb 13, 2007)

Sasuto said:


> Bleach blade battlers.



I second that...the other games just suck.


----------



## Hellion (Feb 13, 2007)

Sasuto said:


> Bleach blade battlers.



Thats the one that you could steal your opponents, cinematic special.  If so then yeah thats the best one.


----------



## Haohmaru (Feb 13, 2007)

Tough that one sucked too. They still need to make an awesome Bleach game.
Any news on Accel?


----------



## Nakiro (Feb 13, 2007)

New background... and something I can't understand...


----------



## kewlmyc (Feb 13, 2007)

Yay, grass and rocks.....


----------



## Mizoguchi (Feb 13, 2007)

Its hard to tell they even changed it....
Also, shouldn't they have a third site on TV tokyo somtime?


----------



## Gene (Feb 13, 2007)

I want characters not backgrounds.


----------



## dkirbyj (Feb 13, 2007)

I'm not sure, but it looks like Time-skip Sasuke is IN!!!! XD


----------



## Nakiro (Feb 13, 2007)

I'd rather they give us some "real" updates and pictures then creating another site that will just give us more of the same pictures/information....

Yeah.. that's Sasuke.. it's a poster though. I think it's just a promo for something, was in Library section, could check there.


----------



## Bass (Feb 13, 2007)

I think it's just a Shippuuden promotion. Doesn't really look like an Accel poster since it doesn't have the logo of the game on it.


----------



## Nakiro (Feb 13, 2007)

Yeah, it was in the latest SJ I think..


----------



## destinator (Feb 14, 2007)

Nakiro said:


> Yeah, it was in the latest SJ I think..



Yes just look here: Same admin help thread post

Also the last lines are about the full intro. Seems as they want to release it this week...(though not sure about that because of the crappy babelfish translation)


----------



## Nakiro (Feb 14, 2007)

Full intro should be interesting if it's done like in NH3..


----------



## Lord_Kohn (Feb 14, 2007)

I translated the newest part of the "Senkoushi's Accel Full Throttle" Corner (the one that gets updated all the time when everyone wants new characters )
 Not sure if anyone's interested, there's not much about the game at all. There's mostly talk about the anime. Of course, I'm not the best in the world on japanese, so there's always the possiblity that I have got something the wrong way.
---
Finally it's this week!!

At 19:00 in the 15/2 (Wednesday), Naruto Shippuuden starts with a one hour special!
(Excluding some regions)

The long awaited new part!
We will have fun seeing the grown up Naruto & Co in the anime!

I´ll probably watch from the opening to the ending again and again, once again.

Ah, I'm looking forward to it!!

By the way, has everyone read the edition of Weekly Shounen Jump that was published last week?

Actually, in the front page of the magazine there is a poster for Naruto Shippuuden!

The poster is composited with popular characters and it's really cool, this has to decorate the walls at home!

Of course the poster is also decorating the walls in our development room!

*pic*

Furthermore!
Relating to what is going to be the first bullet of the TV Anime Shippuuden project, new information is 大解封 (DaiKaiFuu? Big answer seal? I'm quite sure it's the name of an information booklet or similar, with a cool ninja-esque name )

The one who has grown up is not just Naruto!
The figures of his friends is being revealed to the public, so without fail, get your hands on it and read!

And, when the page turns to were the Anime information is...

Inside is a super gorgeous original work colour front page!!
Even covering two pages!!

This week too the information for Naruto Shippuuden is at its peak!
To the one who loves Naruto, Senkoushi (the author of this column) it's unbearable to wait for the contents!
It's a super luxery!

Of course, the eagerly under-production Narutiaccel (shortening of the name) makes an appearance in "Jump Hero G+!"!
Check so you want miss it!!

Since the last week the tension has been building up, but...
This week too, Accel (accelerator) full throttle!!! Hyahoo!!!


----------



## angel2devil (Feb 14, 2007)

Jump Hero G+? I wonder when it will come out.


----------



## Nakiro (Feb 14, 2007)

What's with all these different versions of Jump....


----------



## Lord_Kohn (Feb 14, 2007)

I don't know, never heard about that version before. There seem to be lots of different Jumps. ^^;; I tried to search on wikipedia, but didn't find anything.


----------



## destinator (Feb 14, 2007)

Well so no intro??? The last line said something about the release of the full intro of accel on babelfish o.o (okay babelfish is... still!).


----------



## Lord_Kohn (Feb 14, 2007)

This is a good example why bakafish translations aren't reliable translations. You could read it like that as well, but that seems very unlikely.

*Short Happy Japanese Lesson!! And some more! But mostly a lot of babbling... ^^;;*

The word in question is 全開, writing in romanji as zenkai. The meaning is "opening fully" or "full throttle". The kanji 全 (pronounced zen or other variants) means by itself "whole, entire, complete, etc." and 開 (pronounced kai or other variants) means on it's own "open, unfold, unseal".

 Now babelfish chose to translate the kanjis as two words, therefore getting "full opening". Although it could be read as that as well, I think that it should be the full word, zenkai, because that's what sounds most likely, with the meaning of "full throttle", making it "This week too, Accel Full throttle!", with the accel and full throttle being the theme of the game, sort of, you know, with the title being Accel and all. (This is my interpretation of it, of course)
(He writes this on the end of every message in the column.)

Also, I forgot to accel (accelerator) to the end message in the original post, better change that.
---
I think I write to much. ^^;;


----------



## -OZN- (Feb 14, 2007)

do you think that pre-timeskip character will be tha same of NH3 or there will be a change even in they?


----------



## TichX (Feb 14, 2007)

^ Im perfectly fine with them being the way they are, but it would be tight if they could have some new jutsus and ougis. OH and please give Zabuza the speed he had in NH1 and 2. Hes one of my favorite chars but I didn't use him that much because of how slow he was in NH3


----------



## destinator (Feb 14, 2007)

Thanks a lot Lord_Kohn but for people who dont speak japanese its just the only way to get something out of all the kanjis ^^

Meh I really got excited but as it seems we wont get anything


----------



## Nakiro (Feb 14, 2007)

I'm thinking we will get more updates once the first episode of new series starts.


----------



## Feathers! (Feb 14, 2007)

Im sure this has been posted before but it still looks so niiice for those who haven't seen it.  Link removed


----------



## Lord_Kohn (Feb 14, 2007)

destinator said:


> Thanks a lot Lord_Kohn but for people who dont speak japanese its just the only way to get something out of all the kanjis ^^
> 
> Meh I really got excited but as it seems we wont get anything



Sorry if I sounded mean with that post. ^^;; I didn't mean it in that way. It's just that babelfish can give faulty translations, as in this case. But I guess babelfish is better than nothing if you don't understand the language. =) Babelfish probably works better with languages with similar grammar, right? Like swedish... nevermind, I checked, and it doesn't support swedish... ^^;;;

Argh, off-topic.

Once the anime starts we should get more new characters and stuff, hopefully. =) I'm waiting to see what random characters are going to be in the game eventually  (like Konohamaru and Hanabi)


----------



## destinator (Feb 14, 2007)

Ah no no you didnt sound mean. I got what you wanted to express with that =)


----------



## Mizoguchi (Feb 14, 2007)

> Im sure this has been posted before but it still looks so niiice for those who haven't seen it. AOL


 I belive that was oni here on nf. 

Who is that to the right of kakashi on the poster?


----------



## Nakiro (Feb 14, 2007)

Sakura......


----------



## Mizoguchi (Feb 14, 2007)

oh, thanks, I was thinking it was jirobu for a minuite...


----------



## willtheshadow (Feb 14, 2007)

Just thought id add something to this thread......there is no way in hell that they will exclude Sasuke. Don't even worry about where the anime is, he'll be there. Also you can all quote this when the game comes out and hes there lol. Peace.


----------



## TenshiOni (Feb 14, 2007)

aburoYin said:


> Im sure this has been posted before but it still looks so niiice for those who haven't seen it.  Link removed


Nice. My first vid on youtube is still going strong.


----------



## Nakiro (Feb 15, 2007)

Well, it's a great video. I still watch it now and then.


----------



## Ritzbitz8 (Feb 15, 2007)

You posted that? I fav'd it forever ago. It's awesome! 

But not as awesome as what's going on in Konoha TV right now...


----------



## Nakiro (Feb 15, 2007)

You mean people complaining and asking where the new episodes are... not all that great... maybe once the episode comes out... 

U really want to see the new characters though... why do they keep us in dark so much... last characters were over two months ago.


----------



## Ritzbitz8 (Feb 15, 2007)

they gotta confirm Gaara and Kankuro soon, probly.


----------



## destinator (Feb 15, 2007)

Ritzbitz8 said:


> they gotta confirm Gaara and Kankuro soon, probly.



Eh even we dont have pictures...all characters from the cover are confirmed 
Also most of the old characters are somehow confirmed too through the master/hero mode ^^ we just need pictures


----------



## Nakiro (Feb 15, 2007)

CAUTION!!!!
There is a short commercial about Accel here, it's before the actual episode continues so if you don't want to watch the part of the episode, just stop once the Accel commercial is over. 

It shows... Temari, Neji, TenTen, Lee, Gai, might have mised someone.. 


ending


----------



## DirzU (Feb 15, 2007)

You beat me to it


----------



## sorrythatusernameistaken (Feb 15, 2007)

Nakiro said:


> CAUTION!!!!
> There is a short commercial about Accel here, it's before the actual episode continues so if you don't want to watch the part of the episode, just stop once the Accel commercial is over.
> 
> It shows... Temari, Neji, TenTen, Lee, Gai, might have mised someone..
> ...


if you look closely enough you can see a cutsecne of two akatsuki members walking in the desert in that comercal


----------



## destinator (Feb 15, 2007)

Thats JUST sasori and deidara ^^


----------



## Nakiro (Feb 15, 2007)

Yeah that's Sasori and Deidara.


----------



## Seany (Feb 15, 2007)

Damn they all look so cool in their new outfits


----------



## Psysalis (Feb 15, 2007)

Ritzbitz8 said:


> they gotta confirm Gaara and Kankuro soon, probly.



gaara has already been confirmed


----------



## DirzU (Feb 15, 2007)

Kankuro is also confirmed, being on the cover and all... 

I think he wants them to appear on a site, neh?


----------



## Nakiro (Feb 15, 2007)

Nice Des. 
Confirmed Characters are....

Naruto
Sakura
Kakashi
Temari
Gaara
Kankurou
Shikamaru
Kisame
Itachi
Sasori
Deidara
Neji
Lee
Gai
TenTen

Majority of the character from NH3 will also be making their appearance.


----------



## -OZN- (Feb 16, 2007)

I don't know why but I cannot see the new commercial, do you ha some other link?


----------



## Nakiro (Feb 16, 2007)

episode!

It should come soon, like within 2first min..


----------



## -OZN- (Feb 16, 2007)

thx a lot nakiro


----------



## destinator (Feb 16, 2007)

I think youtube didnt like my video dont know why it wasnt up after 8h <.< now my link should be working...episode! just in case ^^


----------



## Nakiro (Feb 16, 2007)

Yup... now it's working!


----------



## DirzU (Feb 16, 2007)

What the HELL are you talking about?


Question 1: WHO do you suppose Orochimaru is in the commercial? It only shows Neji, Tenten, Gai, Lee and Gaara...(as previously unviewed characters) The first fight is Naruto versus Neji...

Question 2: So you always thought that Orochimaru was pantsless up to Part 2?


----------



## -OZN- (Feb 16, 2007)

I don't know what you think you had see, but in the video naruto fight against neji....anywhere...from the start of the anime I'm absolte sure that sasuke will be in...and I'm starting to think that is not so impossible to see even sai and yamato in NA 



W LITFIBA!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 16, 2007)

Anyone know what i use to play this game? What do i need? Swipe or mod chip or something?


----------



## Nakiro (Feb 16, 2007)

It's for PS2 so whatever you used for NH3 should work, I think swipe should be fine.


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 16, 2007)

Don't own NH3, played it on my friends. So i'm clueless on what to get and he's not home till next month.


----------



## competitionbros (Feb 16, 2007)

swap magic + flip top/slide tool or a mod chip, i use the Swap Magic/ Flip Top combo


----------



## MS81 (Feb 16, 2007)

I can't wait to see more ougi's from Kakashi/Gai and Naruto/Lee.


----------



## The Lazy Shadow (Feb 16, 2007)

I wish the website would update with more characters.


----------



## -OZN- (Feb 17, 2007)

I had a mod chip, and my play work perfectly, I think is the easyest solution for play import game



W LITFIBA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DirzU (Feb 17, 2007)

another reason to never eat at KFC...

LOOK, a new scan  , but since it isn't on here yet, and you guys are always faster than me, I sure hope it's not a fake... 

Anyho, gotta love that new Kyuubi rasengan, SOOOO UNBELIEVABLY RED!


----------



## mugenmarv (Feb 17, 2007)

haha that scan is funny  is it me, or does it look like naruto is doing "Kyuubi Spiritbomb"?? XD just like Goku does his spiritbomb ( expect 1 hand for naruto ) nice find btw.


----------



## ☆Indigo☆ (Feb 17, 2007)

Nice scan.  =D


----------



## angel2devil (Feb 17, 2007)

That seems to be the Jump Hero G+ scan. Really nice. I'm looking forward that someone translates the Part 1 corner X3

EDIT: Sakura with long hair? Sasuke with white sleeves?


----------



## Love Mitarashi Anko (Feb 17, 2007)

When is is supposed to be released?


----------



## Nakiro (Feb 17, 2007)

April 5th

That seriously does look like Spirit Bomb(first thing that Ihought about when I saw it. Good scan.. I suppose we will be getting most if not all the characters that have been around in NH3 which is a great bonus. 

So the Hero and Master mode will allow us to go through the whole part one.


----------



## Love Mitarashi Anko (Feb 17, 2007)

Ahh.. April 5th.. that's to long!   i want to play it now.. i guess i have to hold on ... but when it comes!


----------



## Purgatory (Feb 17, 2007)

APRIL 5TH!? HOLY SHIT!

This year will kick ass. the Americans (AKA me as well) will get NH2 and they'll get Accel.


----------



## TichX (Feb 17, 2007)

This is awesome! Im gonna love using characters like Shodaime and 
Nidaime with the upgraded gameplay, such as the clash system.


----------



## Lord_Kohn (Feb 17, 2007)

I translated the scan: [Shinsen-Subs]​_Tokyo​_Majin​_Gakuen​_Kenpuchou​_-​_03​_[6F838051].avi

I hope I haven't translated something wrong. And sorry about the ugly layout, I used paint... ^^;;


----------



## DirzU (Feb 17, 2007)

Thx for the translation, seems they added this new 'awakening'-thingie, I guess dog-mode Kakashi might also be a result of this 'awakening'.

Makes me wonder, will it cost Gaara Chakra to taunt, and when he does, will he also get a 'flying mode' (dancing through the sky-stuff)... HMMMMMMMZ, IT'Z ALL... SO.... MYSTERIOUS!!

Now if all characters have different awakenings, it will offer more individuality to the chars, but I reckon more broken gameplay as well... only time will tell.


----------



## Nakiro (Feb 17, 2007)

I think the characters will change state once something triggers it, different triggers for different characters, ie. low on hp, use jutsu, use ougi, and stuff like that.. I'm curious as to how they will balance everything out. 

Thanks for translating! +rep


----------



## SeruraRenge (Feb 17, 2007)

the awakenings remind me of the Ougi in the One Piece Grand Battle games, where the more hurt you were, the more powerful they became.


----------



## Blooming Cosmo (Feb 18, 2007)

YAY! A GLIMPSE AT TEAM GAI! Finally. 8D Also thanks for the translation. Sounds awesome.


----------



## -OZN- (Feb 18, 2007)

I think that the awakening thing is the blu chakra that sorround kakashi in the video,or maybe he is a new way to activate status without do ougi...
GREAT!!!!I can finaly use sharingan, byakugan and kyubi trasformation without had the enemy with less than half healt!!!




W LITFIBA!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Nakiro (Feb 18, 2007)

Yeah, once you did the ougi then the person was already low on health.. and if you didn't pull it off at start then you're fighting for like extra 10 seconds in your "transformed" state.


----------



## Banshi (Feb 18, 2007)

It sounds like they will finally allow heightened states without using ougi's, i been waiting a while for something like this.
cant wait


----------



## angel2devil (Feb 18, 2007)

"awaken through provocation" 
Provocation could be the pressing up button thing in certain characters (Lee, Sasuke, Naruto) ???


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Feb 18, 2007)

Noob Question: Do you need a mod chip to install to your PS2 (Any specific name of one would be nice) and where do you buy them?


----------



## Nakiro (Feb 18, 2007)

Yes.. I hope every character has it somewhjat different, I know it can't be totally different but not same for everyone.

I can imagine the sound 5  going to stage 1 while in this mode and then when they do ougi they go to stage 2, that would be sweet.


----------



## Ryuuken + (Feb 18, 2007)

Shiranui Genma said:


> Noob Question: Do you need a mod chip to install to your PS2 (Any specific name of one would be nice) and where do you buy them?



just get a swap magic disc, its easier


----------



## Shepard (Feb 18, 2007)

Wow, look at this, i just didn't stop by this thread for a week and I geat all those good news! Part 1 chars are in wich is _great_ and the "awakening" mode sounnds very exciting!

And on top of all this since I saw Shippuden chapter one I'm positive Sasuke will be in too and maybe Sai and Yamato too.

Those are great news rep+ for the scan and the trans


----------



## Nakiro (Feb 19, 2007)

Looking forward to next site update, as we may actually get something good this time around since the Shippuuden is out. 

Hopefully it's not another lame update...


----------



## kewlmyc (Feb 19, 2007)

Nakiro said:


> Looking forward to next site update, as we may actually get something good this time around since the Shippuuden is out.
> 
> Hopefully it's not another lame update...



Should come out on Wednsday like most of the updates do.


----------



## Nakiro (Feb 19, 2007)

Actually I find it that updates change almost every week.. it started from Monday, then moved to Tuesday then to Wendsday.. so I don't think there's a set date for them...


----------



## Kaki (Feb 19, 2007)

Sounds like a pattern to me.......but why no uptades still. Even after my ban.


----------



## Nakiro (Feb 19, 2007)

We've been getting scans mostly during your ban period. 

Look back through thread and you will find around 4 new scans... 
Most updates were talking about Shippuuden, now that that's gone, I think they will add more characters .. there'a slo another commercial where u can see Gaara, Neji, Lee, Gai, Temari and TenTen.

Welcome back btw.


----------



## MS81 (Feb 20, 2007)

no update so I'll w8 til weds.


----------



## Kaki (Feb 20, 2007)

> Welcome back btw.


 Thanks, I saw a trailer and 2 scans.....


----------



## -OZN- (Feb 20, 2007)

how much time do he keep to bring me the game if I order it?
and...wich is the most affibadle site to order the game?



W LITFIBA!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## -OZN- (Feb 20, 2007)

out of treath question...why sai had this bad skin color?!
did he eat bad food?!?


----------



## Nakiro (Feb 20, 2007)

Sai didn't get his share of the sunlight.


----------



## Enfamous EYE (Feb 20, 2007)

Aside from the character list,
I want to know how far the story mode will go...
And if they are going to show some spoiling moments for the future.
(I remember NH2 showing the barrel Sasuke was in after I finished story mode.)


----------



## Nakiro (Feb 20, 2007)

Story mode will go from Beginning of Naruto to ending of Gaara Rescue Arc.

There are two modes though. 
There's a "Hero" and "Master" mode... one of those will deal with Shippuuden story while the other one will just feature Part One. Also, from the available information it's as if you're going to be playing one mode to unlock the parts to the other mode.

Now what's got me curious is how they will do certain characters, I mean.. I wouldn't really like it for Sasuke using Chidori or Naruto using Rasengan on Haku.. 
Perhaps there will be few versions of characters... like Naruto 1, Naruto 2 since his fighting style will change slightly...


----------



## angel2devil (Feb 20, 2007)

Nakiro said:


> Now what's got me curious is how they will do certain characters, I mean.. I wouldn't really like it for Sasuke using Chidori or Naruto using Rasengan on Haku..
> Perhaps there will be few versions of characters... like Naruto 1, Naruto 2 since his fighting style will change slightly...




I also think that will be different versions, 
Why? Because the white sleeves that Sasuke wears in the last scan. Those sleeves were from the first NH only.
I also hope that this means alternate costumes too.


----------



## -OZN- (Feb 20, 2007)

right, in the past NH alternative costumes were redicolous, I hope this time will gonna had more costumes per character, and not the same with other color....


W LITFIBA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Sasuto (Feb 20, 2007)

What's whit the ''W LITFIBA'' thing??


----------



## Kaki (Feb 20, 2007)

I reccomend play asia to order the game.


----------



## Azure-kun (Feb 20, 2007)

I already got me hands on narutimate hero 3, this game is bitchin' I already saw the preview on Accel....Oh if only I had time to vist my blackmarketz >_<


----------



## Kaki (Feb 20, 2007)

haha, you have black markets. Man I would kill for a demo......


----------



## Azure-kun (Feb 20, 2007)

^come over to chinatown new york sometime, there's an ass load of japanesse games at your disposal.


----------



## MS81 (Feb 20, 2007)

I go to chinatown to get some of my games there, but recently I've been ordering my games from play-asia but I love the arcade on mott street.


----------



## Azure-kun (Feb 20, 2007)

MS81 said:


> I go to chinatown to get some of my games there, but recently I've been ordering my games from play-asia but I love the arcade on mott street.



the one with Time Crisis 5 ?

dude I love that place!

I head there every monday and friday!


----------



## Kaki (Feb 20, 2007)

But the game has not come out yet....


----------



## Azure-kun (Feb 20, 2007)

Kakihara said:


> But the game has not come out yet....



I must have ment this one (the red side with the mexican looking guy)


----------



## MS81 (Feb 20, 2007)

wonderz said:


> the one with Time Crisis 5 ?
> 
> dude I love that place!
> 
> I head there every monday and friday!



I usaully play the fighting games like rumble-fish 2 and SF3:3rd Strike.FTW


----------



## -OZN- (Feb 21, 2007)

did someone get new scan? 
I can't wait anmore


----------



## Nakiro (Feb 21, 2007)

Why don't you put it in your signature... 
Why are you double posting...
There's no new scans...


----------



## -OZN- (Feb 21, 2007)

Nakiro said:


> Why don't you put it in your signature...
> Why are you double posting...
> There's no new scans...



well...I don't know how to put it in my signature 
and I had write this 2 message in 2 different time ...


----------



## MS81 (Feb 21, 2007)

I wanna play wit MS Kakashi.


----------



## MS81 (Feb 21, 2007)

damn we need a site update.


----------



## MizuSayoko (Feb 21, 2007)

*__* this game is fantastic!
well, i live in germany and here you can only get narutimate hero 1 >,< i want to have narutimate 2,3 & accel.. germany is shit xD living in america is better, i guess


----------



## narutofangd (Feb 21, 2007)

Isn't this game only in japan for Japanese consoles?


----------



## mugenmarv (Feb 22, 2007)

HOLY F...CK NEW CHARS NEW CHARS!!!



check the char selection on the main site!! 

FINNALY!!









sasori looks aaawsome!


----------



## Duttyman Momochi (Feb 22, 2007)

GUY SENSEI!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Well that covers every character from the first arc of shippudden except chiyo..

I wonder how sasori is gonna play and they kept it unspoiled hmmmm


----------



## Ritzbitz8 (Feb 22, 2007)

NICE! 

Wtf is going on the bottom screen for Tenten's pic...


----------



## The Captain (Feb 22, 2007)

Holy crap,those pics are awesome.

And that looks like a giant wrecking ball in the last screencap in Ten Ten's pic.


----------



## mugenmarv (Feb 22, 2007)

I found 1 more pic O_O


----------



## The Captain (Feb 22, 2007)

Spirit bomb?

Oh damn.


----------



## MS81 (Feb 22, 2007)

wow, just wow.

I must have this game now.


----------



## The Captain (Feb 22, 2007)

OH YES!

Gaara can fly!


----------



## Mystic-G (Feb 22, 2007)

marvin16 said:


> I found 1 more pic O_O



Thank you for hotlinking a image I uploaded XD.. wasting my bandwidth I say!!!


----------



## -OZN- (Feb 22, 2007)

Ritzbitz8 said:


> NICE!
> 
> Wtf is going on the bottom screen for Tenten's pic...



I think is a giant steel ball...
GREAT!!!!!it seems that even normal jutsu this time will be wonderfull!!!!!!
this is the best update


----------



## destinator (Feb 22, 2007)

Omfg...the graphics looks totally awesome. Also the middle gaarapic on his profil seems like he is making the big sandwave he did against Kimimaro o.o
Also the levels seem really cool. The stage where gaare fights deidara looks interesting.


----------



## Psysalis (Feb 22, 2007)

jesus thats like a sprirt bomb-sengan..................

Edit: just saw those other pic on 82..... omfg gai !!!


----------



## MS81 (Feb 22, 2007)

Gai sensai owns in every Naruto game.


----------



## angel2devil (Feb 22, 2007)

Bandai Site is updated too:
this


----------



## Blooming Cosmo (Feb 22, 2007)

marvin16 said:


> HOLY F...CK NEW CHARS NEW CHARS!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Holy Shit! Tenten's got a wrecking ball! 

OMG...TEAM GAI! THEY HAVE FINALLY COME! I want this game so badly now....so freakin' badass!


----------



## angel2devil (Feb 22, 2007)

More images on Bandai Site:
Info on master mode, hero mode and the awakenings:


----------



## destinator (Feb 22, 2007)

sasoris snakelike attack looks kick ass!!!

well here is a new commercial which was aired along with shippuden 3

Link removed


----------



## MS81 (Feb 22, 2007)

can't wait til april 5th to get this.

I'm getting Hakutonoken march 30th.


----------



## Nakiro (Feb 22, 2007)

Ougi's look exactly like in anime... pretty amazing... 
Can hardly tell it's game from stills, don't know if animation is as great. 

Amazing update all together.


----------



## LayZ (Feb 22, 2007)

I wish I could forget about this game, then the release date might come faster.


----------



## SeruraRenge (Feb 22, 2007)

MS81 said:


> can't wait til april 5th to get this.
> 
> I'm getting Hakutonoken march 30th.



same here.  Can't wait for both of the games.


----------



## narutofangd (Feb 22, 2007)

In what country is it coming out on april 5th?


----------



## Nakiro (Feb 22, 2007)

Well... few things we got comfirmation of... 

-Part one character, perhaps all, perhaps very few, but atleast some important ones will be there. 

-Graphics are as astounding as always. 

-Kankuro uses both puppets in this game, and his third large one is going to be his state change once he does an ougi. 
-Gaara's state change will allow him to actually fly on the sand.
-Lee's ougi looks great, exspecially after it's done when he's holding his opponent by the collar.
-Naruto has a Spirit Bomb.
-Sasori probably won't be in his "true" form unless he's yet another state change. 

-RPG mode makes a big step up from the last one. 



Now if someone is willing to translate all that stuff... that would be great...


----------



## mugenmarv (Feb 22, 2007)

New pics and finnaly updated with "New" sign on the offical site.



sasori & deidara nice! ( sig material )


----------



## angel2devil (Feb 22, 2007)

Nakiro said:


> -Kankuro uses both puppets in this game, and his third large one is going to be his state change once he does an ougi.



Are you sure about this? There's no kanji on his suna symbol. But anyhow that would be really cool


----------



## Seany (Feb 22, 2007)

looks outstanding..


----------



## DirzU (Feb 22, 2007)

FINALLY!!!!

LURV the way Lee holds his opponents after he finished him, and Gai also looks amazing, hope his speed will be visible when you're playing him and opened gates . I feared they wouldn't be able to make Gaara's attacks as impressive as in the manga, guess I was wrong...

Everything looks great, 'specially ougis, only hoping Sasori doesn't overuse his tail-attacks you know, hope they give him some other hidden weapons in his combos.

*sigh*, watches current date, counting off hours... *sigh*


----------



## The Captain (Feb 22, 2007)

Holy poo poo.

It looks even better every update.


----------



## geG (Feb 22, 2007)

Holy shit, that new stuff is awesome.


----------



## Nakiro (Feb 22, 2007)

angel2devil said:


> Are you sure about this? There's no kanji on his suna symbol. But anyhow that would be really cool



Not sure, kinda hard to pull it off unless it was jutsu, kinda like Sasuke's katon in NH1. 

2 puppets suddenly dissapear and one appears then it dissapears again while the other 2 come back. Sounds too complicated for a regular combo... 

I was thinking about the state change kanji up at top as well. Maybe they just didn't finish it up.


----------



## Sharingan2000 (Feb 22, 2007)

Damn Everything looks awesome in this game

Asa Kujaku looks pretty cool, better then in GNT EX.


----------



## Hellion (Feb 22, 2007)

Cant wait for this game.


----------



## Nakiro (Feb 22, 2007)

Asa Kujaku?


----------



## Sharingan2000 (Feb 22, 2007)

Nakiro said:


> Asa Kujaku?



One of Gai's technique, the one on the bottom square, I thinks that's the name of that move if I remember right 



edit : yep it's Asa Kujaku(Morning Peacock)
Ninja Positions


----------



## Kaki (Feb 22, 2007)

GODDAM, I just pissed myself a bit.....too much at once.......wow


----------



## Nakiro (Feb 22, 2007)

Ah... yeah it looks quite impressive...


----------



## Aman (Feb 22, 2007)

So how many characters game are there in this game?


----------



## tari101190 (Feb 22, 2007)

i think its 15, but the websites have only shown 13:
naruto
sakura
kakashi
lee
neji
ten ten
gai
shikamaru
gaara
temari
kankurou
deidara
sasori

itachi and kisame should be there too


----------



## Kaki (Feb 22, 2007)

> Asa Kujaku looks pretty cool, better then in GNT EX.


 That's only natural.....

Now, my only concern is over how the charachter roster will fill out.... I don't want 18.....  And there is that hero mode.


----------



## Nakiro (Feb 22, 2007)

18... you will get almost all characters from nh3...


----------



## Kaki (Feb 22, 2007)

For sure... i just had a moment of doubt due to the layout on their site, but NO MORE. 

Ok....about a month to go and 30 or more charachters.


----------



## Ryuuken + (Feb 22, 2007)

i think we should at least be getting sasuke, itachi(gotta have him), kisame, tsunade, orochimaru, and jiraiya


----------



## Kaki (Feb 22, 2007)

It just looks liked there are three colomns....but its a trick.


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Feb 22, 2007)

Who, looks awsome. I really need to stop looking at this thread, it makes it impossible to wait for!


----------



## Nakiro (Feb 22, 2007)

Well thumbnails are in a frame of it's own so it could just give you a scroll bar there, or do as Bandai site did and make a button for next page. 

Yeah all the updates we got today sure paid off, everything looks great.


----------



## Kaki (Feb 22, 2007)

ya, seemes they were storing up a cluster fuck.....wow. 

hmmm, I wonder if updates will be more regular now.


----------



## Azure-kun (Feb 22, 2007)

fuck....I need this game so...fucking much....


----------



## Nakiro (Feb 22, 2007)

Yeah I think we will get regular updates from now on, they were saving for Shippuuden.
It's not like they finished all of those at the same time either. 

I would love to see few old characters though to see how they improved from NH3.. I hope they didn't just import.


----------



## Kaki (Feb 22, 2007)

Exactaly, they have to be upped to....


----------



## Azure-kun (Feb 22, 2007)

wait a minute....naruto has a Spirit bomb!?!?!?!?


Oh my fucking *passes out*

Edit: I'm not having much luck with the blackmarket guys >_<


----------



## -OZN- (Feb 23, 2007)

stop with this " spirit bomb" it's an simple GIANT SUPER MEGA IPER rasengan ;P

anywhere, for the genin in NH3 and the sound 5...they don't realy need an update, the one that need that are the 3 sannin, itachi, kisame and the 3rd hokage, the other are good as they are...(I hope that even chiyo are in this game!!!)

IMPORTANT THING: I hope that we can play sasory at last with the 3rd kazekage puppets and in true form...otherwise it would bu useless....


----------



## destinator (Feb 23, 2007)

There has been a update to the page almost every week  I think overall it are already 10 updates  So yeah but I know what you mean. But dont expect hem to pull out everything 6+ weeks before the game is even released ^^


----------



## Kaki (Feb 23, 2007)

But they should not pull everything out 6 days before it comes out...


----------



## Sasuto (Feb 23, 2007)

aww men, no sasori in his true form?? that sucks, hope they'll put it as a ouji at least. Anyway's i just figured that if the game goes only till the end of the gaara rescue arc,then we won't see sai OR yamato....and of course sasuke..man this game in my opinion ain't that big of a update from nh3..they should have put more into the game at least the sai and yamato part.


----------



## Nakiro (Feb 23, 2007)

That will be in second game... Might even go past the hidan and Kakuzo arc.


----------



## dents_jaunes (Feb 23, 2007)

Why?
Sasori in his true form appears before Kakashi's MS and the fight between Deidara and Naruto
The great Sasori will be in accel with Sasuke, Yamato, and Saï.I foresee 49 characters xD
I think Sasori will be showed against Chiyo


----------



## -OZN- (Feb 23, 2007)

I think that the only REALY sure is sasuke...no one can think to make up a naruto game without sasuke(don't tell nothing about GNTex....they are idiot)...for what we see in the manga...sasori fight MORE with the "true form" that in the hiruko form...I realy hope that bandai are good with us and that we'll give us at last 3 form for sasori, maybe he could have less life and when a form die he trasform in to the other...


----------



## Kaki (Feb 23, 2007)

I bet sasori will have an ougi transformation.....


----------



## Nakiro (Feb 23, 2007)

Sasuke will be in his pre-time skip form... probably all 3 of them...


----------



## MS81 (Feb 23, 2007)

any new vids?


----------



## Nakiro (Feb 23, 2007)

There's 4 right now right... 
1) With Naruto, Kakashi, Sakura, Deidara
2) With Naruto, Deidara, Kakashi, Sakura, Shikamaru, Temari
3) With Naruto, Kakashi, Sakura, Deidara, Neji, TenTen, Shikamaru, Temari, Lee, Gai
4) With Sakura talking.... about the story mode.


----------



## Kaki (Feb 23, 2007)

Story mode looks fucking sweet.....

Looks like GNT only got 15 charachters and no saskue.....I expect the opposite from NH.


----------



## Azure-kun (Feb 24, 2007)

the fucking blackmarket is empty on details, however acording to the offical site, you should be able to control Shukaku again.


----------



## Kaki (Feb 24, 2007)

Well, good try. OH.....I can imagine upgraded summons. 

I'm telling you sasuke must be post time skip.


----------



## Azure-kun (Feb 24, 2007)

Kakihara said:


> Well, good try. OH.....I can imagine upgraded summons.
> 
> I'm telling you sasuke must be post time skip.


now that we know sasuke is capable of element and shape manipulation, ya think he's gonna have the super electric sword that he pulled on Oro ?


----------



## Kaki (Feb 24, 2007)

I guess if they put him in he will be full of tricks...


----------



## MS81 (Feb 24, 2007)

Nakiro said:


> There's 4 right now right...
> 1) With Naruto, Kakashi, Sakura, Deidara
> 2) With Naruto, Deidara, Kakashi, Sakura, Shikamaru, Temari
> 3) With Naruto, Kakashi, Sakura, Deidara, Neji, TenTen, Shikamaru, Temari, Lee, Gai
> 4) With Sakura talking.... about the story mode.



can u show me the link?


----------



## destinator (Feb 24, 2007)

MS81 said:


> can u show me the link?



uhm visit the link from my sig xD and watch under trailers


----------



## Nakiro (Feb 24, 2007)

Yeah, just go to des's topic at manga helpers. He's done a good job of gathering all the information. 

I don't think we will get Sasuke post-time skip. We will get him pre-time skip. 
Since they are doing this by arcs.. and they made it obvious that they are doing just the first arc... so if we got Sasuke, we would have to get Sai and Yamato as well.


----------



## Sarutobi Satoshi (Feb 24, 2007)

So has it really been confirmed that all of the NH3 characters well be there????


----------



## dents_jaunes (Feb 24, 2007)

Nakiro said:


> so if we got Sasuke, we would have to get Sai and Yamato as well.



Yep,i want 49 characters ^^
42 from NH3 + Deidara + Sasori + Chiyo = 45
45 + Yamato + Sa? = 47
47 +??? +??? = 49 xD

??? = Hidan and Kakuzu...I think they won't be in accel
Perhaps Kiuby 4 tails or Obito/Rin/Young Kakashi or Ebisu or Iruka or Zetsu or Tobi or Kakashi's father or Kishimoto himself...


----------



## Nakiro (Feb 24, 2007)

Haisekishou said:
			
		

> So has it really been confirmed that all of the NH3 characters well be there????



We don't know about all of them... I'm tihnking they will leave most of them in there atleast. Charactersr important to the actual story line will most certainly be in there... 

So.. pre-time skip characters I'm expecting are...
Sasuke
Naruto
Sakura
Kakashi
Haku
Zabuza
Orochimaru
Kabuto
Neji
Lee
TenTen
Kiba
Shino
Hinata
Shikamaru
Ino
Chouji
Asuma
Kurenai
3rd Hokage
Sound 5
Gaara
Kankuro
Temari

Might have missed few...

Others like Konohamaru, Hanabi, 1st, 2nd, 4th might not appear altohugh I can't see why they wouldn't. 



			
				dents_jaunes said:
			
		

> Yep,i want 49 characters ^^
> 42 from NH3 + Deidara + Sasori + Chiyo = 45
> 45 + Yamato + Sa? = 47
> 47 +??? +??? = 49 xD
> ...



They would be on the covers if they were to show up.. but they probably don't want to go past the Gaara arc so we won't be getting any more characters from second part.. unless they decide to put Chiyo in there.


----------



## Sarutobi Satoshi (Feb 24, 2007)

I really hope that the characters of NH3 is in this game becoase by far NH3 is the best Naruto game with it's playble characters.


----------



## Kaki (Feb 24, 2007)

Ya, I hope they give us a clear sign soon, like a hokage or Haku, or even oro.


----------



## Sarutobi Satoshi (Feb 24, 2007)

The character that I always use and hope well be in this game are:
Asuma.
Sandaime Hokage.
Kurenai.
Nidaime.
Haku.
Kakashi.
Both team 8 and 10.
The Sannin.
Sasuke
and  finelly Konohamaru.(what did you nopt see his speed in NH3 he is awesome and funny and he's a Sarutobi.)

As for this new game I want Sassori/Diedara,Sai they are me favourite part 2 characters.


----------



## Kaki (Feb 24, 2007)

I'm not sure about sai and yamato. We have seen them so I'd say its an 88%chance. 
we will get NH3 guys. And PTS sasuke.


----------



## Sarutobi Satoshi (Feb 24, 2007)

Kakihara said:


> I'm not sure about sai and yamato. We have seen them so I'd say its an 88%chance.
> we will get NH3 guys. And PTS sasuke.



REALLY???

Thats great news.

Well some of them atleast be upgraded with their new moves???


----------



## Kaki (Feb 24, 2007)

It would only work if they were updated...


----------



## Nakiro (Feb 24, 2007)

There isn't much updating to be done.


----------



## Kaki (Feb 24, 2007)

Oh, I'd say there is....


----------



## Gene (Feb 24, 2007)

GIVE US DOSU ALREADY DAMMIT!


----------



## Kaki (Feb 24, 2007)

OMG, dosu would own so hard.....I'd shit myself if they put him in.


----------



## destinator (Feb 24, 2007)

Kakihara said:


> Ya, I hope they give us a clear sign soon, like a hokage or Haku, or even oro.



Kaze Ni Mukatte (Stand & Fight) 

I mean you have to replay the old arcs and we see the cutscenes already...seems like they are in


----------



## Kaki (Feb 24, 2007)

Yes, and they look so amazing, they are definently new.....


----------



## Sarutobi Satoshi (Feb 24, 2007)

OMG Sandaime is in it now if only they well put up the rest of the kages and the four jounin sensies and give them some new jutsus that has been shown in both the anime and manga.


----------



## Kaki (Feb 24, 2007)

I can't wait to see those charachters in play....


----------



## TichX (Feb 24, 2007)

Wow what a great update! Everything looks great! Do you think its possible that we will get another huge update with even more characters? I mean we havent gotten Itachi and Kisame yet, but from the scans its looking like we're getting some from NH3? I guess it is highly probable we'll have at LEAST 30 characters in this game.

I cant take my eyes off of that scan with Yondaime in the top corner, I can only hope him and his white coat are in the game >.>


----------



## Sarutobi Satoshi (Feb 24, 2007)

Gene said:


> GIVE US DOSU ALREADY DAMMIT!



I hear ya can you imagen what would he be like if he didnt die and was in part 2 he's really something.


----------



## Kaki (Feb 24, 2007)

> Do you think its possible that we will get another huge update with even more characters?


 Yes, but I kinda hope we get regular updates instead....

Man I love dosu, He's one charachter I've cosplayed as. It would be too amazing for him to be in it.....but its kind fucked up the NEVER put him in. 
That's the bugger. 

Also, if you think about him you can't imagin him in the new pages of naruto, It goes to show how kishi's style has changed.


----------



## destinator (Feb 24, 2007)

Seriously dosu? He is dead for years and will therefor never come into a jp game. I cant understand whats the deal about him. He is as boring as tenten for me :s (and I hate her xDDD)


----------



## Nakiro (Feb 24, 2007)

I would mind those 3 sound but I dont see it happening since it was so long ago and they weren't added since then... they had quite a part so they kinda should have been added a while ago.. but I can't see them making into Accel


----------



## -OZN- (Feb 25, 2007)

I hope that they'll never appear in a naruto game...they was usless!!!!
at last..they was needed to be in NH1, but now is very stupid to talk about them...
instead let's hope for a "decent" orochimaru...in the past NH he was very very weak...I'll hope to see him with good combo jutsu, and most of all with a decent ougi...


----------



## Gene (Feb 25, 2007)

It's kinda stupid how they put characters like Hanabi and Konohamaru in the game, but leave out Dosu. =s

Yeah Orochimaru was ok at fighting. He wasn't as great as I thought he would be, but he was the better fighter out of the three sanin in NH3.


----------



## Sarutobi Satoshi (Feb 25, 2007)

I have to dessagree Tsunade was the best fighter in NH3 Orochimaru was the best in NH2.


----------



## Gene (Feb 25, 2007)

Tsunade was way too slow in NH3. You would have to time the attack to land a hit.

This could just be me though since I hate slow fighters.


----------



## Kaki (Feb 25, 2007)

Tsunade was fun with all her power.....and Jira was strong as fuck. 
Oro did not live up to his level. 

But he did own in the first game....hehehe


----------



## Purgatory (Feb 25, 2007)

Kakihara said:


> Tsunade was fun with all her power.....and Jira was strong as fuck.
> Oro did not live up to his level.
> 
> But he did own in the first game....hehehe



Though I only have the dub NH1, yeah, Oro is fucking powerful.


----------



## Gene (Feb 25, 2007)

The "hopping on one foot" attack made it hard to pull off combos with Jiraiya.


----------



## Kaki (Feb 25, 2007)

Yah my friend did alot of that move...I liked sealed oro more I think.....


----------



## -OZN- (Feb 25, 2007)

well...anywhere no one of the sannin in NH3 can be called "strong" character...
they had no mach against naruto sasuke neji...well...I think that if I start this I'll go to write the enteire character list...only konohamaru is weaker than them


----------



## Dreikoo (Feb 25, 2007)

-OZN- said:


> well...anywhere no one of the sannin in NH3 can be called "strong" character...
> they had no mach against naruto sasuke neji...well...I think that if I start this I'll go to write the enteire character list...only konohamaru is weaker than them


Hanabi Hinata Shikamaru and some others were weaker than em too. 
And sealed orochi from NH2 is better than the one in 3.


----------



## Gene (Feb 25, 2007)

Don't forget Hanabi, Shizune, and Kabuto. =p

Actually Konohamaru isn't as weak as you guys make him seem to be. I was able to beat my friend (who was using Sasuke) with him once.


----------



## Nakiro (Feb 25, 2007)

No such thing as weak character, they are all different. Just because that character's style of playing doesn't compliment you playing style doesn't make it any less of a character. 

Almost every character has a thing they are better at then the other characters.


----------



## Kaki (Feb 25, 2007)

shizune can be a bitch to play, and to fight against.......

ya, have you all preordered yet?


----------



## Linkdarkside (Feb 25, 2007)

well i hope that we get  pre-time skip naruto,sakura,sasuke,ect 

imagine  post-time skip Naruto vs pre-time Naruto


----------



## Kaki (Feb 25, 2007)

You can do that, we saw a pic a while ago of a pre timeskip naruto.


----------



## Tone (Feb 25, 2007)

Nakiro said:


> No such thing as weak character, they are all different. Just because that character's style of playing doesn't compliment you playing style doesn't make it any less of a character.



As long as characters have different playing styles and have their own individuality there will be no perfect balance. There will always be top tier characters, and there will be lower tier characters.

This does not make it impossible for a weaker character to win though. Just remember that while you may get good with a character considered weaker, you will still have to work a lot harder for your wins than the guy who picks one of the best characters.


----------



## Sarutobi Satoshi (Feb 25, 2007)

Yeah all of the chracaters are strong you just have to know how to use them.

Take Shizune for instence her counter attack gives her alot of power and Tonton is her long range attack,and her attacks are way better than the ones in NH2.

As for Konohamaru well I've got to addmite that this little guy is fast and I do mean fast I beat my cousen when chose Neji and I went with Konohamaru his attacks arent that bad.


----------



## -OZN- (Feb 26, 2007)

...if you beat someone by using konohamaru the reason is that beaten player is not expert than you...if you fight against someone good as you and you'll gonna use konohamaru you'll lose...

anywhere for the guy who says that shikamaru are a weak character...I don't think is true...is very fun to play...he had a lot of trick...if you take pratice with him he is one of the strongest...differently than konohamaru that will always be weaker than the other
(I HATE KONOHAMARU!!!!!)


----------



## destinator (Feb 26, 2007)

-OZN- said:


> ...if you beat someone by using konohamaru the reason is that beaten player is not expert than you...if you fight against someone good as you and you'll gonna use konohamaru you'll lose...



ehm there are experienced players who win with konohamaru against other experienced players. Though its harder and the character sucks xD


Going to preoder the game this or next week along with bleach art and characterbook <333


----------



## MS81 (Feb 26, 2007)

I'll pre-order after I get fist of the north star fighting game.


----------



## Gene (Feb 26, 2007)

-OZN- said:


> anywhere for the guy who says that shikamaru are a weak character...I don't think is true...is very fun to play...he had a lot of trick...if you take pratice with him he is one of the strongest...differently than konohamaru that will always be weaker than the other
> (I HATE KONOHAMARU!!!!!)


I agree that Shika is a very strong character if you know how to play with him. Especially when he uses the exploding tags + kunai trick. My friend always does that and then pushes me to it. ><


----------



## Mizoguchi (Feb 26, 2007)

> I'll pre-order after I get fist of the north star fighting game.


 is it a new game? 

I like to air grab them into shika's trap....


----------



## Dreikoo (Feb 26, 2007)

-OZN- said:


> ...if you beat someone by using konohamaru the reason is that beaten player is not expert than you...if you fight against someone good as you and you'll gonna use konohamaru you'll lose...
> 
> anywhere for the guy who says that shikamaru are a weak character...I don't think is true...is very fun to play...he had a lot of trick...if you take pratice with him he is one of the strongest...differently than konohamaru that will always be weaker than the other
> (I HATE KONOHAMARU!!!!!)




From my experience shikamaru is one of the weaker ones. He's one of the few i may actually lose with on the hardest mode on single player and i don't find his ougi or his melee attack to be quite fun. I leave the open the option that i may suck with him but i don't really belive that because with most other players i have no problem owning the CPU and my friends.

 However Shikamaru is *nowhere* near the "strongest" ones as you say. Kimimaru Sasuke Naruto Itachi 1st and 4th Hokage Neji Kiba Kankuro are the best of the top of my head and shikamaru isn't in the same class as them...now if your friends fall over and over again pray to his trap jutsu and don't just swich to the back or front (depending on the stage) of the arena then it just makes him good only against your friends and it also makes em not very good at nh3 . Anyone who tries that with me and my friends is just wasting his chakra so i guess i don't think so highly of it.


----------



## -OZN- (Feb 26, 2007)

any question...do you guys play with the powered up character?
if not power them up and use them in battle mode...is 10 time better...and about this...I had found too bad the fact that the trasform character cannot be trained....
hope that in NA I can finaly power up my kyubi naruto!!!!


----------



## Nakiro (Feb 26, 2007)

So after you switch.. he can just charge his chakra.

Just because you don't know how to play with him doesn't mean he'a a weak character. 
He requieres strategy, he's not just another brawler.


----------



## -OZN- (Feb 27, 2007)

Nakiro said:


> So after you switch.. he can just charge his chakra.
> 
> Just because you don't know how to play with him doesn't mean he'a a weak character.
> He requieres strategy, he's not just another brawler.



are you talking about what dreikoo say about shikamaru?
if yes I'm with you...he is realy good if you can understend haw to use him!!!


----------



## Nakiro (Feb 27, 2007)

Yeah I was talking about Shikamaru.

Anywho, I was wondering what you guys think the extra characters are going to be, since we get one or two every single time. 

Last time it was Hanabi and Konohamaru. Who do you think we get this time around. 
Perhaps time skip Konhamaru and Hanabi? or do we get more people like some of the Jounins.


----------



## The Lazy Shadow (Feb 27, 2007)

Maybe The Yellow Flash will be back in this game too, he was awesome also my favorite character to play with. As for the extra characters it might be Konohamaru time skip and maybe the gaiden characters like Obito and Kakashi and maybe one of the Rock ninjas.


----------



## OnimenoGaara (Feb 27, 2007)

Sasuke will probably be post time skip and his character will have moves that are a cross between his pre time skip self and kimimmaru.  I can't wait.


----------



## Nakiro (Feb 27, 2007)

I doubt Sasuke will be post time skip... if he was he would definitely be on the cover. He's a popular guy over there...
They didn't put him in GNT:EX and they won't put him in Accel.

He will however be in the Accel 2.


----------



## Bass (Feb 27, 2007)

Bandai site has been updated.



They added  and you can see the .


----------



## Nakiro (Feb 27, 2007)

They update the characters last Thursday.
there are two characte rpages btw so there's Lee,Gai,Kankuro,Gaara, Neji and TenTen on the second page. 

although the video section seems to be completely new.


----------



## SeruraRenge (Feb 27, 2007)

Mizoguchi said:


> is it a new game?
> 
> I like to air grab them into shika's trap....



kinda.  It's been in arcades for like a year and a half, but is finally coming to the PS2.

I'll probably get both games the days they come out.


----------



## destinator (Feb 27, 2007)

The bandai website was updated, argh already to late. There are 6 slots for videos the first is with the 2nd commercial =)


----------



## mugenmarv (Feb 27, 2007)

is that Yondaime sealing kyuubi in the top picture on the right of the screen???


----------



## Nakiro (Feb 27, 2007)

That's what it looks like.. hopefully we get Yondaime in his coat.. looks good on him.


----------



## -OZN- (Feb 27, 2007)

Nakiro said:


> I doubt Sasuke will be post time skip... if he was he would definitely be on the cover. He's a popular guy over there...
> They didn't put him in GNT:EX and they won't put him in Accel.
> 
> He will however be in the Accel 2.



I think that sasuke will be there in post time skip version, maybe like a special one...don't forget that even in konoha spirits sasuke has been the secret one...
and for last thing...GNT EX had nothing to do with NA...we don't had to exepc them to do the same thing about sasuke...the fact that he isn't in GNT EX don't mean that he will not be in NA, the best example is shikamaru, he isn't in GNT EX...but he will be in NA...

and I want sasuke to be there too!!!


----------



## Bass (Feb 27, 2007)

Nakiro said:


> They update the characters last Thursday.



Oh, my fault.



> there are two characte rpages btw so there's Lee,Gai,Kankuro,Gaara, Neji and TenTen on the second page.



Hmm...I didn't see that. Thanks. 

*sees Tenten's ougi*

 Her balls are HUGE!


----------



## Ritzbitz8 (Feb 27, 2007)

What a lovely way to put it. XD


----------



## LegendarySaiyan (Feb 27, 2007)

question... will every character from NH3 be in this game or what???


----------



## LegendarySaiyan (Feb 27, 2007)

question... will every character from NH3 be in this game or what???


----------



## destinator (Feb 27, 2007)

-OZN- said:


> I think that sasuke will be there in post time skip version, maybe like a special one...don't forget that even in konoha spirits sasuke has been the secret one...
> and for last thing...GNT EX had nothing to do with NA...we don't had to exepc them to do the same thing about sasuke...the fact that he isn't in GNT EX don't mean that he will not be in NA, the best example is shikamaru, he isn't in GNT EX...but he will be in NA...
> 
> and I want sasuke to be there too!!!


the difference is...sasuke is so far away from the game content that it makes no sense that he is on. If he should be in than yamato and sai should be in too. The possibility is still there but its very unlikely that he'll be in the game.Also I see all the fanboys already crying when hes not in. Well I go with the point that he is not in, if he should be in than its a cool suprise but at least I dont have reason to be dissapointed at all.


----------



## -OZN- (Feb 27, 2007)

I can tell you the same thing about the 4th hokage in NH3...
anywhere...even if sasuke is far away from the gaara rescue arc, we must remember that the anime start with the immage of the sasuke rescue...I think that sasuke MUST be in this game...this was the great error of GNT EX...I don't think that bandai would do the same error in NA...
anywhere...time will tell us if sasuke will or not will be in this game...let's hope and pray


----------



## -OZN- (Feb 27, 2007)

question...do you people prefer NH2 or NH3?
I know that NH3 had a lot of thing that NH2 dosn't had...
but I had find something better in the gameplay of NH2...even if I cannot figure out what is


----------



## Kaki (Feb 27, 2007)

NH3 is better in almost every respect.....grafics, balance, charachters. 
But NH2 still had assists, snowy levels, and a few justsu, charachter and ougi that NH3 didn't have. So you can play a bit of NH2 form time to time for that stuff. 



> sasuke is so far away from the game content that it makes no sense that he is on.


 They were like how would you like a GNT 4 with half the charachters but you play by flailing your hands around in no particular direction. Well, that's what you'll get and you will love it. 
lol


----------



## Nakiro (Feb 27, 2007)

It's even less then half .. like 1/3.


----------



## Crimsonsun (Feb 27, 2007)

I believe that Sasuke will be in the game, they want to make their consumers happy, and Sasuke is a main proponent of that. I mean Yondaime was seen in 2 seconds of the of the anime and managed to make it in NH3 with his hiraishin technique, so if we see sasuke for 8 minutes in the anime, i believe that that will be enough "justification" for them to put him into the game(although i believe they put yondaime in because he was shown within the manga). I mean i think they know what the consumers want, its not as if they're going to insert some jutsu that hasn't even appeared in the manga yet, but if i remember correctly, this game is drawing more from the manga than it is from the anime, the character designs show that---they share way more in common with the manga than the anime. Meh...i just might be ranting though.


----------



## destinator (Feb 27, 2007)

Uhm I really I dont understand why people so crazy about the anime scenes. May I ask you if you all read the manga? If yes you all know the scenes were shown wont happen in like the next 6 months. It was just a teaser of things to come...I dont understand why people take that as a confirmation that he'll be in. I could overexaggerate that and say, omg Kakuzu was in the first Shippuden episode, he must be in the game . This game is based on the manga and the anime and how far we see...everything that was shown wasn further then the first arc so it makes no sense to include things from further arcs.

As for the yondaime-sasuke comparison. Yondaime is a character that will never develop any further than he was shown when NH3 was developed. At least I dont expect him to get any more tech development in the manga anymore. Sasuke is quite different. At the moment they would have to make his whole moveset up(I doub that they include everything to the 2nd arc because then they could bring yamato and sai too...) and then change it for the next game because he'll have all his moves of the manga then. That makes no sense too me.

We will see...but I think there are just too many sasuke fanboys who get wet dreams of he bing in the game thats why they post like 20 times a day "sasuke is in for sure" bla bla


----------



## Nakiro (Feb 27, 2007)

You're absolutely right... 

Yondaime's Ougi was the move that he did when he was saving Kakashi from the Rock-nin. Cept it's without Kakashi this time. 

The thing is.. because it follows manga.. that's why we probably won't see Sasuke. If they added Sasuke, they would add Sai and Tenzou for sure. Also by that point we get to see Ino, Chouji, Shino, Kiba and Hinata so those would get added as well. 

I think the main reson we don't get to go past Gaara arc is because Shino, Kiba and Hinata weren't shown any new moves along with naime not really anywhere near Sasuke arc. Now they could have easily gone to Sasuke's arc right away but since those characters made an apperance and no real jutsu to go with it, they kinda held back. 

Quite supraised Shikamaru made an apperance along with Temari. But I guess we won't see much more of Temari...


----------



## Sasuto (Feb 27, 2007)

Man, are you always that negative?? You look like a depressive guy to be whit.

<talking to Destinator>


----------



## destinator (Feb 27, 2007)

Sasuto said:


> Man, are you always that negative?? You look like a depressive guy to be whit.
> 
> <talking to Destinator>



Negative? Just because I am not a fanboy with wet shorts that can't look at this at least a bit objectivly? Like I said it would be nice if he is in but I just highly doubt that. So whats the problem?


----------



## TichX (Feb 28, 2007)

a bit off topic but has anyone seen that vid with Gai using nunchucks for Taisen EX? Do you guys think we will be seeing Gai with nunchucks at all in Accel?


----------



## Nakiro (Feb 28, 2007)

I sure hope we do since it won't feel like you're playing a Lee clone... 

Knowing Bandai and CyberConnect2, we will see Gai with them.

I mean they do these lovely little things that some people don't even realise. Things like in NH1 when you were fighting Haku and eventually during the match his mask would break. I just noticed that the other day. I don't know if it's back in NH2 and NH3 but it's the little things that make this game really great. 


As for des.... I think he's just trying to be realistic. We would all love to see Sasuke I mean it's another character.. the more the marrier right?


----------



## Kaki (Feb 28, 2007)

> then change it for the next game because he'll have all his moves of the manga then. That makes no sense too me.


 Some game developers make naruto fighting games where they change the move sets between versions....


----------



## -OZN- (Feb 28, 2007)

c'mon people...I think that sasuke appearence in the game would mean more more more more more people that buy the game for bandai...
they'r objective is to sell the game...and do you think that they'll not make up a single character for sell this a much more?!?!
onestly...the major part of the player would buy this game even if he only had 2 character, sasuke and naruto...they know this...I don't think that sasuke must be in just because I'm a dreamer...but because if sasuke would be in the game this game will gonna rent more money for the productor...


----------



## destinator (Feb 28, 2007)

-OZN- said:


> c'mon people...I think that sasuke appearence in the game would mean more more more more more people that buy the game for bandai...
> they'r objective is to sell the game...and do you think that they'll not make up a single character for sell this a much more?!?!
> onestly...the major part of the player would buy this game even if he only had 2 character, sasuke and naruto...they know this...I don't think that sasuke must be in just because I'm a dreamer...but because if sasuke would be in the game this game will gonna rent more money for the productor...


If we go by that logic...why doesnt GNT EX doesnt have naruto?



Kakihara said:


> Some game developers make naruto fighting games where they change the move sets between versions....



But they dont make up a whole extremely popular character before that just to have him in the game 

Well the discussion is totally pointless...we will see it in about 6 weeks or sooner if they reveal more about the game.


----------



## Nakiro (Feb 28, 2007)

GNT just has a horrible roster...
Although yeah.. 
Sasuke was not seen in mange until the next arc which we obviously aren't getting.... I think he would be on cover page if he was in the game actually.


----------



## destinator (Feb 28, 2007)

Uhm yeah not that informative xD

(Page translated)

I was bored xD


----------



## MS81 (Feb 28, 2007)

-OZN- said:


> c'mon people...I think that sasuke appearence in the game would mean more more more more more people that buy the game for bandai...
> they'r objective is to sell the game...and do you think that they'll not make up a single character for sell this a much more?!?!
> onestly...the major part of the player would buy this game even if he only had 2 character, sasuke and naruto...they know this...I don't think that sasuke must be in just because I'm a dreamer...but because if sasuke would be in the game this game will gonna rent more money for the productor...



they would make more money by putting him in the 3rd to last installment.

just like how they didn't put itachi in the 1st Naruto games.


----------



## hurka (Feb 28, 2007)

itachi was in nh2 too


----------



## MS81 (Feb 28, 2007)

hurka said:


> itachi was in nh2 too



yeah but not in the 1st installments.


----------



## TichX (Feb 28, 2007)

Speaking of 1st and second installments do you think its possible we might see Accel 2 on the PS2? Ive been hearing and reading that the PS2 has at least 3 years of life left. Could this be a future prospect?


----------



## destinator (Feb 28, 2007)

TichX said:


> Speaking of 1st and second installments do you think its possible we might see Accel 2 on the PS2? Ive been hearing and reading that the PS2 has at least 3 years of life left. Could this be a future prospect?


Well I dont think a Narutimaet hero game would ever use the ps3 at full potential. But I fear the next game will be on the ps3  <.<


----------



## Gene (Feb 28, 2007)

I think the next Accel game being on the PS3 or not will depend on the success of the PS3. So far it's not looking good for the PS3 so there's still hope for Accel 2 to be on the PS2.


----------



## Kaki (Feb 28, 2007)

They could put it on a DVD, that will play on PS3 and thus still be called a PS2 game. 

Nice job destinator!!

I take it if you meet a certain contition and do an ougi you go into a transformation thing.....


----------



## Nakiro (Feb 28, 2007)

Added another movie.. commercial 3 if I'm not mistaken.


----------



## Kaki (Mar 1, 2007)

fuck.....I cant' open it.


----------



## destinator (Mar 1, 2007)

Kakihara said:


> fuck.....I cant' open it.



Thats the same commercial I uploaded a week ago already. You can watch it here: video


----------



## mugenmarv (Mar 1, 2007)

SITE UPDATE! zomg whattt Yondaime`??



 I must say that Zabuza/haku scene looks awsome in 3D


----------



## destinator (Mar 1, 2007)

video

New commercial with scenes from the gaara vs deidara fight!

Thanks to pazwee for ripping it! <3


----------



## Nakiro (Mar 1, 2007)

Those updates look great. 

Aerial battle. 

Des any word on translation, atleast for the Yondaime part?


----------



## LegendarySaiyan (Mar 1, 2007)

it seems like we will be able to choose costumes  I like Sasuke's Black outfit with CS on

EDIT: I like that they used Anime shading instead of Manga shading... it looks much better now and will anyone translate the one with Yondaime and the others


----------



## angel2devil (Mar 1, 2007)

1st CM: Naruto
2nd CM: Sakura
3rd CM: Deidara
4th CM: Gaara

Any bets on 5th and 6th CM?


----------



## destinator (Mar 1, 2007)

angel2devil said:


> 1st CM: Naruto
> 2nd CM: Sakura
> 3rd CM: Deidara
> 4th CM: Gaara
> ...



I just hope its not sasuke..that would be a twist. Especially if hes not in xD Well we will find out about the 5th next week. Maybe sasori ?


----------



## Linkdarkside (Mar 1, 2007)

LegendarySaiyan said:


> it seems like we will be able to choose costumes  I like Sasuke's Black outfit with CS on
> 
> EDIT: I like that they used Anime shading instead of Manga shading... it looks much better now and will anyone translate the one with Yondaime and the others


yup me too i like the Anime Shading better


----------



## LegendarySaiyan (Mar 1, 2007)

hey people I just noticed that Chibi Naruto is playable  so I got an answer for my own question 

anime


----------



## Nakiro (Mar 1, 2007)

LegendarySaiyan said:


> hey people I just noticed that Chibi Naruto is playable  so I got an answer for my own question
> 
> Link removed



Yeah.. most of the characters from NH3 will return.


----------



## LegendarySaiyan (Mar 1, 2007)

I hope every single of them wanna try teen Naruto vs Yondaime or Sandaime


----------



## B009 (Mar 1, 2007)

Commercial no.3(Deidara vs. Gaara in a *fucking sky battle*) has sealed the deal.This is without doubt the best Naruto ever when it comes out.


----------



## AznGaara (Mar 1, 2007)

Yes this game is Naruto at it's best, I just hope Gaara's a little faster on that sand cloud. And from the video it seem that in order for Gaara and Diedara to fly u have to "transform" into it.

and theres a new update on the site concerning the mode where u play through part 1...I have no idea what it means so can someone translate?


----------



## -OZN- (Mar 2, 2007)

can anyone traslate the latest update plz?


----------



## MS81 (Mar 2, 2007)

dude look at past post next time.

Link removed


----------



## -OZN- (Mar 2, 2007)

there is some video where we can see kankuro, neji gai or lee fight?
till now I had see them fight just for 1 or 2 second...T_T


----------



## Nakiro (Mar 2, 2007)

That's all you get so far...

You can find all the information neatly sorted by des over at manga helpers.
Link removed

Links to all the videos besides the last one. Don't know what he's waiting for.


----------



## destinator (Mar 2, 2007)

Nakiro said:


> That's all you get so far...
> Links to all the videos besides the last one. Don't know what he's waiting for.



Do you mean me xD? The next will come next week because it will be aired next week with the newest  shippuden episode


----------



## Nakiro (Mar 2, 2007)

destinator said:


> Do you mean me xD? The next will come next week because it will be aired next week with the newest  shippuden episode



Ah, you're right, your numbering mixed me up. Since you got commerical and then commercial 1. 
Yup they are all there!!


----------



## destinator (Mar 2, 2007)

Nakiro said:


> Ah, you're right, your numbering mixed me up. Since you got commerical and then commercial 1.
> Yup they are all there!!



I knowww =) I renumbered them because the one who ripped the 3rd commercial told me that they got a numbering (like will show up on the bandai site) and that this is the official 3rd (and not 4th) one xD really confusing ^^


----------



## Kaki (Mar 2, 2007)

wow that was fucking insane....and nice thread you are keeping up. 

We need to see more charachters....


----------



## Nakiro (Mar 2, 2007)

Month to go until the releasse, we could use some old characters pictures as well...


----------



## destinator (Mar 2, 2007)

that should confirm part 1 charcters?


----------



## Kaki (Mar 3, 2007)

hehe, destinator you are the man with this shit...I wonder are your game skills on par with your update and layout skills?


----------



## LegendarySaiyan (Mar 3, 2007)

thanx for the trans man


----------



## Sketchy (Mar 3, 2007)

This game must be the best of the series 11111shift!!!!!!Can't wait till it comes out.
Btw I had all narutimett hero games....But my old ps2 got stolen along with all my games :/. So is there anyone that know's where to get natutimett hero 1 or could upload this ???(I have searched everywhere )


----------



## destinator (Mar 3, 2007)

Thanks to Kylara for scanning <33333 Love you

So yeah can we take part 1 confirmed now?


----------



## Kayuuko (Mar 3, 2007)

WOW *____* 
I guess all part 1 characters are confirmed now... *loves*
This game will be SO AWESOME!
I am glad a friend of mine already ordered it~


----------



## angel2devil (Mar 3, 2007)

Yesss!!! thanks des


----------



## destinator (Mar 3, 2007)

Kakihara said:


> hehe, destinator you are the man with this shit...I wonder are your game skills on par with your update and layout skills?



Wuhaha that was funny somehow ^^
Though I lack playing skills since I only play it against the COM and that is for sure not as interesting as playing against friends ^^

Still I gonna upload a lot of videos when the game comes out


----------



## Knight of Fate (Mar 3, 2007)

All part 1 characters


----------



## AznGaara (Mar 3, 2007)

This game amazes with every new scan/update, I think I may pre-order it now.


and I know it's unlikely but anyone else hoping for a CS1 transformation for Sasuke and the Sound 5?


----------



## Nakiro (Mar 3, 2007)

Sketchy said:
			
		

> This game must be the best of the series 11111shift!!!!!!Can't wait till it comes out.
> Btw I had all narutimett hero games....But my old ps2 got stolen along with all my games :/. So is there anyone that know's where to get natutimett hero 1 or could upload this ???(I have searched everywhere )



I'm sure just about every store with game has it... 
It's not a rare game to find. 

You could always order it from online as well. 





			
				destinator said:
			
		

> Thanks to Kylara for scanning <33333 Love you
> 
> So yeah can we take part 1 confirmed now?



That's 51 characters right there. Not counting the transformations ofcourse. 
Wonder if they will throw in another character or two in the meantime.. sure would love to see Chiyo fight. I thought she would be in GNT and NA for sure. 

Thanks for the great news des.


----------



## angel2devil (Mar 3, 2007)

I counted 51:


List of confirmed characters

POST-TS (15 characters)

Naruto
Sakura
Kakashi
Deidara
Sasori
Lee
Neji
Tenten
Gai
Shikamaru
Gaara
Kankuro
Temari
Kisame 
Itachi


PRE-TS (36 characters)

Naruto
Sasuke
Sakura
Lee
Neji
Tenten
Kiba
Shino
Hinata
Shikamaru
Chouji
Ino
Jiraiya
Tsunade
Shizune
Asuma
Kurenai
Anko
Sarutobi
Shodaime Hokage
Nidaime Hokage
Yondaime Hokage
Hanabi
Konohamaru Corps
Gaara
Kankuro
Temari
Haku
Zabuza
Orochimaru
Kabuto
Jirobou
Kidoumaru
Tayuya
Sakon/Ukon
Kimimaro


----------



## -OZN- (Mar 3, 2007)

I don't know why, but I can't open this new scan, can someone repost i or give another link?
PLZ do it...I MUST see this one!!!


----------



## Nakiro (Mar 3, 2007)

Try the spoiler tag here. 


*Spoiler*: __ 




Credits yet again go to Kylara


----------



## Sharingan2000 (Mar 3, 2007)

destinator said:


> Thanks to Kylara for scanning <33333 Love you
> 
> So yeah can we take part 1 confirmed now?



_"This image was removed due to high-bandwdith usage"_

Could someone re-upload the pic please ?

edit: Thx Nakiro


----------



## -OZN- (Mar 3, 2007)

thx a lot 
...I think that I'll play this game till I'm gonna feint the first time


----------



## destinator (Mar 3, 2007)

Additional links to the same scan:
Savefile Negima 168 Raw
Savefile Negima 168 Raw

Hope that works for now :s if not just tell me ^^


----------



## Kaki (Mar 3, 2007)

HELL YEAAAAAAAAAAAAA!!!! 

That pic is just what I needed!! hehehe

Looks like 50 I confimed it again to be sure.......yessss

I'm sure they will hook us up with a new surprize or two....

Now we just need to see a charachter page for a pre time skip charachter.


----------



## Knight of Fate (Mar 3, 2007)

Inoichi, Shikaku, Chouza, Genma and Aoba better be in this, too >8[


----------



## angel2devil (Mar 3, 2007)

I don't think that they would reveal the full rooster a month before the release of the game, so yeah, a little surprise is the most likely


----------



## Nakiro (Mar 3, 2007)

angel2devil said:


> I don't think that they would reveal the full rooster a month before the release of the game, so yeah, a little surprise is the most likely


Can you fit all them in your signature now?   

Yeah.. I can't wait till NA2 since I'm actually excited about more new characters then this one. 


NH1 or Ultimate Ninja
Wasn't all that bad. I'm still trying to complete the 9,999,999 cash. I refuse to cheat. 

It's a tad bit harder then the NH1 JP. Since there's more things to unlock. 

Although I don't like that they split Sasuke and Naruto into separate characters.


----------



## ilabb (Mar 3, 2007)

Uhh what.

No Chiyo? NO CHIYO? WHY NOT. Still holding out for Chiyo, Zetsu, and Baki ._. Yamato, Sai, and TS Sasuke seem like a pipe dream now >_>


----------



## LegendarySaiyan (Mar 3, 2007)

chiyo should be in... there migth be more updates later 

EDIT: And we are still missing Sasoris true form and Sandaime Kazekage (if not confirmed)


----------



## TichX (Mar 3, 2007)

Wow! This is fantastic!! Im so happy i'll get play as pre timeskip as well as post time skip. All the 4th needs now is the white coat as a alternate costume or something. I do hope theres a few more post time skip chars though, but since the games pretty much finished(?) I guess thats not happening until Accel 2. Wonder who the uber secret unlockable char(s) will be. Any ganders? Sasuke or Chiyo maybe?


----------



## angel2devil (Mar 3, 2007)

Chiyo has a very high chance to be in, just like the alternate forms of sasori.
The reasons why i see it are this:

-Both are spoiler characters in the anime at this moment, so they can't reveal them so easy
-Like I said before CC2 won't reveal the full rooster so early
-This pic taken from cc2 site:If you look at the corner you can see the volume #31 of naruto. That volume begins when
*Spoiler*: __ 



Sasori has revealed his real form and Chiyo uses her best puppets



So if the guys at CC2 are working with the stuff in that volume I have hope of them to be in the game



> Can you fit all them in your signature now?



XDDDDDD I never expected that I would have to add so many. Anyway I will wait for cc2 thumbnails ^^


----------



## destinator (Mar 3, 2007)

angel2devil said:


> Chiyo has a very high chance to be in, just like the alternate forms of sasori.
> The reasons why i see it are this:
> 
> -Both are spoiler characters in the anime at this moment, so they can't reveal them so easy
> ...


wait wasnt chiyo a girl xD?

besides that...nice catch o.O hope it will be true


----------



## angel2devil (Mar 3, 2007)

Fixed ^^
Damn Kishi and his gender-confusing characters XD


----------



## The Internet (Mar 3, 2007)

Is there a device of some kind that allows the use of Jap ps2 games on a US ps2?


----------



## destinator (Mar 3, 2007)

Spectre said:


> Is there a device of some kind that allows the use of Jap ps2 games on a US ps2?



EvilMoogle cites a dozen different sources of various quality


----------



## competitionbros (Mar 3, 2007)

Spectre said:


> Is there a device of some kind that allows the use of Jap ps2 games on a US ps2?






flip top/ slide tool + swap magic or a mod chip


----------



## Kaki (Mar 3, 2007)

> NH1 or Ultimate Ninja
> Wasn't all that bad. I'm still trying to complete the 9,999,999 cash. I refuse to cheat.


 that's either dedicated or rather insane.....

And as far as splinting PTS and not.....we'll see. Maybe they will have interchangeable jutsu.


----------



## Nakiro (Mar 3, 2007)

Will of Fire!!!


----------



## LegendarySaiyan (Mar 4, 2007)

is it possible to change those games language to english (text only) because I like the Jap voices and I want to understand what they are saying at RPG mode  (was there any for NH,NH2,NH3?)


----------



## -OZN- (Mar 4, 2007)

If you want to understand what they say, you'll better to learn jappan lenguage,
you had still a mont 
do you people think that we must wait the relase data to see sasori true form?
I seriously hope that he will be in the game,because this one seems to be the best naruto game till now, we'll gonna had even the flyining combat  !!!!!
so...I hope that true sasori will be there...if he will be this game had a good change to become my favourite


----------



## destinator (Mar 4, 2007)

Translation of the newest page:

Thanks to p1noypr1de and DynamicDragon


----------



## -OZN- (Mar 4, 2007)

"new" itachi and kisame!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
I can't wait anymore!!!!!!!!
thx destinator


----------



## Nakiro (Mar 4, 2007)

LegendarySaiyan said:


> is it possible to change those games language to english (text only) because I like the Jap voices and I want to understand what they are saying at RPG mode  (was there any for NH,NH2,NH3?)



If we could do that people would be importing and the Ultimate Ninja series would not even have to exist.


----------



## Kaki (Mar 4, 2007)

Wow, anther well done page.....

I just can't wait to see other charachters updated, such as ino or Orochimaru. 
I don't see old versions hitting with the same force as the new guys.


----------



## Ritzbitz8 (Mar 4, 2007)

I really need to figure out how this slide card or whatever works so i can order this game!!


----------



## Sasuto (Mar 4, 2007)

Hey, i just saw the new episodes of naurot and you already can see sasuke?? ..i mean he's there and we can see yamato and sai too. So i guess we will see them in the game as they already are in the anime  whit there new voices and apperance(sp?)


----------



## Kaki (Mar 4, 2007)

> I really need to figure out how this slide card or whatever works so i can order this game!!


 you order it online.....done. 

And that's right. they did show yamato and sai.


----------



## Nakiro (Mar 4, 2007)

We didn't hear Sai or Tenzou talk at all. They are reserved for Accel 2. 
It was just a preview of Sasuke since he's most popular character or something...

We probably won't get to see Sasuke in the game.. he will be in the next game though.


----------



## angel2devil (Mar 4, 2007)

by the way, what about yondaime?
Will he be muted again?


----------



## sorrythatusernameistaken (Mar 4, 2007)

well he never spoke in the anime so far so yes he will be mute


----------



## Kaki (Mar 4, 2007)

He should have a voice and a cape.....


----------



## MS81 (Mar 4, 2007)

any new pics?


----------



## destinator (Mar 4, 2007)

MS81 said:


> any new pics?



isnt the scan enough xD?

otherwise, its weekend...middle of the week should be another site update ^^


----------



## angel2devil (Mar 4, 2007)

The latest scan announced that the next week they will cover some info about an original Accel story (Jiraiya and Naruto pic)


----------



## ZE (Mar 4, 2007)

The AL will be playable, I just hope they give him a voice this time, in NH3 he was dumb, poor guy, my favorite character.


----------



## LegendarySaiyan (Mar 4, 2007)

Nakiro said:


> If we could do that people would be importing and the Ultimate Ninja series would not even have to exist.



but aint there anything we can do like PC games... patching them or something... what if we just copy the files inside the game to the PC and make a english patch or whatever to replace it the japanese text or somethign  is that possible???


----------



## Nakiro (Mar 4, 2007)

Not to my knowledge...


----------



## destinator (Mar 4, 2007)

LegendarySaiyan said:


> but aint there anything we can do like PC games... patching them or something... what if we just copy the files inside the game to the PC and make a english patch or whatever to replace it the japanese text or somethign  is that possible???



Trust me when NH3 was out I searched the net for days. The problems is simply that no tools to extract the files on a ps2 disc exist. Its possible to extract the sound,videos and other stuff. But thats it...unless a skilled programmer gets on it will never be possible...


----------



## Kaki (Mar 4, 2007)

For NH3 there was a help sheet of key phrases.....


----------



## SeruraRenge (Mar 5, 2007)

I'm surprised no one else mentioned this....but the person in the pic with the MS....is that Tobi?!


----------



## destinator (Mar 5, 2007)

SeruraRenge said:


> I'm surprised no one else mentioned this....but the person in the pic with the MS....is that Tobi?!



thats itachi


----------



## Knight of Fate (Mar 5, 2007)

SeruraRenge said:


> I'm surprised no one else mentioned this....but the person in the pic with the MS....is that Tobi?!


I thought it was 'real' Sasori at first but yeah, it's Itachi >.>


----------



## hurka (Mar 5, 2007)

I think we will get a new ova with this, which is mentioned on the new scan.


----------



## destinator (Mar 5, 2007)

hurka said:


> I think we will get a new ova with this, which is mentioned on the new scan.



Well the original "accel story" probably refers to the made up story mode


----------



## LegendarySaiyan (Mar 5, 2007)

hey is Naruto Ultimate Ninja PAL with Japanese voices and with English subtitles??? sorry to ask about this here, did just not feel to make a whole new topic for one question 

and is there anything new about Accel....


----------



## Nakiro (Mar 5, 2007)

The English version is completely English, except kanji during specials and stuff like that. So the voices are in English as well.

Japanese version is completely in Japanese. 

I don't know if there's a third version out there though.


----------



## Kayuuko (Mar 5, 2007)

LegendarySaiyan said:


> hey is Naruto Ultimate Ninja PAL with Japanese voices and with English subtitles??? sorry to ask about this here, did just not feel to make a whole new topic for one question
> 
> and is there anything new about Accel....



In the german PAL version you can choose if you want to have the japanese voices. A friend of mine has the game (lives in Austria so we have the german version) and she can choose between english voices and japanese.


----------



## -OZN- (Mar 5, 2007)

wich one do you think will be the secret characters?
I still hope in sasuke,sasori real form and chiyo(even zetsu is not so much impossible...even if we don't know his move we had see him from volume 26!)...wich one will be for you?


----------



## LegendarySaiyan (Mar 5, 2007)

Angel-chan said:


> In the german PAL version you can choose if you want to have the japanese voices. A friend of mine has the game (lives in Austria so we have the german version) and she can choose between english voices and japanese.



so the German Version has Deutch Subtitles  and not english??

On-Topic:
Sasuke have to be SECRET Character.. CC2 has to put him on


----------



## Nakiro (Mar 5, 2007)

I'm hoping for Chiyo...

Sasuke will eventually come in one of the games... although if Chiyo doesn't appear this time I doubt she ever will..


----------



## Kaki (Mar 5, 2007)

> Sasuke have to be SECRET Character.. CC2 has to put him on


 Right.....Ooh I just thought. They could have a quiz like they did for the Hokages in NH3. The quiz would be questions about the manga at certain points. If you get it right you get secret charachters by proving your knowledge of spoilers.


----------



## SeruraRenge (Mar 5, 2007)

destinator said:


> thats itachi



Itachi doesn't have an red-orange covered face.  That pic looks like in NH3 when you see the outline of the MS focused on who it's being used on.  Then again, it could just be the back of Sasori's head.


----------



## Kaki (Mar 5, 2007)

I thought it looked kinda strange.....


----------



## Nakiro (Mar 5, 2007)

That's Itachi... the red on the head is just the middle circle from the Sharingan. It's not the actual coloring of the hair.


----------



## destinator (Mar 5, 2007)

Yeah also Sasoris hair looks a bit different.


----------



## -OZN- (Mar 6, 2007)

it was itachi after had eaten a very hot chili, and now is head is all red and he can throw out fire without use his jutsu


----------



## LegendarySaiyan (Mar 6, 2007)

it does look like Tobi but what the.. hey wait.. they did show tobi at that time... or that is Sasori or yh Itachi(please someone else)


----------



## Nakiro (Mar 6, 2007)

I just said it was Itachi... the red head is the result of Sharingan it's not the actual color of their hair/face. 

It's not Kisame because it lacks his sword.
Sasori is in his puppet so that's not him. 
Deidara has a girly haircut.. not him.

Which leaves us with Sasuke. Tobi also wasn't shown until Sasori diead. He was shown in manga but he barelly joined Akatsuki at that point.


----------



## Kaki (Mar 6, 2007)

I though he looked kinda like hidan......


----------



## Hellion (Mar 6, 2007)

Kakihara said:


> I though he looked kinda like hidan......



why must you give me even the slightest bit of hope


----------



## -OZN- (Mar 6, 2007)

no,he IS definitly itachi, I think that this is his oughi, don't forghet that this scan was above the words:NEW ITACHI AND KISAME.
and in other...he had the same stance that he keeps when he appear before kakashi team in the gaara rescue arc


----------



## Kaki (Mar 6, 2007)

sure, but why did they make is head so light....its cool anywho. 
This week I hope for some prets charachter sheets.


----------



## Nakiro (Mar 6, 2007)

Yeah it would be awesome if they gave us some insight as to new characters... 
Chiyo is a must though... I don't see why they wouldn't add her.. she had just about the same amount of fighting as Sasori yet he got a part in the game. 
Hopefully we get him in his true form as well.


----------



## angel2devil (Mar 7, 2007)

CC2 Site update

New interview and new image:


----------



## Nakiro (Mar 7, 2007)

That just looks amazing...


----------



## MS81 (Mar 7, 2007)

that's Sakura's ougi when she fought Sasori.


----------



## -OZN- (Mar 7, 2007)

can someone traslate the interview?


----------



## LegendarySaiyan (Mar 7, 2007)

just like the anime or even better  I am really gonna get this game because the Ougis looks much better I say  Where is INO :'(


----------



## -OZN- (Mar 7, 2007)

I'm don't going to getting this game because of the ougi...I'm going to take this one because this game look amazing under every point of view!!!!!
combo,jutsu,ougi,character...this game seems to be just...
FANTASTIC!!!!!!!!!


----------



## angel2devil (Mar 7, 2007)

IMO Sakura never looked so good, not in the manga and definetely not in the anime


----------



## LegendarySaiyan (Mar 7, 2007)

well I just told one of my reasons from 10 forexample LOL  I would get if not the Ougis hadn't changed at all, I would still buy it


----------



## Nakiro (Mar 7, 2007)

angel2devil said:


> IMO Sakura never looked so good, not in the manga and definetely not in the anime



Yeah.. thay actually make Sakura look good!!


----------



## -OZN- (Mar 7, 2007)

it seems like with jump 14 we'll gonna see the official character list...
or this is what I had read in a REAL BAD traslate version of the update...
I CAN'T WAIT!!!!!!!!!


----------



## destinator (Mar 7, 2007)

-OZN- said:


> it seems like with jump 14 we'll gonna see the official character list...
> or this is what I had read in a REAL BAD traslate version of the update...
> I CAN'T WAIT!!!!!!!!!



Jump 14 was last week and it was the scan I posted here


----------



## Kaki (Mar 7, 2007)

well, we still need that last info...what's up with the pre timeskips? 

So, we are getting into the month countdown....


----------



## destinator (Mar 7, 2007)

well the next preview will probably mostly feature the story mode...


----------



## Kaki (Mar 7, 2007)

Oh ok, that will be in a week? 

I'm starting to want to see what's new with mini games.....


----------



## destinator (Mar 7, 2007)

nope its this week (at least we could get the scan this week) but it will officially published with the SJ on monday next week ^^
when we are lucky it will come with the raw or ill try to get it on my own...


----------



## Sena Kobayakawa (Mar 7, 2007)

Damn I cant wait for this game. It looks too good.


----------



## KrAcKhEaD (Mar 7, 2007)

Is the PSP one in english? Its not so much that i wanna hear that oh so wonderful catch phrase, but i hate not being able to understand what i'm doing


----------



## Kaki (Mar 7, 2007)

thanks we already got that.......and destinator, did you say you translated it?


----------



## Nakiro (Mar 7, 2007)

Babelfish is good to an extent it doesn't really tell us much because most of it doesn't make any sense. 
Either way you read it, you're going to get the wrong information. 
I'll wait until someone gets the proper translation.


----------



## destinator (Mar 8, 2007)

Kakihara said:


> thanks we already got that.......and destinator, did you say you translated it?



nope...I can't translate I only try to get ppl to translate it when it I find something interesting to be translated (but that happens rarely)^^


ah and one commercial that was kinda new on the site:
Akeboshi - Wind


----------



## Nakiro (Mar 8, 2007)

Naruto without his orange shirt and a scroll on his back.


----------



## Sena Kobayakawa (Mar 8, 2007)

Thanks for the video.


----------



## destinator (Mar 9, 2007)

Kajiba from another board found 2 new pics =)


----------



## LegendarySaiyan (Mar 9, 2007)

NOOO look at Naruto's hair at the first screen and look at the second screen... He does not have those on the side.... CC2, You cant make Naruto like that  (cry's)


----------



## Nakiro (Mar 9, 2007)

First picture is Naruto going Super Saiyan 2. Second picture is just Super Saiyan.


----------



## destinator (Mar 9, 2007)

Nakiro said:


> First picture is Naruto going Super Saiyan 2. Second picture is just Super Saiyan.



loooool that made me laugh xD


----------



## LegendarySaiyan (Mar 9, 2007)

me too lol.. I wonder how he would look on Super Saiyan 3 form...


----------



## Nakiro (Mar 9, 2007)

Jiraya's in Super saiyan 3 form all the time....


----------



## Shepard (Mar 9, 2007)

LegendarySaiyan said:


> NOOO look at Naruto's hair at the first screen and look at the second screen... He does not have those on the side.... CC2, You cant make Naruto like that  (cry's)



The first picture is in-game model, the second is anime picture, besides Kyuubi Naruto 2 tails didn't have the hair on the sides


----------



## LegendarySaiyan (Mar 9, 2007)

I see.. thougth that he was one tail there


----------



## destinator (Mar 9, 2007)

Here it is...well uhm yeah probably not too interesting for all of the people here.
BIG THAnKS to kylara for scanning <3

(all the same but because of bandwidth)


Link removed
Link removed


----------



## Kaki (Mar 9, 2007)

wow that's kinda neat...so he's an in game boss dude. Not bad.


----------



## Bass (Mar 9, 2007)

Naruto without the jacket = W I N


----------



## SeruraRenge (Mar 10, 2007)

*sees the hair...threads...whatever going towards the girls*

I like where this is going


----------



## The Captain (Mar 10, 2007)

Is this some kind of side story during the 2 years of training?


----------



## Knight of Fate (Mar 10, 2007)

The filler character design for the game looks gorgeous, it's nothing like the horrible designs we faced during the Filler arc


----------



## Kojiro Ganryu Sasaki (Mar 10, 2007)

There's something about the new character. His name is Kagehoushi.

The thing is i'm SURE i've heard that name before somewhere. I just can't put my finger on WHERE. (no it's not Akahoshi i'm thinking of)


----------



## angel2devil (Mar 10, 2007)

Knight said:


> The filler character design for the game looks gorgeous, it's nothing like the horrible designs we faced during the Filler arc



QFT

The Naruto pic looks very good


----------



## destinator (Mar 10, 2007)

4 New scans from vjump february

Most pictures are already know but maybe the text will give us some new information!!!
Thanks a lot to Seraphimon-TK and friend for scanning this (Just awesome from you <333)






more links because of the traffic :s




Direct Link
Direct Link


----------



## LegendarySaiyan (Mar 10, 2007)

there is news at Bandais site too
New Vid (Deidara)
Direct Link
New Vid (Naruto training there too)
Direct Link


----------



## destinator (Mar 10, 2007)

Hehe I posted the deidara commercial over a week ago  and the other one too^^

Next finally shippuden and new commercials <3


----------



## LegendarySaiyan (Mar 10, 2007)

but it is new at bandais site so how come


----------



## Kaki (Mar 10, 2007)

I guess it came on the site later than he got it....


----------



## destinator (Mar 10, 2007)

Uhm they used to air a new commercial with every shippuden episode they aired. So with shippuden 4 they aired the deidara commercial. And one week later they added them to the site. This week I couldnt get one because there was no shippuden which means the next trailer will be 100% new xD


----------



## Shepard (Mar 10, 2007)

Seriously, Accel's Kyuubi Rasengan puts 
*Spoiler*: __ 



Futoon Rasenshuriken


 to shame 

So I can's still picture the latter ifused with Kyuubi's chakra it would be insane


----------



## Crush! (Mar 11, 2007)

New bit of news I guess:

Almost all Part 1 characters will be playable. From last week's SJ. So Sasuke will be in the game, in a way:


----------



## Halcyon Days (Mar 11, 2007)

my homeboy said that it comes out this month in japan if this information hasn't already been posted yet


----------



## destinator (Mar 11, 2007)

Crush! said:


> New bit of news I guess:
> 
> Almost all Part 1 characters will be playable. From last week's SJ. So Sasuke will be in the game, in a way:



not really new but still thanks  at least more people posting here <3


----------



## LegendarySaiyan (Mar 11, 2007)

yh if Sasuke TS were in too  (he must be a secret character... he has to.. yeah he better be)


----------



## Kaki (Mar 11, 2007)

Still a bit over two weeks....but I can keep busy. Gow II is out soon.


----------



## Moondoggie (Mar 11, 2007)

destinator said:


> 4 New scans from vjump february
> 
> Most pictures are already know but maybe the text will give us some new information!!!
> Thanks a lot to Seraphimon-TK and friend for scanning this (Just awesome from you <333)
> ...


 
I am really enjoying what I am seeing from Gaara in these scans.
The character models are looking very impressive from what I see.


----------



## destinator (Mar 11, 2007)

Kakihara said:


> Still a bit over two weeks....but I can keep busy. Gow II is out soon.



same here


----------



## MS81 (Mar 12, 2007)

I just hope Tuesday we see more Ougi's if not then I'll be sad.


----------



## Konoha (Mar 12, 2007)

is yondaime or KG characters included


----------



## LegendarySaiyan (Mar 12, 2007)

Yondaime is in but we do not know about KG and I dont think that there will be characters from KG  they will maybe not have Sasuke TS too 

first thing to do when I get this game; I am gonna complete it 100% to see if Sasuke is in


----------



## destinator (Mar 12, 2007)

LegendarySaiyan said:


> Yondaime is in but we do not know about KG and I dont think that there will be characters from KG  they will maybe not have Sasuke TS too
> 
> first thing to do when I get this game; I am gonna complete it 100% to see if Sasuke is in



without japanese knowledge it might become much harder than the last time


----------



## MS81 (Mar 12, 2007)

most likely it will be Yondi from NH3 game, maybe with a new ougi.


----------



## the 1 and only jj (Mar 12, 2007)

destinator said:


> without japanese knowledge it might become much harder than the last time



i can beat the game fast, took me about 8 hours to beat NH3 with no walk throughs and the fact that i cant read kanji.


----------



## Nakiro (Mar 12, 2007)

I was hoping for Kakashi Gaiden characters.


----------



## -OZN- (Mar 12, 2007)

do you think that they will improve the pre-time skip character or they will remain the same of NH3?
bha...the only important thing is that in less than a month I'll play this game


----------



## SeruraRenge (Mar 12, 2007)

We need a vid of Sasori.

The lack of one makes me a sad panda.


----------



## destinator (Mar 12, 2007)

the 1 and only jj said:


> i can beat the game fast, took me about 8 hours to beat NH3 with no walk throughs and the fact that i cant read kanji.



uhm really. even not the 10 questions? i doubt that you figued them out on your own without some guidiance if you beat the game in about 8hours

and beating means for me 100% ^^


----------



## Kaki (Mar 12, 2007)

Right, or at least all the charachters and E to A missions..... 


> do you think that they will improve the pre-time skip character or they will remain the same of NH3?


That is the question. I'd say we will see some upgrades for sure....soon. As you said. Its about two weeks........hehehe


----------



## LegendarySaiyan (Mar 12, 2007)

I am sure that we will se improved characters from NH3, but what my question is why CC2 not adds new pre-skip characters like; Iruka,Mizuki,Ibiki,Hayate,Baki,Dosu,Kin,Zaku, Sasukes father, Shikas father, Inos father, Choujis father, Shinos father, Kibas mother and sister, Hinatas father, Demon brothers, Kabutos teammates, tree Rain-nin (those who made a scratch on Kabutos face) AND my second question is why do they not add Alternate Costumes, Orochimaru,Jiraya,Tsunade with Jounin vests and Sasuke with black outfits and with those he always has but without headprotector and so much more left out... I just dont get why CC2 do not add these... (crying) :'(


----------



## Kaki (Mar 12, 2007)

I know that would be so great.....maybe they could throw in part of that as a surpize..like the teachers last game.


----------



## Kaki (Mar 12, 2007)

Just one or two would be grand.....and I think we can expect some surprize. /dosu


----------



## Lord_Kohn (Mar 13, 2007)

I translated one part of the latest scan (or two, depending on how you count, since it was split in parts in some of the links). I'm planning to translate the rest soon as well.

Link removed
Mirror:


----------



## destinator (Mar 13, 2007)

wow thanks


----------



## LegendarySaiyan (Mar 13, 2007)

YH BIG THANKS


----------



## The Captain (Mar 13, 2007)

Good lord,so you have to activate different modes to use different ougi's?


----------



## Halcyon Days (Mar 13, 2007)

thnxs for the trans..

Question: won't us american players need our PS2 modified to play it?


----------



## Hellion (Mar 13, 2007)

I like the new ougi system.  I just hope they still have a plethora of Ougi's


----------



## Gene (Mar 13, 2007)

Zero said:


> Question: won't us american players need our PS2 modified to play it?


Correct.

Unless you have a jap. ps2, you're going to have to modify your ps2 in order to play imports.


----------



## Shepard (Mar 13, 2007)

I didn't complete it, it's a pain.

Btw, I have a pair of questions about NH3:

1- I don't have Naruto's Nisen rendan Ougi and Sasuke's 3 tome Sharingan Ougi either, do you have to unlock them leveling up or are these some special requirement?

2-I'm trying to get the Sasuke scens in story mode but when I go talk to me him he won't go anywhere must I date all the other characters previously or something like that?


----------



## Kaki (Mar 13, 2007)

You don't get ougi's by leveling.....you find a challange or something. 

Thanks, for the translation I'll read it now.


----------



## Shepard (Mar 14, 2007)

A challenge? Care to explain please? O.o


----------



## destinator (Mar 14, 2007)

new website update but really nothing new...


----------



## LegendarySaiyan (Mar 14, 2007)

yh new image (Kakashi)  I was hoping to see something more


----------



## shingen (Mar 14, 2007)

hmm thinkin about this game because i'm actually getting a japanese ps2
for the fist of the north star fighting game
i check it out but i'm still not sure if i should get it or not
due to its story mode and me not understanding anything they're saying

but if gamefaqs gets a walkthrough for this 
it shouldnt be a problem should it    i just want it for the fighting


----------



## Lord_Kohn (Mar 14, 2007)

Uzumaki-Naruto 2310 said:


> Anyone here completed S Rank Mission with 9,999,999 Ruyo in NH3 ?
> I hope this game have that mission too ^_^
> Can't wait



Yeah, I completed it. That mission was really a pain to do... ^^;; It took a lot of time, playing the slot machines.


----------



## -OZN- (Mar 14, 2007)

I had complete it without pay attention,by power up all character you'll automaticaly do it, the important thing is to buy all the card and other bonus after you get it


----------



## hurka (Mar 14, 2007)

The DEMO IS OUT!!!!!!!!!



everybody please search for it!


----------



## Hellion (Mar 14, 2007)

hurka said:


> The DEMO IS OUT!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> everybody please search for it!



Very tempting but I said that I would buy this one


----------



## ZE (Mar 14, 2007)

Demo? Cool, guess I will look for it.


----------



## -OZN- (Mar 14, 2007)

GOOD!!!!!we can finaly get some real fight video!!!!!!!
hey mate, can someone traslate the latest news?


----------



## Nakiro (Mar 14, 2007)

Yeah that's great, expecting some videos soon!!!


----------



## destinator (Mar 14, 2007)

Nakiro said:


> Yeah that's great, expecting some videos soon!!!


i wouldnt be sure about that...maybe only with luck =/


----------



## competitionbros (Mar 14, 2007)

it'd be great if this was online


----------



## hurka (Mar 14, 2007)

well if sparking neo's demo got on the net, then I think we have some chance for this too.


----------



## Lord_Kohn (Mar 14, 2007)

I've translated the other recent scans.

Thanks to Kylara and Seraphimon-TK and friend for scanning, and des326 who posted the scans were I saw them.


----------



## Kaki (Mar 14, 2007)

Thanks, but that auction was reasonable...and so it should show up, or not. 

Keep up the good work!


----------



## Sena Kobayakawa (Mar 14, 2007)

OMG the demo! Real game footage!!!


----------



## Sena Kobayakawa (Mar 14, 2007)

Sweet! Thanks, man!


----------



## destinator (Mar 14, 2007)

Uzumaki-Naruto 2310 said:


> Old but New ^_^



WTF did you take the pics? if yes could you take pics of every page on its own o.O most of the stuff is known but it seems there a few pics we havent seen yet o.O


----------



## Kaki (Mar 14, 2007)

Ya....its like such a teaser. We want to see certain things so badly as well...


----------



## Kaki (Mar 14, 2007)

well....good job finding them. Man I want that demo....maybe later this week.


----------



## destinator (Mar 14, 2007)

Uzumaki-Naruto 2310 said:


> I didn't take it those pics
> I just found it on a website ^_^
> >_<
> Sorry



NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO *dies* well thanks a lot


----------



## hurka (Mar 15, 2007)

from auctions.yahoo.co.jp:


*Spoiler*: __ 








and they are actually selling them. there are 5 auction of the demo.
but its a sad fact every auction says: (Seller will not ship internationally.）

and I see, that new pic is from here:


Can someone look at usenet? There is a possibility the demo is/will be up there.


----------



## Shepard (Mar 15, 2007)

Well, it's a sad fact it seems really hard to get the demo, however we should stay calm, it's not good to get all over for a demo when the real thing will be out in 20 days


----------



## destinator (Mar 15, 2007)

Dante said:


> Well, it's a sad fact it seems really hard to get the demo, however we should stay calm, it's not good to get all over for a demo when the real thing will be out in 20 days


but it wouldnt be that bad to have the demo now =)

anyway nice find hurka


----------



## MS81 (Mar 15, 2007)

nah I would w8 til April 5th.


----------



## LegendarySaiyan (Mar 15, 2007)

anyone found this demo or what? because I searched many places I know too


----------



## shingen (Mar 15, 2007)

hey guys

i'm not trying to turn this into a vs thread just a simple question

ive heard the gamecube naruto version our superior to playstation 
is that true


----------



## Nakiro (Mar 15, 2007)

shingen said:


> hey guys
> 
> i'm not trying to turn this into a vs thread just a simple question
> 
> ...



The Special Theory of Zetsutivity



It really depends on what you want to play..
If you want to play a fighting game with Naruto characters then GNT is your choice.
If you want to play a Naruto game then NH is your choice.


----------



## shingen (Mar 15, 2007)

hey thanks 
that answer got solve rather quickly

going with the sony version besides i gotta get hokuto no ken


----------



## Kayuuko (Mar 15, 2007)

Uhm you can buy from Yahoo! Japan Auctions
Just use this service:


----------



## -OZN- (Mar 15, 2007)

hey mate, new episode is out, are we getting a new video?


----------



## angel2devil (Mar 15, 2007)

There wasn't any new CM in the raw U_U


----------



## -OZN- (Mar 15, 2007)

well...thinking about it...I think that if there is no video in the raw we'll not gonna had new video till the game release...


----------



## destinator (Mar 15, 2007)

there probably was a video...but the raw providers just ripped it out :s


----------



## Kaki (Mar 15, 2007)

Thanks, I'll check out the smj. I used another service and due to over bidding lost..200 bucks. I hope this is more usefull. I still don't think I'll buy the demo becose it would get here after the full game.


----------



## destinator (Mar 15, 2007)

Kakihara said:


> Thanks, I'll check out the smj. I used another service and due to over bidding lost..200 bucks. I hope this is more usefull. I still don't think I'll buy the demo becose it would get here after the full game.


yep thats the biggest problem...i dont want to pay like 20euro just to have fast shipping...otherwise its here when the game comes out


----------



## LegendarySaiyan (Mar 16, 2007)

"Gratis" that sounded norwegian  btw search here 

this site


----------



## MegamanXZero (Mar 16, 2007)

LegendarySaiyan said:


> "Gratis" that sounded norwegian  btw search here
> 
> this site



"Gratis" sounds like Dutch 
Which means "Free" for the peepz who don't know what it means.


----------



## LegendarySaiyan (Mar 16, 2007)

it is the same on norwegian lol  I am from Norway 

BTW lets get on topic again, any news of the Demo????


----------



## MegamanXZero (Mar 16, 2007)

LegendarySaiyan said:


> it is the same on norwegian lol  I am from Norway
> 
> BTW lets get on topic again, any news of the Demo????



There's an actual demo ???  Man, I thought I read all the posts :S
[EDIT]Ok checked it, I'd really love to have that demo. The packaging and stuff that comes along it looks also nice.


----------



## Sharingan2000 (Mar 16, 2007)

"Gratis" is use in french too...

but seriously, the game comes out in 20 day and there's a serious lack of info, pics, vids....

I want info about part1 character....


----------



## -OZN- (Mar 16, 2007)

I'm italian...the word "GRATIS" had conquired all the world!!!!!


----------



## angel2devil (Mar 16, 2007)

Well, gratis is spanish too


----------



## LegendarySaiyan (Mar 16, 2007)

hey people I think we better not get off-topic 

I wonder when this demo will show up....


----------



## Kaki (Mar 16, 2007)

That's just what I would have said.......damn no demo and gow is all juncked up. 

I guess I could run the new update on bablefish...


----------



## Nakiro (Mar 16, 2007)

I see everyone's already counting down to this awesome game.


----------



## LegendarySaiyan (Mar 17, 2007)

question about why Narutimate series dont have Team Battles???? it could be cool to have team battles three againts three or something... like DragonBall Z Budokai Tenkaichi 2... you can shift to other characters in-battle why not on Naruto where Team Work is very important


----------



## Nakiro (Mar 17, 2007)

Matches would just take too long this way. Although it wouldn't be nice for  a change.

Not many character specific strategies you can use though.


----------



## SeruraRenge (Mar 17, 2007)

LegendarySaiyan said:


> question about why Narutimate series dont have Team Battles???? it could be cool to have team battles three againts three or something... like DragonBall Z Budokai Tenkaichi 2... you can shift to other characters in-battle why not on Naruto where Team Work is very important



it's because of the blocking system.  You can't unblock until the combo finishes.  So if 2 people are attacking you, they can keep you blocking forever.


----------



## destinator (Mar 17, 2007)

hurka said:


> can anyone use / anyone using this site?:
> Link removed
> I was also lurking on share, I realized, more I run the program more It will find.. but It seems a very slow/not up to date network so I gave up.


Well for jp stuff share or winny are still one of the best sources you can get...also some of the raws you sometimes get are from there so its kinda up2date. I asked a lot of ppl to look out there because its likely one of the first places to get it (in my opinion). But no luck so far =/


----------



## Kaki (Mar 17, 2007)

Its weird, it should be out there....let's keep trying.


----------



## Nakiro (Mar 17, 2007)

SeruraRenge said:


> it's because of the blocking system.  You can't unblock until the combo finishes.  So if 2 people are attacking you, they can keep you blocking forever.



He didn't mean two/three players at the same time. 
He meant kinda like the tag syustem where one character would jump out while other character took his spot.


----------



## MS81 (Mar 17, 2007)

what's up guys do you think they will only have 1 ougi?


----------



## DirzU (Mar 17, 2007)

I thought they allready confirmed around three ougi's pp. A standard one, a reversal ougi (not sure if it's called reversal except in Naruto's case), and an awakening ougi after the transformation/awakening has ocurred.

Now, we can only hope for selectable ougi's, maybe only the standard and/or reversal, that would be nice. 

I'm reaaally curious about TS-Kakashi's normal attacks and combo's, I hope they will ad some ninjutsu in his regular combos, like CS2 Sasuke's chidori and Katon... .


----------



## willtheshadow (Mar 17, 2007)

ok i know this is off topic but i figured id ask here before making a thread.

ok, first, i play games online using kaillera. and i wanted to know if there was a way to emulate and play narutimate hero 3 the same way online. I know that there is a way to play ssbm online using your gamecube seeing as its hard to emu cube games right now as it is with ps2. thanks to anyone who can help


----------



## MegamanXZero (Mar 17, 2007)

LegendarySaiyan said:


> question about why Narutimate series dont have Team Battles???? it could be cool to have team battles three againts three or something... like DragonBall Z Budokai Tenkaichi 2... you can shift to other characters in-battle why not on Naruto where Team Work is very important



It would be cool if they put some kind of 2 Player Survival like in the GNT Series, that's the only thing that's lacking in my opinion. Think about the awesome battles and tactics you can perform with jutsu's & ougi's together with your friend.


----------



## LegendarySaiyan (Mar 17, 2007)

CC2, we want team battles and hey what about this...  I actualy dont understand why not but here it goes... On many figthing games people is starting their figths by first saying something... Examples: Goku;"Show me what you got Gohan" Gohan;"I will do my best" or when Gohan wins against Cell he says... "I did it dad" my point is why there is nothing like this on NH series too...  your opinion


----------



## HK-47 (Mar 17, 2007)

*This Is Going To Be The Best Naruto Game To Date!*


----------



## Nakiro (Mar 18, 2007)

LegendarySaiyan said:


> CC2, we want team battles and hey what about this...  I actualy dont understand why not but here it goes... On many figthing games people is starting their figths by first saying something... Examples: Goku;"Show me what you got Gohan" Gohan;"I will do my best" or when Gohan wins against Cell he says... "I did it dad" my point is why there is nothing like this on NH series too...  your opinion



Ultimate Ninja 1 had it. I suppose they took it out...


----------



## -OZN- (Mar 18, 2007)

in my opinion a tag battle will bee too long...At last would be good if we can had more character on the same battle,like we can in battle stadium DON...

hey mate, do you think that we'll gonna had just 3 ougi for character or that we'll gonna had a lot of ougi like in NH3 and that we'll gonna go to select wich ougi to do in every status?


----------



## destinator (Mar 18, 2007)

okay...if we're lucky we'll get the demo in the next 2-3 days! a few users mentioned that they get their copies next week...lets hope for it


----------



## LegendarySaiyan (Mar 18, 2007)

I wish I could belive....  why do I wish to belive when I do belive  Destinator keep us updated about this demo if you get any new info of those people getting their copy


----------



## Kaki (Mar 18, 2007)

Thanks for the good news destinator.....that would mean in these next five days right? Sweet! 
It would still be about two weeks before the full game, and so I'm optomistic and can't wait...hehehe


----------



## destinator (Mar 18, 2007)

well I know from a person that he won a action and payed already...so hes waiting for the shipment. another person on mangahelpers said his demo got shipped last week already...somewhere else I read of ppl that seem to get it too. So i think our chances shouldnt be that bad...we just need a little bit luck and patience.


----------



## Kaki (Mar 18, 2007)

If they are in japan they will get it in time, but I'm not sure about shipping to the US in time...

Again, thanks for the heads up.


----------



## destinator (Mar 18, 2007)

well one hint...digital sending <3


----------



## LegendarySaiyan (Mar 18, 2007)

someone already has the DEMO  I want a demo b4 I buy this game... never got this option with Budokai Tenkachi 2 but I do not regret  BTW we will be waiting for news Destinator


----------



## -OZN- (Mar 18, 2007)

to be honest...I don't care about the demo...we must wait just 17 day for the game release...
all my hope are for sasori"true form",chiyo and p-ts sasuke


----------



## MS81 (Mar 18, 2007)

yeah you get the Demo when U reserve it.


----------



## LegendarySaiyan (Mar 18, 2007)

I think that Sasuke is in because there are reasons for him to be in...

1. He is the second main character of the series
2. He is loved by the fans so that will make the game sell much more
3. He was seen on the Shippuuden episodes

Hope he is in...


----------



## nick65 (Mar 18, 2007)

he is not in. hes not confirmed. we have no screens and we have seen very few attacks of him in the manga so he probably aint in .


----------



## Nakiro (Mar 18, 2007)

LegendarySaiyan said:


> I think that Sasuke is in because there are reasons for him to be in...
> 
> 1. He is the second main character of the series
> 2. He is loved by the fans so that will make the game sell much more
> ...



He wasn't in GNT, he won't be here either... 

It's unfortunate even though I hate the prick... but more characters means more fun. 
I'd rather have Chiyo instead of Sasuke but it appears she won't be making an apperance either.. 
All these characters, yet they don't make an apperance in either game.. and why doesn't Sasoir have true form?? Perhaps the anime won't be up to that point at that time..I guess it was all planned. 
They don't want the game to spoil us.


----------



## LegendarySaiyan (Mar 18, 2007)

nick65: did we have any screens of Yondaime for NH3? No as I remember... So why not Sasuke on NA as a secret character...

Nakiro: Because of Sasuke was not in GNT does not mean that he migth not be in NA too  CC2 migth put him in... I am hoping for him to be on and if he is not I wont be dissapointed because we still have Sasuke Pre-Skip and we have ITACHI


----------



## destinator (Mar 18, 2007)

LegendarySaiyan said:


> I think that Sasuke is in because there are reasons for him to be in...
> 
> 1. He is the second main character of the series
> 2. He is loved by the fans so that will make the game sell much more
> ...



Wow that is like....nothing? Seriously first 2 things would count for gnt too 

But what I really dont like is your third point. I dont know if you read or just watch the anime. But then you know that what we've seen in the first episode is around 6-12 months away from now...so thats really noooo reason why he should be in the game.

Try to be realistic and dont pay too much attention to your fan boy site ^^

Well we will see in 2-3 weeks


----------



## Kaki (Mar 18, 2007)

> He wasn't in GNT, he won't be here either...


 NEVER say somthing like this again....thanks. 

Well, I think we may get some kind of combo of chiyo, PTS sasuke, or an ougi with sasori. meh

Who's feeling an update this week.....it is geting close to the final hour.


----------



## LegendarySaiyan (Mar 18, 2007)

I just told them that he was seen at Shippuuden episodes and hey btw we never saw Yondaime figth in the Anime why were he on the game.... CC2 follows the Manga but for some reason they seems to follow the Anime now.... I just hope Sasuke to be in... and yes I am a Sasuke fan since Vol 1 and Episode 3 
and yeah we will see  

AND I am very dissapointed of Chiyo and Sasoris true form to not be on this game, maybe they will who knows, when is the Accel sites next update btw  hope they will put something new this time and when I mean new, I mean really NEW 

and hey lets not discuss about if Sasuke will be on it or not... we will see him on Accel 2 for sure


----------



## destinator (Mar 18, 2007)

LegendarySaiyan said:


> AND I am very dissapointed of Chiyo and Sasoris true form to not be on this game, maybe they will who knows, when is the Accel sites next update btw  hope they will put something new this time and when I mean new, I mean really NEW



Well its hard to say. But look at the point they started to develop this game. that was at least 6 months ago...so yeah I think chiyo and true forms are just too far ahead  I mean we wont see them in like the next 4-8 weeks? <.<

The game is not manga or anime based..its kinda a mix of both...just how cc2 likes it ^^


----------



## MS81 (Mar 18, 2007)

I didn't know Chiyo was in it.


----------



## Hellion (Mar 18, 2007)

Me either where did you guys here this


----------



## Nakiro (Mar 18, 2007)

Krippler said:


> Me either where did you guys here this



We were just saying how unfortunate it was that she's not in the game, nobody said she was.


----------



## destinator (Mar 18, 2007)

okay huge ossu to cell2355 and his friend =)




scans from the demo =)


----------



## Wu Fei (Mar 18, 2007)

Would any1 be open to them putting in original characters? I wouldn't mind.


----------



## Hellion (Mar 18, 2007)

destinator said:


> okay huge ossu to cell2355 and his friend =)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks for the scans man, but its stills leaves our questions unanswered


----------



## Shepard (Mar 18, 2007)

Thanks for the scans destinator.

I wonder if we'll be able to put hands of the demo after all since people seems to be starting to get it.

Not so much left till the real thing is out tough


----------



## destinator (Mar 18, 2007)

Like I said...I am pretty sure we will get it (I just hope I am not wrong). But with so many people going to order it in so many different ways...

btw I read that you can get the magazine with the demo from today on...so that should increase our changes too^^ (just a bit more patience xD)


----------



## Kaki (Mar 18, 2007)

Good stuff, and I would like to see a bigger version of the lower right corner of the second scan. It makes me think of kabuto....


----------



## destinator (Mar 18, 2007)

Kakihara said:


> Good stuff, and I would like to see a bigger version of the lower right corner of the second scan. It makes me think of kabuto....



isnt that shika xD?

well time for bed its 4:30 am already see you later (hopefully with some updates on the demo thing)


----------



## Sharingan2000 (Mar 18, 2007)

yeah it's Shikamaru and Temari...


----------



## Hellion (Mar 19, 2007)

Thank You!!!!


----------



## Sir.Cruz (Mar 19, 2007)

Kakihara said:


> NEVER say somthing like this again....thanks.
> 
> Well, I think we may get some kind of combo of chiyo, PTS sasuke, or an ougi with sasori. meh
> 
> Who's feeling an update this week.....it is geting close to the final hour.



That was made of win.

Guys. The anime never covered Kakashi Gaiden, so why did we have Yondaime in NH3 and Anbu Kakashi in NH2? The game is manga-based. Has been and will be.

GNT is anime based through and through. Plus, it was a rush job. On the other hand, NH has been planned for a bit now


----------



## LegendarySaiyan (Mar 19, 2007)

thanx for the scans Destinator... :waiting: :waiting: :waiting: aaarrrrgghh I cant wait any longer... I am off to play Narutimate Hero 3 I will check here every 10-20 mins


----------



## Nakiro (Mar 19, 2007)

Sir.Cruz said:


> That was made of win.
> 
> Guys. The anime never covered Kakashi Gaiden, so why did we have Yondaime in NH3 and Anbu Kakashi in NH2? The game is manga-based. Has been and will be.
> 
> GNT is anime based through and through. Plus, it was a rush job. On the other hand, NH has been planned for a bit now



That's true, although they never put in any spoilers from anime as far as we know.
It's half anime and half manga. 
It started to get like this from NH2. 

1st one was purely Manga. Chakra was still yellow back then. 
2nd turned to a mix between the two. Chakra turned yellow/blue.
3rd returns as a mix... chakra completely blue this time around. 

That's how we got Yondaime.. as for ANBU Kakashi.. since the guy from the first Naruto movie was in the game it also makes sense to put ANBU Kakashi cause he was in the movie as well.


----------



## Dreikoo (Mar 19, 2007)

Nakiro said:


> That's true, although they never put in any spoilers from anime as far as we know.
> It's half anime and half manga.
> It started to get like this from NH2.
> 
> ...



Jiraiya has hoen rasengan on NH3 and Shikamaru has a move with a light bomb involving a huge shadow hand and Kakashi has had the 2 chidori one in each hand since NH2 and there are many others like that which are sorta spoilers for us anime only viewers.


----------



## destinator (Mar 19, 2007)

wow looks good for the demo...the friend of cell won the auction so its just a matter of time now (shipping,uploading,seeding ^^)


----------



## shingen (Mar 19, 2007)

wow he won,i was watchin or should i say reading the whole thing go down
on naruto accel gamespot forums.That cell guy posted there

i thought it didnt really matter who won cuz they were all going to share it together anyway


----------



## Nakiro (Mar 19, 2007)

Hope to see some Shikamaru ownage soon...

Anywho.. I was just watching some videos and I noticed thet Maito Naruto has 2 forehead protectors .

One on his head and other one around his waist like Lee's. I just found it funny.


----------



## -OZN- (Mar 19, 2007)

????seems like there was some update in cc2 site(in the space where is written the last update's date there is written 2007/3/19/=today)...But I don't notice the difference...


----------



## Moondoggie (Mar 19, 2007)

(*Kajiba*)

Lucky <_<

*Spoiler*: __ 



Looks like Team Gai vs. Kisame in the right TV.


----------



## -OZN- (Mar 19, 2007)

I can't wait anymore...just 16 days and I'll forghet about my social life for this game


----------



## destinator (Mar 19, 2007)

someone is uploading it to usenet right now...so if anyone got usenet... <.<


----------



## Kaki (Mar 19, 2007)

So its up on usenet.....damn I remember last time I tried to get usenet....it was hard. 

I'll see if something happens in the next few hours.


----------



## destinator (Mar 19, 2007)

> I recieved the demo myself just now,I got it from my friend in japan
> Apparently you get a demo if you buy a ps2 and he hates naruto
> Im uploading it to usenet right now (Alt.binaries.The.terminal)



here we go


----------



## -Mew- (Mar 19, 2007)

Kakihara said:


> So its up on usenet.....damn I remember last time I tried to get usenet....it was hard.
> 
> I'll see if something happens in the next few hours.



Hell i sure hope so !!  

So i heard there are only like 4 chars in the demo is that true ?


----------



## destinator (Mar 19, 2007)

-Mew- said:


> Hell i sure hope so !!
> 
> So i heard there are only like 4 chars in the demo is that true ?



only? thats why it is called demo


----------



## -Mew- (Mar 19, 2007)

destinator said:


> only? thats why it is called demo



Well hell i don't mind  I'll wont be sleeping even if i was just two chars ! xD
And 2 of them are Akatsuki so it's quite much  To bad there no Shikamaru or Tenmari  Damn i cant w8 to hear more of the music the commercial/trailer quite rocked :amazed Damn i cant w8 

And if you look at other fighting games theres like 20 chars max  Accel has like 50 now maybe even more will be added before the 5 April >< i hope


----------



## destinator (Mar 19, 2007)

whh demo chars are probably naruto, kakashi, sakura and deidara...means one akatsuki ^^


----------



## -Mew- (Mar 19, 2007)

destinator said:


> whh demo chars are probably naruto, kakashi, sakura and deidara...means one akatsuki ^^



Like i was hoping Sassori would be in the demo but i think your right  

Damn so funny to see you on like 3 or 4 forums posting at the same time now xD

BTW that mangahelpers thread rox ^^ it's perfect info summary ^_^


----------



## Kaki (Mar 19, 2007)

> Damn so funny to see you on like 3 or 4 forums posting at the same time now xD


 I was just thinking he must be busy.....

well, its an exiting time. We all hope to see the demo asap.


----------



## Nakiro (Mar 19, 2007)

I'll keep my eye on youtube and let you guys know if anything pops up.


----------



## -Mew- (Mar 19, 2007)

Nakiro said:


> I'll keep my eye on youtube and let you guys know if anything pops up.



I searched and searched and found nothing ... exept the trailer and commercials ... i even managed to find Yu-Gi-Oh: The Abridged Series - Episode 19 ... lol try watching this is cool and it will cool your mind from all the waiting  

damn this searching and waiting is making me crazy ...


----------



## Kaki (Mar 19, 2007)

*dies*

Interesting.....but not free.


----------



## destinator (Mar 19, 2007)

like i said at gfaqs...deviance is pc release groupe and I dont even know if they still release. and key gens and so on....you can follow me right ^^


----------



## Jaxel (Mar 19, 2007)

The guy never uploaded it to Usenet... checking the terminal right now and its not up...


----------



## MS81 (Mar 19, 2007)

do you guys think that they will have Kakashi's
*Spoiler*: __ 



Mangekyou


 in the game?


----------



## Shepard (Mar 19, 2007)

@MS81

Definitely yes, it covers the Suna arc and We've already seen two tailed Kyuubi Naruto so pretty much yeah


----------



## -OZN- (Mar 20, 2007)

Dante said:


> @MS81
> 
> Definitely yes, it covers the Suna arc and We've already seen two tailed Kyuubi Naruto so pretty much yeah



did we see 2 tail naruto????????
I think you are gonna wrong, in this game there will be only one tail...
and for mangekyou...I hope that we'll gonna had it in tha game...
but I think that this is just like chiyo or true form sasori...is just somthing that we REALY want...but that I'm losing hope about...infact in this game every character will have 3 ougi, and the kakashi 3 was alredy be seen, the chidori one, the dog one and the multi elemental one...I hope I'm gonna wrong...but I don't think that MS kakashi will be in...


----------



## Kaki (Mar 20, 2007)

I was hoping, but not quite yet...


----------



## TagZ (Mar 20, 2007)

Damn i havn't posted in awhile and theres a demo out, whoa. Who said there'd only be one tail kyuubi Naruto? 

*Spoiler*: __ 



2 tails is only like a page away after kakashi uses mangekyou.


----------



## destinator (Mar 20, 2007)

TagZ said:


> Damn i havn't posted in awhile and theres a demo out, whoa. Who said there'd only be one tail kyuubi Naruto?
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...



and mange is only MAYBE in...so same for 2 tails


----------



## MS81 (Mar 20, 2007)

Dante said:


> @MS81
> 
> Definitely yes, it covers the Suna arc and We've already seen two tailed Kyuubi Naruto so pretty much yeah



yeah I know maybe that's why they won't show pics of him using it until they show it in the anime.

or 2-tails I don't think they actually showed a pic of him w/2 tails but most likely it is.


----------



## hurka (Mar 20, 2007)

new pics from auctions.yahoo.co.jp:


----------



## The Captain (Mar 20, 2007)

Holy crap.

Is that Kisame's gaint-ass-wave-o'-death no jutsu I see?

And Itachi has a new ougi...some kinda giant black ring.


----------



## Sena Kobayakawa (Mar 20, 2007)

Wow nice pics! Thanks!


----------



## yinchithequincy (Mar 20, 2007)

um, am i the only one who saw the picture of sasuke on that page, it's pre-skip but hey it's better than nothing. i think thats its saying the pre skip characters are available via costume change because the symbols under the pictures look like the ones for the different costume.


----------



## Shepard (Mar 20, 2007)

MS81 said:


> yeah I know maybe that's why they won't show pics of him using it until they show it in the anime.
> 
> or 2-tails I don't think they actually showed a pic of him w/2 tails but most likely it is.


Yeah, you can't really see the second tail but it's pretty much given besides, if you look at all Kyuubi Naruto's pics they masterfully have it cut where the second tail should be like the above scan


----------



## MS81 (Mar 20, 2007)

Dante said:


> Yeah, you can't really see the second tail but it's pretty much given besides, if you look at all Kyuubi Naruto's pics they masterfully have it cut where the second tail should be like the above scan



yeah your right buddy.


----------



## -OZN- (Mar 20, 2007)

I think that 2 tail wouldn't be there...since in the gaara rescue arc the 2nd tail appear for just 2 sec,and immediatly after kakashi seal it...
at last...we would had 2,3 and 4 tail in accel 2


----------



## yinchithequincy (Mar 20, 2007)

-OZN- said:


> I think that 2 tail wouldn't be there...since in the gaara rescue arc the 2nd tail appear for just 2 sec,and immediatly after kakashi seal it...
> at last...we would had 2,3 and 4 tail in accel 2



if you check the picture of him doing the huge red rasengan they give a close up of his face, and if you remember 2 tailed kyubbi had some particular facial features(i remember because they scared the crap out of me). his eyes got bigger and had a cat like slit down the middle, his whiskers got thicker, his fangs became more defined, and his hair got all poofy. not to mention the double sized aura.


----------



## -OZN- (Mar 20, 2007)

I think that the only real change is the number of tail...anywhere...time will tell us...don't mistake me...I truly want 2 tail naruto, real form sasori,chiyo and p-ts sasuke in this game...but the more the time go on the less I hope...


----------



## -Mew- (Mar 20, 2007)

Damn good new pictures ! Hooray for Itachi hes my fav in NH3 cant w8 to see the new oguies i hope itachi has that bad ass mizu bunshin explosion thing  

Too bad the scans are to small  well more like photos then scans ... wish we had scans so someone could translate them !


----------



## Sena Kobayakawa (Mar 20, 2007)

Will there be Rasenshuriken in the game?


----------



## destinator (Mar 20, 2007)

llyod_aurion said:


> Will there be Rasenshuriken in the game?



my calculation says...0% xD


----------



## Kayuuko (Mar 20, 2007)

Argh xD Now I thought I have something new to post and someone else already posted those pics~ Damn XD

Is anyone able to get this booklet-thingie to scan it??


----------



## Shepard (Mar 20, 2007)

I think they should play with Itachi's black crow genjutsu thing now, enough with the exploding (mizu?) bunshins, I never understood why they put them as exploding Mizubunshins at all, it was just a KB exploding in water.

I know that regarding Itachi there's not so much material to go into but still...


----------



## Sena Kobayakawa (Mar 20, 2007)

destinator said:


> my calculation says...0% xD



Aw crap. Too bad. So there wont be Hidan and Kakuzu?


----------



## destinator (Mar 20, 2007)

llyod_aurion said:


> Aw crap. Too bad. So there wont be Hidan and Kakuzu?



most likely not even sai, p2 sasuke and so on^^


----------



## Kayuuko (Mar 20, 2007)

destinator said:


> most likely not even sai, p2 sasuke and so on^^



I guess this won't even go past the final of the rescue Gaara arc... I don't think we will even get Sasori's true form in this game~


----------



## Nakiro (Mar 20, 2007)

Exactly... revealing true form Sasori would be a huge spoiler at this moment.


----------



## Shepard (Mar 20, 2007)

Well, we SHOULD get it I mean, what's up with everybody this isn't GNT it's Narutimate series we've allways get manga spoiler characters as secrets Yondaime, anbu Kakashi etc... besides even if there's all of the NH3 cast in we need more Shippuden chars and there's not much choice regarding that


----------



## Tokio_no_Go (Mar 20, 2007)

Dante said:


> Well, we SHOULD get it I mean, what's up with everybody this isn't GNT it's Narutimate series we've allways get manga spoiler characters as secrets Yondaime, anbu Kakashi etc... besides even if there's all of the NH3 cast in we need more Shippuden chars and there's not much choice regarding that



You have a very good point. Adding more characters is no problem for them and they seem to be very generous as such if you look at past games. They definitely don't have a problem inventing up jutsu for the sake of the game so I wouldn't count Sai or Yamamoto completely out yet.


----------



## Kayuuko (Mar 20, 2007)

Well... ANBU Kakashi was included because of the first movie I think Oo


----------



## Kaki (Mar 20, 2007)

So....how is the quest for the demo going? hmmm


----------



## Dreikoo (Mar 20, 2007)

Angel-chan said:


> Well... ANBU Kakashi was included because of the first movie I think Oo



That may be but NH3 didn't have the guys from the movie but it still had ANBU Kakashi.

 It may be that they just decided to keep him but it also may be that him being in NH2 was unrelated to the movie.


----------



## Shepard (Mar 20, 2007)

Angel-chan said:


> Well... ANBU Kakashi was included because of the first movie I think Oo



Still you can pretty well see his white chakra blade in the Ougi


----------



## Sena Kobayakawa (Mar 20, 2007)

Darn thats too bad. Not even Sai and Sasuke?? They were shown in ep.1 though.


----------



## MegamanXZero (Mar 20, 2007)

llyod_aurion said:


> Darn thats too bad. Not even Sai and Sasuke?? They were shown in ep.1 though.



Uh, in the Prologue yeah....... but then you could also include Yamato because we saw him.


----------



## destinator (Mar 20, 2007)

I get so sick of this first episode stuff :s


----------



## MegamanXZero (Mar 20, 2007)

destinator said:


> I get so sick of this first episode stuff :s



I only liked the Prologue, the rest was just introduction crap...


----------



## destinator (Mar 20, 2007)

MegamanXLanDarkZero said:


> I only liked the Prologue, the rest was just introduction crap...



I dent get why people dont realize that this stuff wasnt supposed to be shown for like 6 months...so why do they take that as a confirmation like "WOAH IT WAS IN THE FIRST EPISODE....its in for sure" ... <.<


----------



## MegamanXZero (Mar 20, 2007)

destinator said:


> I dent get why people dont realize that this stuff wasnt supposed to be shown for like 6 months...so why do they take that as a confirmation like "WOAH IT WAS IN THE FIRST EPISODE....its in for sure" ... <.<



I guess those people have high hopes..


----------



## Dreikoo (Mar 20, 2007)

MegamanXLanDarkZero said:


> I guess those people have high hopes..



Or low sence of logic and reality .


----------



## Nakiro (Mar 20, 2007)

We got the character list a while back.. 

No Sasuke
No Tenzou
No Sai
No True Sasori
No Chiyo 

Want to know why??? 

Anime won't be at the whole Chiyo-Sasori fight in a long while at this rate. 
Sasuke, Sai and Tenzou are in second arc so long time until then.. the prologue doesn't even count right now.


----------



## -OZN- (Mar 20, 2007)

the only reason that they had to make sasuke appear in the 1* shippuden episode was this:we had got a LOOOONG filler arc episode, and people was starting to forghet about sasuke!!!!anywhere..nakiro, for pts sasuke you're probably right, but for what we know chiyo and real sasori can be in the game...is true that they wouldn't spoiler....but they was in the manga from VERY long, and beside this...accel 2 is supposed to be out the next year,and r sasori and chiyo will be in the anime at last 2 month from now...do you think that just for don't spoiler 2 character they'll gonna make us wait a whole year?!


----------



## Kaki (Mar 20, 2007)

Good thinking, but for that reason they can't show us the big guns yet.....
Or even for the sake of game spoilers(letting us know the secrets before it comes out) they didn't post hanabi or Yondaime untill the day it came out last time.


----------



## Nakiro (Mar 20, 2007)

There is a possibility.. although I wouldn't get my hopes up.  
Chiyo and Sasori are probably the two character that I would like to be in this game as well. I mean Sasori and Chiyo are like perfect characters for state changes.

In Accel 2 we get many new characters.
It's going to be awesome.. 

Izumo, Kotetsu, Hidan, Kakuzu, Sai, Tanzou, Chouji, Ino. 
This is ofcourse if anime catches up to it.


----------



## destinator (Mar 20, 2007)

I am really curious if they'll include Izumo and Kotetsu in Accel 2 ... they were kinda funny^^


----------



## Azurite (Mar 20, 2007)

Cant wait for English version >.>


----------



## SeruraRenge (Mar 20, 2007)

Kakihara said:


> Good thinking, but for that reason they can't show us the big guns yet.....
> Or even for the sake of game spoilers(letting us know the secrets before it comes out) they didn't post hanabi or Yondaime untill the day it came out last time.



good point.  Even after the game came out, no one believed that Yondaime was in it until they unlocked him themselves.  I remember ppl posting the actual pic of the select screen onto his character, portrait and all, and people went "that's photoshopped!!!11one"


----------



## Nakiro (Mar 20, 2007)

destinator said:


> I am really curious if they'll include Izumo and Kotetsu in Accel 2 ... they were kinda funny^^



Well, we see them fight, hopefully this will be a bit longer in anime. 
It just seems right, they deserve it.


----------



## Shepard (Mar 20, 2007)

Definitely there hs to be some Shippuden characters left, even tough we're starting part II there are too little of real new ones, I predict we may get a few surprises


----------



## Kaki (Mar 20, 2007)

That would be cool, and I want to see how the others are updated.


----------



## Sena Kobayakawa (Mar 21, 2007)

Yeah I hope we get some. There just arent enough part II characters right now.


----------



## nick65 (Mar 21, 2007)

still no new screens?
new videoz?
are we already talking about accel 2 now? 
come on guys!
just find out the most we can about accel and then worry about accel 2!
why is the game called accel by the way?


----------



## MS81 (Mar 21, 2007)

I just want to see more ougi's.


----------



## LegendarySaiyan (Mar 21, 2007)

hey for those who says, be more realistic that Sasori,Chiyo and Sasuke is not in ACCEL cuz they already showed us the final character list... do you guys really belive that there wont be any SECRET Character?! You guys should get realistic b4 telling us... Who could have thougth that Yondaime was going to be in NH3 (As a SECRET Character) and we did get him as a Secret Charcater did we not!!! Maybe CC2 wants us to get suprised again when seeing TS Sasuke. And I am not saying this cuz I am a Sasuke fan.... I am telling you this because you guys dont think that we are actually realistic...

BTW On-Topic;

They still could add Sasuke with many cool Ougis not from the Manga... As they did with Sasuke PS and others who had not done those Ougis on the Manga or Anime... Examples;

*Spoiler*: __ 



Sasuke's Katon Houenka (NOT Housenka)
Kakashi's Two Handed Raikiri
Shikamaru's Flash Bomb then Using Shadow to make his Shadow bigger

And there are those Ougis as Sandaime's Shuriken Kage Bunshin, if that is an Ougi then Sasuke could have the scene where he was going to stab Naruto with his Sword as an Ougi, that wont be a spoiler cuz they already have seen it on the prologue...




Now I can relax, btw any new info of this DEMO...? any new screens


----------



## destinator (Mar 21, 2007)

LegendarySaiyan said:


> hey for those who says, be more realistic that Sasori,Chiyo and Sasuke is not in ACCEL cuz they already showed us the final character list... do you guys really belive that there wont be any SECRET Character?! You guys should get realistic b4 telling us... Who could have thougth that Yondaime was going to be in NH3 (As a SECRET Character) and we did get him as a Secret Charcater did we not!!! Maybe CC2 wants us to get suprised again when seeing TS Sasuke. And I am not saying this cuz I am a Sasuke fan.... I am telling you this because you guys dont think that we are actually realistic...
> 
> BTW On-Topic;
> 
> ...



At first I am totally sick of this "Sasuke is, no he is not ... bLAH" talk...but 99,9% of the ppl saying he is in have the first anime scenes and that he is really cool character as their only argument.

Like I said before, I dont think he will be in. (I really would like it to have him but it would also be okay to have him in the next game). When Nh3 was developed/came out yondaime just had his biggest story in the manga (probably forever....If we dont get a superlong flashback again...). So this Yondaime example lacks the comparison to Sasuke in my opinion. Sasuke is just lightyears away, thats it... I think it would be more plausible and logical to include him in the next game (storylike and so on).

We will see it a few weeks...


----------



## nick65 (Mar 21, 2007)

why aint we seeing any movies of the demo?


----------



## destinator (Mar 21, 2007)

nick65 said:


> why aint we seeing any movies of the demo?



As it seems only a few people have it. Also there are maybe videos...we just dont know of them


----------



## Seany (Mar 21, 2007)

God i hope vids are out soon


----------



## LegendarySaiyan (Mar 21, 2007)

Destinator: and I am sick of people saying that WE ARE NOT REALISTIC..... Yes we are... I told you guys on pg 104 that I wont be dissapointed or anything because of Sasuke is not in cuz we still have Sasuke PS and ITACHI....
Here is what I said;


> I am hoping for him to be on and if he is not I wont be dissapointed because we still have Sasuke Pre-Skip and we have ITACHI



I get angry when people is just saying that we are not realistic.... AND I AM NOT SAYING THAT SASUKE IS IN FOR GOD DAMN..... I AM SAYING IF HE... and lets stop talking about this nonsense Sasuke s**t for now... there is 15 days left for the game to come out then we will see if he is on it or not and if he is not the so what he will be on Accel 2  ;D

btw is there any vids uploaded?


----------



## Shepard (Mar 21, 2007)

I really, really hope current Sasuke is in, I really don't want to wait another year to play with/against him, really, the fact that KN4 isn't in is painful enough let alone not Sasuke, really the game will surprise us all as most of us will die if the really important characters are not in and we'd have to wait for Accel 2


----------



## Nakiro (Mar 21, 2007)

LegendarySaiyan said:


> Destinator: and I am sick of people saying that WE ARE NOT REALISTIC..... Yes we are... I told you guys on pg 104 that I wont be dissapointed or anything because of Sasuke is not in cuz we still have Sasuke PS and ITACHI....
> Here is what I said;
> 
> 
> ...



Not that I'm aware of.



> I really, really hope current Sasuke is in, I really don't want to wait another year to play with/against him, really, the fact that KN4 isn't in is painful enough let alone not Sasuke, really the game will surprise us all as most of us will die if the really important characters are not in and we'd have to wait for Accel 2



I guess graveyard will be really busy..


----------



## destinator (Mar 21, 2007)

Dante said:


> I really, really hope current Sasuke is in, I really don't want to wait another year to play with/against him, really, the fact that KN4 isn't in is painful enough let alone not Sasuke, really the game will surprise us all as most of us will die if the really important characters are not in and we'd have to wait for Accel 2


To be exact...only you and the sasuke fanboys


----------



## Halcyon Days (Mar 21, 2007)

i cant wait


----------



## Nakiro (Mar 21, 2007)

I just hope in the next game they don't ignore True Sasori, Chiyo, Izumo and Kotetsu. 

Since Izumo and Kotetsu are side characters.

I wonder if the game will ever incorporte different costumes for people. 

Few characters could benefit from those.


----------



## Shepard (Mar 21, 2007)

destinator said:


> To be exact...only you and the sasuke fanboys



I tough almost everyone wanted to see PS Sasuke in Accel, it seems I was wrong 

Still so no Sasuke=

I mean, who's going to be my rival when I play with Naruto? Pre-Skip Sasuke? C'mon


----------



## Halcyon Days (Mar 21, 2007)

^^^i do whats a good game if you dont have all the main charcaters


----------



## Nakiro (Mar 21, 2007)

> ^^^i do whats a good game if you dont have all the main charcaters


Naruto: GNT EX
Although the "good" part is argueable. 



Narutimate Accel will have all the main characters.


----------



## Shepard (Mar 21, 2007)

Nakiro said:


> Narutimate Accel will have all the main characters.



Post Skip versions, that's the point Naruto *Shippuden* Narutimett Accel not NH3 all over again + some shippuden chars


----------



## TagZ (Mar 21, 2007)

Im not a sasuke fanboy but i still want him in. I think the only reason they showed sasuke in the beginning is because of merchandise. Destinator, you saying that its the "only" arguement people have for him to be in the game. Its actually quite strong and why would you be negative against him being in? you dont want him to be in the game?


----------



## Nakiro (Mar 21, 2007)

Dante said:


> Post Skip versions, that's the point Naruto *Shippuden* Narutimett Accel not NH3 all over again + some shippuden chars



Well every major character in Shippuuden episodes I saw is in the game. 
Actually.. we haven't even seen them all, they are giving you extras.. you should be happy.


----------



## destinator (Mar 21, 2007)

TagZ said:


> Im not a sasuke fanboy but i still want him in. I think the only reason they showed sasuke in the beginning is because of merchandise. Destinator, you saying that its the "only" arguement people have for him to be in the game. Its actually quite strong and why would you be negative against him being in? you dont want him to be in the game?



reading:


destinator said:


> Like I said before, I dont think he will be in. (I really would like it to have him but it would also be okay to have him in the next game)



Wow they showed him because of merchandise? You really dont believe that, right?


----------



## Shepard (Mar 21, 2007)

Nakiro said:


> Well every major character in Shippuuden episodes I saw is in the game.
> Actually.. we haven't even seen them all, they are giving you extras.. you should be happy.


Actually, even if this seems like I'm bitching, I'm not.

I just think that it would be a little dumb for them to not throw in important characters that are about to be shown just because the anime people didn't see them yet.

I'll give you an example=

PS Sasuke=
Everybody knows how he looks like now, it was shown even in the comercials, I don't say he'll have let's say CS2 but showing some genjutsu and Chidori Nagashi+some swordplay isn't going to kill the fans, specially a japan exclusive game where almost everybody reads shounen jump.

Chiyio=
She's coming in in like 3 episodes even before the game is released, so even tough she'll most definitely will be there I would be REALLy dissapointed if she wasn't.

Sasori's true form=
Just make it a secret character, not big issue here besides were seeing it at the second half of this arc.


----------



## Nakiro (Mar 21, 2007)

While I agree with you about Sasori and Chiyo, Sasuke is still too far away.

Whole Gaara Arc and half of the Sasuke Arc. Even then.. he shows up for like episode and that's about it....

Don't think of Sasuke as Sasuke, think of him as a character that makes a short apperance more then an arc away. 

Sasuke's "new" fighting style hasn't been defined yet. We haven't really seen him do much except of Chidori Nagashi and one swing of a sword. Sure they can make up something but then you just have a made up character with Sasuke's model.

Even Sai and Tenzou deserve to be in the game before Sasuke.


----------



## Shepard (Mar 21, 2007)

Nakiro said:


> While I agree with you about Sasori and Chiyo, Sasuke is still too far away.
> 
> Whole Gaara Arc and half of the Sasuke Arc. Even then.. he shows up for like episode and that's about it....
> 
> ...


I know but  the fans avidly want him, why do you think he was shown in the premiere so fast?

I agree tough in that Yamato and Sai would be first, it's just that I can't help but feel really bad now, still have to wait a year to play with the really good new Shippuden chars >.<


----------



## Nakiro (Mar 21, 2007)

Dante said:


> I know but  the fans avidly want him, why do you think he was shown in the premiere so fast?
> 
> I agree tough in that Yamato and Sai would be first, it's just that I can't help but feel really bad now, still have to wait a year to play with the really good new Shippuden chars >.<



You know what's the funny thing... 

After Accel 2 comes out.. you're going to be saying exactly the same thing... because the manga will be at a completely new level yet again and better characters will appear. 

Perhaps AL will be there but you won't be able to play as him. Zetsu, Tobi, BH. New characters Sasuke's looking for now. 

It's an endless cycle, until the manga ends. At Which point we shall have all the characters smashed into one game. 

Now what makes me wonder is if they will continue to improve upon the game even after Naruto finishes.


----------



## destinator (Mar 21, 2007)

someone is uploading the demo to jaxels ftp now...hope it realy works!


----------



## destinator (Mar 21, 2007)

if its the real deal...you gonna get them =)


----------



## Shepard (Mar 21, 2007)

Let me know where it is out, if it's the real thing you'll have a video as soon as I can record one, word.


----------



## Kaki (Mar 21, 2007)

NOW? fuck yeah. Imma go check it out.


----------



## MegamanXZero (Mar 21, 2007)

destinator said:


> someone is uploading the demo to jaxels ftp now...hope it realy works!



w00t !!! I've been waiting for you StarFox !! I mean, I've been waiting for this moment !!


----------



## angel2devil (Mar 21, 2007)

Dante said:


> Let me know where it is out, if it's the real thing you'll have a video as soon as I can record one, word.



Thanks


----------



## destinator (Mar 21, 2007)

the guy seems to be a liar...cant be helped  I think we wont get the demo <.<


----------



## MS81 (Mar 21, 2007)

someone stole my NH3 from friend house and I bet none those jackasses have a (Jap) PS2.


----------



## MegamanXZero (Mar 21, 2007)

destinator said:


> the guy seems to be a liar...cant be helped  I think we wont get the demo <.<



NOOOOOOOOOOOO, do a barrel roll!!
Damn that sux, well it should come up somewhere on the internet eventually..


----------



## Nakiro (Mar 21, 2007)

What's taking it so long it was out on Monday so people should already have it by now..


----------



## destinator (Mar 21, 2007)

I really dont know...but I am growing sick of this...


----------



## Kaki (Mar 21, 2007)

Ya, but my hope and passion do not so easily die out. And I'm bugged that Gow did not work and now musou orochi is all corrupt.....wtf


----------



## Shepard (Mar 21, 2007)

Noo, and now that I got all worked out


----------



## -OZN- (Mar 21, 2007)

I was thinking about a thing,if the secret one will not be sasuke chiyo and real sasori, who will be for you?...
in the last game there was 3 secret character...if it work like this even this time I can't think to someone other,them apart...do you had some ideas?


----------



## Nakiro (Mar 21, 2007)

Baki, Genma, Iruka, Ibisu, Konahamaru's Team.


----------



## -OZN- (Mar 21, 2007)

I don't think that iruka will ever do an apparence in the narutimate series...


----------



## Nakiro (Mar 21, 2007)

Yeah probably, but then again I never thought I'd see Konohamaru or Hanabi in the game either.


----------



## -OZN- (Mar 21, 2007)

you are right...nothing is impossible, so I'll continue to hope in sasuke, even if I well know that probabily I'll get a delusion


----------



## Nakiro (Mar 22, 2007)

Was waiting for this one...

Looks like Gaara in his half demon form will be  joining us.


----------



## -Mew- (Mar 22, 2007)

do this to see how fast you can run 

Here i uploaded it


----------



## Sena Kobayakawa (Mar 22, 2007)

Nice, thanks for doing that.


----------



## Crush! (Mar 22, 2007)

Nakiro said:


> What's taking it so long it was out on Monday so people should already have it by now..



What the hell are you idiots talking about? It doesn't come out until APRIL FIFTH and I'm IN JAPAN so I would know.


----------



## Enishi (Mar 22, 2007)

> What the hell are you idiots talking about? It doesn't come out until APRIL FIFTH and I'm IN JAPAN so I would know.



Not sure, but i think they're talking about some demo o,?...


----------



## Sena Kobayakawa (Mar 22, 2007)

Of course its the demo. We all know the real game isnt out yet.


----------



## Crush! (Mar 22, 2007)

I haven't heard of any demo...


----------



## -Mew- (Mar 22, 2007)

Crush! said:


> I haven't heard of any demo...



Click on the destinator's sig and you'll see some pictures and scans


----------



## destinator (Mar 22, 2007)

Link removed new commercial =)

too late <.<


----------



## Nakiro (Mar 22, 2007)

Crush! said:


> I haven't heard of any demo...



Well then before you call anyone idiot you should read up on the facts.


----------



## LegendarySaiyan (Mar 22, 2007)

that commercial confirms alternate costumes for those who has more than one costume.... Sasuke has the one he used on the Chuunin Exam and the one he always wears... Hope I am rigth about this lol


----------



## Shepard (Mar 22, 2007)

Yep, Naruto has pre-time-skip, the training one and post-time-skip costumes now, I hope everyone wich have had different costumes will have them aviable


----------



## nick65 (Mar 22, 2007)

so gaara has 3 forms normal form flying form and half shukaka form
so 2 awakening ougis?


----------



## Nakiro (Mar 22, 2007)

They are completely two different characters... 
His Pre-Time Skip character will have his Demon form, and Kazekage will fly on clouds. 

They wouldn't put Half-Demon in Kazekage's character, I'm sure.


----------



## Sharingan2000 (Mar 22, 2007)

So his Demon form is still in the game...I was hoping for him to have his Half Shukaku form, you know, Half the face...one arm..the tail...I think he look cooler in that form and is more Racoon-looking...and they could have made him faster in this form, since he was so fast in the anime that Sasuke was barely able to dodge him....

you can see Kimimaro in that video too...

Now, with all those pre-timeskip character and the new "awakening" system,
I'm wondering what will all their "awakening" be...

Will they keep the Summon in this game ???
So many question...

also, RECENT MANGA SPOILER


*Spoiler*: __ 



now that P1 Sasuke has CS1 & CS2, I was hoping that P2 Sasuke would never use the Cursed Seal again so that he could be more different that his P1 self, using sword move and new jutsu...But now it's confirmed that he's still using it in the manga, it's pretty much confirmed that he will have it in the game too....in this game or the Next...unless they try giving him new moves in this one and give him CS2 in the next...


----------



## hurka (Mar 22, 2007)

some new pics from... you know .....auctions.yahoo.co.jp:


----------



## destinator (Mar 22, 2007)

more tension xD stupid demo xDD


----------



## Hellion (Mar 22, 2007)

Crush! said:


> What the hell are you idiots talking about? It doesn't come out until APRIL FIFTH and I'm IN JAPAN so I would know.



Wow can we act like a grown up and find out things before passing judgements.  

ON TOPIC:  Man why isn't the demo uploaded.  I got Battlestaduim a whole 2 weeks before it was released.


----------



## angel2devil (Mar 22, 2007)

Ummm in the akatsuki pic looks like itachi is doing a katon: goukyaku no jutsu
Nice


----------



## LegendarySaiyan (Mar 22, 2007)

question; Why is Shikamaru on ACCEL??? did we actually see him figth on part II first arc???

btw nice pics


----------



## Moondoggie (Mar 22, 2007)

LegendarySaiyan said:


> question; Why is Shikamaru on ACCEL??? *did we actually see him figth on part II first arc???*
> 
> btw nice pics


 
Like that was going to stop cyberconnect2. heh 
For the most part, we saw him at least attack right after the first arc.

Plus Shikamaru is not much about flashy moves and specials but tactics, so I'm sure they didn't have much trouble creating his moveset with limited info.


----------



## Sasuto (Mar 22, 2007)

Wow, so they could have made chouji and all the others too. but they chose only shikamaru..and temari..Can they be more stupid??! ..i mean first they don't put sasuke ( it's not 100% sur but yeah..)and then they only make new characters of their choice.

blah...feels good.


----------



## -OZN- (Mar 22, 2007)

can someone find a better qualityu version of the latest pics?
if yes plz post it, I want to see all I can about itachi and kisame


----------



## destinator (Mar 22, 2007)

-OZN- said:


> can someone find a better qualityu version of the latest pics?
> if yes plz post it, I want to see all I can about itachi and kisame



thats like impossible...the pics are from yahoo actions...we wont get better pics if nobody from us buys it or someone in jp feels like scanning


----------



## Sasuto (Mar 22, 2007)

Then it ain't impossible 

The only thing that needs to be done is finding a Japanese that will grant all of our wishes  

hahaha that sounded sooo gay.


----------



## MegamanXZero (Mar 22, 2007)

Sasuto said:


> Then it ain't impossible
> 
> The only thing that needs to be done is finding a Japanese that will grant all of our wishes
> 
> hahaha that sounded sooo gay.



Yes, it kinda did 

No seriously, I really want that demo. I don't want to think about it, I wanna play it!! How long have we been searching & waiting ?? This is getting ridiculous...


----------



## Nakiro (Mar 22, 2007)

It's obvious why Shikamaru's in the game... he's just all that better then Sasuke..

Also, I don't think Shikamaru's ougi is the new jutsu he shows us, it's just Kage Mane done differently, cause you don't see it really pop out of ground.


----------



## Kaki (Mar 22, 2007)

I'd be just as happy to see another new, great ougi that cs2 created...


----------



## Nakiro (Mar 22, 2007)

Ah.. found it.. Shikamaru's attack.


While his other ougi seems to be in the forest.


----------



## -OZN- (Mar 22, 2007)

I can't open it, can you repost it...


----------



## LeeRocks (Mar 22, 2007)

I can't wait for this to come out. I've got Swap Magic so I'm all set once I can "legally" acquire this game.


----------



## destinator (Mar 22, 2007)

To be true...I almost dont care about the demo anymore. I mean the game will come out on the 5th (and playasia will ship it even 1-2 days before that).
So its just around 9-10 days until the game comes out


----------



## Kaki (Mar 22, 2007)

You better legaly aquire it.....

I still want the demo but I'm not so optomistic anymore.


----------



## Kaki (Mar 22, 2007)

Same here, but I was talking to that shady noob guy.


----------



## Nakiro (Mar 22, 2007)

-OZN- said:


> I can't open it, can you repost it...



Fixed it up, look again.


----------



## Kaki (Mar 22, 2007)

They all look the same to me, maybe deidara....


----------



## destinator (Mar 22, 2007)

I really dont care...the kyuubi memory card thing is still teh best


----------



## Sena Kobayakawa (Mar 22, 2007)

Theres a kyuubi memory card?! Wow!


----------



## SeruraRenge (Mar 23, 2007)

Uzumaki-Naruto 2310 said:


> the kyuubi memory card thing?
> where you got it?
> so kol >_<





llyod_aurion said:


> Theres a kyuubi memory card?! Wow!


well, it was a holder for a MC.  It came as a pre-order bonus with NH3.


----------



## Nakiro (Mar 23, 2007)

SHIKAMARU!!!!!


----------



## DirzU (Mar 23, 2007)

Shikamaru  , check the character section, it's got Itachi and Kisame  .


LOOOOVE the pic of the Suiton: Ton of Sharks-no jutsu, and his expression when he's going to beat Gai down. Nice job CC2!

As expected, Itachi has the finger-point-no jutsu, screens are rather dissapointing though.

Pre-TS characters are finally added to the roster on the official site too, yay. Too bad Yondaime doesn't seem to have the White cloak, doubt he'll have an alternate version...


----------



## TichX (Mar 23, 2007)

awesome update, itachi and kisame Kisames expression does look awesome. No coat for the 4th, kinda dissapointing. Now that the graphics are much brighter and whatnot, after seeing itachis pics of his ougis on the site, do you guys think theyll still have the dark evil feel and music to them like they did in NH3?


----------



## Nakiro (Mar 23, 2007)

DirzU said:


> Shikamaru  , check the character section, it's got Itachi and Kisame  .
> 
> 
> LOOOOVE the pic of the Suiton: Ton of Sharks-no jutsu, and his expression when he's going to beat Gai down. Nice job CC2!
> ...



What screens are dissapointing?


----------



## -OZN- (Mar 23, 2007)

Nakiro said:


> Fixed it up, look again.



ok, now it work  THANKS!!!!!!!!!

about the update...I want to see itachi fight pics, not just ougi!!!well...I'll wait for bandai site update!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## LegendarySaiyan (Mar 23, 2007)

NICE PIC of Shika  AND FINALLY ITACHI  and Pre-skip characters  Nice update, worth it 

maybe they added his white coat as an alternate costume as Sasuke's chunnin exam costume


----------



## destinator (Mar 23, 2007)

wow the anime shading looks so awesome....neji <33


----------



## DirzU (Mar 23, 2007)

@ nakiro

I kinde liked the black-and-white crow jutsu they gave itachi in GNTEX, ik expected the screens to have a more darker feel, but I'm not complaining or anything, Itachi will probably be awesome. It's just that I want to see some non-ougi-pics from him, or even some combo-footage ^^.

Patience is a virtue, I know.


----------



## Nakiro (Mar 23, 2007)

Yup... gotta wait like the rest.


----------



## angel2devil (Mar 23, 2007)

I need to update my sig...

There's gotta be more characters in the master mode, i mean, they can't leave kisame alone in the 3rd column


----------



## -OZN- (Mar 23, 2007)

angel2devil said:


> I need to update my sig...
> 
> There's gotta be more characters in the master mode, i mean, they can't leave kisame alone in the 3rd column



you are right...poor little and lonley kisame...all alone in his 3rd column...


----------



## LegendarySaiyan (Mar 23, 2007)

they should fill it with these characters;

Chiyo
Ino
Chouji
Kiba
Hinata
Shino


----------



## Nakiro (Mar 23, 2007)

Konohamaru - Genin
Chiyo
Kakashi - Gaiden
Obito - Gaiden
Rin - Gaiden

Would be awesome if they added some of those characters. 
Well I can tell Konohamaru will get added eventually...


----------



## The Captain (Mar 23, 2007)

Dear god,those are awesome.

I really hope the pre-timeskip characters have new Ougi's.


----------



## destinator (Mar 23, 2007)

Nakiro said:


> Konohamaru - Genin
> Kakashi - Gaiden
> Obito - Gaiden
> Rin - Gaiden



Seriously that are the only one I somehow would like to see...if the chances are 0% but it would be somehow really funny to have them ^^


----------



## The Captain (Mar 23, 2007)

I wonder..will the 4th have a costume change?


----------



## MS81 (Mar 23, 2007)

the site updated?


----------



## Nakiro (Mar 23, 2007)

MS81 said:


> the site updated?



Yeah...  

They should add the gaiden characters for sure... or maybe they wait until the air gaiden(if they do).

How can you not have Obito or Little Kakashi. 
Both their clothing looked great. 
And they were Jounin/Chuunin so it's even better then rookie 9.


----------



## mugenmarv (Mar 23, 2007)

Here's a new and very very important question!

"Will Yondaime get a Voice"??


----------



## -OZN- (Mar 23, 2007)

to be honest...I'll get very mad if they'll add rin and not ps sasuke...realy mad...


----------



## Nakiro (Mar 23, 2007)

-OZN- said:


> to be honest...I'll get very bad if they'll add rin and not ps sasuke...realy mad...



I thought we talked about this before. 

Why did they remove ANBU Kakashi though?


----------



## -OZN- (Mar 23, 2007)

same for maito suit naruto...anywhere...they aren't important charactrer,or maybe, they remove him just recreate it like in kakashi gaiden in the vest of secret character


----------



## Nakiro (Mar 23, 2007)

The game could have done without Maito Naruto... it's a fictional character.

ANBU Kakashi was real though. They should have left him in there...


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Mar 23, 2007)

*Naruto Accel/Narutimate hero 4 new screenshots*

Sorry if those were already posted, but here we go 













Enjoy


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Mar 23, 2007)




----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Mar 23, 2007)




----------



## Season's Best (Mar 23, 2007)

Thank you for the pics. But are these not spoilers since they show characters using moves that they have not yet used in the anime? Perhaps this should go in the gaming forum?


----------



## Nakiro (Mar 23, 2007)

There's a game section you know.... and there's a huge thread about this game.


----------



## angel2devil (Mar 23, 2007)

Maybe they left out Anbu Kakashi because his fighting style is too similar to Young Kakashi


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Mar 23, 2007)

Sorry.


----------



## Vicious-chan (Mar 23, 2007)

what system is this on? it looks awesome.


----------



## angel2devil (Mar 23, 2007)

Playstation 2
Look at my sig if you wanna know the playable characters


----------



## Shepard (Mar 23, 2007)

There must be at least 3-5 more secret characters so let's hope they're well chosen.

If they've implemented the awakening system into the pre-skip chars and made some new Ougis i'll be a happy man.

oh and Yondaime needs voice+his white cape costume


----------



## LegendarySaiyan (Mar 23, 2007)

they removed them because they saw no point in having two of Naruto and Kakashi as they did with Orochimaru on NH3 they did not add his form with arms sealed  I loved playing as Kakashi ANBU darn CC2... No Sasuke TS and now this  and there is no way we can get Kakashi Gaiden characters because that would be spoilers for Anime watchers... To fill those 6 missing characters they should add those I already listed, because they all are 6 so that fills perfect...
and hey maybe we can get ANBU Kakashi as A.Costume 

BTW: I LOVE THIS NEW CELL-SHADING, THE OUGIS LOOKS BETTER THAN THE ANIME/MANGA  ''going crazy'' 

EDIT: How do you think the INTRO will look like


----------



## Nakiro (Mar 23, 2007)

LegendarySaiyan said:


> they removed them because they saw no point in having two of Naruto and Kakashi as they did with Orochimaru on NH3 they did not add his form with arms sealed  I loved playing as Kakashi ANBU darn CC2... No Sasuke TS and now this  and there is no way we can get Kakashi Gaiden characters because that would be spoilers for Anime watchers... To fill those 6 missing characters they should add those I already listed, because they all are 6 so that fills perfect...
> and hey maybe we can get ANBU Kakashi as A.Costume
> 
> BTW: I LOVE THIS NEW CELL-SHADING, THE OUGIS LOOKS BETTER THAN THE ANIME/MANGA  ''going crazy''
> ...



I've gotta agree, it's better then in anime and manga. 

Intro.. no idea...


----------



## angel2devil (Mar 23, 2007)

The most incredible thing of it is that the ougi videos are real time, aren't they?


----------



## LegendarySaiyan (Mar 23, 2007)

Nakiro; just look at Shikamaru you have on your sig/ava... It is just awsome, could wish it was like this ingame too  because the Ougis looks much better than DBZ Budokai Tenkachi 2 too, I wish that they will make ACCEL 2 or 3 for the PS3 so we can get graphics like on the Ougi's In-Game 

EDIT: I am off to play Kingdom Hearts or Narutimate Hero 3


----------



## Denizen (Mar 23, 2007)

Wow, those are awesome!




Season's Best said:


> Thank you for the pics. But are these not spoilers since they show characters using moves that they have not yet used in the anime? Perhaps this should go in the gaming forum?



Don't point it out then....


----------



## dragonbattousai (Mar 23, 2007)

I knew they were gonna have to put Part I characters in because not enough characters in Part II is revealed for the first game.  I don't see any Hokages in that character selection either, so I might just pass and wait for the final Accel to have all the characters and everything like I did with Narutimate Hero 3.


----------



## Sasuto (Mar 23, 2007)

Does anyone know when i'll have the game if i pre-order it?


----------



## Season's Best (Mar 23, 2007)

Denizen said:


> Don't point it out then....



I am sorry, but anyone who saw part 1 would be able to tell just by looking at the screens.


----------



## James (Mar 23, 2007)

dragonbattousai said:


> I don't see any Hokages in that character selection either.



You might wanna look closer, all of them are there.


----------



## destinator (Mar 23, 2007)

depends on your shipping method...from 1-14 days xD


----------



## Shepard (Mar 23, 2007)

Or you can allways pay 10 more bucks and get it from an import shop, that's what I'm gonna do


----------



## Purgatory (Mar 23, 2007)

Looks like Gai gets his Asa Kujaku and Neji gets Empty Palm...nice.


----------



## Season's Best (Mar 23, 2007)

^^^spoilers >_<


----------



## Sasuto (Mar 23, 2007)

Nah the thing is that i won't pay for it. My birthday is the april 9th and my mother will ship it for me. hehe i can't pay for it myself cuz i have a lot of debts to repay .


----------



## Vicious-chan (Mar 23, 2007)

there's no Baki D:


----------



## destinator (Mar 23, 2007)

here
here
here
here
here
here
here
here
here
Link removed
Link removed 

check this o.o


----------



## dents_jaunes (Mar 23, 2007)

"Why did they remove ANBU Kakashi though?"


Hehe, do you know THE White Fang?
I want to see Sakumo HATAKE


I'm waiting for Sasuke, Chiyo,  real Sasori


----------



## Nakiro (Mar 23, 2007)

Summons are back.
Awesome...

They are HUGE though.


----------



## destinator (Mar 23, 2007)

btw look at 2001 at the top...there is one of the secret chars o.o

okay its deidara i think but why the heck is he white o.O?


----------



## Sasuto (Mar 23, 2007)

actually i think it's deidera whit a gray/white cloak.


----------



## Nakiro (Mar 23, 2007)

Yeah if that's what you were thinking...
It's Deidara after someone hits him then he turns white for a sec like in all the other games. 

Or the bright blob there but I can't tell what that is.


----------



## angel2devil (Mar 23, 2007)

Do you mean the white deidara?

Btw in the 2001 pic itachi is fighting against Sandaime, so now it's official that master mode and hero mode characters can fight against each other


----------



## Nakiro (Mar 23, 2007)

Would be silly if we couldn't....


----------



## angel2devil (Mar 23, 2007)

Yeah, but i've seen some people with that doubt


----------



## Kaki (Mar 23, 2007)

Thanks, and I see deidara has a white outif too.


----------



## Sasuto (Mar 23, 2007)

This game would have been a lot better i'm sur if it would have been out maybe 2-3 months later but whit more new characters..

I'll still play it though.


----------



## Kaki (Mar 23, 2007)

> Btw in the 2001 pic itachi is fighting against Sandaime, so now it's official that master mode and hero mode characters can fight against each other


 oh THANKS for the confirmation....now I just hope they are all tweaked and beefed otherwise it may be like using a transformed like CS2 saskue vs normal shino or something.....I have faith. 

And damn well I can still hope its a white costume for deidara.


----------



## Kaki (Mar 23, 2007)

ON the lower right of 8007 it seems that they changed the camera and or upped the charachter models. 

I hope they did somthing for the prets guys....


----------



## destinator (Mar 23, 2007)

Sasuto said:


> This game would have been a lot better i'm sur if it would have been out maybe 2-3 months later but whit more new characters..
> 
> I'll still play it though.



not really..I think the game is perfectly fine...also for me its just a hundred times better than GNT EX because you can really see that they invested a lot of time into this game...the exact opposite to EX XD


----------



## Kaki (Mar 23, 2007)

LOL, same as ever....but you don't have compair it to _that _game to see how great it will be. 
There are new mechanics and graphics and settings that will apply to all charachters even if they just port the old guys.  The Rock paper scisors, camera, and ougis maybe. 

It will be fun seeing how the prets fair against the pts. hehehe


----------



## Catterix (Mar 23, 2007)

Nakiro said:


> There's a game section you know.... and there's a huge thread about this game.



Yeeeeeah, but I never go there, and wouldn't have seen these cool pics  

Thanks for this dude! Really awesome quality.


----------



## Taxman (Mar 23, 2007)

*merges with thread in gaming department*


----------



## Monna (Mar 23, 2007)

Its a shame Naruto Shippuuden: Gekitou Ninja Taisen EX got rid of all the part 1 characters. Those bastards.


----------



## LegendarySaiyan (Mar 23, 2007)

smaller and better quality;




page



page




btw the picture of Shikamaru;

*Spoiler*: __ 



Dont look at this picture if you do not want Spoilers 

*Spoiler*: __ 



this picture here; Shikamaru Rigth Bottom


Spoilers from Manga???

*Spoiler*: __ 



That is Shika's jutsu he used on Hidan is it not? :


----------



## Sasuto (Mar 23, 2007)

IT's TRUE!!!!! IT is the jutsu he used on hidan!!


----------



## Shepard (Mar 23, 2007)

O.O

*Hopes Asuma gets chakra sword then*

Seems they have no problem in showing new attacks at all


----------



## angel2devil (Mar 23, 2007)

It's strange that Shikamaru had that ougi when we have seen nothing past the first Shippuuden arc in this game


*Spoiler*: __ 



If it's true then Kakashi's MS should be in


----------



## Shepard (Mar 23, 2007)

It brings HOPE!

I really hope there are some secret things past the Suna arc


----------



## angel2devil (Mar 23, 2007)

lol even the forest seems the same


----------



## Shepard (Mar 23, 2007)

Was there ever any doubt that Kakashi's 
*Spoiler*: __ 



Mangekyô Sharingan


 Was in?

It's in his arc so it provabely is


----------



## LegendarySaiyan (Mar 23, 2007)

well we do not know how far the game follows this arc so it was questionable if Kakashi has the MS on the game... but if Shika has that scene as an ougi then Kakashi better have his MS and they better put in Chiyo and Sasori's real form I say...


----------



## LegendarySaiyan (Mar 23, 2007)

Is anyone looking forward for the RPG mode where you run around and figth and do things like that...

I am not so exited about the new RPG mode because we always have to play as Naruto but what I am looking forward for is the gameplay on it and to go where ever I want to go... I wonder if it is any better than Konoha Spirits if so then CC2 should also make an Action/Adventure/RPG game of Naruto Part 1


----------



## Kaki (Mar 23, 2007)

I just played konoha Spirits and I think this game's RPG may be a bit better...except you can't have two player. I am looking forward to it and the advancements of the NH3 charachters...


----------



## Kaki (Mar 23, 2007)

when fights come up you can choose any charachter....and that is good enough.


----------



## Nakiro (Mar 23, 2007)

Since this game will feature all arcs.. I wouldn't be suprised if we get both Orochimarus, seald and normal one.

The same way we get Sasuke in black outfit and blue.


----------



## Kaki (Mar 23, 2007)

No the outifts are just color changes....I don't think old guys will come back.


----------



## Nakiro (Mar 23, 2007)

Kakihara said:


> No the outifts are just color changes....I don't think old guys will come back.



No.. the whole outfit is changed to his black one with the bandages.

Cute

Look there.


----------



## destinator (Mar 23, 2007)

Modes by Graham_Chapman

Naruto: Red chakra mode, Kyuubi mode.
Sakura: Medic ninjutsu mode.
Gaara: Kazekage mode.
Kankurou: Extreme puppet mode.
Temari: Wind garment mode.
Sasori: Prepared poison mode.
Deidara: Air raid mode.
Neji: Byakugan mode.
Tenten: Don't know, can't decipher.
Lee: Eight gates mode.
Shikamaru: Wisdom mode.
Gai: Eight gates mode.
Kakashi: Ninja dogs mode.
Itachi: Tsukuyomi mode.
Kisame: Samehada mode.
(pre time skip chars follows)
Naruto: Red chakra mode, Kyuubi mode.
Sasuke: Curse seal mode, Curse seal LV.2 mode.
Lee: Drunken fist mode, Eight gates mode.
Gaara: Possessed mode.
Shikamaru: Wisdom mode.
Neji: Byakugan mode.
Sakura: Rage mode.
Hinata: Byakugan mode.
Tenten: Tool mode.
Chouji: Super Chouji mode.
Ino: Profuse blooming of many flowers mode
Kiba: Soldier pill mode.
Shino: Beetle mode.
Kankurou: Puppet performance mode.
Temari: Dance of heaven mode.
Jiraya: Sannin mode.
3rd hokage: Shikifuujin mode.
Tsunade: Sannin mode, Genesis rebirth mode.
Shìzune: Medic ninjutsu mode.
Yellow flash: Narutimate mode, Flash mode.
1st hokage: Hokage mode.
2nd hokage: Narutimate mode, hokage mode.
Asuma: Narutimate mode, Weapon mode.
Kurenai: Narutimate mode, Haze dance mode.
Anko: Narutimate mode, Curse seal mode.
Konohamaru corps: Narutimate mode, Grandchild mode.
Hanabi: Narutimate mode, Byakugan mode.
Orochimaru: Sannin mode.
Haku: Frost edge mode.
Zabuza: Demon mode.
Kabuto: Super regeneration mode.
Jiroubou: Curse seal mode, Curse seal LV.2 mode.
Kidoumaru: Curse seal mode, Curse seal LV.2 mode.
Tayuya: Curse seal mode, Curse seal LV.2 mode.
Sakon: Curse seal mode, Curse seal LV.2 mode.
Kimimaro: Curse seal mode, Curse seal LV.2 mode.


----------



## Nakiro (Mar 23, 2007)

I sure hope these "modes" don't ruin the gameplay..

Although.. it seems as if Sound 5 get both stage one and stage two curse seals.


Atleast they give more variety.. as long as some aren't overpowered...
I've just thought about it... this brings like a huge dimension to each character...


----------



## ilabb (Mar 24, 2007)

The sound 5 always had both curse seal modes, I thought. It was just dependant on which ougi you selected before the match that unlocked them.

What is this "Prepared Poison" mode of Sasori? That doesn't sound like 
*Spoiler*: __ 



 Kazekage puppet mode or self puppet mode or 100 puppets mode >_>



They better be independant characters, then.


----------



## Nakiro (Mar 24, 2007)

Yeah.. I was hoping they are going to change the way they look this time around. 
Instead of just getting a glow.


That's all we may get from Sasori due to anime progress.


----------



## SeruraRenge (Mar 24, 2007)

Or....maybe they won't say about his true form being in the game BECAUSE THEY REALIZE IT'S A SPOILER!!!!


----------



## Sasuto (Mar 24, 2007)

I'm whit SeruraRenge! ...I'm trying to be more optimist ( is the spelling correct? ) anyway...if Shika have the ouji that killed Hidan then there's chances that we see sasori's true form.


----------



## -OZN- (Mar 24, 2007)

can someone traslate even the jutsu that they had plz,
I had understood only the one with the elemental kanji in...
however...what is this "narutimate mode" that more character had?(I know is a some kind of power up,bu still I can't immagine it)

ok, I had find something
Apparently the colored kanji is about how the awakening mode is achieved.

this is a rough translation:
Green - aweakening achieved by use of an Ougi
Yellow - through adversity (i'm guessing that means taking lots of damage)
Purple - By use of tools (Does that means there's an item for that?)
Red - achieved through tension (WTF!?), the kanji used here is ki...
Blue one - Taunting (i guess that's gaara's one)


----------



## destinator (Mar 24, 2007)

New Scan from the latest jump
Thanks to Kylara


----------



## -OZN- (Mar 24, 2007)

GOOD!!!!so even this time we can change jutsu!!!!
and this time we had even a GOOD katoon move...I'm happy now 
anywhere, there's something that make me bad...if I had well understood kakashi not only dosn't had MS,but never the normal one...this sound realy streange...


----------



## LegendarySaiyan (Mar 24, 2007)

is that Naruto using Katon?? if so I hope that we can use Rasengan too with other characters


----------



## -OZN- (Mar 24, 2007)

I don't think...rasengen is an hard move to learn,so I don't think that all can use it,I think that only naruto,jiraiya and the 3rd can use it,anywhere there will be a lot of move that can be given to any character...

can someone PLZ traslate the orochimaru jutsu? I hope that he had at last rashomon summoning and the snake move like the one that anko had in NH3...


----------



## LegendarySaiyan (Mar 24, 2007)

well actually Naruto is not a Katon type so he should not be able to do the Katon and like on NH3 he did Chidori and that is Raiton  anything is possible  and you ment the 4th rigth not the 3rd lol


----------



## -OZN- (Mar 24, 2007)

yes, sorry, the 4th, anywhere, rasengan is an elite jutsu, not like katoon or other,and to be honest,even if I can give rasengan to other,I wouldn't do that, I like to see all character like they are in the manga 
(I'm genin!!!!!)


----------



## LegendarySaiyan (Mar 24, 2007)

I want to give Kakashi the Rasengan  cuz he has it  remember... I hope we will get Katon Karyuu Endan.... Even if it is an elite jutsu that one too I want Sasuke or Itachi to have it


----------



## -OZN- (Mar 24, 2007)

well, we alredy know what jutsu every character had,itachi had gokakyu no jutsu and another one that I can't read, but I'm sure that isn't a katoon jutsu,instead sasuke had chidori and the combo one, no katoon


----------



## LegendarySaiyan (Mar 24, 2007)

Sasuke from NH3 had Katon (he did some combo and finished with Katon Goukakyuu No Justu)


----------



## destinator (Mar 24, 2007)

Famitsu something xD


Well no new screens ^^


----------



## angel2devil (Mar 24, 2007)

It's nice but i think that would be more interesting the possibility of getting jutsus from NH2, and they could be interchangeable with the jutsus from NH3

For Example
Zabuza's main jutsus (NH3)
-Suiton Suryuudan
-Mist Demon Combo

Zabuza's secondary jutsus (NH2)
-Water prison

My idea is that you could replace any of the main with the secondary. I hope they do something like this.


----------



## LegendarySaiyan (Mar 24, 2007)

you mean how naruto had on NH3, b4 he learned the Rasengan he had Fuma Shurkien or something, the one they used on Zabuza to save Kakashi! and then it got replaced by the Rasengan...


----------



## angel2devil (Mar 24, 2007)

LegendarySaiyan said:


> you mean how naruto had on NH3, b4 he learned the Rasengan he had Fuma Shurkien or something, the one they used on Zabuza to save Kakashi! and then it got replaced by the Rasengan...



Exactly.
I like the trading jutsu system of the scan, but my idea is more logical. And more accurate.
Both things could be implemented in the series someday.


----------



## LegendarySaiyan (Mar 24, 2007)

I actually think that is the best way to have, Kakashi should have his 1000 years of pain  Sandaime could have the Shuriken Kage Bunshin as a normal attack instead of an Ougi...


----------



## angel2devil (Mar 24, 2007)

Oh yeah, I forgot about the 1000 years of pain! It rocked!


----------



## The Captain (Mar 24, 2007)

If they actually have Shika's ougi that he used on Hidan....I wonder..wil l they mention Hidan and Kakuzu?


----------



## destinator (Mar 24, 2007)

The Captain said:


> If they actually have Shika's ougi that he used on Hidan....I wonder..wil l they mention Hidan and Kakuzu?



I still say 0% =)


----------



## -OZN- (Mar 24, 2007)

the only important thing is that in less than 2 week I'll play this game,who care if there is hidan kazuzu,sasuke chiyo and whoever you want?!this game is amazing even if there isn't any secret character!!!

I WANT THIS GAME!!!!!!


----------



## Nakiro (Mar 24, 2007)

Well.. perhaps it's not the same jutsu he did to Hidan.. could be just some jutsu in the forest..


----------



## LegendarySaiyan (Mar 24, 2007)

yeah could be  we can not confirm that it is that jutsu


----------



## Sasuto (Mar 24, 2007)

Ah men you guys suck...let us think what we want until the game is there. 

Anyways..can't wait for the game..pretty expensive though..75$ (can) plus the shipping that maybe i,ll take the 2 to 4 days..or something like that so it'll cost like near a 100 bucks. :|


----------



## angel2devil (Mar 24, 2007)

What do you guys thing about the fact that when you are using a jutsu the face of the character shows up in the background?

Of course i haven't play the game yet but i feel that i won't like it. Seems a bit annoying


----------



## destinator (Mar 24, 2007)

Sasuto said:


> Ah men you guys suck...let us think what we want until the game is there.
> 
> Anyways..can't wait for the game..pretty expensive though..75$ (can) plus the shipping that maybe i,ll take the 2 to 4 days..or something like that so it'll cost like near a 100 bucks. :|



Expansive? Importing the game is cheapter than buying a local game here. Dont know where you are buying it but you can get it for 60-65$ and like 0-20$ shipping 



angel2devil said:


> What do you guys thing about the fact that when you are using a jutsu the face of the character shows up in the background?
> 
> Of course i haven't play the game yet but i feel that i won't like it. Seems a bit annoying



My only complaint to the game so far =)


----------



## SeruraRenge (Mar 24, 2007)

The Captain said:


> If they actually have Shika's ougi that he used on Hidan....I wonder..wil l they mention Hidan and Kakuzu?



nah, but they'll probably show a pic showing them as a spoiler, for when you beat the game (like how NH2 showing Sasuke's barrel in the field at the end)


----------



## Kaki (Mar 24, 2007)

> Expansive?


 expensive. 

I don't mind the face poping up, and it may be optional. Though, probably not.


----------



## Nakiro (Mar 24, 2007)

I guess we gotta see how it's done, how fast it comes/goes away. How long does it show up for.

It's probably animated as well. 

It's kinda same as in NH1 when you did combo jutsu. 

I guess it just depends if it will be a distraction.


----------



## LegendarySaiyan (Mar 24, 2007)

I hope that it will be optional   (those pictures on the background)


----------



## destinator (Mar 24, 2007)

btw you can see how it works in the 3rd commercial when deidara fights with gaara ^^


----------



## Sasuto (Mar 24, 2007)

Hmm yeah i'ts pretty expensive. I'm gonna buy it from play-asia..same as usual.


----------



## Nakiro (Mar 24, 2007)

It was covered by Gaara's huge hand though. 

It would make the clashing jutsu look awesome since both would come from each side. 
I think I saw it somewhere.


----------



## mugenmarv (Mar 24, 2007)

Here is also a new can, whoa naruto doing Katon sweet again costomaizable moves  awsome.


----------



## destinator (Mar 24, 2007)

I posted that already


----------



## angel2devil (Mar 24, 2007)

I've got a question

Do you believe that with the new awakening system we will can fight with the transformations without doing an ougi (i mean pressing select button in the cahracter panel) like in NH3?

And which awakenings would be available to do this? It's logical think that Kyuubi Naruto will be available to do it but what about Flying Deidara? and Kazekage Gaara, etc?


----------



## Sasuto (Mar 24, 2007)

Huh? I though Kazekage gaara was a unique character and the younger gaara was another. Guess i was wrong...but how will they do that?  i mean he's gonna pop up like that whit new clothes and being damn strong ??? bleh


----------



## LegendarySaiyan (Mar 24, 2007)

hmm not sure but I think that you wont be able to choose them from the selection screen because I remember that we could not choose sharingan and the byakugan from the selection screen and those are actually like awakening in-game and they were not able from the selection screen... but I can also be wrong and I hope that I am wrong... 

EDIT; Sasuto, there will be two different Gaara's, Young Gaara and Kazekage Gaara


----------



## angel2devil (Mar 24, 2007)

Well, when i said kazekage Gaara what i really meant was flying kazekage gaara


----------



## LegendarySaiyan (Mar 24, 2007)

yes; flying gaara is Kazekage Gaara's awakening (if you were talking to me)


----------



## Sena Kobayakawa (Mar 24, 2007)

Wow, I was gone for like one day and there are so many updates! Thanks!


----------



## Nakiro (Mar 25, 2007)

Because love hurts?
You're welcome...

I didn't make it, just fount it.


----------



## Nakiro (Mar 25, 2007)

Not much of a fight but atleast it shows bunch of other stuff....

And yeah.. jutsu thing isn't all that great when jutsu goes for less time then expected(since it's basically useless)... hopefully there's a setting to change it.


----------



## Nakiro (Mar 25, 2007)

Both
Each character has 2.. just like the las game.


----------



## Hellion (Mar 25, 2007)

Thanks Nakiro


----------



## Nakiro (Mar 25, 2007)

Uzumaki-Naruto 2310 said:


> oh Kol
> Hey
> do you know the pre timeskip characters have all the ougi like the last game ?



I guess we will have to wait and find out, I'm sure there were some tweaks to them.


----------



## shingen (Mar 25, 2007)

Nakiro said:


> Link removed
> You're welcome...
> 
> I didn't make it, just fount it.


good looking out
bout to watch...   NOW   !!!


----------



## The Captain (Mar 25, 2007)

Looks good..seems now there's a loader,and the charcter select screen is rotating.


----------



## hurka (Mar 25, 2007)

OMG Thank you Nakiro!


----------



## LegendarySaiyan (Mar 25, 2007)

thanx for the vid Nakiro I am gonna watch it now 

EDIT; I like Kakashi's new pose and I also like Naruto running with his hands on his back


----------



## destinator (Mar 25, 2007)

I doubt its the final characterselect screen...because it would incredible suck for 50+ characters...*prays*


----------



## Kaki (Mar 25, 2007)

WOW, thanks for the gamplay vid. 

we will didn't get to see the charachter selection as that was the demo. 

But that sage was as big as I had imagined....nice!!


----------



## -OZN- (Mar 25, 2007)

this video confirm that MS kakashi and real sasori will be in this game at 80%, since the ougi that naruto do is the move that he use against deidara, let's hope
in they'r appearence


----------



## Nakiro (Mar 25, 2007)

destinator said:


> I doubt its the final characterselect screen...because it would incredible suck for 50+ characters...*prays*



Kinda simliar to DBZ Budokai 3.


----------



## Shepard (Mar 25, 2007)

Thanks for the vid Nariko.

Wow, Naruto's animations are sweet, can't wait to play it anymore just 10-11 days left


----------



## destinator (Mar 25, 2007)

-OZN- said:


> this video confirm that MS kakashi and real sasori will be in this game at 80%, since the ougi that naruto do is the move that he use against deidara, let's hope
> in they'r appearence



this video confirms nothing!

he used this move against itachi (who is in) period!


----------



## -OZN- (Mar 25, 2007)

destinator said:


> this video confirms nothing!
> 
> he used this move against itachi (who is in) period!



you're wrong, this is the move that naruto use agaist deidara, the only difference is the odaama rasengan, but if you re-read the manga you'll see that I am right ;P


----------



## Nakiro (Mar 25, 2007)

destinator said:


> this video confirms nothing!
> 
> he used this move against itachi (who is in) period!



Stomp on their dreams!!! Muahahahahaha!

Yeah.. i todesn't prove anything though, gotta agree.


----------



## destinator (Mar 25, 2007)

-OZN- said:


> you're wrong, this is the move that naruto use agaist deidara, the only difference is the odaama rasengan, but if you re-read the manga you'll see that I am right ;P



?_? uhm you should really reread the manga o.O than youll see that naruto uses exactly that move against itachi (for the first time) so there is no proof for your 80% at all, its 0% like before


----------



## -OZN- (Mar 25, 2007)

he punch deidara and grab he with 4 clones, smashing him down,and at last he use the rasengan that he use agaist itachi


----------



## Nakiro (Mar 25, 2007)

I wish we get to see intro, but that probably won't be until later on...


----------



## nick65 (Mar 25, 2007)

i wish i got too see another update/spoiler


----------



## DirzU (Mar 25, 2007)

@ destinator, OZN is right you know, he's not talking about Odama rasengan, he's talking about the smacking down part. In the deidara-fight he knocks him from the tree, and a bunshin grabs his arms and legs to smack him down...

Still doesn't really prove Sasori en MS though, better to keep hopes down than up, cause if they're down you can get pleasantly suprised.


----------



## Hellion (Mar 25, 2007)

DirzU said:


> @ destinator, OZN is right you know, he's not talking about Odama rasengan, he's talking about the smacking down part. In the deidara-fight he knocks him from the tree, and a bunshin grabs his arms and legs to smack him down...
> 
> *Still doesn't really prove* Sasori en *MS *though, better to keep hopes down than up, cause if they're down you can get pleasantly suprised.



I though MS was already proven because of Kakashi's hand seals


----------



## DirzU (Mar 25, 2007)

Huh, hand seals, mind showing me a picture to illustrate what you are talking about?



edit: Now that I think of it, I don't recall Kakashi's MS ever using hand seals, again, a picture would be nice.


----------



## kyutofukumaki (Mar 25, 2007)

I really want this game.


----------



## Hellion (Mar 25, 2007)

DirzU said:


> Huh, hand seals, mind showing me a picture to illustrate what you are talking about?
> 
> 
> 
> edit: Now that I think of it, I don't recall Kakashi's MS ever using hand seals, again, a picture would be nice.


This is the hand seal that he used to activate MS.

But it is not the on that I saw him doing from NA


EDIT: In the NA pic on the left and the right Kakashi has the same finger setup as the manga scan, but the middle one doesn't match up.  So it could be MS but..


----------



## Sena Kobayakawa (Mar 25, 2007)

Thanks for the vid. I want this game even more now!


----------



## Kaki (Mar 25, 2007)

I was just thinking, it would be interesting to have CS2 Kidomaru vs Awakened PTS gaara or Deidara....


----------



## Kaki (Mar 25, 2007)

Have proof? Becose those pics say otherwise...


----------



## Sharingan2000 (Mar 25, 2007)

Krippler said:


> This is the hand seal that he used to activate MS.
> 
> But it is not the on that I saw him doing from NA
> 
> ...



I think it was confirmed that in his ougi, he use 2 kagebunshins and the 3 of them attack the enemy using different jutsu
the one on the left does a Wind Jutsu(white backgroud)
the one in the center does Suiton : Suiryuudan no Jutsu(blue background)
the one on the right does Katon : Goukakyuu no Jutsu(red background)


----------



## shingen (Mar 25, 2007)

hey i'm F'ed Up

hey i thought play asia doesnt charge you untill preorder is shipped
can you do that with a credit card or just debit

i got debit and man i'm negative right now 
will it still go thru?

sorry alittle off topic but my nerves are Ukced gotta get this game


----------



## Hellion (Mar 25, 2007)

shingen said:


> hey i'm F'ed Up
> 
> hey i thought play asia doesnt charge you untill preorder is shipped
> can you do that with a credit card or just debit
> ...



Depends on your Debit card company.


----------



## shingen (Mar 25, 2007)

hmm damn see i had the money for 1 game and half the money for another
they charge me for both so i'm like 40 neg

i'm bout to do something tomorrow to fix it
thanks for your concern  
peace             haha starks you murderer


----------



## DirzU (Mar 26, 2007)

Thx for the handseal-pic, it's been a while since I read that chapter, couldn't recall it.

And yeah, I also thought the ougi was a 3-bunshin elemental attack, with the backgrounds according to the elements, and the different angles from wich the opponent receives the attack.

Surprised there's no demo-movies actually (except the short naruto), is everyone hogging the demo for himself???

Meh, just one more week to go ^_^.


----------



## Sena Kobayakawa (Mar 26, 2007)

Only one more week?! Wow, its coming quick. How much will it cost to import?


----------



## Nakiro (Mar 26, 2007)

DirzU said:


> Thx for the handseal-pic, it's been a while since I read that chapter, couldn't recall it.
> 
> And yeah, I also thought the ougi was a 3-bunshin elemental attack, with the backgrounds according to the elements, and the different angles from wich the opponent receives the attack.
> 
> ...



Yeah.. what's the deal with that.. It's a highly anticipated game yet nobody is giving us any videos or anything.


----------



## mugenmarv (Mar 26, 2007)

This new or smthng? smthng do to with Rock Lee...



kinda pointless?

Well i only find intrestring that Gai has that Burning rage mode and you can Clash with it awsome


----------



## nick65 (Mar 26, 2007)

hey marvin you stole that from me and that was already posted here.
dont steal in narutomugen and then post it here


----------



## destinator (Mar 26, 2007)

found by Scholz18

Reason

1-2 new screens from the rpg mode


----------



## Kaki (Mar 26, 2007)

I love this trail of tasty titbits till the end....

But I just got Musou orochi, and its definently going to hold me over till this comes out.

Again, they take it byonde the anime.


----------



## Tone (Mar 26, 2007)

spirit bomb?


----------



## Sharingan2000 (Mar 26, 2007)

Everyone would shit their pants if they saw Naruto doing that in the Anime

Sakura: Kakashi-Sensei ?
Kakashi: Hmm ?
Sakura: Is he like, going to kill us all ?
Kakashi: yeah...
Sakura: ...


----------



## Shepard (Mar 26, 2007)

^^ Yeah Kakuzu shitted his pants ant the sight of
*Spoiler*: __ 



Futton: Rasenshuriken


So I'd love to see the reactio  of any character to that


----------



## Sena Kobayakawa (Mar 26, 2007)

Wow is that a rasengan?! SHT!


----------



## Kaki (Mar 26, 2007)

LOL, that probably his super final attack. And if its not.....its greater than it! lol


----------



## Nakiro (Mar 27, 2007)

Update toi the website with some dates.. might be important. Can you get someone to translate des please.


----------



## destinator (Mar 27, 2007)

Ghost Hound Website

Seems to be the main screen of the demo, credits to syo_kishima


----------



## Mibu Clan (Mar 27, 2007)

Why wouldnt Chiyo be in it?

Wasnt there a scan from a while ago where it said 
*Spoiler*: __ 



Sandaime Kazekage Puppet would be achieved through some mode with Sasori... That means that Chiyo would be in it undoubtedly




Yes, Im a Chiyo Fanboy...


----------



## Lord_Kohn (Mar 27, 2007)

Nakiro said:


> Update toi the website with some dates.. might be important. Can you get someone to translate des please.



Those dates are about game event in stores, some kind of promo meeting, with tournaments, and such.


----------



## Psysalis (Mar 27, 2007)

Kakihara said:


> I love this trail of tasty titbits till the end....
> 
> But I just got Musou orochi, and its definently going to hold me over till this comes out.
> 
> Again, they take it byonde the anime.



 

Jesus Christ

*Pulls out credit card & logs on to play-asia*


----------



## Nakiro (Mar 27, 2007)

Mibu Clan said:


> Why wouldnt Chiyo be in it?
> 
> Wasnt there a scan from a while ago where it said
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



I'm not aware of that. 
They could just be secret characters, or someone could have lied to you. 

I think we will get few more characters because of the layout of both Bandai and CC2 web site. It could easily be Chiyo and Sasori.


----------



## Kaki (Mar 27, 2007)

That move would damn well hurt too....I wonder how quick real fights will be with these guys. And if they matched the power of old ougi's to old NH3 ones....could be interesting.


----------



## Nakiro (Mar 27, 2007)

Fight will stay at same pace... in the gameplay video they fought for like 1:10 and one person wasn't even fighting back so yeah.. matches should last about the same time.


----------



## Kaki (Mar 27, 2007)

Not bad, considering he did do two ougis full power, but he didn't go very hard on kakashi


----------



## Hellion (Mar 27, 2007)

I so can't wait until next week.  If only I had money to purchase it.


----------



## Even (Mar 28, 2007)

can't wait to see the ougi movies


----------



## Sena Kobayakawa (Mar 28, 2007)

Oh man! The time has almost come!


----------



## -Mew- (Mar 28, 2007)

Yeah only like 8 days ... damn :S THAT IS WAY BEYOND LONG ! T_T Give us the DEMO NOW NOW !


----------



## ian_sanzo (Mar 28, 2007)

Man wish Sasuke is in this game! i mean the time skip Sasuke!


----------



## X (Mar 28, 2007)

Guys, may i know why a Japanese PS2 is needed for this game?


----------



## Nice Gai (Mar 28, 2007)

Or just get a fliptop. It is only going to be released in Jap for now. So you need a Jap PS2 or a fliptop.


----------



## Nakiro (Mar 28, 2007)

Yeah.. or you could just get a modded PS2.

You can get more info here. 
troublesum-chan


----------



## destinator (Mar 28, 2007)

Famitsu rated the game with 8/8/8/8
Thanks to syo_kishima


----------



## X (Mar 28, 2007)

I have a modded PS2. 
When will this be out again?


----------



## LegendarySaiyan (Mar 28, 2007)

it will be out 05.04.2007 ^^

btw is there any new scans?

if not then I am off to play PS3 ^^


----------



## Sharingan2000 (Mar 28, 2007)

destinator said:


> Famitsu rated the game with 8/8/8/8
> Thanks to syo_kishima



That's a little low....that's like 2 point below NH2/NH3...

I hope there's some chance that some Ougi from NH2 will be added in Accel, alot of them didn't make it to NH3...


----------



## Nakiro (Mar 28, 2007)

destinator said:


> Famitsu rated the game with 8/8/8/8
> Thanks to syo_kishima



They sure rate their games hard, I wonder if thay rated is as an fighting game or a Naruto game.


----------



## destinator (Mar 28, 2007)

Sharingan2000 said:


> That's a little low....that's like 2 point below NH2/NH3...
> 
> I hope there's some chance that some Ougi from NH2 will be added in Accel, alot of them didn't make it to NH3...



Not at all...its quite a good score for famitsu. Also the grapics got this time 8 and the last time it was either 8 too or 9. In my opinion the graphics look much better in this game then in the last.  Animeshading + extreme nice ougis should have given at least one more point over NH3 but it didnt happen...so I wouldnt give so much about the review xD


----------



## X (Mar 28, 2007)

so that's like a week until the game's released, i can't wait ;d


----------



## Kaki (Mar 28, 2007)

I guess it depends on what they compair it to..... even the previous game. 
Like, NH3 may have been a bigger, or more complete jump from NH2 than this is from NH3....
I'm not sure. But it will be great in a week...


----------



## Mibu Clan (Mar 28, 2007)

It would be so cool if Orochimaru was given his Akatsuki clothes... He just looks badass in them.


----------



## Kaki (Mar 28, 2007)

Damn right, that would be a hell of a surprize.......I'd love it. I hope they give him a few nice new things.......ya


----------



## Nakiro (Mar 28, 2007)

I think there's a high change that we may get Oroochimaru with sealed arms as well as normal Orochimaru.


----------



## Psysalis (Mar 28, 2007)

just wondering, will the slide card and disk still work for this?


----------



## Kaki (Mar 28, 2007)

Oh, that spikey hair oro could be nice too! hehehe 

And any slide card will work with this.....


----------



## Hellion (Mar 28, 2007)

My slidecard is goiing to get a workout next week


----------



## Kaki (Mar 28, 2007)

Mine has for more than three years.....mainly for this game.


----------



## LegendarySaiyan (Mar 29, 2007)

hey I wonder when Naruto series comes to an end will they be making what-if stories as they have on DBZ games??

What-if Sasuke never left Konoha
what-if Itachi never killed of his clan
what-if Yondaime never died or Sandaime never died
what-if Orochimaru never turned evil and became Yondaime Hokage of Konoha

even if the series is not yet finish I hope actually to see some What-if stories and see how it could be that way  (I hope they can add these on Accel2) but we got atleast a story of Naruto training ^^

I got this idea after I saw Orochimaru with Sharingan on someones sig 

AND I hope to see something new with Orochimaru too new outfit as Akatsuki dress and Jounin vest ^^

EDIT: Naruto Shippuuden Narutimate Accel Site Updated ^^


----------



## angel2devil (Mar 29, 2007)

It says that will be new info of the game with the next shonen jump, so we would have to wait the raw of this week


----------



## destinator (Mar 29, 2007)

New video on the bandai site..

check it out


----------



## Dreikoo (Mar 29, 2007)

destinator said:


> New video on the bandai site..
> 
> check it out
> 
> Part 6



From that trailer i think that the original story of the game will have to do with the training Naruto did with Jiraiya in those 2.5 years inbetween naruto and shippuuden....that's intresting.


----------



## MS81 (Mar 29, 2007)

nice vid man.


----------



## Nakiro (Mar 29, 2007)

Awesome trailer, tons of new stuff we haven't seen before. 

Ougi's look awesome, as expected.


----------



## angel2devil (Mar 29, 2007)

Deidara and Gaara... wow!


----------



## destinator (Mar 29, 2007)

Also there will be a new scan on friday/saturday  (with more new stuff)


----------



## Nakiro (Mar 29, 2007)

Can't wait, I can see Sai joining them in the aerial battle.


----------



## MS81 (Mar 29, 2007)

I wanna see Kakashi MS that sell me into buying it but I think I'll wait til Accel2.


----------



## destinator (Mar 29, 2007)

MS81 said:


> I wanna see Kakashi MS that sell me into buying it but I think I'll wait til Accel2.



LOL so if MS is in you will buy it otherwise wait for accel2 xD? wow lol^^


----------



## MS81 (Mar 29, 2007)

destinator said:


> LOL so if MS is in you will buy it otherwise wait for accel2 xD? wow lol^^



nah its not like that des, you gotta feel me on this I have NH 2&3 so I don't need the old characters in Accel I want more of new content.

KN2
Sasori true form

kakashi ms.


----------



## destinator (Mar 29, 2007)

MS81 said:


> KN2


= 2tailes naruto xD? which is something that doesnt interest me at all...its just tails ^^

for rest...I gonna enjoy the game so much...seriously I wouldnt want to wait another year :s ^^


----------



## Hellion (Mar 29, 2007)

You know after thingking about all of this.  Why wouldn't they put Sasori's true form and Chiyo in it.  They would be doing a part of an arc,and that wouldn't make sense to me.  They would have to stop the game at an ackward part.


----------



## Kazuko (Mar 29, 2007)

That trailer was just sheer awesomeness!


----------



## LegendarySaiyan (Mar 29, 2007)

I checked that site but saw no update when I found the other update lol ^^ awsome trailer cant wait for the game ^^


----------



## SeruraRenge (Mar 29, 2007)

I guess it doesn't matter this late into it but...

solops2 has the demo.


----------



## LegendarySaiyan (Mar 29, 2007)

really it does matter  where where where ?? ^^ 

EDIT: Orrrrr hmmm naaah orrr yeeaaah or hmm  lol ^^


----------



## Sharingan2000 (Mar 29, 2007)

Nice Trailer, the Ougi in this game are so freaking cool...I like that

Was that Tenten and Temari's "awakening" ? Tenten was throwing alot of kunai at Temari, but she blocked all of them with her wind...

Kakashi and his Dogs

Neji's and Deidara's Ougi  

At 2:25 is that

*Spoiler*: __ 



Itachi getting hit by Oodama Rasengan ???


----------



## tari101190 (Mar 29, 2007)

this game look really cool, i think jiraiya, tsunade and orochimaru have new moves too. plus i think naruto can use oodama rasengan or rasengan as a real time move. oodama is big with two clones holding (shown in the last newest video of the demo footage), while rasengan just shows naruto alone, plus the rasengan was smaller. im just guessing this, from what ive seen.


----------



## LegendarySaiyan (Mar 29, 2007)

hey I cant find the DEMO SeruraRenge...

EDIT: Is this a joke SR? ^^


----------



## destinator (Mar 29, 2007)

cant find it either...there is only a request for the game...


----------



## LegendarySaiyan (Mar 29, 2007)

keep searching destinator we migth be able to find it ^^

SeruraRenge; give us the whole URL

EDIT: I cant find it damn...


----------



## The Captain (Mar 29, 2007)

JESUS CHRIST,that was fucking awesome.


----------



## mugenmarv (Mar 29, 2007)

I pissed my pants after that trailer lol. Seriously cant wait for the game.

And did anyone else think that Neji's voice was alot deaper when he sayd the 128 Palms ?


----------



## Kaki (Mar 29, 2007)

I can't see the trailer now but I can't wait...seems it will confirm upgrades for the whole cast from NH3.


----------



## Nakiro (Mar 29, 2007)

I imagine them all being upgrades from NH3 with perhaps few costumest changed. 
Like Sasuke's blue and black suits.
Shikamaru's normal/chuunin suits.

I think that's about it cause nobody changes their suit otherwise.

Although it looks like there's no sealed Orochimaru, since in his fight with Jiraya he's holding his sword.


----------



## Kaki (Mar 29, 2007)

Yes!! 

Are blue and black any different than the color changes he has always had? 

Though shika costumes would be nice. 

Sealed oro whent out when NH2....but we can hope for upgrades to normal oro.


----------



## Nakiro (Mar 29, 2007)

Black suit was like the one in NH2, atleast from the cut-scene before the fight. 

Well now that they are going through the Tsunade arc again, they might bring him back.


----------



## Kaki (Mar 29, 2007)

All of the arcs were in NH3.....

I do hope we get alternate costumes for real.


----------



## LegendarySaiyan (Mar 29, 2007)

me too..  I hope that they will give Itachi's ANBU clothes when he killed off his clan ^^


----------



## Nakiro (Mar 29, 2007)

Kakihara said:


> All of the arcs were in NH3.....
> 
> I do hope we get alternate costumes for real.





> Well now that they are going through the Tsunade arc *again*, they might bring him back.



Yeah, Itachi in Anbu would be great too. 
Kakashi in ANBU would be great too, moves can stay the same really..


----------



## Psysalis (Mar 29, 2007)

Now i really cant wait to use Neji! I owned with him in NH3


----------



## Nakiro (Mar 29, 2007)

That ougi we saw from him looks great, him doing the Kaiten as a combo.


----------



## Psysalis (Mar 29, 2007)

yeah ^^

I also like the fact that you can play naruto going through his 2 year training


----------



## Kaki (Mar 29, 2007)

omg too fast!

Well, I sill hope for some new moves for prets charachters and a handful of PTS sercret charachters.


----------



## LegendarySaiyan (Mar 29, 2007)

6 days left I guess  and still no demo to be found


----------



## Kaki (Mar 29, 2007)

Demo is over, play some other game like musou orochi or God of war II....


----------



## LegendarySaiyan (Mar 29, 2007)

I cant see anything new?


----------



## destinator (Mar 29, 2007)

i think you missed a bit...there is a new trailer too you should check out 

edit *lol*


----------



## Kaki (Mar 29, 2007)

Oh sweet, just what kind of goodies does it show?


----------



## destinator (Mar 29, 2007)

in what part? i thought the yt version is the same as saiyaman...and they ripped out all commercials :s

edit:found


----------



## shingen (Mar 29, 2007)

Psysalis said:


> yeah ^^
> 
> I also like the fact that you can play naruto going through his 2 year training



man that video is hella lol inside your post


----------



## Nakiro (Mar 29, 2007)

Commercial wasn't much but the extended trailer was awesome.. wish it went a bit slower though.


----------



## Jaxel (Mar 29, 2007)

Yeah... this game is going to be the hotness!


----------



## SeruraRenge (Mar 29, 2007)

LegendarySaiyan said:


> hey I cant find the DEMO SeruraRenge...


that's wierd.  Someone there had it up.  I didn't get it cuz of KH2FM, but I'll look again.


----------



## Kaki (Mar 29, 2007)

*JAXEL*! Amen to that.....


----------



## Hellion (Mar 29, 2007)

I am restarting breath of fire 4 to distract me from accel


----------



## -OZN- (Mar 30, 2007)

can you post the youtube link for this video? it go on too much slow in you'r signature
(seems like tsunade this time will had her green cloath, look at the last video around 3.12)


----------



## destinator (Mar 30, 2007)

I got the 5th commercial...but well its not interesting at all. Just for my collection.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dSA6_lrbviM


----------



## LegendarySaiyan (Mar 30, 2007)

nothing special  I wonder when 348 RAW will be out so we can get these new infos


----------



## Nakiro (Mar 30, 2007)

destinator said:


> I got the 5th commercial...but well its not interesting at all. Just for my collection.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dSA6_lrbviM



Yeah, this was a dissapointing one.

Gotta catch 'em all!!


----------



## destinator (Mar 30, 2007)

LegendarySaiyan said:


> nothing special  I wonder when 348 RAW will be out so we can get these new infos



If Kylara is around in about 3-6 hours (and if her store got the Jump in time this week^^) when she is finished with the chapters I hope shes gonna scan the naruto ads for us like she did in the last weeks^^


----------



## destinator (Mar 30, 2007)

Yo check this
Chiyo is in too...!!! <3
MEGASUPER BIG THANKS TO KYLARA


Additional links...

entirely desireable.


----------



## Psysalis (Mar 30, 2007)

*Fucking Win!!!* ^^^^^


----------



## Seany (Mar 30, 2007)

awesome!
heh i knew that old hag would make it in the game =).

the filler guy looks wicked. I wonder if you can actually unlock him..


----------



## angel2devil (Mar 30, 2007)

OMG yes!
Can we expect real sasori and Kakashi Ms now?


----------



## Sena Kobayakawa (Mar 30, 2007)

Sweet Chiyos in the game!!


----------



## Sasuto (Mar 30, 2007)

Hell yeah!! If chiyo's in it then there's more chances that sasori's true form is in it too! Oh and that filler dude, for some reason it makes me wonder if it is kakuzu..his attacks looks the same. ( well his true form)


----------



## Kaki (Mar 30, 2007)

hehe, thanks for the link. 
GREAT, so there is one confirmation....


----------



## Nakiro (Mar 30, 2007)

I knew she would make it!!!! True Sasori will probably make it in the game as well. 
What's so special about MS Kakashi.. it would probably be only like 1 or 2 ougis difference.


----------



## Sena Kobayakawa (Mar 30, 2007)

Oh man! True Sasori has to be in!!!


----------



## dkirbyj (Mar 31, 2007)

Dang... Chiyo looks soo much creepier in anime form... XD


----------



## the 1 and only jj (Mar 31, 2007)

i still have yet to order this game, im gonna be doing it this sunday most likely, it came to either car insurance or this game, so i picked insurance but good for me that i won my last poker tounament so i can now buy it. but yeah im trying not to get my hopes up but i really want TS sasuke in it real bad since he has always been my main character and i dont want to have to switch to neji to play this game.


----------



## tari101190 (Mar 31, 2007)

i just wanted to ask about play-asia
i heard that they ship games like 3 days early, is that true?
also, people buying it from play-asia will not get it till the week after or longer right?
and is yesasia better than play-asia?
thanks


----------



## DirzU (Mar 31, 2007)

Yes!!, Chiyo will be awesome ^^. Hope they added her completely, and not without her 'Ten Puppet'-technique or aything else left out.

Sucks that I didn't get to pre-order, my local import-store couldn't get a hold of it, so now I probably have to wait till the 5th of April to order it o_O*...


----------



## LegendarySaiyan (Mar 31, 2007)

I knew it.. I am sure that Sasoris true form is in ^^ thanx for the scan DES


----------



## NarutoShippuden (Mar 31, 2007)

Yea Chiyo is in it. I ordered the Naruto:Narutimate Accel from Playasia too so hopefully I'll get it soon after it comes out!!! I am so excited about chiyo being in the game. Maybe more characters might be in it. And who is that guy with all the darkness stuff?


----------



## Shepard (Mar 31, 2007)

Awesome, now if true Sasori is in and somehow PS Sasuke manages to sneak in I'll be happy man


----------



## Dreikoo (Mar 31, 2007)

Is Chiyo that old lady ? Damn spoilers all over XD.


----------



## LegendarySaiyan (Mar 31, 2007)

I GOT THE DEMO!!!! 

I got the demo and it is awsome... I love it... there are 4 characters...

Naruto
Sakura
Kakashi
Deidara

and I tried Naruto vs Deidara and did his Ougi and Rasengan is HUUGE on screen... I took a picture too ^^

[img="Mongoose"]http://2st.jp/trs/mongoose/banner.JPG[/img]

Awsome rigth  ^^






*Spoiler*: __ 



JOKE!!! I was just kidding people  I just had to do this  but the picture from the TV is true picture I took it with my CellPhone and how I got that picture there?! I did use a USB Memory card and put that image with many others images of this game in it and I putted the USB memory card on my PS3 and the screens looked like it was from the true game like when we are playing it so I had to make this joke cuz it looks real ^^


----------



## destinator (Mar 31, 2007)

DUDE! No more scans because of you....! pft <_< xD


----------



## NarutoShippuden (Mar 31, 2007)

LegendarySaiyan said:


> I GOT THE DEMO!!!!
> 
> I got the demo and it is awsome... I love it... there are 4 characters...
> 
> ...



Where did you get the demo?


----------



## kewlmyc (Mar 31, 2007)

NarutoShippuden said:


> Where did you get the demo?



Please read his entire post before you post?


----------



## destinator (Mar 31, 2007)

NarutoShippuden said:


> Where did you get the demo?



First person owned xD


----------



## Nakiro (Mar 31, 2007)

NarutoShippuden said:


> Where did you get the demo?



   

The darkness guy you were talking about is a character from story mode.


----------



## LegendarySaiyan (Mar 31, 2007)

LOL I could never imagen someone to fall for it when I clearly said that it is a JOKE LOL ^^


----------



## MegamanXZero (Mar 31, 2007)

NarutoShippuden said:


> Where did you get the demo?



PWNED

BTW, I really like the new characters. Can't w8 to see some more surprises, I don't really care about the demo anymore but it would be cool if we still managed to find it. 
The game is almost in our hands !!


----------



## LegendarySaiyan (Mar 31, 2007)

its like 5 days left for the game to come out...  dont see any point on getting the demo if you are getting^it the game 5th ^^


----------



## Helix (Mar 31, 2007)

Play-Asia changed the date on the game to April 3!! No way!


----------



## destinator (Mar 31, 2007)

argh too late ^^


----------



## Kaki (Mar 31, 2007)

heheh, Does that mean they are adjusting the date they will ship it (where as in the past they just sent it eraly) or that it will be shipped before then? interesting.


----------



## Kayuuko (Mar 31, 2007)

Chiyo is in it *_*
But I am pretty sure not with all of her attacks~
Don't think Sasori's true form will make it.


----------



## destinator (Mar 31, 2007)

Angel-chan said:


> Chiyo is in it *_*
> But I am pretty sure not with all of her attacks~
> Don't think Sasori's true form will make it.



As much as I hope I think the same way as you...

Well only a few days now since the game should be on the net on tuesday


----------



## Kaki (Mar 31, 2007)

Well, I'm thinking like that other guy who said they need to fill out the layout on the official site. So 6 secret charachters....the total should be over 60 then!


----------



## Hellion (Mar 31, 2007)

I really should write my research papers before this comes out


----------



## Helix (Mar 31, 2007)

I can't wait to use Deidara, Sasori, Itachi, and Kisame.


----------



## Kakashi_A (Mar 31, 2007)

The game looks awesome.


----------



## LegendarySaiyan (Mar 31, 2007)

I cant wait to use them all ^^ If chiyo filled one of missing 6 then there is 5 left  if there will be any more characters


----------



## angel2devil (Mar 31, 2007)

I don't think that a playable chiyo could do only with the attacks that she showed before "that" battle.

I'm hoping for her advanced attacks and true sasori, and i'm kinda sure that it will be like I say


----------



## tari101190 (Mar 31, 2007)

> I cant wait to use them all ^^ If chiyo filled one of missing 6 then there is 5 left  if there will be any more characters



i doubt that there are 5 more characters to go, just true form sasori though.
if there had to be 4 more with sasori then i would say sasuke, sai, yamato, and maybe naruto 4 tails.
that filler character or konohamaru could even be characters though.


----------



## Nakiro (Mar 31, 2007)

The only characters left I can think of is Konohamaru. True Sasori will be a must now that Chiyo is in the game.


----------



## destinator (Mar 31, 2007)

tuesday is the day ppl!


----------



## LegendarySaiyan (Mar 31, 2007)

yeah 4 days left to go ^^


----------



## Nakiro (Mar 31, 2007)

He seems more related to Tenzou with the wood comming out him everywhere.


----------



## Helix (Mar 31, 2007)

I doubt true Sasori's form will be in it. They are just probably adding some weak beginner ougi/jutsu for Chiyo from looking at some scans.


----------



## Nakiro (Mar 31, 2007)

ShadowXSSSR said:


> I doubt true Sasori's form will be in it. They are just probably adding some weak beginner ougi/jutsu for Chiyo from looking at some scans.



You won't know until the game is there, just like you didn't know she was even in the game up until 3 days until releasse.


----------



## TenshiOni (Mar 31, 2007)

Alright, I'm going to need to get this game.

What's the easiest and best thing to buy for my PS2 so that it can play imports? And if possible, could I get a link to a reliable purchase location for it (not the game)?


----------



## destinator (Mar 31, 2007)

TenshiOni said:


> Alright, I'm going to need to get this game.
> 
> What's the easiest and best thing to buy for my PS2 so that it can play imports? And if possible, could I get a link to a reliable purchase location for it (not the game)?



here =)


----------



## Bass (Mar 31, 2007)

TenshiOni said:


> Alright, I'm going to need to get this game.
> 
> What's the easiest and best thing to buy for my PS2 so that it can play imports? And if possible, could I get a link to a reliable purchase location for it (not the game)?



Depends on the type of PS2 you have.


----------



## Nakiro (Mar 31, 2007)

So the game will come out before all the commercials on Bandai site can be filled in...


----------



## ilabb (Mar 31, 2007)

Chiyo herself is going to be a spoiler for weeks after the game comes out, so I'm not surprised that they didn't show any puppet techniques or anything.


*Spoiler*: __ 




Besides, if they can show Naruto's combo attack that he used against Deidara (grabbing him with 4 clones, slamming him into the ground, and rasengan'ing), then they can show Chiyo's stuff. Also, Sasori's true form was out and about at that point, anyway.


----------



## Kaki (Mar 31, 2007)

We shall get sai and yamato and who knows who elese.......

soooo sooon.......hehehe


----------



## Sasuto (Mar 31, 2007)

Do you guys take the most expensive shipping one on play-asia so that you can have the game in like 2 to 4 days?


----------



## shingen (Mar 31, 2007)

yeah i did   
i got fist of the north star/hokuto no ken in one day

they even keep you posted where you game is and where its being shipped next 

bad thing is the total came to 84 dollars


----------



## Helix (Mar 31, 2007)

Pre-orders get shipped the day before the release? 

And you guys think...


*Spoiler*: __ 



Will Kakashi have his Mangekyou Sharingan? Heh.


----------



## Nakiro (Mar 31, 2007)

ShadowXSSSR said:


> Pre-orders get shipped the day before the release?
> 
> And you guys think...
> 
> ...



It's just 1 or 2 ougis... I don't see much difference....


----------



## shingen (Mar 31, 2007)

ShadowXSSSR said:


> Pre-orders get shipped the day before the release?
> 
> And you guys think...
> 
> ...



not sure i just check my order on it 

it saids preparing i'll let you know if it change


----------



## Kaki (Apr 1, 2007)

ya, they should send it monday. 

Well, weither kakashi has MS or not....he has a sweet new ougi with a forest background. NICE!


----------



## Nakiro (Apr 1, 2007)

Kakihara said:


> ya, they should send it monday.
> 
> Well, weither kakashi has MS or not....he has a sweet new ougi with a forest background. NICE!



I think that's Shikamaru's ougi, it was just Kakashi before/after that clip.


----------



## destinator (Apr 1, 2007)

Same here its shikas^^


----------



## NarutoShippuden (Apr 1, 2007)

I really hope we get the Shippuden Sasuke in Naruto Accel but I doubt it.


----------



## LegendarySaiyan (Apr 1, 2007)

I think that this game will have the whole arc... the only characters left for us to have the this arc completed is Sasori with 
*Spoiler*: __ 



Kazekage puppet as a seperate character with True form as an awakening ^^


----------



## Mibu Clan (Apr 1, 2007)

YES!! Chiyobaa-sama is IN!!
You bastards made me doubt it... But now my second favorite Part II character is in it... I think I can finally rest in peace.


----------



## Kaki (Apr 1, 2007)

oh so that was kakashi being attacked in shika's ougi.....nice.


----------



## tari101190 (Apr 1, 2007)

> oh so that was kakashi being attacked in shika's ougi.....nice



i thought they were just 2 different clips, one of kakashi's move, then one of shikamaru's move, just one right after the other.


----------



## Kaki (Apr 1, 2007)

That's what I thought, but these guys think its the other side of shika's which may be better as it would show every charachter in this position and that would be cool.


----------



## -OZN- (Apr 1, 2007)

can you plz tell me how much time do play-asia take to bring the game?and most of all,how much € they want for it?


----------



## destinator (Apr 1, 2007)

-OZN- said:


> can you plz tell me how much time do play-asia take to bring the game?and most of all,how much ? they want for it?



this has been said multiple times already in this topic. also reading the play asia page might help too...


----------



## Nakiro (Apr 1, 2007)

I think they are both different ougis.


----------



## tari101190 (Apr 1, 2007)

some people think that chiyo wont use her moves in this game, but i think that this game will cover the whole first arc of naruto shippuuden (chapters 245-281) so she should. 

kakashi's mangekyou sharingan, chiyo's puppets, sasori's true form(s) are all spoilers, unlike what they've shown so far. so it makes sense not to show them yet. even showing chiyo now wasn't much of a spoiler, its not as if anime watchers would know anything about her just from a picture.

it's possible the second arc (chapters 282-312) could be included too though, but its doubtful. the second arc would intrduce sai, yamato, sasuke and 4 tailed naruto. which is 4 more characters, which added to chiyo, sasori's true form(s) and kisame, would make seven slots which would fit in with the 7 slotted columns of characters on the official sites.

it would be cool if they added the second arc, but i dont expect them to.


----------



## LegendarySaiyan (Apr 1, 2007)

tari101190:
- you are wrong about that cuz then they have to add Orochimaru and Kabuto as well cuz they could get new ougis to them as Kakashi,Gai,Kisame and Itach got and was placed on Shippuuden character list instead of Naruto part1 list... and then they would have to make a new colone with character list... I hope you understand what I am saying


----------



## tari101190 (Apr 1, 2007)

i do get what your saying, anyway i dont think they will be in anyway, it was just a thought sorry. 

plus in that new video it shows jiraiya, orochimaru and tsunade in new scenes which are probably new ougis anyway. 
Karinui PV
look at 3 mins 10 seconds.


----------



## Sasuto (Apr 1, 2007)

tari101190 said:


> some people think that chiyo wont use her moves in this game, but i think that this game will cover the whole first arc of naruto shippuuden (chapters 245-281) so she should.
> 
> kakashi's mangekyou sharingan, chiyo's puppets, sasori's true form(s) are all spoilers, unlike what they've shown so far. so it makes sense not to show them yet. even showing chiyo now wasn't much of a spoiler, its not as if anime watchers would know anything about her just from a picture.
> 
> ...





Men i'd like to think you are right. But as Legendarysaiyen said, they would  make oro and kabuto in it too if they were to make the 2nd arc. But hey ..that doesn't mean they won't put them!! ...I'm still optimistic about the game...and we were not supposed to have chiyo right? ..so i say F*ck all those who says that we wont have sasuke, I'm sur he'll be a secret character like those hokages in the last game.

Anyway what's the point saying we won't see them if your not sur right??? ..Not being sad when you see they arn't in it?? come'on that's gay. So be it if they arn't in it ..but the game isn't even out and you guys think for sur they won't be in it..


Anyway that's my opinion..even though i don't like the opinions of somes (des) i'll still respect what your thinking even though it's pretty much always negativity


----------



## destinator (Apr 1, 2007)

Thanks xD but I only try to think with a bit of logic and what we've seen so far  ^^


----------



## LegendarySaiyan (Apr 1, 2007)

tari101190; you dont have to be sorry ^^

btw I am one of those who belives that Sasuke is a secret character ^^

hey dont say f*ck all those who says that we wont have Sasuke.... cuz they did from time to time bring us news about this game too ^^

EDIT: that video actually confirmed that Chiyo was in it b4 we saw that scan of her... look at it

Link removed
03.10 - Sakura breaking the wall/mountain where akatsuki hides or it is a new ougi...
03.11 - is that Deidara against Gaara?
03.12 - There are those Sannins (tari101190)

btw cutscenes seem to be made better this time ^^


----------



## The Captain (Apr 1, 2007)

Hell yeah,Chiyo's in this.

If she has the 10 puppets jutsu and that sealing jutsu,it will be awesome.


----------



## Kaki (Apr 1, 2007)

> the second arc would intrduce sai, yamato, sasuke and 4 tailed naruto. which is 4 more characters, which added to chiyo, sasori's true form(s) and kisame, would make seven slots which would fit in with the 7 slotted columns of characters on the official sites.


 Sounds right, and so Oro should score some upgrades as well.


----------



## Helix (Apr 1, 2007)

I pre-ordered this game before the 20% sale was up on Play-Asia. Do you think I still get the 20% off since it will be in stock by the time the sale ends (April 5).


----------



## destinator (Apr 1, 2007)

Eh cant find the page but i think it said games that were release in the last 30 days are excluded from this offer.


----------



## Sasuto (Apr 1, 2007)

I know that des was a big help on finding all those videos and i appreciate it, i just think that he should be a bit more optimistic and less ''logical'' about the way he thinks  that's all. 

Btw i pre-ordered the game.


----------



## SeruraRenge (Apr 1, 2007)

well, I FINALLY pre-ordered it (a day early is still pre-order).  Now all i have to do is play the waiting game.


----------



## Sasuto (Apr 1, 2007)

Aww men what sucks is that i had to take the cheapest method of shipping so i'll have the game when it's send between 5 to 10 days..so i guess i'll have it near the 13th april. ..It's still better than the ones who won't have it but still..it sucks


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Apr 1, 2007)

Alright...........peep this (yeah I said peep this, a flashback from Fresh Prince) 



> order details
> Play-Asia.com order #6005936 from Mar 29, 2007
> Preparing order 	Preparing order
> 
> ...


It comes out on the 3rd

.........I'm sorry what?


----------



## Sena Kobayakawa (Apr 1, 2007)

Darn, you guys all preordered. I need to import later on then.


----------



## Kaki (Apr 1, 2007)

> It comes out on the 3rd
> 
> .........I'm sorry what?


 I guess its their shipping rate.


----------



## ilabb (Apr 1, 2007)

I preordered this back in December with the most expensive shipping... I'll be playing this ON the 5th, most likely ;D


----------



## Kaki (Apr 1, 2007)

If not before....the thing is I don't know if they moved the date up to match when they will ship or if it is an additional advancement.


----------



## LegendarySaiyan (Apr 2, 2007)

small update pn CC2 Accel site.. could anyone translate it ^^


----------



## Lord_Kohn (Apr 2, 2007)

The update is about a tournament held at a store, to celebrate the launch of the game.


----------



## LegendarySaiyan (Apr 2, 2007)

I can PM you if I find any ^^ less than 10 hours left for the game to come out or is it more? ^^


----------



## M E L O D Y (Apr 2, 2007)

i ordered my game from ebay.. i hope i get it soon >.>


----------



## Nakiro (Apr 2, 2007)

LegendarySaiyan said:


> I can PM you if I find any ^^ less than 10 hours left for the game to come out or is it more? ^^



Yeah, if it comes out on 3rd then it will be out sometime today. Although that could be just play-asia.


----------



## LegendarySaiyan (Apr 2, 2007)

I hope it comes today... if not :'( Today is the day to get the whole Character list by playing and unlocking every thing ^^ SASUKEEEEEE ^^ you have to come back from Orochimarus and enter ACCEL ^^


----------



## mugenmarv (Apr 2, 2007)

I wont be getting this game anytime soon, so can anyone who get's the game on 3rd make some awsome videos, upload it to youtube or smthng and post links here? prettey please!


----------



## Sasuto (Apr 2, 2007)

Man if i had a camera video i would make a lot of them so that everyone could enjoy it. 

first i would do is make a video for each characters and put all of there combos, jutsus and specials in them. Then make a lil video of the Rpg mode and then some videos whit me playing versus some friends.

Aarrgg i can't wait to play this game, it feels so much longer when you know your gonna have it but you need to wait a week or 2. It feels more like a month then weeks lol.


----------



## LegendarySaiyan (Apr 2, 2007)

I will use my cellphone to make videos ^^

I will do these things;
- Show the character Selection screen and Main menu and thee others
- show a battle with those new features...
- show you the story mode
- I will unlock Sasuke and prove it to everyone that he is on this game ^^

I will maybe doing these things ^^


----------



## Sasuto (Apr 2, 2007)

[yesy]​_Magical​_Girl​_Lyrical​_Nanoha​_StrikerS​_-​_01​_[LQ][A5E5E6F6].avi is a great bittorrent site for those who didn't know.


----------



## Scholz19 (Apr 2, 2007)

Hey guys i was wondering who this is suppose to be in the naruto preivew

this one

at 2:25 on the videa im not sure who its suppose to be.

What do u guys think, or if u know who it is, who is it?


----------



## Nice Gai (Apr 2, 2007)

I use Link removed. They seem to have what I want all the time.


----------



## Nice Gai (Apr 2, 2007)

That video at 2:25 thats Itachi I can see the lines on his face.


----------



## LegendarySaiyan (Apr 2, 2007)

2.25 is when;


*Spoiler*: __ 



Naruto uses a Rasengan on Itachi ^^




EDIT: Few hours for the game to come out ^^


----------



## Sasuto (Apr 2, 2007)

I hope that gamefaqs will have a complete traduction of the game when i'll be ready to play cuz finding everything alone will be completely impossible lol.


----------



## Nice Gai (Apr 2, 2007)

LegendarySaiyan said:


> 2.25 is when;
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



What time does the game come out?


----------



## LegendarySaiyan (Apr 2, 2007)

someone said 03.04.07 and the time here where I live is 21.25 but I actually dont know what time it is in Japan ^^ ( I live in Norway)

btw I am searching for it i it is out or not ^^


----------



## Nakiro (Apr 2, 2007)

It's third in Japan but it's like... 2am..


----------



## MS81 (Apr 2, 2007)

can't wait for it. One question thou? Can I play burned games on my Japanese PS2?


----------



## destinator (Apr 2, 2007)

eh they ship from hongkong...just as a sidenot


----------



## Nice Gai (Apr 2, 2007)

3:38 PM here in DC and 4:38 AM in Japan.


----------



## LegendarySaiyan (Apr 2, 2007)

is it 04.44 in japan rigth now?


----------



## Nakiro (Apr 2, 2007)

Ah, that's right, I added the hour on the wrong side.


----------



## LegendarySaiyan (Apr 2, 2007)

that means Norway 21.45 - Japan 04.45 = 7 HOURS DIFFERENCE wow... that means I will get it today


----------



## Helix (Apr 2, 2007)

marvin16 said:


> I wont be getting this game anytime soon, so can anyone who get's the game on 3rd make some awsome videos, upload it to youtube or smthng and post links here? prettey please!



I can make some videos and post it on YouTube.

I play my PS2 on my computer and use the TV Tuner on it to record for HQ videos.


----------



## Scholz19 (Apr 2, 2007)

I use Usenext ( which is a usegroup program ), If i find it on thereill tell u guys about it.


----------



## Helix (Apr 2, 2007)

Nooooooooo.



1 Week for shipping? Does that mean pre-orders too? Or if you ordered today?


----------



## destinator (Apr 2, 2007)

Its nice that you take the japan timezone but the game es send from hongkong which is -1 from japan


----------



## Sasuto (Apr 2, 2007)

ShadowXSSSR said:


> Nooooooooo.
> 
> 
> 
> 1 Week for shipping? Does that mean pre-orders too? Or if you ordered today?



Noooo wayyyy!

..Yeah i guess it's for everyone..Cuz they didn't said anything about sending it the 3 april or anything.

Edit: ok i just checked my account on play-asia and that's what it's written...

Date d'envoi estimée: le ou avant Apr 03, 2007
Notez que la date d'expédition prévue peut-être dépassée dans certains cas exceptionnels.

It's in french, a real quick translation..they say that the estimated date  that the game will be send will be on the 3rd april 2007 OR before.
Please note that the date of the expedition of the game can be exceeded in rare cases..


So whatever that means..i don't know..and i can only be more confused right now 

Edit/2: Oh and they say that my command is in preparation! ..but the thing is that even yesterday i didn't know if it was in preparation or in pre-order or whatever...so i can't say .

Edit/3: ok i've checked if it was in pre-order or anything like that if it would have writtin another thing and instead of being in preparation it would have been writtin  backorder or pre-command. So i guess it means that only those who order it Today and after will have to wait a week. I really hope it's true.


----------



## LegendarySaiyan (Apr 2, 2007)

yh me too or we wont get this game this week


----------



## shingen (Apr 2, 2007)

yesterday mine said preparing order it might had said that on saturday too
cant remember

hmm i picked the fastest shipping but it saids on or before april 10th


----------



## LegendarySaiyan (Apr 2, 2007)

I am going of to bed... the time here is 23.47 and I am tired of waiting for this game so I migth not be able to PM you guys when the Game is out but when I am awake and the Game comes out later I will sure do PM you ^^ if any one else finds it b4 PM me or post the url here ^^ Good nigth....


----------



## Helix (Apr 2, 2007)

shingen said:


> yesterday mine said preparing order it might had said that on saturday too
> cant remember
> 
> hmm i picked the fastest shipping but it saids on or before april 10th



Same here.

Sasuto, when did you pre-order?

I guess they take the earliest pre-orders and they get shipped sooner.


----------



## Scholz19 (Apr 2, 2007)

Anyone have any luck yet finding the game? Think this will be another demo scene? Where it isnt uploaded for a week or so, And by then my copy will have arrived in the mail


----------



## Hellion (Apr 2, 2007)

Add me to the list.


----------



## Sena Kobayakawa (Apr 2, 2007)

SWWEET! Its out tommorow!!! Add me to the list please!!


----------



## destinator (Apr 3, 2007)

Scholz19 said:


> Anyone have any luck yet finding the game? Think this will be another demo scene? Where it isnt uploaded for a week or so, And by then my copy will have arrived in the mail



what about calming down? the game will be on the net like all other games too...and not in one week...


----------



## DarkFire (Apr 3, 2007)

OMG i want that game!!!!!! OMG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! i want to learn jap and live in japan!!! japaenese people are so friggin lucky


----------



## destinator (Apr 3, 2007)

the bandai site was updated =) itachi and kisame


----------



## LegendarySaiyan (Apr 3, 2007)

I couldn't find any yet  anyone else found it??....


----------



## destinator (Apr 3, 2007)

LegendarySaiyan said:


> I couldn't find any yet  anyone else found it??....



A posting like that every 10 min wont bring the game faster  and in general its easiert to check nfo sites if a group already released the game because mostly you will find the release after that on the net^^


----------



## LegendarySaiyan (Apr 3, 2007)

I did not post every 10 min I was gone for hours now I was sleeping ^^ and I wake up and searched for it and couldn't find it ^^


----------



## destinator (Apr 3, 2007)

Patience is a virtue :s



LegendarySaiyan said:


> I did not post every 10 min I was gone for hours now I was sleeping ^^ and I wake up and searched for it and couldn't find it ^^



I didnt meant you, I meant the posts in general. I mean its pointless to have 5-10 pages with people asking if the game is out yet or if anybody has found it. If someone here finds it he will post it. No need to ask all 5 min... ^^


----------



## LegendarySaiyan (Apr 3, 2007)

but those in Japan should already have shouldn't they.. it is 17.48 = 5.48 PM there in Japan 

Searching wont help I am off to play Narutimate Hero 3 or Kingodom Hearts ^^


----------



## Ziko (Apr 3, 2007)

Are we sure that its released in Japan today?
Isnt it just Play-asia who ships today?
:S


----------



## destinator (Apr 3, 2007)

Ziko said:


> Are we sure that its released in Japan today?
> Isnt it just Play-asia who ships today?
> :S



Thats the point. I dont know how its handled in japan but atm only playasia ships the game. The only gamers to have are probably the ones in hongkong...


----------



## LegendarySaiyan (Apr 3, 2007)

so those in Hongkong has the game and we are waiting it to be uploaded...?? Patience, patience, patinece, patience, patience, patinece..... ^^ I am back to playing NH3 - Kakashi vs Kimimaro ^^


----------



## Setensa (Apr 3, 2007)

Add me to the list too please.
Always nothing on newsgroup...


----------



## Ziko (Apr 3, 2007)

2 more days! NO i cant wait that long!!!
Come on Hong Kongers! xD


----------



## Danny (Apr 3, 2007)

NH3 came out 2 days early...let the trend continue


----------



## Rezz (Apr 3, 2007)

Would this game work on a jap PS3? Like is it backwards capatible?

Thanks.


----------



## LegendarySaiyan (Apr 3, 2007)

I have a PS3 and I heard that only PS3 games are Region-free not PS2 games but still I dont know ^^ I am off again


----------



## Danny (Apr 3, 2007)

only reason ive ketp my ps2 is for this game


----------



## Moondoggie (Apr 3, 2007)

LegendarySaiyan said:


> I have a PS3 and I heard that *only PS3 games are Region-free not PS2 games* but still I dont know ^^ I am off again




This is true. heh

@Rezz: If you have a Japanese PS3 you can play Accel on it.


----------



## LegendarySaiyan (Apr 3, 2007)

thats why I kept my PS2 too... cuz I was unsure about PS3 Region free for PS2 games too and still I was rigth  ^^

when will these people in Hongkong get their Accel from Play-Asia its like 8.00 PM there now... ^^ I think that they already got it but dont want to rip it... ^^ they are playing it rigth now as we talk, I can feel it  ^^

EDIT: is anyone registered at fullreleases.com ??


----------



## destinator (Apr 3, 2007)

LegendarySaiyan said:


> EDIT: is anyone registered at fullreleases.com ??



The site is fake...


----------



## LegendarySaiyan (Apr 3, 2007)

ok did not know ^^  People I think we wont get it b4 5th april ^^


----------



## Nemokrad (Apr 3, 2007)

its out:

Naruto_Shippuuden_Narutimate_Accel_JAP_PS2DVD-GANT

1.99gb, its the real deal


----------



## destinator (Apr 3, 2007)

Its not on any torrentsite yet...the only thing thats its maybe in usenet or he got the nfo file from another site


----------



## Fususu Manasusu (Apr 3, 2007)

THIS IS MADNESS!!!!11

Hope this is not a joke and we'll be able play the game soon...


----------



## Duttyman Momochi (Apr 3, 2007)

Then ill be lurking to see who finds it first


----------



## Setensa (Apr 3, 2007)

Nemokrad : if it is prohibited, please you can send the link by MP ???


----------



## angel2devil (Apr 3, 2007)




----------



## LegendarySaiyan (Apr 3, 2007)

nemokrad: you are  not talking about uwants.com are you?


----------



## MS81 (Apr 3, 2007)

Itachi and Kisame have new attacks now.


----------



## Nemokrad (Apr 3, 2007)

naw uwants is teh noob for new stuff


----------



## LegendarySaiyan (Apr 3, 2007)

I think that we will get it tommorow and not today ^^ I am off to play Narutimate Hero 3 again ^^


----------



## Nemokrad (Apr 3, 2007)

NH3 came out first on this site as well, like 5 hours later it was on the popular search sites, so id say it will be available today


----------



## Danny (Apr 3, 2007)

jsut PM it to me then. PMing is fine.


----------



## Nemokrad (Apr 3, 2007)

just google for "the last fantasy", its a chinese forum, its on there


----------



## Danny (Apr 3, 2007)

i found one for 816mb....i dobutr its real then?


----------



## LegendarySaiyan (Apr 3, 2007)

and I was just going to ask eastgame.net lol then I did not thinking it couldn't be that easy to find that site lol^^


----------



## Kami Kyu (Apr 3, 2007)

Maybe... no... damn!!!


----------



## Kami Kyu (Apr 3, 2007)

Why are u sure of 1.99 gb?


----------



## Nemokrad (Apr 3, 2007)

cause i know which release it is, and im 100% sure its real, im just not a private member on the site where i found it


----------



## LegendarySaiyan (Apr 3, 2007)

I am registered now  or maybe not  ^^


----------



## Nemokrad (Apr 3, 2007)

so am i, but thats not enough im afraid


----------



## LegendarySaiyan (Apr 3, 2007)

could anyone send the url to Accel so I can check it too damn I cant register I keep getting this message telling something...

EDIT: I am atlast registered ^^

EDIT: Found the game too ^^


----------



## Ziko (Apr 3, 2007)

He is lying  Its not out yet.


----------



## Nemokrad (Apr 3, 2007)

its out, only on private sites tho...


----------



## Danny (Apr 3, 2007)

this is gonna drive me nuts


----------



## Danny (Apr 3, 2007)

hmm..WE SHALL HACK!


----------



## LegendarySaiyan (Apr 3, 2007)

hehe lol yeah we should ^^


----------



## Danny (Apr 3, 2007)

damnit someone go find a chinese friend to go buy it off some dodgey shelf and upload it


----------



## lapiz (Apr 3, 2007)

You can rent one for 10 bucks.. He will get you 300 gold for your wow character too.. ^^

No racial insult intended.. Just upload the game on isohunt already..


----------



## LegendarySaiyan (Apr 3, 2007)

I PM those guys translated from English to Chinese ^^ and sendt it.. waiting for a reply ^^


----------



## Danny (Apr 3, 2007)

300 gold would be nice if it wasnt a tuesday


----------



## Ziko (Apr 3, 2007)

Well? Any news?


----------



## Scholz19 (Apr 3, 2007)

im searched every where. I dont know what site u guys found that has it. I checked the newgroups on usenext as well, nothing still. GOING CRAZY


----------



## omniDFX (Apr 3, 2007)

If what you guys are saying is true and that it's up on a Chinese site, there's a place that I could go to today that might have it but I'm going to try and get a hold of them first. For those of you in Toronto you should know the advantages of Pacific Mall >X)


----------



## Danny (Apr 3, 2007)

link pleasE?


----------



## Setensa (Apr 3, 2007)

newsgroup !!! the nfo is correct...all correct with the link bandai...the post is not complet


----------



## Kami Kyu (Apr 3, 2007)

Danny said:


> link pleasE?



yeah! where?


----------



## Danny (Apr 3, 2007)

a link would be nice?


----------



## Ziko (Apr 3, 2007)

LINK DAMNIT!!!
GIVE US A LINK!!!


----------



## Setensa (Apr 3, 2007)

ÚÄÄÄÄÄÄ Ä Ä ÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄ GANT RELEASE INFORMTiON ÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄ Ä Ä ÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄ¿ 
                     ÚÄÁÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄ Ä Ä ÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄ Ä Ä ÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÁÄ¿ 
                     ³ ° °°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°° ° [ Release notes ] ° °°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°° ° ³ 
                     ÀÄÂÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄ---- Ä Ä ÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÂÄÙ 
                       ³ Release Name..| Naruto_Shippuuden_Narutimate_Accel_JAP_PS2DVD-GANT     ³
                       ÃÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄ--ÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄ´
                       ³ ORIGIN..........: JAP (NTSC)                                           ³
                       ³ RELEASE DATE....: 04/03/2006                                           ³
                       ³ PUBLISHER.......: Bandai                                               ³
                       ³ PLATFORM........: PLAYSTATION 2                                        ³
                       ³ SOURCE..........: DVD                                                  ³
                       ³ FILES...........: 43 x 50 MB                                           ³
                       ³ GENRE...........: Fighting                                             ³
                       ³ URL.............:   ³
                       ³ FORMAT..........: PRIMO/STOMP ISO                                      ³
                     ÚÄÁÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄ Ä Ä -ÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄ Ä Ä ÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÁÄ¿ 
                     ³ ° °°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°° ° [ Description ] ° °°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°° ° ³ 
                     ÀÄÂÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄ Ä Ä ÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÂÄÙ 
                       ³                                                                        ³
                       ³  This game is a fighting game powered by Bandai.                       ³
                       ³                                                                        ³
                       ³                                                                        ³
                       ³                                                                        ³
                       ³                                                                        ³
                       ³                                                                        ³
                       ³                                                                        ³
                       ³                                                                        ³
                       ³                                                                        ³
                       ³                                                         -TEAM.GANT     ³


----------



## Kami Kyu (Apr 3, 2007)

i don't find it...


----------



## LegendarySaiyan (Apr 3, 2007)

where did you find it:.....?


----------



## Kami Kyu (Apr 3, 2007)

excuse me... but i don't understand what do u mean... i don't find anything!!!


----------



## Danny (Apr 3, 2007)

thanks mate its in like 46 rared parts..


----------



## Ziko (Apr 3, 2007)

But you have to register.


----------



## Setensa (Apr 3, 2007)

yes, it's the same...


----------



## destinator (Apr 3, 2007)

damn people just calm down 4-5 pages jsut needles spam...


----------



## Danny (Apr 3, 2007)

to burn it to a disc i assume


----------



## omniDFX (Apr 3, 2007)

It's to burn to PS2


----------



## Danny (Apr 3, 2007)

how would you burn each part to the disc? >.>;


----------



## Hellion (Apr 3, 2007)

Ohh the excitement


----------



## Hellion (Apr 3, 2007)

Danny said:


> how would you burn each part to the disc? >.>;



Once you zip the rar. file you have to have an image burner to burn it to a disk


----------



## Ziko (Apr 3, 2007)

Dude..I get like 1kb/s... :S


----------



## LegendarySaiyan (Apr 3, 2007)

I am not getting anything how come you get 100kb? what should I do Des ?? ^^


----------



## Danny (Apr 3, 2007)

so its burning multiple isos since its split? r each split will add it its self once unrared into 1 iso?

getting 17kbs seeding 20kbs


----------



## Hellion (Apr 3, 2007)

Danny said:


> so its burning multiple isos since its split? r each split will add it its self once unrared into 1 iso?



The latter


----------



## omniDFX (Apr 3, 2007)

You can also try using Alcohol or Nero.


----------



## Danny (Apr 3, 2007)

fuck it im sleeping. it will d/lload over night
cyas


----------



## Hellion (Apr 3, 2007)

no seeders  200 leechers lol


----------



## LegendarySaiyan (Apr 3, 2007)

oooo my fault des sorry ^^ btw still 0KB


----------



## Hellion (Apr 3, 2007)

11 kb here


----------



## LegendarySaiyan (Apr 3, 2007)

how can I get even 1kb? anyone?

I got 1kb then 2kb now 0kb lol ^^


----------



## Hellion (Apr 3, 2007)

Im using bitcomet that has always been faster for me


----------



## destinator (Apr 3, 2007)

Now its getting time to prepare everything for vids and how to stay up all night...going to get some caffeine xD


----------



## Kami Kyu (Apr 3, 2007)

but u have 43 parts of naruto iso?


----------



## Setensa (Apr 3, 2007)

With newsgroup, 700 Ko/s...but the post is not finish.
Waiting 1 H !


----------



## shingen (Apr 3, 2007)

wow your doing vids man 

thanks in advance i cant wait to see them


----------



## Nakiro (Apr 3, 2007)

Oh the spammage... way to ruin  the thread everyone!! 

I hope you burn in hell.... I really do...


----------



## Ziko (Apr 3, 2007)

Dude! How come you get 70kb/s!=!=!?!? I only get 30-40.. and I have 8mbit connection!!! (Cant open the ports though..  )


----------



## destinator (Apr 3, 2007)

check my thread at mangahelpers...


----------



## Scholz19 (Apr 3, 2007)

Hey anyone get it? newsgroup still going? It isnt available for me anymore! anyone else have this problem?


----------



## Nemokrad (Apr 3, 2007)

this is gonna take years  if they would have been smart enough to fully upload it to 10 people first and then to the rest it would have been done by now for all of us.


----------



## Shepard (Apr 3, 2007)

I love you guys so much, and remember to destroy you copy when you get the original >:3


----------



## Duttyman Momochi (Apr 3, 2007)

how am i suppose to register to a jap site hahahahaha damnn i really gotta learn jap.. oo well maybe ill get lucky and someone else ups another torrentlink wit a dif tracker


----------



## Tri-Edge (Apr 3, 2007)

Ah, this reminds me of when NH3 came out.  Obscenely slow speeds, but finished just in time for Christmas.  

If you're getting slow speeds, it should get better after a few hours.  Just don't expect it to finish in a day.


----------



## ilabb (Apr 3, 2007)

I don't care as much about actually playing the game, just knowing who all the characters are at this point.

Surely there are a few hidden characters that CC2 didn't reveal.


----------



## destinator (Apr 3, 2007)

lol       intro

Credits to Kuntokko


startingchars:Naruto,sakura,gaara,kankurou,temari,kakash,gai,shikamaru,lee,neji,tenten


----------



## Scholz19 (Apr 3, 2007)

haha i was just going to post that video. Ill have the game in about 26 mins, ( <3 newsgroups ) If i can find my hookup for my cell phone to my laptop, i can record some videos. Or even my webcam i suppose will do, if anyone wishes to see.


----------



## destinator (Apr 3, 2007)

Damn I wish I had newsgroups


----------



## Kayuuko (Apr 3, 2007)

Okay... the scene with Gai and Kakashi is after THAT fight...
This means...


----------



## Scholz19 (Apr 3, 2007)

im willing to upload it to ppl, to an ftp or even direct file transfer over IRC or even MSN, if it will go fast enough.


----------



## Helix (Apr 3, 2007)

My game has been shipped. Whoopie!


----------



## destinator (Apr 3, 2007)

Eh I doubt jaxel well give his ftp...because demo was something different from the game itself. Well your upload is nice...where can we find you xD?

charselect: finished


----------



## Squire of Fate (Apr 3, 2007)

Different release group eh? Guess I'll just have to wait.


----------



## Scholz19 (Apr 3, 2007)

yo if anyone wants to add me MSN is ( Scholz_69_@hotmail.com ), Cuz refreshing this shit is getting annoying, when im trying to study for my exam tomorrow. But i wanna help everyone out as much as i can, cuz if it wasnt for newsgroups id be in the same boat.


----------



## Nemokrad (Apr 3, 2007)

you dled it from regular newsgroups? or usenet?


----------



## NarutoShippuden (Apr 3, 2007)

Do you guys actually have the game yet? If so, where did you purchase it because I preordered mine at playasia.


----------



## mugenmarv (Apr 3, 2007)

destinator said:


> lol       intro
> 
> Credits to Kuntokko
> 
> ...



Oh noes! The intro youtub link is broken, i have to see!


----------



## Nemokrad (Apr 3, 2007)

about 12 hours left, not so bad i guess...


----------



## Helix (Apr 3, 2007)

My game should be here by Friday or Saturday. I can't wait to play it.


----------



## NarutoShippuden (Apr 3, 2007)

Should does anyone have the game right now? Did anyone preorder theirs from playasia?


----------



## The Lazy Shadow (Apr 3, 2007)

Some guy named Kuntokko has the game over at gamefaqs.


----------



## Scholz19 (Apr 3, 2007)

OHHH Many the game is cool ( but there are some things i dont like ) Like i dont like the charcter selection screen, i dont know if i like using multiple ougi ( like the awakening system ) Reminds me too much of NH2. Maybe i just need to get use to it. Combos for the new charcters are sweet. And sakura hits like a fucking tank!


----------



## tari101190 (Apr 3, 2007)

can somebody eventaually confirm if every character has 3 different ultimate moves, or some have two or whatever. and hopefully you dont need to unlock the moves. like they autmatically have their 3 levels or something.


----------



## Nemokrad (Apr 3, 2007)

i like the new ougi system, in NH3 it was too much of a hassle to select the things and stuff, this one should be better for pickup & play and stuff, and i like it how they made those awakenings a lil bit more like GNT


----------



## Sasuto (Apr 3, 2007)

By ultimate moves do you means the jutsus or the ''special'' most known here as ouji?


Did play-asia sent you your copie of nh accel to you already LegendarySaiyen? cuz mine is still in preparation


----------



## Helix (Apr 3, 2007)

Sasuto said:


> By ultimate moves do you means the jutsus or the ''special'' most known here as ouji?
> 
> 
> Did play-asia sent you your copie of nh accel to you LegendarySaiyen? cuz mine is still in preparation



Mine was sent today.


----------



## tari101190 (Apr 3, 2007)

i say ultimate move as in the ougi, i just hate that word. and i didnt like customizing moves either, thats why i hope all ultimate moves are set and not needed to be unlocked either.


----------



## Kaki (Apr 3, 2007)

1. You all better be buying the game as well like I did. Just dl till it gets here. 

2. If  your Dl is shitty, get a getter ISP.


----------



## competitionbros (Apr 3, 2007)

here's my speed


----------



## destinator (Apr 3, 2007)

competitionbros said:


> here's my speed



got a invite for the server ?


----------



## competitionbros (Apr 3, 2007)

destinator said:


> got a invite for the server ?




i got 4 invites i think






edit: nvm i have 7


----------



## competitionbros (Apr 3, 2007)

destinator said:


> no problem...i got 100kbs upload and usually have good ratios on alts
> 
> email: eonstar@gmx.net
> 
> and ps. thanks!






i just sent it


----------



## Sasuto (Apr 3, 2007)

ShadowXSSSR said:


> Mine was sent today.




Lucky you, When did you Pre-ordered it?? I've ordered mine the first of april.

And btw, What is whit the oujis that everyone one is talking about??? ...did they changed them?? there will be only 3 oujis for a character or something like that? so there ain't gonna have like 19 for nartuo? Will there be other jutsus or did they cut that too?


----------



## Scholz19 (Apr 3, 2007)

Ya they all have 3 ougis ( the new charcters ) Kakashi's are impressives. The new charcters and their combos are sweet. I assume u need to unlock other ougis ( for the old charcters like u did in NH3 ) The old charcters dont seem to have any new ougis to start off with, and they dont have any new combos. All the old charcters come unlocked already, and there is only 5 charcters to unlock fromt he PTS. ( Itachi, Kisame, Sasori, Chiyo, and Deidara ) There are 5 new lvls to choose from right now. And you can shoose to customize ur attacks ( Up Up O , Down down O ) like you could in NH3, at the VS screen. But dont be expecting crazy changes, right form the get go, cuz from what ive seen besides the 11 new charcters u start with nothing, much is new.


----------



## Squall Leonhart (Apr 3, 2007)

EDIT: nevermind. :X


----------



## M E L O D Y (Apr 3, 2007)

is real sasori in it?


----------



## destinator (Apr 3, 2007)

competitionbros said:


> i just sent it



wow thanks. do you know if their mails need a bit longer to arive? got nothing yet in my folder/spamfolder ^^


----------



## LegendarySaiyan (Apr 3, 2007)

I did not understand this Ougi system.. will we not be able to change ougis ??


----------



## Nemokrad (Apr 3, 2007)

competitionbros: can i get an invite too plz?

mark@orangeownage.com

i got 2mbit upload (256kbyte) so should be fine, thanks


----------



## Ziko (Apr 3, 2007)

Dude..I only get max 15kb/s from blackcat :S


----------



## destinator (Apr 3, 2007)

yes and blackcats seems to hate my mail...bad luck ^^


----------



## competitionbros (Apr 3, 2007)

destinator said:


> wow thanks. do you know if their mails need a bit longer to arive? got nothing yet in my folder/spamfolder ^^





it really shouldn't, you got another mail address i can use?





i'd suggest aol


----------



## Dark Oblivion (Apr 3, 2007)

You guys have some sucky trackers. I started mine about an hour and a half ago and it's 72% done with 25 minutes left :\


----------



## Nemokrad (Apr 3, 2007)

thanks a lot competition!


----------



## L O V E L E S S (Apr 3, 2007)

tachi-kun said:


> same here im only at 2.1% XD


Hehe ^^ am on 1.8% now, shame that it's so slow though >___<



Dark Oblivion said:


> You guys have some sucky trackers. I started mine about an hour and a half ago and it's 72% done with 25 minutes left :\


Dear god. <3 Awesome!

Where is this? XD Mind telling? =P


----------



## destinator (Apr 3, 2007)

competitionbros said:


> it really shouldn't, you got another mail address i can use?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



uhm rigormortis@go4more.de

would be awesome o.o

edit: dakr just tell us where 


wow i got the mail now dude! thanks


----------



## Sasuto (Apr 3, 2007)

Hey what's the reversal ouji i keep reading in the gamefaqs forum???

Is it a counter from a ouji or something?? ..


----------



## Hellion (Apr 3, 2007)

Hey fun Idea put your dl percentage in your custom user title and update it every hour or so.  That way we can stop spamming here, and can start discussing the game.


Just an Idea.


----------



## Nakiro (Apr 3, 2007)

From the things I gather around...

Sasuke will just have his generic outfit colored, won't feature his chuunin exam outfit. 

Gai uses nun-chucks in one of his moves..

Thid topic has lots of information.
Some Sense of Security


----------



## Helix (Apr 3, 2007)

Has anyone posted any type of fighting clip from Accel yet from any site?


----------



## Nakiro (Apr 3, 2007)




----------



## destinator (Apr 3, 2007)

wow I got banned on gamefaqs o.O fuck that site...


----------



## MS81 (Apr 3, 2007)

the vids look hot.


----------



## M E L O D Y (Apr 3, 2007)

aw man why'd they have to play orochimaru why not someone new to the series  -.-. nice vid though


----------



## L O V E L E S S (Apr 3, 2007)

Oh my. Pretty awesome. <3



That vid made me question about alotta stuff. XD


*D*id Naruto get Kyuubi chakra as soon as he was on low health? =o


*A*nd after doing the Ougi and transforming into KN1, he can still do another Ougi? O___o (I think I saw an indicator there somewhere, allowing him to special again, or am I dreaming?) XD


----------



## Helix (Apr 3, 2007)

Please tell me you got more vids, haha.


----------



## Sasuto (Apr 3, 2007)

hey shadowXSSSR when did you order your game on play-asia?


----------



## Helix (Apr 3, 2007)

March 14th


----------



## Nakiro (Apr 3, 2007)

♥ Liccalaeryn` said:


> Oh my. Pretty awesome. <3
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Alright lets see how can I explain this...

Naruto had his Ougi 2 activated when he got to low health. 
His Ougi 1 was the one he was trying to pull off from the start of the game. 
After he transformed into demon fox, he could do yet another Ougi which would be his huge Rasenga... or should I say Spirit Bomb. 

So each character, more or less.. will have 3 ougis... 

Ougi 1 = Normal
Ougi 2 = Trigger
Ougi 3 = After Trigger 

I think that's how it goes.


ShiShi-Rendan releassed a high quality intro movie... much much better then youtube version. 
[S^M] D.Gray-man 26 RAW
Good job Jaxel.


----------



## L O V E L E S S (Apr 3, 2007)

Nakiro said:


> Alright lets see how can I explain this...
> 
> Naruto had his Ougi 2 activated when he got to low health.
> His Ougi 1 was the one he was trying to pull off from the start of the game.
> ...


Yeay, that was well put.

I understand how it works now. ^___^

I should understand how the game works from this thread, but I haven't been going in here at all so I had no idea XD


----------



## Omega id (Apr 3, 2007)

Reading about Ogui's, it sounds like Super Moves work similar to King of Fighters old fighting system (S-Groove in Capcom vs. SNK 2). Where if your health is low you pull out a stronger super instead of your regular level 1 and whatnot... I could be missunderstand but thats how I got it.


----------



## Omega id (Apr 3, 2007)

I have a modded PS2 (FlipTop + Loader). Its possible to play it on a PS2 emulator though. You just need a good video card and alot of ram to run the games...

Theres a simpler modification to get than mine though and in a way its better since it cuts loading speeds. Just buy a HDAdvanced Loader and attach a computer harddrive to the back of your PS2 (needs to be connected with a PS2 network adapter) and then using the HDAdvanced disc you can burn the games or place the ISO's into your harddrive and run it off of there (since its not on CD the games run quicker with no loading time).


----------



## Zenou (Apr 3, 2007)

^ No, load it on the PS2 via Swap Magic etc.

Here is a wiki for the game, feel free to add guides/hints/tips/unlocks/etc:
[Shinsen-Subs]​_Tokyo​_Majin​_Gakuen​_Kenpuchou​_-​_07​_[45BFB954].avi


----------



## Zenou (Apr 3, 2007)

^ Use something like Codebreaker.


----------



## Helix (Apr 3, 2007)

Sorry, I'm not familiar with Codebreak, what/how you use/get it?


----------



## Omega id (Apr 3, 2007)

So many mod newbs... Zeno i'll let you handle it from here


----------



## Helix (Apr 3, 2007)

I've not a newbie with mods, I've just haven't used mods with PS2.


----------



## Nakiro (Apr 3, 2007)

It looks as if we won't be seeing Konohamaru and his team... how unfortunate.


----------



## Homura (Apr 3, 2007)

It's going to suck for people who want to play it when it comes out to American in like what...2010? When the PS2 is like dead and most likely it'll be ported to the PS3. Hopefully by that time the price will be reduced.


----------



## Scholz19 (Apr 3, 2007)

Has anyone who played the game yet got past the part in the RPG mode where u need to break down a sealed wall? I cant figure out what to do. Sorry if this annoyes anyone. ( On on another note, to play the entire hero mode, u need to fully complete RPG mode ) <-- Sucks!


----------



## Sena Kobayakawa (Apr 3, 2007)

Sweet! Thanks for the info!


----------



## Kasonic (Apr 3, 2007)

So has anyone played enough to confirm whether we're getting Sasori in Hiruko form only, or whether he progresses via Ougis/etc.?

I'm assuming the game covers the first 'arc' for part 2, meaning Deidara/Sasori/Itachi/Kisame.  It'd be pretty dumb if he's Hiruko-only.


----------



## Sasuto (Apr 3, 2007)

Ahh men, my game is still in preparation.


----------



## Nakiro (Apr 4, 2007)

Kankuro 1 vs Kankuro 2
NamiXZoro~These thing's I'll never Say.

Orochimaru vs Gaara 2
NamiXZoro~These thing's I'll never Say.


----------



## Nakiro (Apr 4, 2007)

Lee vs Lee 2
NamiXZoro~These thing's I'll never Say.

Gai vs Shodaime
NamiXZoro~These thing's I'll never Say.


----------



## Omega id (Apr 4, 2007)

Nakiro, you got the game dont yaz? Send me the ISO please.


----------



## Nakiro (Apr 4, 2007)

I don't have the game, I'm just well informed.


----------



## Omega id (Apr 4, 2007)

On your Lee vs. Lee video. Was the lee on the left the younger Lee? I'm kinda assuming it was but, if they got the younger versions of all the other characters thats kinda lame.


----------



## Nakiro (Apr 4, 2007)

Omega id said:


> On your Lee vs. Lee video. Was the lee on the left the younger Lee? I'm kinda assuming it was but, if they got the younger versions of all the other characters thats kinda lame.



I didn't make these videos, I just found them. 
They were made by DNaraku and AdawgDaFAB.

Although, It's not all that hard to tell which one's which. Just look at their position when the video starts. 

They have mostly all the characters that were in NH3, except for 2.

Also, I don't see how more characters is a bad thing.


----------



## Omega id (Apr 4, 2007)

Of course its lame, if its supposed to reprisent Shippude/Naruto II. It should ONLY have Shippuden characters just like the Cube version.

Otherwise its just like the DBZ games, or much like Street Fighter 2 anniversary edition where they added the previous versions of the same characters for no reason. When something like this usually happens they ban irrelevant characters from gameplay but I doubt thats going to happen in Narutimate Accel. Especially since this shit cant be taken competitively. Oh well. If I wanted to play Narutimate Hero 3 I'd play Narutimate Hero 3. This is just their excuse for not adding the later characters (such as Sasgay).


----------



## Squire of Fate (Apr 4, 2007)

ilabb said:


> Naruto
> 
> That could desperately use more seeds.



On it.


----------



## Sasuto (Apr 4, 2007)

lucky bastard


----------



## ilabb (Apr 4, 2007)

Kazer said:


> On it.


Epic. Thank you, good sir.


----------



## Nakiro (Apr 4, 2007)

Omega id said:


> Of course its lame, if its supposed to reprisent Shippude/Naruto II. It should ONLY have Shippuden characters just like the Cube version.



14 characters? From 40 characters or so to go down to 14... I guess you havne't heard all GNT fans complaining when they heard that previous characters weren't added. 



> Otherwise its just like the DBZ games, or much like Street Fighter 2 anniversary edition where they added the previous versions of the same characters for no reason. When something like this usually happens they ban irrelevant characters from gameplay but I doubt thats going to happen in Narutimate Accel. Especially since this shit cant be taken competitively. Oh well. If I wanted to play Narutimate Hero 3 I'd play Narutimate Hero 3. This is just their excuse for not adding the later characters (such as Sasgay).



DBZ is different... since they go through like 5 transformations. I don't see anyone complaining that there's far too many characters though? 
Street Fighter... I was never the fan of the series. 

Characters would be irrelevant if there was no "Hero Mode", even then though I would still like to play with old characters. I don't see why we have to take them out of the game. 

Can't be taken competitively? I guesss you haven't visited shishi-rendan.com

Actually Narutimate Games go by arcs. They don't need excuse not to add characters. This is Gaara Rescue Arc, and if Sasuke was in it, he would probably make it into the game. They actually add more characters then people would expect. 

Sasuke... he doesn't show up in one whole arc (30 episodes? 8 months?).. and even then he's in like one episode. I see no reason to add him, popularity can only get you so far.

Also what about those characters that may not get the chance to fight in second part?
You won't get to see many people complaining that there's far too many characters in the game, the only complaint we will see is that there's no Sasuke...


----------



## Omega id (Apr 4, 2007)

Alright I have one seeder! someone with a red flag and a white flower in the middle... dont know that nationality but if its someoen on here, thanks!


----------



## destinator (Apr 4, 2007)

Btw crappy menu "trans" from me^^

Naruto - Rpgmode
Sakura - Hero Mode
Gaara - Fighting against Cpu/2p
Jiraiya - Training Mode
Iruka - Shop
Kakshi - Watching unlocked Movies/Music
Chiyo - Options


----------



## Omega id (Apr 4, 2007)

> 14 characters? From 40 characters or so to go down to 14... I guess you havne't heard all GNT fans complaining when they heard that previous characters weren't added.



Your really think that because people complained about GNT not having more characters that they decided to add more to Narutimate Accel? Since when do video game development companies listen to the fans? They make more games of the same franchise based on sales, and even then we dont usually get what we want.

Street Fighter 3 is still being played competitively throughout the world as well as The King of Fighters series and fans continue to buy Capcom's rehash' to show interest. How many hardcore fans have yearned for a Street Fighter 4 and when has Capcom answered?

Also, more characters dont make a Fighting Game better. Its the depth of the design in battle system. Naruto lacks the good ol high and low block elements, which is why it almost seems effortless. Warping behind an opponent as a counter is a guarantee for you to eat a 100% damage combo (in other words, that shit is broken). It's why I dont play many fighting games based off of anime's because its almost pointless. I guarantee you I'm playing this game for a week and then I'll abandon it. The only reason I want to play it is to play with my local scrubby friends that just happen to be fans of the Naruto series like me and we want to play as our favorite characters (but that can only go so far when you have so little attack choices, a Eight button layout and thats all they can come up with?).

Can't wait to see Super Moves that are non-existent in the anime/manga (makes you wonder why they didn't just follow the manga and add every current character instead of following the anime - and I can understand the reason why... but who gives a fuck? Kenichi game went as far as the manga and no one is complaining that its ahead of the anime).

Anyways, I can argue with you about this all night but I have a feeling it will go no where. Im entitled to my own opinion and you to yours.


----------



## destinator (Apr 4, 2007)

Is anyone playing rpg mode?


----------



## Squire of Fate (Apr 4, 2007)

destinator said:


> Is anyone playing rpg mode?



I am, I think I'm supposed to collect those little red dots on the map? xD


----------



## destinator (Apr 4, 2007)

Kazer said:


> I am, I think I'm supposed to collect those little red dots on the map? xD



they are purple for me...they look like dragonballs and they are the fragments of time for the heromode...i already collected a bunch of them.


----------



## Tri-Edge (Apr 4, 2007)

Omega id said:


> Your really think that because people complained about GNT not having more characters that they decided to add more to Narutimate Accel? Since when do video game development companies listen to the fans? They make more games of the same franchise based on sales, and even then we dont usually get what we want.
> 
> Street Fighter 3 is still being played competitively throughout the world as well as The King of Fighters series and fans continue to buy Capcom's rehash' to show interest. How many hardcore fans have yearned for a Street Fighter 4 and when has Capcom answered?
> 
> ...



Game companies listen to fans when said fans of the game make up most of their demographic.  Sales definitely has a lot to do with this, but what people want also makes a lot of difference.  Just because Capcom hasn't released a Street Fighter 4 doesn't mean there aren't game developers out there who ignore their fans.  Devil May Cry 3 received a considerable make-over after the tragedy that was Devil May Cry 2.  Poor sales AND a public outcry for a return to what made the original game so awesome.  Capcom not only did that, but they improved upon the original system.  

Konami got the Metal Gear Solid series back on track after MGS2.  Although this might have been planned from the beginning, MGS3 starred a 'Snake,' who was essentially Solid but, for those who've played the game or just read the back of the box, is actually the original 'Snake.'  Okay, that's confusing, but the point is, MGS2 starred Raiden for 70% of the game.  He was a pretty-boy replacement for Snake that most fans hated.  What does Konami do?  They weed him out.  He's got a role in the upcoming MGS4, but not before he suffered a bit of humiliation in the original MGS4 E3 teaser trailer.

But back to Street Fighter:

The problem with Street Fighter and the 2D fighting game series, some of which are exceptionally good and played in tourneys today (GG, KoF, SF), is that they're of a dying breed.  Only dedicated players of the genre still go out and purchase and play these games.  2D fighting games simply don't make as much money as some of the other, 'fresher' games today.  The fighting genre isn't that big anyway, and being a 2D game is like asking for half of the money you spent developing it in return.

The Narutimate series isn't a traditional fighter, given it's more simplistic fighting system.  Comparing it to other fighting games that are 'taken seriously' is kind of silly.  However, having watched a good load of videos from the fellas at Shi-shirendan.com and personally playing the game with a few friends who love 2D fighters, Narutimate can be a really fun and somewhat technical fighter.  That's why, beyond all the pretty super moves and fan-service, it stands as one of my favorite video game licenses.  I don't have to spend hours perfecting Geese's Raging Demon or how to get half as good as Daigo when it comes to parrying a SAII Super Art from Chun-Li.  I can just sit down and feed my inner weeaboo with Sakura on Sakura ackshun.

Again, that's not to say that you can't do the same with Street Fighter 3 or any other established fighting games.  I've found myself enjoying the button-mashing gameplay of Dead or Alive 4, and not for the obvious gelatinous reasons, oh ho.  

My point is, play what you want and eat what you want.  The food might not be here for long, so you gotta seize it by the balls and keep it from moving!  Show that friend who's boss!


----------



## destinator (Apr 4, 2007)

I am really not sure about hero mode...seems its only a few battles...

important xD use r2 for fast running and r2+x for this fast jump thing xD


----------



## Squire of Fate (Apr 4, 2007)

destinator said:


> If I am right you need to unlock this moves first. I got them after the first battles in the cave. But they are damn useful!



Yea, I think you need to collect those experience scroll things in order to unlock moves and stuff. Kage bunshin throw is damn useful but kinda hard to control where to land.


----------



## destinator (Apr 4, 2007)

Kazer said:


> Yea, I think you need to collect those experience scroll things in order to unlock moves and stuff. Kage bunshin throw is damn useful but kinda hard to control where to land.



Ah its a scroll thing? Not sure yet because I got a stronger rasengan with level 5 of this 5 circle screen...

And yeah kakge jump is really hard to control in the cave because you cant see where you gonna land.

New cutscenes
NamiXZoro~These thing's I'll never Say.
NamiXZoro~These thing's I'll never Say.
NamiXZoro~These thing's I'll never Say.


----------



## Squall Leonhart (Apr 4, 2007)

Omega id, I agree with you, the only reason I'm getting this game is because I'm a fan, I don't see a serious competitive element in this game, unlike SFIII, KOF 98 or GGXX.
This game was made mainly for the Naruto fans.

Anyways, I'll have it in more 1.5 hour


----------



## Duttyman Momochi (Apr 4, 2007)

destinator said:


> Ah its a scroll thing? Not sure yet because I got a stronger rasengan with level 5 of this 5 circle screen...
> 
> And yeah kakge jump is really hard to control in the cave because you cant see where you gonna land.
> 
> ...



awww man that second cutscene got my hyped up for they animate it for shippuden.. awww man 8 hours to go by that time i have already watched all the cutscenes hahahaha oh wel am just wanting a complete save..

by the way des how dialogue heavy is this one?? (story mode)


----------



## Omega id (Apr 4, 2007)

Been playing it for the past 2hrs or so with my friend, haven't unlocked shit but I got some items and alot of money on that adventure mode. Did story mode thing for about 5mins, left. Kept playing Versus...

I like the fact that you can do more stuff in the air. Sakura is a beast... and Gaara (Kazekage) is a range god. Some easily abusive shit with Kankuro as well (d+circle in air > forward + Circle spam). Gaara is just retarted... my friend never got close (and hese better than me in these games). But I like Sakura so far. More useful than in the last game.

@Squall
I'm glad you agree with me on that 

But yeah I find this game suprisingly more enjoyable than the last, despite the fact some of the new version of the characters are nasty (Gaara / Kankuro). I ended up having to figure out everything by myself in Narutimate Hero 3's adventure mode, I dont think I feel like doing the same for this game since that process was long... atleast they haven't asked me any questions so far where I have to guess the right answer a billion times while writing down what I got right or wrong under a certain question =/

But I'm on the second stage, first save crystal thingy...

I'll just wait for a FAQ to spring up in GameFAQs (Purple Icon's aren't important by the way, or so I think, you can still progress through the game.)

EDIT2: Bah forgot to add, obtaining enough scrolls gets you new skills (so far I only got the first skill which Naruto creates a clone in mid air and throw your farther, I got a second skill but I haven't figured out what it is yet).


----------



## Squire of Fate (Apr 4, 2007)

The purple icons are for unlocking stages/levels in Hero Mode. Not much to play in there though, sadly.


----------



## LegendarySaiyan (Apr 4, 2007)

is there anymore gameplay videos ^^ could I request one... Itachi vs Sasuke... if anyone have unlocked Itachi yet  ^^


----------



## M E L O D Y (Apr 4, 2007)

the character select screen is strange, but i kinda like it
NamiXZoro~These thing's I'll never Say.


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Apr 4, 2007)

cheers for the vids des! hmmm better not screw up in the anime, these were done well good X(

8O they changed the odama rasengan xD maybe for spoiler reasons


----------



## Nakiro (Apr 4, 2007)

How can you even compare Street Fighter to Narutimate Series.

If you're looking for fighter game with Naruto characters then you should be playing GNT. 
If you want a Naruto game, you're in the right spot. 

I'm pretty sure CC2 intended to give you all the characters already. We've had the confirmation of them even before GNT came out.


----------



## M E L O D Y (Apr 4, 2007)

if anyone has the game can the make vids of it plz X.X i wanna see deidara and sasori fight.


----------



## Nakiro (Apr 4, 2007)

I haven't heard anyone even unlocked a single character.

Edit: It seems somebody unlocked Sasori who seems to be slow as, or slower then Gaara in NH3.


----------



## M E L O D Y (Apr 4, 2007)

i just hope they have his real form in it..


----------



## Nakiro (Apr 4, 2007)

I don't know... from what I heard. The story goes up to the Itachi vs Team Kakashi fight.


----------



## ZigZaG (inactive) (Apr 4, 2007)

help me out here
i playing rpg mode
and i stock at the seal door and i cant break it with resangan 
sorry for my bad english


----------



## Nakiro (Apr 4, 2007)

ZigZaG said:


> help me out here
> i playing rpg mode
> and i stock at the seal door and i cant break it with resangan
> sorry for my bad english


She was freed recently

You should probably go there for game help...


----------



## Danny (Apr 4, 2007)

chiyo is in it shouldnt we have final sasori?


----------



## M E L O D Y (Apr 4, 2007)

we should but due to "spoilers" and the progress of the show real sasori might not be in it..


----------



## Nakiro (Apr 4, 2007)

I guess that's yet another character for Accel 2


----------



## destinator (Apr 4, 2007)

from the videos...the game stops at the fight with itachi and kisame..


----------



## Nakiro (Apr 4, 2007)

Lee vs TenTen


Naruto 2 vs Naruto 1(LQ)
Fanart


----------



## Omega id (Apr 4, 2007)

Well I started playing it. For those doing the Adventure mode thing, where are you guys? I went back to the first map and it got all foggy (map was fuzzy as well), I talked to Jiraiya and now I'm back in the cave (If you discovered the stone rocks in two of the rooms all the way up as an alternate exit, they pretty much lead as a shortcut to one another so that you get by faster) anyways I broke the seal with the Rasengan and now I'm deeper into the cave.

Donno if their are FAQ's on this but there shouldn't be, its just like NH3... just follow the blips on your map and they usually indicate your next destination or what item you need to get. When your in town just talk to everyone once (sometimes twice or more) and keep walking around. Its too simple.


----------



## Omega id (Apr 4, 2007)

Well I started playing it. For those doing the Adventure mode thing, where are you guys? I went back to the first map and it got all foggy (map was fuzzy as well), I talked to Jiraiya and now I'm back in the cave (If you discovered the stone rocks in two of the rooms all the way up as an alternate exit, they pretty much lead as a shortcut to one another so that you get by faster) anyways I broke the seal with the Rasengan and now I'm deeper into the cave.

Donno if their are FAQ's on this but there shouldn't be, its just like NH3... just follow the blips on your map and they usually indicate your next destination or what item you need to get. When your in town just talk to everyone once (sometimes twice or more) and keep walking around. Its too simple.


----------



## destinator (Apr 4, 2007)

i cant write a little faq later...just unlocked deidi and sasori^^

I noted down most of the steps I did...nothing great but enough to beat it I guess...still playing


----------



## Squire of Fate (Apr 4, 2007)

ZigZaG said:


> help me out here
> i playing rpg mode
> and i stock at the seal door and i cant break it with resangan
> sorry for my bad english



You need to be at least level 5, attempt to break it and a cutscene will play, after that go back out and find Jiraiya.

Damn, des you're fast, I just beat the first boss although it's due to me spending some time in VS mode.


----------



## destinator (Apr 4, 2007)

Kazer said:


> You need to be at least level 5, attempt to break it and a cutscene will play, after that go back out and find Jiraiya.
> 
> Damn, des you're fast, I just beat the first boss although it's due to me spending some time in VS mode.



Just came back from universty waisted 3-4hours threre...damn nex time I just skip it xD


----------



## Danny (Apr 4, 2007)

yes write a guide to unlocking Deidei


----------



## destinator (Apr 4, 2007)

just play rpg mode...after the fight with him he is unlocked...


----------



## Omega id (Apr 4, 2007)

Beath the first boss... I'm in Konoha, just chased around Kakashi, beat up Sakura... and accepted / beat a mission from a boy that was standing next to Jiraiya after I left the area where Sakura was at... Basically I had to run around the lake for that mission and hit the check points under 30 seconds... Pretty easy. But yeah I donno if I unlocked anyone yet... since my friend went to sleep I just started playing RPG/Adventure mode by myself (most of my money is made up of VS matches ).


----------



## Dralavant (Apr 4, 2007)

It's ashame really, I don't think we'll be getting that game in the US though.


----------



## Omega id (Apr 4, 2007)

Also, I've already picked up 3 frogs... anyone know what they are for? :S


----------



## Nakiro (Apr 4, 2007)

D-rush ninja said:


> It's ashame really, I don't think we'll be getting that game in the US though.



Eventually... in like 2 years...


----------



## destinator (Apr 4, 2007)

Omega id said:


> Also, I've already picked up 3 frogs... anyone know what they are for? :S



there are 30 frogs and 50 ppl fight again...hope they will unlock some stuff...


----------



## Nice Gai (Apr 4, 2007)

I dont even think its gonna be that long. They got about a good year of material to show on Cartoon Network before the fillers happen. Hopefully those idiots wont show the fillers and mess up their sweet franchise.


----------



## TheWon (Apr 4, 2007)

No you know CN. They will show the fillers and try to milk the Naruto Franchise for everything it's worth. Just like the Dragonball Empire. I'm thinking about 2 years too.


----------



## Nakiro (Apr 4, 2007)

Yeah.. I don't think they would skip it...
Even some manga stuff has been put into fillers.


----------



## Nice Gai (Apr 4, 2007)

I was trying to give hope to the dubbies with naruto games thanks guys!


----------



## destinator (Apr 4, 2007)

Damn I am stuck in the sand village <_<


----------



## Omega id (Apr 4, 2007)

Just spoke to the 5th, Kakashi and Sakura are waiting outside for me (I think). Accepted another mission (might be Rank 2 since it had 2 Konoha symbols on it)... picked up 6 frogs so far (I think its 6...)... I donno if I'm supposed to talk to Kakashi before I leave but I'm going to finish the mission I accepted from that one guy next to the save point.

Unlocked Deidara & Sasori... I'm guessing Itachi & Kisame are next (or Chiyo). Whatever. Also... if you unlock characters via this mode... whats the point of the other story mode again? I'm collecting the Orbs but... I only care about unlocking characters... so unless that helps out my file I aint doin' it 

UPDATE: *Second mission complete, defeat some guy with two swords and 4 small minions where Sakura was standing (I think that was the mission I took from that other guy)... I unlocked something but I donno what...*

UPDATE2: Nevermind I dont think it was relevant to that optional mission I took, since Sakura and Kakashi showed up...


----------



## Squire of Fate (Apr 4, 2007)

Just unlocked Deidara and Sasori too.

Man, Sasori is slow. >_>

Personally I think that collecting all frogs will unlock something but doing the errands won't since they already give you items.

EDIT: There's a "dragonball" and a frog on top of the Hokage Mansion for those who might miss it.


----------



## Akunaeru (Apr 4, 2007)

Alright, I'm popping in the game-disc as I type this.

I have hardware for recording videos (not filming on a tv), so tell me if there's something you want me to specifically record and youtube :3


----------



## M E L O D Y (Apr 4, 2007)

Akunaeru said:


> Alright, I'm popping in the game-disc as I type this.
> 
> I have hardware for recording videos (not filming on a tv), so tell me if there's something you want me to specifically record and youtube :3


Deidara vs Gaara!!!  plz and Itachi vs Kisame!!


----------



## Nakiro (Apr 4, 2007)

Akunaeru said:


> Alright, I'm popping in the game-disc as I type this.
> 
> I have hardware for recording videos (not filming on a tv), so tell me if there's something you want me to specifically record and youtube :3



Shikamaru's Ougis/Moves Please

Also, not as important.. other characters that we didn't get to see yet.. 
Temari, Neji, Kakashi, Sakura


----------



## Akunaeru (Apr 4, 2007)

tachi-kun said:


> Deidara vs Gaara!!!  plz and Itachi vs Kisame!!



Sure, I just have to unlock Deidei first x3;
Just want to play a -few- vs battles before I get to story-mode.


----------



## Nakiro (Apr 4, 2007)

tachi-kun said:


> Deidara vs Gaara!!!  plz and Itachi vs Kisame!!



Those require unlocking and since Akunaeru just got the game... I doubt it.
Unless they want to go through story mode to unlock the characters first.

Edit: So I suppose 4 Akatsuki + Chiyo would be great as well.


----------



## M E L O D Y (Apr 4, 2007)

don't doubt the powa of Akunaeru!  she/he/it will unlock them! lol im such a freak XD


----------



## TenshiOni (Apr 4, 2007)

How does Chiyo's voice sound?


----------



## Omega id (Apr 4, 2007)

Alright I feel like I can move on from Konoha village now... I've searched every inch of the village for frogs so I probably found all the ones in that area... I did all the possible missions that I could take from the people I talk to (that'd be Iruka, boy next to Jiraiya after fighting Sakura, and the Konoha guy w/ the shades that looks like Ebisu... if I missed one... oh wells.)


----------



## Nakiro (Apr 4, 2007)

tachi-kun said:


> don't doubt the powa of Akunaeru!  she/he/it will unlock them! lol im such a freak XD



I never said they wouldn't I just said they don't have it right off the bat.


----------



## Akunaeru (Apr 4, 2007)

tachi-kun said:


> don't doubt the powa of Akunaeru!  she/he/it will unlock them! lol im such a freak XD



Indeed you are XDXDXD


Anyway, I hope it doesn't bother you that I rather play actual fights rather than showing them one by one like the earlier videos (with two human-players, one of which doesn't do anything for half the fight).
I just recorded Shikamaru vs Sakura (and it should atleast show of a bit of what there is to see from Shikamaru).


I'm still not completely sure about the new ougi-system. Is it kinda like the first one, only the characters may not have three levels all the time? (Shikamaru seemed to jump to lvl 3 right away and Naruto doesn't seem to have a lvl 3 at all, unless that requires unlocking)


----------



## M E L O D Y (Apr 4, 2007)

i forgot about chiyo! i hope she doesn't sound like an old frog -.- she probably will lol


----------



## Squire of Fate (Apr 4, 2007)

Omega id said:


> Alright I feel like I can move on from Konoha village now... I've searched every inch of the village for frogs so I probably found all the ones in that area... I did all the possible missions that I could take from the people I talk to (that'd be Iruka, boy next to Jiraiya after fighting Sakura, and the Konoha guy w/ the shades that looks like Ebisu... if I missed one... oh wells.)



What are you supposed to do for Ebisu? I can't figure it out. =/


----------



## Nakiro (Apr 4, 2007)

Akunaeru said:


> Indeed you are XDXDXD
> 
> 
> Anyway, I hope it doesn't bother you that I rather play actual fights rather than showing them one by one like the earlier videos (with two human-players, one of which doesn't do anything for half the fight).
> I just recorded Shikamaru vs Sakura (and it should atleast show of a bit of what there is to see from Shikamaru).


I actually prefer it this way, where they are actually fighting.



> I'm still not completely sure about the new ougi-system. Is it kinda like the first one, only the characters may not have three levels all the time? (Shikamaru seemed to jump to lvl 3 right away and Naruto doesn't seem to have a lvl 3 at all, unless that requires unlocking)



Ougis System

Ougi 1: Default ougi you have. 
Ougi 2: Ougi you can use after certain triggers is done, for Naruto it is Health below 50%, some character can use taunt and so forward.
Ougi 3: Ougi after you do Ougi 2.


----------



## M E L O D Y (Apr 4, 2007)

Akunaeru said:


> Indeed you are XDXDXD
> 
> 
> Anyway, I hope it doesn't bother you that I rather play actual fights rather than showing them one by one like the earlier videos (with two human-players, one of which doesn't do anything for half the fight).
> ...


neh i don't care as long as i can see deidei X3


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Apr 4, 2007)

Akunaeru said:


> Alright, I'm popping in the game-disc as I type this.
> 
> I have hardware for recording videos (not filming on a tv), so tell me if there's something you want me to specifically record and youtube :3


*If you would be so kind as to record Kankuro's moves and Ougis, i'd be very grateful.*


----------



## Nakiro (Apr 4, 2007)

Joe Gear said:


> *If you would be so kind as to record Kankuro's moves and Ougis, i'd be very grateful.*



Kankuro 1 vs Kankuro 2
Naruto MGS


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Apr 4, 2007)

*Thank you Nakiro...*


----------



## Akunaeru (Apr 4, 2007)

Thanks for the heads-up Nakiro.
We're gonna have to compile a list of what to do for what characters for the lvl2-ougi (that is, unless someone already has) :0


Anyway, I'm encoding my first 8 videos right now. I just tried Lee vs Gaara...Lee is friggin' AWESOME 8DDD


----------



## Procyon (Apr 4, 2007)

Akunaeru said:


> Indeed you are XDXDXD
> 
> 
> Anyway, I hope it doesn't bother you that I rather play actual fights rather than showing them one by one like the earlier videos (with two human-players, one of which doesn't do anything for half the fight).
> ...



Totally off topic:

Woah. You've like, totally trespassed into my domain. 8D Welcome, man. 

Anyway, carry on.

Narutotextandsuch.

Also, Aku. Take note of floaty I used. <_<


----------



## MS81 (Apr 4, 2007)

I seen the cutscene with gai vs kisame best scene ever, I hope the anime will be like that.

where's des so I can rep him for those vids.


----------



## Nakiro (Apr 4, 2007)

Akunaeru said:


> Thanks for the heads-up Nakiro.
> We're gonna have to compile a list of what to do for what characters for the lvl2-ougi (that is, unless someone already has) :0
> 
> 
> Anyway, I'm encoding my first 8 videos right now. I just tried Lee vs Gaara...Lee is friggin' AWESOME 8DDD




*Spoiler*: __ 



5 types of awakenings
1. Ougi type. Use an awakening ougi to activate, does more damage than normal ougi.
2. Provoke type. Successfully pull off a taunt. I think.
3. Low health type. Have your health decrease to a certain amount.
4. Tension type. Perform a high-hitting combo.
5. Weapon type. Use an item a certain amount of times.

And here's a list of the characters and their awakening types.
Naruto: Ougi type. Low health type.
Sakura: Provoke type.
Gaara: Provoke type.
Kankurou: Tension type.
Temari: Provoke type.
Sasori: Low health type.
Deidara: Ougi type.
Neji: Tension type. Ougi type.
Tenten: Weapon type.
Lee: Provoke type. Ougi type.
Shikamaru: Provoke type. Ougi type.
Gai: Provoke type.
Kakashi: Provoke type. Ougi type.
Itachi: Provoke type.
Kisame: Tension type.
(pre time skip chars follows)
Naruto: Ougi type.
Sasuke: Ougi type.
Lee: Ougi type.
Gaara: Ougi type.
Shikamaru: Ougi type. Provoke type.
Neji: Ougi type. Tension type.
Sakura: Provoke type.
Hinata: Ougi type. Low health type.
Tenten: Ougi type. Weapon type.
Chouji: Ougi type.
Ino: Ougi type.
Kiba: Provoke type.
Shino: Ougi type. Provoke type.
Kankurou: Provoke type.
Temari: Provoke type.
Jiraiya: Provoke type.
Sandaime: Ougi type.
Tsunade: Provoke type.
Shizune: Ougi type.
Yondaime: Ougi type.
Shodai: Ougi type.
Nidaime: Ougi type.
Asuma: Provoke type.
Kurenai: Ougi type.
Anko: Ougi type. Provoke type.
Konohamaru Corps: Ougi type.
Hanabi: Ougi type.
Orochimaru: Provoke type.
Haku: Ougi type.
Zabuza: Ougi type.
Kabuto: Ougi type.
Jiroubou: Ougi type.
Kidoumaru: Ougi type.
Tayuya: Ougi type.
Sakon: Ougi type.
Kimimaro: Ougi type.



Heroes S01 Episodes 10-18 HDTV XviD.rar


----------



## Squall Leonhart (Apr 4, 2007)

There's 5 characters to unlock.. I suppose they're: Deidara, Sasori, Kisame, Itachi.. and Sasuke.
So far I got Deidara and Sasori, and I arrived to the sand village.


----------



## destinator (Apr 4, 2007)

Yondaime must be unlocked too..


----------



## Nakiro (Apr 4, 2007)

Squall Leonhart said:


> There's 5 characters to unlock.. I suppose they're: Deidara, Sasori, Kisame, Itachi.. and Sasuke.
> So far I got Deidara and Sasori, and I arrived to the sand village.



Deidara, Kisame, Sasori, Itachi, Chiyo
Yondaime


Naruto vs Sasuke
Naruto MGS

Neji 1 vs Neji 2
Naruto MGS

TenTen 1 vs TenTen 2
Naruto MGS


----------



## Tone (Apr 4, 2007)

so timeskip sasuke doesnt appear at all..

kinda dissapointing.

How are Chiyo and Deidara, if anybody's unlocked them?


----------



## LegendarySaiyan (Apr 4, 2007)

he migth appear... I unlocked Yondaime after a week I got NH3 ^^ dont lose hopes ^^ I want to see Shikamaru vs Shikamaru TS video...


----------



## Nice Gai (Apr 4, 2007)

Sasuke's new supers look kick ass especially.


----------



## Tone (Apr 4, 2007)

maaaaan, after watching those videos I want this.

need to get some money or find someone with a dvd burner.. >(


----------



## Kaki (Apr 4, 2007)

Guys, in the RPG mode. how do you get past that sealed bolder. I got naruto's strings to red.


----------



## Nakiro (Apr 4, 2007)

Kakihara said:


> Guys, in the RPG mode. how do you get past that sealed bolder. I got naruto's strings to red.



She was freed recently


Temari 1 vs Tamari 2
Naruto MGS


----------



## Omega id (Apr 4, 2007)

Kazer said:


> What are you supposed to do for Ebisu? I can't figure it out. =/



Find three shiny objects on the floor all over Konoha, one is around the pond (by a tree all the way in the back of the pond). One is in the main entrance to Konoha, and the other one is behind the memorial... Im assuming your talking about the guy with shades standing just outside of the shop and near one of the save points.

Right now...

I'm stuck in Sunagakure. I've even checked the desert on the east side thats really wide. One of the gates is locked I think. I managed to find 17 frogs so far (searching every inch of every area ).

Running back to the save point I noticed two cactus, one with a blue flower on top and one with a red... you could examine it but I donno if that has anything to do with it.


----------



## destinator (Apr 4, 2007)

Go to the first sand field and check all cactus things one will give you a item ^^


----------



## Akunaeru (Apr 4, 2007)

Alright, first video up. It's just the intro though. I don't know if anyone has uploaded a clean version of it (as in, not recorded with a camera).

Anyway, here you go:

Naruto MGS

Next one is being uploaded right now ^^


----------



## Omega id (Apr 4, 2007)

If you say so  Though i've only found two of those cactus so far... also what do I use the item for? :S

EDIT: Nevermind, I got that item... so what now? :S


----------



## Nice Gai (Apr 4, 2007)

has a good healthy one.


----------



## Nakiro (Apr 4, 2007)

Akunaeru said:


> Alright, first video up. It's just the intro though. I don't know if anyone has uploaded a clean version of it (as in, not recorded with a camera).
> 
> Anyway, here you go:
> 
> ...



Good Quality
Intro was also done by shishi-rendan.


----------



## Omega id (Apr 4, 2007)

Nevermind, I'm starting to progress again. Just encountered Chiyo, defeated a few thugs outside the village... now I think I have to go back to that wide sandy area and go to the gate that was locked before...


----------



## Nakiro (Apr 4, 2007)

Kakashi vs Kurenai 
Naruto MGS

Doesn't seem as if Kakashi's moveset changed all that much. 
Unfortunately we don't see the awakening. (Dogs)


----------



## Squire of Fate (Apr 4, 2007)

Just to make this clear to those stuck in the desert, you have to get the white flowers from a cactus and take it back to Sakura for the antidote she is making.

EDIT: Chiyo's voice is okay but a bit annoying in my opinion, sounds just like a old woman. xD Also, she makes the White Fang comment, Kakashi Gaiden fans rejoice?


----------



## Omega id (Apr 4, 2007)

I beat the RPG mode thing but I'm still missing two more characters (Itachi and Chiyo)... And by the way, Itachi is broken as hell... Tsukiyomi as a regular special move? It stays out for a hole minute (or so it seems) and its a giant red bubble around his body and if you enter that bubble your pretty much done for (you'll be going in Slow motion) and he pretty much owns you in there).

I dont feel like doing RPG mode for a while since I spent quite some time on it. I saved after the Itachi fight (when the credits rolled) and I left it at that.


----------



## Akunaeru (Apr 4, 2007)

Meh, Youtube is taking years to process <.<;


Here's Timeskip Neji vs Timeskip Tenten:
Link removed


----------



## destinator (Apr 4, 2007)

Omega id said:


> Itachi is broken as hell... Tsukiyomi as a regular special move? It stays out for a hole minute (or so it seems) and its a giant red bubble around his body and if you enter that bubble your pretty much done for (you'll be going in Slow motion) and he pretty much owns you in there).


HAHA yeah that is so fucking annoying ^^


----------



## Squire of Fate (Apr 4, 2007)

Omega id said:


> I beat the RPG mode thing but I'm still missing two more characters (Itachi and Chiyo)... And by the way, Itachi is broken as hell... Tsukiyomi as a regular special move? It stays out for a hole minute (or so it seems) and its a giant red bubble around his body and if you enter that bubble your pretty much done for (you'll be going in Slow motion) and he pretty much owns you in there).
> 
> I dont feel like doing RPG mode for a while since I spent quite some time on it. I saved after the Itachi fight (when the credits rolled) and I left it at that.



Itachi and Chiyo are unlocked right after you save, so you just missed it. xD

I hope there are more characters to unlock than this though. 

EDIT: One of Jiraiya's ougis is interesting, you summon Gamabunta and get to control him, has it always been like this? o_O


----------



## Akunaeru (Apr 4, 2007)

Now the first combat-vid I uploaded finally finished processing <.<;


Ah well, this was kinda my warmup fight 

TS Naruto vs Pre-TS Sasuke :3

Link removed


----------



## Nakiro (Apr 4, 2007)

Akunaeru said:


> Now the first combat-vid I uploaded finally finished processing <.<;
> 
> 
> Ah well, this was kinda my warmup fight
> ...



Sasuke doesn't stand a chance.

Sakura 1 vs Sakura 2


----------



## Helix (Apr 4, 2007)

OMG, Sakura's ougi are awesome. I can't wait to use here.


----------



## -OZN- (Apr 4, 2007)

do chiyo had her puppet jutsu?


----------



## Nakiro (Apr 4, 2007)

-OZN- said:


> do chiyo had her puppet jutsu?



I don't think so..


----------



## Squire of Fate (Apr 4, 2007)

-OZN- said:


> do chiyo had her puppet jutsu?



As far as I can tell, no, she's mainly taijutsu based. Not 100% sure though.

Her ougi is pretty funny actually, she mistakes the enemy as the White Fang and proceeds to beat the crap out of them. Her brother tells her that it really isn't and she makes a o_O face realizing her mistake and laughs.


----------



## Nakiro (Apr 4, 2007)

Kazer said:


> As far as I can tell, no, she's mainly taijutsu based. Not 100% sure though.
> 
> Her ougi is pretty funny actually, she mistakes the enemy has the White Fang and proceeds to beat the crap out of them. Her brother tells her that it really isn't and she makes a o_O face realizing her mistake and laughs.



Talk about a crazy old lady...


----------



## Nice Gai (Apr 4, 2007)

Dreikoo said:


> Lol Xd that happened to me too. Good thing it had only 2:30 hours left. My jump ultimate stars kept me company pretty well those hours



So does your copy work?


----------



## NarutoShippuden (Apr 4, 2007)

Where did you guys get your games from? 

Is there a such thing as counter ougi because I saw some video where neji attacked naruto with kaiten then naruto used his 1000 clones. Is that possible?


----------



## Kayuuko (Apr 4, 2007)

So it already has been confirmed that Sasori's true form isn't in the game like I said... TJ! Sasuke isn't either...

Someone (on gamefaqs) checked out the sound files and there are no ones which would tell us that there are any other secret characters besides the ones we already know... and at least TJ! Sasuke would've had sound files...


----------



## Squire of Fate (Apr 4, 2007)

lopsew said:


> Quick question...
> 
> How do you exit out of that RPG mode? I started playing last night, and I couldn't find anywhere or anything that indicated "exiting" the RPG game...



Get to a save point, save, overwrite etc. and a there will be a popup asking if you want to exit, top is yes, bottom is no. That or you could turn off your PS2.


----------



## Squall Leonhart (Apr 4, 2007)

LOL.. you see the Akatsuki leader in the end of the RPG mode ^_^


----------



## nick65 (Apr 4, 2007)

could you guys make this gameplay vidoes where you show the moves
pre kisamevs ts kisame
pre naruto vs ts naruto
pre itachi vs ts itachi
and showw deidara!


----------



## Kayuuko (Apr 4, 2007)

nick65 said:


> could you guys make this gameplay vidoes where you show the moves
> pre kisamevs ts kisame
> pre naruto vs ts naruto
> pre itachi vs ts itachi
> and showw deidara!




There is no pre-Itachi or pre-Kisame...
And I guess there already was a TJ!Naruto vs. Pre-Naruto video


----------



## Squire of Fate (Apr 4, 2007)

Regarding the shop (Iruka), a few things can be bought here:

Character Figures - Basically they're character models in different poses you can rotate and zoom in to view.

Ougis - Ougis, in the gallery mode you can choose an Ougi and a character for it to be performed on and you'll see it in action.

Sounds - Character voice clips (?)

Music - Self explanatory.

Menu Nin - Character talking at menu screen. Purchasable characters include Kakashi, Tsunade, Iruka, Gai, Chiyo/Ebizo and Shizune.


----------



## MS81 (Apr 4, 2007)

damn I wish this game would just hurry up and come out.


----------



## NarutoShippuden (Apr 4, 2007)

Kazer said:


> Regarding the shop (Iruka), a few things can be bought here:
> 
> Character Figures - Basically they're character models in different poses you can rotate and zoom in to view.
> 
> ...



Hey! Where did you get your game?


----------



## Kayuuko (Apr 4, 2007)

MS81 said:


> damn I wish this game would just hurry up and come out.



Huh? It's out since yesterday Oo


----------



## destinator (Apr 4, 2007)

i am doing a ougivideo of the shippuden chars now =)


----------



## kyubisharingan (Apr 4, 2007)

lol thanks des-kun...wait...i said that at MH XD


----------



## Squire of Fate (Apr 4, 2007)

Kazer said:


> Regarding the shop (Iruka), a few things can be bought here:
> 
> Character Figures - Basically they're character models in different poses you can rotate and zoom in to view.
> 
> ...



Ah, I know now.

Those looking for money, try Hero Mode. Gives out 7000+ each battle on higher levels.

EDIT: It seems that after beating RPG mode (or has it always been there?), you can go to Shizune and do "missions". They're more like objectives though, completing one rewards you with quite a hefty sum.

Rewards as follows:

D rank objective: 10000
C rank objective: 30000
B rank objective: 50000
A rank objective: 100000


----------



## Nakiro (Apr 4, 2007)

Still no Shikamaru gameplay video? 
Saving best for last...


----------



## shingen (Apr 4, 2007)

MS81 said:


> damn I wish this game would just hurry up and come out.



yo whats going on
my order got to some place called CHEK LAP KOK  in hong kong and hasnt moved since 
samething with another game i ordered too

rumors of some holiday and they wont finish shipping untill next week 
is this true


----------



## Kayuuko (Apr 4, 2007)

*_* Thank you des for the videos and the next few videos in advance ~ Did not have the chance to reply to your pm yet XD"


----------



## destinator (Apr 4, 2007)

Kazer said:


> EDIT: It seems that after beating RPG mode (or has it always been there?), you can go to Shizune and do "missions". They're more like objectives though, completing one rewards you with quite a hefty sum.



Middle/End of the rpg mode you can find her there. You also can buy all the missions so that you dont have to do them xD (at least it looks like it did it that way)


Yondaime is unlocked through getting all normal memory fragments + 4 special ones and beating hero mode


----------



## kyubisharingan (Apr 4, 2007)

DAMN....did u beat the game or something des?


----------



## Omega id (Apr 4, 2007)

lopsew said:


> Quick question...
> 
> How do you exit out of that RPG mode? I started playing last night, and I couldn't find anywhere or anything that indicated "exiting" the RPG game...



lol Its funny I was doing the same thing. You cant exit RPG mode untill you find a save crystail (attempt to save, left option is to save, right option is to cancel save, once you cancel saving hit the top option twice).


----------



## destinator (Apr 4, 2007)

meh my pc messed up the whole video...no nerve for all the cutting again now <.<


----------



## Squire of Fate (Apr 4, 2007)

Just unlocked all Ougis, that's enough for today. =w=

Remember kids, playing Accel for 16 hours straight is not a good idea.


----------



## Omega id (Apr 4, 2007)

Alright I'm sticking to two characters in vs mode now. Thats Sakura and Deidara.

Itachi seems a little broken, I donno if he has that tsukiyomi bubble as a special move in vs. mode or not but I wont try and find out. I do know he still has that big ass fire breath though.

Neji can infinite his chakra-less opponents in the wall (and fighting Neji you will be chakra-less). Just jab jab jab, cancel to kunai or a special move and keep jabbing afterwards for huge damage.


----------



## NarutoShippuden (Apr 4, 2007)

Kazer said:


> Just unlocked all Ougis, that's enough for today. =w=
> 
> Remember kids, playing Accel for 16 hours straight is not a good idea.



Lol, do you not go to school/college? Anyways, I wish my game would come here by now. I preordered mine on Playasia. Did anyone else preorder their games from playasia and got it yet?


----------



## TichX (Apr 4, 2007)

I pre-ordered mine about 3 1/2 to 4 weeks ago on Playasia as well and its still preparing..*sigh* and with this holiday thing im hearing about I guess mine and others wont ship until next week.


----------



## MS81 (Apr 4, 2007)

damn I just ordered Hokuto no ken.


----------



## SSJLance (Apr 4, 2007)

I've only played it for a little bit this morning (had to go to work  ) But when I tried to do Naruto's special...the game froze....so, I hope it won't happen again.


----------



## Kaki (Apr 4, 2007)

> LOL.. you see the Akatsuki leader in the end of the RPG mode ^_^


 Ya, its as long as you want to. haha

Well, I hope this story mode gets me yondi.


----------



## Helix (Apr 4, 2007)

That CD Case is just sitting there...mocking me...


----------



## Sena Kobayakawa (Apr 4, 2007)

Damn! So many vids! Thanks guys!


----------



## Nakiro (Apr 4, 2007)

Still no videos about the almighty Shikamaru..


----------



## Zenou (Apr 4, 2007)

The game is amazing, I love RPG mode.

Someone mentioned 60 character files being seen on the game (browse it via a computer), any idea where they are? I don't see any.


----------



## Sasuto (Apr 4, 2007)

Yeah it seems it wasn't true. :S ..


----------



## Kaki (Apr 5, 2007)

Rockman confirmed that we shall not see secret charachters.  There was no ougi audio for them on the DVD. 
Too bad......


----------



## Sasuto (Apr 5, 2007)

Yeah but can't they be like...REAAAALLLY SECRET?


----------



## destinator (Apr 5, 2007)

Its just like I said all the time  ... there was never a chance for for new sasuke and the others


----------



## Kayuuko (Apr 5, 2007)

I never thought Sasori would be in there in his true form... XD Same with TJ! Sasuke...

They would need something new for the next game... and I think we won't get to the Hidan/Kakuzu arc so soon (so that those two can be added as new characters....) bet the next game will be released within a year...


----------



## -OZN- (Apr 5, 2007)

hey mate, can I ask you a thing?
we can power up the character by mission even this time?
all the jutsu are unlockable for the jutsu change?
how much ougi every character had?
PLZ TELL ME!!!!!!


----------



## Kayuuko (Apr 5, 2007)

-OZN- said:


> how much ougi every character had?
> PLZ TELL ME!!!!!!



3 for each character (also some old ones)
Some of the characters only have two... and some older ones only have a single Ougi...

Most of them have 3 though~


----------



## Omega id (Apr 5, 2007)

_Deidara's Reign_:

I'm going to post about Deidara for those that haven't played him. He is a pretty descent character, not broken or anything but hese all around and I donno where he'd stand in a tier list but it would be up there for being able to hold his own.

*Forward + Circle*=
Tosses 3 small clay birds forward (while moving forward himself), they break through Kunai's, you can keep throwing them immediately after each other (its possible to start comboing from long range and get closer to your opponent while they continue to eat flying birds from a distance, since forward+circle moves you forward).

Its pretty useful in combination with down+circle incase your opponent tries to jump over it if you do it right you can make them land on the spiders. Deidara is a nice set up character with this move, you can keep throwing birds forcing the opponent into block untill you get close enough to grab them (I continue a longer combo chain if they got caught by the wave of birds I throw at um).

This move can sometime stop Neji's counter as well (Neji is my main match up when ever I play my friend). The birds themselves however dont do much damage but they are still useful.

*Down + Circle*=
Drops two small clay spiders that begin to crawl forward at a steady pace

*Up+Circle*=
Throws 4 (or was it 5?) birds upward (diagonally and forward) in a spray-like pattern preventing anyone from jumping in.

*Up, Up + Circle* =
Forgot what this is but I do know its just a random special move where if you get caught its shown like a scene (like that naruto move where it shows his clones beating you up). Dont really use this move unless I've been spamming forward+circle and got the opponent chained up in a combo, I'll add a neutral combo after the birds and end it with this.

*Down, Down + Circle* (Can be performed in air)=
Big Bird appears above Deidara, drops in on the opponents initial position a second or two after being summoned. It does pretty good damage IF blocked.

*Playing Deidara*:
Constantly stay on the move even when your opponent is distant spend the entire time you play him spamming clay birds. Occassionally throw out Down, Down+Circle (ground or air) as back up incase the opponent decides to get a little too close.

Also, I wont go into his supers, but his Level 1 kinda sucks (it puts you on his brids for a while and you cant do many effective things on it). I've honestly yet to see his Level 3 Super since everytime I fight my friends Neji I dont seem to have enough bar 

The thing about Deidara is that he recovers pretty good from most of the stuff he does. His close range combo's are avverage (I like how he does them though, he creates small sparks of explosions in front of him).

Wonder if I should post about Sakura's beastly damage...


----------



## Kayuuko (Apr 5, 2007)

So I was right that the german version has japanese dub XD I am glad about that... Will buy the next few games then <3


----------



## tari101190 (Apr 5, 2007)

hi, i just wanted to ask if anybody uses *Nero Ultra Enhanced edition 7.7.5.1*, and if it successfully works to burn all cd's and dvd's and games.


----------



## LegendarySaiyan (Apr 5, 2007)

use ''DVD Decrypter'' it is the best for burning iso's into PS2 games ^^

Angel-Chan: sure you was ^^


----------



## Squire of Fate (Apr 5, 2007)

Just unlocked Yondaime, so it's confirmed he's in the game. Still no voice as always though.

Screenie:


----------



## Squire of Fate (Apr 5, 2007)

There's only one Ougi of his that can be bought in the shop which is Hiraishin, so I would say no.

I've also bought everything in the shop, I need therapy. o_o


----------



## destinator (Apr 5, 2007)

Thanks I gonna leave it out then or get it from my Nh3....btw if anyone wants the ougis of just one character just tell me and I gonna make a seperate upload ^^


----------



## nick65 (Apr 5, 2007)

i want to see kakashi itachi kisame sasori and deidara fight and the ougis, and i havent seen all nartuos ougis as well owyeah and i wanna see choji
but first kisame!!
(why aint peolple posting every character ougi in one video?)


----------



## destinator (Apr 5, 2007)

nick65 said:


> i want to see kakashi itachi kisame sasori and deidara fight and the ougis, and i havent seen all nartuos ougis as well owyeah and i wanna see choji
> but first kisame!!
> (why aint peolple posting every character ougi in one video?)



because thats pointless o.o its better to upload it in packs..


----------



## Si Style (Apr 5, 2007)

destinator said:


> Thanks I gonna leave it out then or get it from my Nh3....btw if anyone wants the ougis of just one character just tell me and I gonna make a seperate upload ^^



Just anything we haven't seen before. 
Lookin' forward to those Ougi's man, cheers for doing that.

Do you know if Shodai or Kimimaro have anything new?


----------



## Omega id (Apr 5, 2007)

destinator are you sure you cant go back to the previous parts of the game? I myself haven't gone back to that Adventure/RPG mode after I beat it and unlocked everyone but Yondi. Last time I played the game was yesterday so I haven't checked either, but that'd be wrong if you cant go back...

Anyway, thats why I made sure to get every single purple dot on my maps blip in every new area I came across 

On a side note heres information on some new characters that I gave a try last night-

Deidara:
Well look at my previous post... my offense with him is almost full proof ^_^ I give all my opponents a hard time so far.

Sasori:
Sasori kinda blows for his first form (they should've atleast had the decentsy to add the other stage of his first form when he removes his robe and reveals the rest of his body. His first form, regardless of the fact that its big is supposed to be fast =/

EDIT: Oh yeah, his tail auto-deflects kunai's, his regular attack is a tail stab that has rediculous range, and its pretty fast but not that great.

Chiyo:
Chiyo suffers the same as Sasori as she is pretty slow (I thought she was supposed to be fast for an old hag). She also doesn't have her puppets so its pointless to even introduce her now.

Itachi:
Hese pretty dangerous, hese fast, his fire breath does damage and it drags you to the wall of the stage if it hits. Holding "UP" on the D-Pad will allow him to unleash Tsukiyomi after he taunts you. Tsukiyomi is a big red bubble around Itachi that slows down all objects, except for Itachi, that are in that bubble. For a taunt and a regular move its pretty damn broken. Even though Tsukiyomi decreases his chakra over time (by a little bit). It still gives Itachi way too many options to just approach you and destroy your life bar =/

He is a little messed up but I've beaten him so if he is atleast beatable I don't care


----------



## Omega id (Apr 5, 2007)

Hey, Des. You don't mind if I subscribe to your youtube channel, right?  I'm new at upload and whatnot but I recently started to update my channel (link in sig).


----------



## destinator (Apr 5, 2007)

Btw Omega id I wasnt right....after completing the storymode there is a new option at the savepoints to warp you (or was it there before???) so I got back to the cave. I got 26 frogs now and still missing one story fragment. But I cant find it...


----------



## Psysalis (Apr 5, 2007)

HOLY SHIT!!! @ Itachi's katon ougi!!!!

JUST OMFG!!!


----------



## Si Style (Apr 5, 2007)

Are they all the ougis?
That's a little disappointing, even the first game had 3 odd on 3 different levels...


----------



## Omega id (Apr 5, 2007)

Oh ok (so thats what the new save option was for!)... lol.

I'll do that story mode now and see if I'm missing any story fragments (if I am I donno how...) But if thats the case then theres obviously one that is well hidden 

Also... time to collect more frogs...


----------



## nick65 (Apr 5, 2007)

sasoris ougi make make a video of that or just al new ougis!


----------



## destinator (Apr 5, 2007)

Finally! Unlocked yondi ! Going to record the rest of the ougis and getting all answers for ebisus quest...


----------



## LegendarySaiyan (Apr 5, 2007)

I am dissapointed too I could wish the old Ougi system returned back from NH1/UN1... I still haven't played Accel yet but by seeing only 3 ougi for 1 character..


----------



## destinator (Apr 5, 2007)

Ok I just recorded everything...getting everything on my pc now. Cutting, converting and uploading will take some time ^^


----------



## nick65 (Apr 5, 2007)

thnx destinator your the best!


----------



## Duttyman Momochi (Apr 5, 2007)

LegendarySaiyan said:


> I am dissapointed too I could wish the old Ougi system returned back from NH1/UN1... I still haven't played Accel yet but by seeing only 3 ougi for 1 character..



It doesnt bother me that much since in NH3 I basically only used 1 of the ougi per character.. and seeing as i always had to go customize to get what i want.. it doesnt bother me this sytem.. makes battles start much quicker..


----------



## Psysalis (Apr 5, 2007)

Momochi Gaara said:


> It doesnt bother me that much since in NH3 I basically only used 1 of the ougi per character.. and seeing as i always had to go customize to get what i want.. it doesnt bother me this sytem.. makes battles start much quicker..



Thats pretty true, I like that alot more.  Hopefully in the later games they get more ougi's


----------



## destinator (Apr 5, 2007)

LegendarySaiyan said:


> I am dissapointed too I could wish the old Ougi system returned back from NH1/UN1... I still haven't played Accel yet but by seeing only 3 ougi for 1 character..



I like the system...the only thing they could've had done is that you could choose your awakening and so on...


----------



## Omega id (Apr 5, 2007)

Also I forgot to reply to a previous post...

I didn't know that having a NH3 file would unlock the other characters... this explains why I had so many characters from the start... however, if I had it my way I would only unlock the new characters and not unlock the previous ones 

Oh well.

Also I went through story mode and I seem to be missing three Story fragments (from what I can see so far). I just defeated Sasuke in the rescue arc. Dont know if theres more after that.

On a side note, Chouji now has a giant ougi (much like summoning inner sakura or Gamabunta in the previous game as an example).

EDIT: This game has more supers than other fights and you people are complaining about it? Typical gamers, when it comes to fighters you only play to get in that super move you don't even bother to come up with a tactic or how to set someone up for it.


----------



## destinator (Apr 5, 2007)

Omega id said:


> Also I forgot to reply to a previous post...
> 
> I didn't know that having a NH3 file would unlock the other characters... this explains why I had so many characters from the start... however, if I had it my way I would only unlock the new characters and not unlock the previous ones
> 
> Also I went through story mode and I seem to be missing three Story fragments (from what I can see so far). I just defeated Sasuke in the rescue arc. Dont know if theres more after that.



Oh the savegame thing explains a lot o.o I thought about that too but its really that way? I think that its kinda handles nice then...

As for the fragments. The ones you need there are not shown in the fragment count. So try to klick them even you dont have anymore fragments (may they are the special ones, dont know...). At least it worked like that for me ^^


----------



## LegendarySaiyan (Apr 5, 2007)

DES: I have not played the Accel yet so I migth be getting used to the new system and like it you know... Like on Final Fantasy 12 I thougth that the new figthing system was horrible I ended loving it ^^


----------



## Akunaeru (Apr 5, 2007)

Timeskip Shikamaru vs Pre-Timeskip Shikamaru:
this

Sorry it took so long time ^^; I had this recorded since yesterday, but it took a lot of time to encode it since I did a batch ^^;


----------



## Omega id (Apr 5, 2007)

Well I was messing with the option and well, I donno how to go back to the previous areas.

Also I tried just pressing circle on the last 3 fragments I need and that doesn't work.

Right now I'm buying stuff from the shop... what is the card shuffles for? :S Its easy to get it right (though I always go for the one with the most japanese text on it lol).


----------



## Squall Leonhart (Apr 5, 2007)

Wow.. Itachi's taunt is crazy.. he activates the Sharingan and can 'see' the opponents moves, slow motion for the other opponent for short @_@ and the fact it doesn't need chakra is even more deadly.

Are there any other characters that have a special taunt? if so, please share who and what's the effect.


----------



## Omega id (Apr 5, 2007)

Well I know when Sakura taunts she gets a blue aura... when the first taunts I think he gets some leaves whirling around him (not sure... maybe it was a super move that did that...)


----------



## -OZN- (Apr 5, 2007)

can you create plz an itachi vs kisame video?
maybe even a sasori ve deidara...


----------



## Nakiro (Apr 5, 2007)

Akunaeru said:


> Timeskip Shikamaru vs Pre-Timeskip Shikamaru:
> this
> 
> Sorry it took so long time ^^; I had this recorded since yesterday, but it took a lot of time to encode it since I did a batch ^^;



Nice, Thanks.


----------



## Akunaeru (Apr 5, 2007)

I have a Deidei vs Satori video, but it hasn't been encoded yet <.<;

TS Lee vs TS Neji:
this


----------



## Nice Gai (Apr 5, 2007)

You guys are awesome. You guys are best Walkthrough Guides I can ask for. At least I know I need to go outside the cave and talk to Jiraiya. Naruto fighting moves are ridiculously tight.


----------



## L O V E L E S S (Apr 5, 2007)

Well, I got the game last night XD

Been playing VS only yet ^^ Kinda used to the battle system now <3 I got to do RPG mode soon, I want all the characters haha 


And someone should totally youtube a walkthrough for Hero Mode <3 ^^


----------



## willtheshadow (Apr 5, 2007)

just got to playing mine, it got here yesterday but i lost my swap disc. two questions. it appears as if all characters have 3 ougis. correct? also I thought someone confirmedtwo tail naruto. thanks if you can help


----------



## destinator (Apr 5, 2007)

willtheshadow said:


> just got to playing mine, it got here yesterday but i lost my swap disc. two questions. it appears as if all characters have 3 ougis. correct? also I thought someone confirmedtwo tail naruto. thanks if you can help



Ok...not all have 3 ougis...a lot of the p1 chars got only 1 or 2...chiyo and yondi too
NO! p2 sasuke 2tail sai or whatever...chiyo is the last new char.

Currently making the 2nd video


----------



## Akunaeru (Apr 5, 2007)

TS Rock Lee vs Pre-TS Gaara:
Cosplay - Neji and Tenten singing.

I figured it'd be a fun fight, especially since I decided to try to always use gate release ;P


----------



## Kaki (Apr 5, 2007)

I could use some help maybe. I got to the end of RPG mode (finished the Itachi fights) and I ran through story mode (Hero mode) but at the very end I'm short a memory scroll or two.....
Does anyone know if I can go back and find any?


----------



## destinator (Apr 5, 2007)

Kakihara said:


> I could use some help maybe. I got to the end of RPG mode (finished the Itachi fights) and I ran through story mode (Hero mode) but at the very end I'm short a memory scroll or two.....
> Does anyone know if I can go back and find any?



yes you also can go back to the mines and so on...


----------



## Omega id (Apr 5, 2007)

I'm doing missions in Konoha at the moment, anyone do that Jiraiya mission where you gotta take out 99 thugs (Jiraiya being the 100's person you fight)? That was kinda fun...

Also, looking at it... That characters are actually better in the game (as far as fighting skills go) compared to how they are in the anime or the manga... I mean... since when does Naruto fight like that?! The people behind the anime should take notes... 

Just took a mission that took me about an hour to figure out how to beat (I had to fight Sakura after doing some checkpoints, but I couldn't figure out the fourth/last requirement - then when I figured that out I wasn't getting the 2nd requirement at random times. So I had to figure out what the heck it all ment. I assumed 1st and 3rd were win / ougi).


----------



## destinator (Apr 5, 2007)

Nice the 3rd video is done too...I just need to upload 300-400mb now xD

I still thinking about making a guide o.o


----------



## willtheshadow (Apr 5, 2007)

what r kankuros triggers


----------



## Omega id (Apr 5, 2007)

If I end up making a guide it will only be for the parts where you are completely clueless as of to what to do (like my previous mission as an example ).

I'm going to guess closet pervert's little quiz (this is what I hated about NH3 adventure mode... but the worst part is that the questions were asked in random).


----------



## Kaki (Apr 5, 2007)

> yes you also can go back to the mines and so on...


 Oh, can I teleport witht he save crystal? Or which way....

Do you think I need the pruple dot ones?


----------



## destinator (Apr 5, 2007)

Kakihara said:


> Oh, can I teleport witht he save crystal? Or which way....
> 
> Do you think I need the pruple dot ones?



you need all. otherwise you cant pass the hero mode.


----------



## Kimimaro (Apr 5, 2007)

Question to the people who have Yondaime: is his Ougi still the same?


----------



## LegendarySaiyan (Apr 5, 2007)

thanx for the Ougis DES ^^

could anyone please SEED this so I can finish it  I get 5KB/s at the moment 
Heroes S01 Episodes 10-18 HDTV XviD.rar


----------



## Sasuto (Apr 5, 2007)

How much does a Dvd burner cost?? Cuz if i knew that i could have burned some ps2 games ...i would have bought that instead of a cd burner.


----------



## Kaki (Apr 5, 2007)

You don't need it now due to the game being out, if you order it should be to you soon enough. But they don't cost too much. 

YAY! I unlocked everyone!!


----------



## Sasuto (Apr 5, 2007)

...Maybe i just want to burn other things too lol like Garouden fist or twist, it looks awesome. And yeah i ordered it, and it should ship next week.


----------



## kewlmyc (Apr 5, 2007)

Wow, after looking at all the Ougi videos, in Accel 2 we should have all of team 10 and team 8, since most of the Ougi are "game-only" moves.


----------



## Seany (Apr 5, 2007)

holy shit, Itachi's ougis are just...incredible!!!
i'm speachless


----------



## Omega id (Apr 5, 2007)

I'm tired of fighting that guy that immitates the other members... meh, this Adventure mode is pretty damn long... they put more effort into this than the fighting aspect itself.

Anyways, I am only missing one toad (Toad #17). When it comes down to the last one its always harder to find.... damnit.

EDIT: Oh yeah, I forgot to add... I found a blue orb (looked like a story fragment) but it was behind the shack in Konoha (the shack located in one of the areas where the road splits), and when I went to get it I could only examine it with the circle button instead of just picking it up... Then naruto started to talk to himself and I was asked a question (cause I had  the option to choose or cancel) so I chose and I took the orb... that was wierd :S


----------



## destinator (Apr 5, 2007)

Omega id said:


> I'm tired of fighting that guy that immitates the other members... meh, this Adventure mode is pretty damn long... they put more effort into this than the fighting aspect itself.
> 
> Anyways, I am only missing one toad (Toad #17). When it comes down to the last one its always harder to find.... damnit.



Really? Damn I got that one but I am missing like 4-5 ^^


----------



## Omega id (Apr 5, 2007)

Well I think I might be missing just two or one more story fragment...


----------



## Kaki (Apr 5, 2007)

Lee's ougi is also amazing....


----------



## Nakiro (Apr 5, 2007)

Yeah I gotta agree, Lee's ougi is just plain awesome.


----------



## NarutoShippuden (Apr 5, 2007)

At least for Lee it will be more easier to open the gates than NH3 was.

And where did you guys buy this game? Do you live in Japan or did you buy it off the internet?


----------



## Jeanne (Apr 5, 2007)

That game might come out in the US further in the future. But I can't wait! It looks so fun! I agree, I want a Japanese PS2 right now!


----------



## Kaki (Apr 5, 2007)

I'm not sure about that.......

I think he has two requirements so I don't know who is easier.


----------



## destinator (Apr 5, 2007)

At the moment I am playing the rpg mode for a 2nd time...and and recording the whole thing + all locations of the orbs xD


----------



## Kaki (Apr 5, 2007)

Wow you rule!! If you are recording the whole thing you will get the cut sences too.....yess!


----------



## NarutoShippuden (Apr 5, 2007)

Jeanne said:


> That game might come out in the US further in the future. But I can't wait! It looks so fun! I agree, I want a Japanese PS2 right now!



The Japanese games work on my US PS2 because I have the magic slider which is like my holy grail. I play NH3 all the time and waiting for my Naruto Accel to come in the mail anyday.


----------



## Hellion (Apr 5, 2007)

OKay I am stuck.  I am at the part in hero mode where we are at the sand village, Kakashi has took off, and Sakura is telling me something.  What am I supppsed to do ??


----------



## destinator (Apr 5, 2007)

Go back to the first sand field and search the cactus things...one of them gives you a item.


----------



## Hellion (Apr 5, 2007)

destinator said:


> Go back to the first sand field and search the cactus things...one of them gives you a item.



Thank you man 

Man Kakashi is a thousand times better in this game.  I actually want to play as him lol


----------



## NarutoShippuden (Apr 5, 2007)

Again I'll ask, did anyone preorder their game from playasia?


----------



## Kaki (Apr 5, 2007)

Tenten and gaara have far more improvement. And Naruto is Insane....he may be a bit much pts.


----------



## Omega id (Apr 5, 2007)

Unlocked Yondaime.

You were right, even though it showed that I had no story fragments I was still able to activate the missing ones (it happened AFTER I got that one wierd story fragment...) Anyways...

For some reason I cant teleport out of that village (the first one you come to). When I hit the middle option it gives me a message and I cant teleport (this happened in the beginning as well which is why I wasn't able to teleport here before from Konoha).


----------



## Omega id (Apr 5, 2007)

EDIT: Double post due to connection, ignore this


----------



## NarutoShippuden (Apr 5, 2007)

^you double posted.

Anyways, where did you people get your games who are talking about it?


----------



## nick65 (Apr 5, 2007)

could someone post one video where we could see everybodys next form fight, like itachis and narutos. cuz i havent seen them(especially wanna itachis form)


----------



## Omega id (Apr 5, 2007)

I didn't double post on purpose. The browser was acting wierd (and I am currently on 56k/Dial Up).


----------



## destinator (Apr 5, 2007)

Omega id said:


> Unlocked Yondaime.
> 
> You were right, even though it showed that I had no story fragments I was still able to activate the missing ones (it happened AFTER I got that one wierd story fragment...) Anyways...
> 
> For some reason I cant teleport out of that village (the first one you come to). When I hit the middle option it gives me a message and I cant teleport (this happened in the beginning as well which is why I wasn't able to teleport here before from Konoha).



Eh I read you need something like feathers that you can buy in the shops, I probably had them from some boxes dont know but you can try it


----------



## nick65 (Apr 5, 2007)

read my previous post please destinator and could you make that happin?
cuz then i would be really thankfulll!!!!!!!


----------



## NarutoShippuden (Apr 5, 2007)

So please tell me where you purchased Naruto Accel for those who already have it!!!


----------



## destinator (Apr 5, 2007)

NarutoShippuden said:


> So please tell me where you purchased Naruto Accel for those who already have it!!!



playasia most likely ^^


----------



## NarutoShippuden (Apr 5, 2007)

destinator said:


> playasia most likely ^^



Wait you got yours from playasia?! I pre-ordered mine and still have not received it. Should I be worried?


----------



## destinator (Apr 5, 2007)

NarutoShippuden said:


> Wait you got yours from playasia?! I pre-ordered mine and still have not received it. Should I be worried?



Playasia only got a small early batch. But they could only fill 1/2 of the preorders they had with that. Also there are some kind of holidays there now so they wont ship it...

(thats what I heard/read).


----------



## Hellion (Apr 5, 2007)

My lil cuz has mastered sasori.  I can't get near him unless I have flying gaara


----------



## M E L O D Y (Apr 5, 2007)

can someone upload more fights? can't wait anylonger *_*


----------



## Kayuuko (Apr 5, 2007)

I'd love to see Deidara in action but WITH sound XD" And not just his ougi... (Thank you des by the way ~ *would rep you again if she could*)


----------



## Nice Gai (Apr 5, 2007)

I saw the Gai And Shodaime fight but I had question I have the game but how do I do Gai second super the Morning Peacock. I always end up doing the other one but I saw there was an additional power up they did.


----------



## destinator (Apr 5, 2007)

Nice Gai said:


> I saw the Gai And Shodaime fight but I had question I have the game but how do I do Gai second super the Morning Peacock. I always end up doing the other one but I saw there was an additional power up they did.



Eh I think you need to be awaken first? Have you tried holding UP to release the gates and then hit with a ougi?


----------



## Hellion (Apr 5, 2007)

I love how Itachi acn use the MS anytime


----------



## nick65 (Apr 5, 2007)

can somoene post a video of itachi in his new form?


----------



## L O V E L E S S (Apr 5, 2007)

Got a question, does anybody know what to do with the Ebisu and Iruka mission by any chance? These are in Konoha Village, just after Gaara gets introduced and abducted by DeiDei and Sasori. >___<

I kinda want to do it before I talk to Kakashi and go for the storyline mission  Anyone?


----------



## Nakiro (Apr 5, 2007)

Site updated... not like it matters much anymore. 
New Wallpaper.


----------



## nick65 (Apr 5, 2007)

WANTS TO SEE ALL OF ITACHIs moves please


----------



## NarutoShippuden (Apr 5, 2007)

What do I do with DVD Decrypter?


----------



## LegendarySaiyan (Apr 5, 2007)

I got my ISO now and burning it now (FINALLY) ^^ been waiting since 3.april lol


----------



## Sasuto (Apr 5, 2007)

..You need a blank Dvd.


----------



## Kaki (Apr 5, 2007)

STFU bud, man I would neg this shippuden guy if it would make a diff.....


----------



## kewlmyc (Apr 5, 2007)

Question, what's up with Gai's first 2 ougis?


----------



## L O V E L E S S (Apr 5, 2007)

kewlmyc said:


> Question, what's up with Gai's first 2 ougis?


LOL, you sir, ask an epic question. XD


I wish his first 2 Ougis were a little more serious =X He was kinda awesome in NH3 ^^ But meh, if you use him just hold UP to release his gates and do a special then XD


Anyway, anyone got an answer for me yet? =/
From this site


----------



## Ministry (Apr 5, 2007)

Question, what is the best blank DVD media to burn to..

I burned the ISO to a DVD+r maxell at 4x but the FMV in the beginning skips alot,and sometimes  my game will freeze when I'm doing a Ougi (FMV)


----------



## Squall Leonhart (Apr 5, 2007)

Ministry said:


> Question, what is the best blank DVD media to burn to..
> 
> I burned the ISO to a DVD+r maxell at 4x but the FMV in the beginning skips alot,and sometimes  my game will freeze when I'm doing a Ougi (FMV)



DVD-R Silverline, in my opinion, oh.. and burn it X2 or X4, the lesser the better.

Gai opens gates with his taunt? *goes to check* 
edit: cool.. as I thought, Lee can do it aswell.
I REALLY like all those taunts that actually do something, it adds the uniqueness to the characters, what the NH series needed.


----------



## Omega id (Apr 5, 2007)

Angel-Chan said:
			
		

> I'd love to see Deidara in action but WITH sound XD" And not just his ougi... (Thank you des by the way ~ *would rep you again if she could*)



I wish I could record a match... Dont know how though =/ I'd really like to show off how I play Sakura and Deidara 



			
				Liccalaeryn said:
			
		

> Got a question, does anybody know what to do with the Ebisu and Iruka mission by any chance? These are in Konoha Village, just after Gaara gets introduced and abducted by DeiDei and Sasori. >___<



Funny I was doing the exact same thing at that point in the game 

I forgot what I did for Iruka... so I apologize for that, if anything just trying going into Ichiraku Ramen? I could be wrong but I do know I did his mission. As for Ebisu, I'm assuming your talking about the Konoha-nin outside of the item shop that looks like him (at the time I couldn't tell if it was him cause I had the volume low on my TV and I was just skipping the dialogue...). But anyway, find three shiny objects on the floor scattered throughout the village (one in the front gate, one behind the memorial, and the other in the pond area all the way in the back by a tree).



			
				Squall Leonheart said:
			
		

> I REALLY like all those taunts that actually do something, it adds the uniqueness to the characters, what the NH series needed.



Yeah more simplicity and less effort. Like every typical fighter based off of an anime 

EDIT: GameFAQs Narutimate Accel code page was updated, though not much, they just let you know that if you have NH3 data the game gives you 100,000 Yen... another thing that I got from having an NH3 file and never knew... I thought the game automatically just gave you that to start off with.


----------



## sanadai (Apr 5, 2007)

hey ive been refreshing this forum topic awhile now (as a guest) and i finally made an account =D. Well id like to thank you all for keeping me up to date with the news before the game came out, u guys did a real nice job =D... ok back on topic... im gonna get this game pretty soon cause my order was shipped about 3 days ago from PlayAsia, ill need lots of help on rpg modes and stuff.... Id like to know if you all did rpg mode yourself or did u use a save file. I considered in using a save file but after thinking on how complicated it is to me i decided not to =P It would be better to unlock stuff yourself anyways.... when i get the game can someone be my personal walkthrough?


----------



## Omega id (Apr 5, 2007)

@Sanadai
Welcome to the forum! Hope you stick around long enough 

Also I've been doing the same thing (refreshing the page over time) ... I got no life! 

To answer your question. I did RPG mode by myself. Its pretty simple like in the previous game, just talk to people or go for the special blips on your mini map to progress forward, you don't need to know japanese for this just common sense, lol. There are some parts that took me a while to figure out but due to my past experience with RPG mode in Narutimate Hero 3 I was able to analyze what the other characters wanted from you and payed attention to all of my surroundings (that and I do know just a tiny hint of japanese  but still you don't need to learn japanese).

As for being your personal walkthrough... I'm not sure, that sounds a little troublesome, but des is going to make a FAQ real soon (if he wont someone else will by the time you get the game I'm sure ).


----------



## sanadai (Apr 5, 2007)

haha i just meant a FAQ i didnt really need a PERSONAL WALKTHROUGH =P, well anyways i completed the NH3 Rpg easily so i can probably complete this one with some effort....but if im stuck on something ill ask the question here... hope u guys will answer me =D, and i refresh everytime cause im just too way obsessed with this game o.o.... i always wish someone will make a post with proof that timeskip sasuke will be in it =[


----------



## Squall Leonhart (Apr 6, 2007)

Ok.. I played some matches against the comp as Itachi, and I didn't get why I lose 3 times continuously when he almost doesn't even touch me.. then in the 4th match I noticed that activiting the Sharingan drains your hp.. damn -_-


----------



## Omega id (Apr 6, 2007)

That move is still a bit overpowered for a taunt, though I thought it drains Chakra (or both?) oh well.

I got all 30 frogs, after that nothing happened, so I went to speak with Jiraiya and I think I got something though I'm not sure what... it was in white text not yellow (or maybe I just activate another mission...). Anyway i'll keep looking into this.

The last frog that I was missing (#17) was along the western part of that big desert span. Anyway, I remember most of the locations of the frogs by memory (I'd be suprised if I remember all of them). But um heres a list:



> *Konohagakure - Memorial /Training Area* -
> There are two here, there should be one in front of the memorial, and one in the middle one of the three pole's, the one on top of the pole is kinda tricky since you'll slide off when you attempt to jump next to it, but I got it jumping on the pole from behind the frog..
> 
> *Konohagakure - Pond Area* -
> ...



Anyway I need help with a few missions...

1) Ebisu's Questions - I was right, his questions are random much like the ones I was asked in NH3... I'm not writing all of this down again... and this time the questions are timed so its even more of a pain in the ass =/

2) Shikamaru's Questions -
Thats right, like Ebisu, Shikamaru asks you 10 questions with a time limit. This happens after you accept some kind of mission from Temari, when you find a blue orb (in the area/road outside of Konoha) you go back to Temari then she say's something about Shikamaru and thats when this happens...

3) Ichiraku Ramen - I still donno what I gotta do for this guy, sometimes when I accept the mission and move around randomly Naruto say's something in dissappointment... I'm assuming that whatever it is you gotta deliver something to someone and not run fast or you'll drop something (thats assuming that guy gave me something...) its the only thing I can think of at the top of my head :S


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Apr 6, 2007)

I ordered mine yesterday and can't wait for it's arrival. Also, I heard a rumor about Sasori's true form being in it, can someone confirm if this is true? *holds breath*


----------



## Omega id (Apr 6, 2007)

I'm 99% sure its a fake rumor.

On a side note, I just completed the black book. I defeated all of the characters that the criminal had copied... I spoke to Tsunade afterwards and I got the same thing that I got with the frog, some white text and a ringy noise confirming I got something but I donno what it is <.<

EDIT:
Nevermind that Ichiraku Ramen mission, Already completed it (turns out I was right, you gotta make a few deliveries, but you cant punch or jump or anything that will cause you to screw up on foot.

After that a new mission was activated... kinda annoying though I've already tried to guess 2 times. A Sunagakure Shinobi appears next to Ichiraku Ramen and I think he wants a tour of Konohagakure, so I show him around 3 diffrent areas (dont know if the order matters but I do the streets outside of the building where Tsunade is, the memorial/training area and the pond...). Each area you gotta choose from 1 to three options. Then go back to where you met him... Tsunade will appear and yell at you and you fail the mission 

So far I have done:

Option 1
Option 1
Option 1

and

Option 1
Option 1
Option 2

Now I'm lazy for this mission. lol


----------



## Squall Leonhart (Apr 6, 2007)

I need to get the rest of those purple lights for the Hero mode, how do I get to the beginning in the RPG mode?


----------



## Omega id (Apr 6, 2007)

You gotta beat RPG mode first (I think).

Then when you touch a save crystal you'll have an extra option that will allow you to teleport to diffrent towns / areas. You need an item from the item shop to teleport around though, should be the last one on the bottom of the list of the regular items (where the med kits / healing stuff are).


----------



## Squall Leonhart (Apr 6, 2007)

Yeah, already figured it out.. it's the orange scroll.. the most expensive one.
Anyway, got Yondaime, my work here is done ^_^


----------



## Hellion (Apr 6, 2007)

Anyone know how to change your moves in vs.


----------



## destinator (Apr 6, 2007)

Krippler said:


> Anyone know how to change your moves in vs.



I am not sure but I think you need unlock jutsu change first. If its unlocked you can do it in the last screen before the match.


----------



## nick65 (Apr 6, 2007)

could i play this game on a chinees playstation as wel? or only japanees


----------



## Omega id (Apr 6, 2007)

Krippler said:


> Anyone know how to change your moves in vs.



When you and your opponent have been chosen, on the next screen before fighting press triangle, then choose which "Up Up" or "Down Down" special move you want to change. Unlike in NH3 the character wont get to choose ALL of the moves, there is a fixed set given to certain characters (Sakura for example, has only two additional special moves besides her normal ones).

I still dont know what most of the option are though (when you press square in the screen before the battle starts to you lower time and handicap, but I donno what the other stuff is for).


----------



## Final Ultima (Apr 6, 2007)

Got this game a couple of days ago. Just a few missions short of 100% completion.

And Omega id, it's pretty weird. Whenever I read through this topic, you tend to be having trouble with the thing I just did, but by the time I'm prepared to post the solution, you've done it yourself. The only exception is the frogs, where you got No. 17 before I woke up and found it myself. XD

Edit: By the way, anyone care to shed some light on the Kankurou mission? Which glowing blue thing is the right one?


----------



## Omega id (Apr 6, 2007)

lol sorry about the Ultima 

I've also activated that Kankuro mission... however, I haven't found the objective <_< (Kankurou stands outside near the save point... right?).

I'm so close to 100% completing the RPG mode... I only need to do like 4 more missions... I think

Also, the old man that spoke with Aoi before appeared outside of the cave... dont know what he wants from me =/ lol

I also did something with the two merchants between Sunagakure and Konohagakure, but I dont know if I completed it or not, I just know that when I talked to the one in Sunagakure I got some white text appearing on the screen again (damn I wish I knew 100% japanese... lol). So uh... yeah... Right now I'm just playing Itachi vs. Kakashi (trying to reincarnate the fight ) on very hard... Kakashi is beating the shit out of me ;_; you try to warp out of his grab he'll just warp behind you without wasting meter since his grab involves warping a bit back. I gotta time the second hit instead of the first one... but when ever I fight him its mostly a battle of warping behind each other constantly... AI reads you like crazy in this game on very hard.


----------



## Final Ultima (Apr 6, 2007)

For the Kankurou mission, you have to find those glowing blue orbs like you did for the Ebisu mission, but instead of finding them all, you can only pick up one, and only one is the right one.


----------



## Omega id (Apr 6, 2007)

Oi, Ultima, nevermind. I finally found one of them blue orbs for Kankuro that you were talking about. Found one in the large desert, eastern pit, but I failed the mission for giving him the wrong one... which means there are others... if anything I might have a clue as of to where the right one might be...

I'm thinking its in the Labyrinth or in the caves... Somewhere large... just guessing


----------



## Hellion (Apr 6, 2007)

destinator said:


> I am not sure but I think you need unlock jutsu change first. If its unlocked you can do it in the last screen before the match.





Omega id said:


> When you and your opponent have been chosen, on the next screen before fighting press triangle, then choose which "Up Up" or "Down Down" special move you want to change. Unlike in NH3 the character wont get to choose ALL of the moves, there is a fixed set given to certain characters (Sakura for example, has only two additional special moves besides her normal ones).
> 
> I still dont know what most of the option are though (when you press square in the screen before the battle starts to you lower time and handicap, but I donno what the other stuff is for).



Thanks to both of you....  One more question how do I do unlock jutsu change?


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Apr 6, 2007)

I just got the game, my question is when I go to Sakura in the main menu, it doesn't let me go further after the Yondaime story...what should I do?

How do I escape master mode?


----------



## Hellion (Apr 6, 2007)

Artanis said:


> I just got the game, my question is when I go to Sakura in the main menu, it doesn't let me go further after the Yondaime story...what should I do?
> 
> How do I escape master mode?



You have to play Hero mode first and gather "fragments".  They will apear on the map as red dots


----------



## MegamanXZero (Apr 6, 2007)

Does anyone have a MP3 of the Intro of Narutimate Accel ??


----------



## destinator (Apr 6, 2007)

I started writing a faq now...soooo trouble some :s


----------



## Omega id (Apr 6, 2007)

*Listening to Persona 3 intro theme* ... *ahem*

I uhhh don't know how you unlock the Jutsu thing Krippler... Might have something to do with RPG mode since thats all I've been playing today. Also, for future reference, I dont think you can change your Ougi's like in Narutimate Hero 3 (just letting those just coming into the thread know).

@Destinator
Troublesome indeed... now you know why I didn't start one  I used to do FAQ's all the damn time back in the days... now I'm too lazy.

EDIT: Alright, so Itachi ain't as broke as I thought with his Taunt > MS. Still to have something that powerful activate by just taunting is stupid... Lee himself gains rediculous speed for gates and I think that is activated by taunt as well.


----------



## Hellion (Apr 6, 2007)

Omega id said:


> EDIT: Alright, so Itachi ain't as broke as I thought with his Taunt > MS. Still to have something that powerful activate by just taunting is stupid... Lee himself gains rediculous speed for gates and I think that is activated by taunt as well.



I spam the hell outta Itachi's MS when people pick the 4th.  He is still fast as hell but it gives me a minute to react.


----------



## Omega id (Apr 6, 2007)

Bah, alright so those shiny orbs for the Kankuro mission can only be obtained in the large desert span, got it... anyway I found another one and I past the Kankurou mission 

It was next to the nearest pillar north east of the center pit... now back to the missions that I am stuck on... honestly I don't wanna do the two quizzes =/ I'm going to wait for Des to finish his FAQ on that one <.<

EDIT: Ok I go back to Shizune to collect... and well now I have to undertake a mission from her... I think...


----------



## Squire of Fate (Apr 6, 2007)

Jutsus are unlocked by completing quests for various characters, I think. So far I've unlocked Sakura's ground smash, Dynamic Entry and one of Gai's other moves.

I just tried Itachi VS Kakashi on very hard and beat him with about 20% health left. Kawamari and grabs are your friends here.


----------



## destinator (Apr 6, 2007)

EH I feel stupid. How do I submit faqs on gamefaqs :s?

nvm xD found xD


----------



## Omega id (Apr 6, 2007)

Kazer, you got beginners luck 

I Kawarimi that guy 90% of the time before I screw up just once and he beats the crap out of me. On Very Hard he'll Kawarimi pretty much everything you do (even grabs). When I fight Kakashi its like we're competing to see who can Kawarimi the most consecutively <.<

EDIT: Looking at the missions list from Shizune, I only need 3 more... Unless new missions are unlocked ferther. However, I do know three missions I have having problems with at the moment...

1)That Sunagakure guy that comes into the village, I gotta give him a tour to complete the mission, show him three diffrent areas and in each every your given 1-2 options... I think you gotta choose the right ones before the tour ends.

2) Ebisu's questions

3) Shikamaru's questions


----------



## Kayuuko (Apr 6, 2007)

Okay odd question now but...

Could someone rip the music files from this game btw (inkl. the sound files) please? I am such a fan of the game soundtracks and the character's voices... X_X


----------



## Final Ultima (Apr 6, 2007)

To complete the touring mission, answer with the second, first, and second answers respectively. Also, while I had to guess for Ebisu's quest until finally getting an 80, Shikamaru's is easy because the questions are Maths based, so just add or take away the numbers in the questions and hope one of the answers says that.

Still got the Kankurou mission to do (where did you find the correct orb, by the way?), as well as some weird thing for Tenten and two merchants, and also something for the old man outside the mine.

Edit: Kankurou mission complete.


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Apr 6, 2007)

I'm stuck in the annoying cave with the red seal wall..I met Jiraya and then I talked to people after that, and yes im in level 5, but the seal still won't break? did I do something wrong??


----------



## Razza (Apr 6, 2007)

Now I want a japanese PS2 bout I doub't I could bring myself to get one.


----------



## Nice Gai (Apr 6, 2007)

Artanis said:


> I'm stuck in the annoying cave with the red seal wall..I met Jiraya and then I talked to people after that, and yes im in level 5, but the seal still won't break? did I do something wrong??



You have to go outside the village through some foggy pasture until you meet Jiraiya again and he will take off bracelets and you will learn Odama Rasengan.


----------



## M E L O D Y (Apr 6, 2007)

Onrik said:


> Now I want a japanese PS2 bout I doub't I could bring myself to get one.


u could just get a mod chip or a swap disk..


----------



## destinator (Apr 6, 2007)

Uhm could anyone tell me what npc you need to talk to to active the bingo book quest?

nvm just found out xD

I am on the road to finish my basic walkthrough xD


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Apr 6, 2007)

How many purple things I need to get the whole story mode? I always spend my purple stuff for things with text


----------



## nick65 (Apr 6, 2007)

does the game also work on a chinese ps2?


----------



## destinator (Apr 6, 2007)

Damn my first FAQ was rejected :s


----------



## Omega id (Apr 6, 2007)

Final_Ultima said:
			
		

> answer with the second, first, and second answers



WOW... I totally just guessed wrong =/ the last attempt I made yesturday I was thinking if I should do 212 or 211 and I ended up doing 211 before I gave up again, lol.


----------



## geG (Apr 6, 2007)

Okay, I've been without an internet for the past week. Can anyone just quickly tell me what is and isn't in the game? (ie Sasori's real body, those kind of things)


----------



## Gene (Apr 6, 2007)

How do you start story mode? I can't go any further then the Yondaime/Kyuubi cutscene.


----------



## Omega id (Apr 6, 2007)

Well I wont go into the character specifics seeing as how that will take forever to explain.

So I'll just tell you the new stuff thats in the game.

*New Characters*:
Chiyo, Deidara, Itachi, Sasori & Kisame

-Pre Timeskip Chouji now has a giant mode Ougi (kinda like how Inner Sakura shows up to beat the crap out of you in NH3 and you have to control her giant form).

-Some characters can now do special moves in the air (mainly just down, down + circle for those that can).

-Many characters, old and new have new Ougi's.

-Ougi system is slightly changed, each character now has a set of 1-3 Ougi's and it cannot be changed like in the previous game. If you have above 50% HP you'll perform Level 1 Ougi's. If your health is below 30-40% you'll perform level 3 Ougi's (depending on the character the lower your health is the more meter you'll need for Ougi's).

-You no longer gain Chakra for just attacking or blocking, its harder to get your Chakra bar up now. But if you play with Items on, that item that restores your chakra appears more often, however that Item no longer maxes it out, it only increases your chakra by some 30-40%?

-Itachi activates Mangekyou (kinda broken) for taunting, Lee now opens the gates for taunting too. Itachi creates a red bubble around him that slows down all objects (except for himself), while gradually losing HP (though not enough).

-Theres a new power struggle thing that goes one, where if the characters collide at the same time with melee instead of special moves, you go into a Rock, Paper, Scissors phase and whoever beats the other person gets hit hard into a wall. If its a tie both characters push each other back.

-Pre-Timeskip Sasuke including Pre-Timeskip version of the characters are in this.

Theres more but I gotta go (be back later)


----------



## destinator (Apr 6, 2007)

Gene said:


> How do you start story mode? I can't go any further then the Yondaime/Kyuubi cutscene.



You need to collect fragments for that in the rpg mode.

Wow I am finished with writing...Now getting it to a proper form and I hope gfaqs wont reject it.


----------



## nick65 (Apr 6, 2007)

DOES THIS GAME wORK ON A CHINESE ps2! 
sorry but no one is awnsering
can someone tell me what verybodys new form is an what it does?
like lees gates and temaris wind around her


----------



## M E L O D Y (Apr 6, 2007)

nick65 said:


> DOES THIS GAME wORK ON A CHINESE ps2!
> sorry but no one is awnsering
> can someone tell me what verybodys new form is an what it does?
> like lees gates and temaris wind around her


no it does not. just buy a swap disk to play it!


----------



## nick65 (Apr 6, 2007)

where can i buy a swapdisc?


----------



## destinator (Apr 6, 2007)

I completed the first version of my guide now...I hope they take it this time.


----------



## Nakiro (Apr 6, 2007)

Omega id said:


> -Pre Timeskip Chouji now has a giant mode Ougi (kinda like how Inner Sakura shows up to beat the crap out of you in NH3 and you have to control her giant form).



I've heard you mention this before, but just so you don't sound silly. Chouji had this in NH3 as well.


----------



## Kaki (Apr 6, 2007)

IDIOTS GTFO! 

Thanks. 

And I kinda wish they didn't force the summon ougi on us with the sennin and chouji. Its kinda annoying even if they have been upgraded. 

I like how the graphics for everthing have been polished nicely. The stages are BIG and Tsunade has her jaket. Stuff like that is great.....


----------



## Sasuto (Apr 6, 2007)

destinator said:


> Damn my first FAQ was rejected :s



Why was it rejected? I mean they don't even have one, are they simply stupid or something lol.


----------



## Kaki (Apr 6, 2007)

It was already stated, so I was saying read the thread every now and then. It was not that long ago..... DVD decrypter.  and btw I'm not pissed if I came off that way lol.   
   I'm still using an older version myself but that's a start....no stay stright. With great power comes great responsibility.


----------



## Sasuto (Apr 6, 2007)

Thank you Kakihara and sorry. It seems pretty difficult but i'll give it a try when i'll have my dvd burner, i'll need a lot of stuff too except daemon tools, like Dvd43 3.7.0 and ASPI driver.


----------



## Smoker (Apr 6, 2007)

Ok, I hate to be like all these people asking questions but...

Is there a special swap magic you can buy for a slim PS2?

Is all that you need to do for it to work is install the disc or does it require other things that you need to do to your PS2?

I would really appreciate it if you guy replied, thanks


----------



## Nakiro (Apr 6, 2007)

Kakihara said:


> I like how the graphics for everthing have been polished nicely. The stages are BIG and Tsunade has her jaket. Stuff like that is great.....



They better add alternative costumes and stuff...


----------



## Kaki (Apr 6, 2007)

no just tape and tissues.....have fun.


----------



## Bass (Apr 6, 2007)

The supers in this game are freaking awesome!

*just made a bunch of gifs from the game*


*Spoiler*: _My favorite_ 



removed


----------



## Kaki (Apr 6, 2007)

Where are they? 

There are some nice ones, and some of like Chiyo and Itachi/Kisame would shock the folks that don't know about this game...


----------



## Bass (Apr 6, 2007)

Kakihara said:


> Where are they?



You want me to post all of them? 



> There are some nice ones, and some of like Chiyo and Itachi/Kisame would shock the folks that don't know about this game...



Or they could watch them on YouTube.

Part 1
Part 2
Part 3


----------



## Kaki (Apr 6, 2007)

ya, If you could I'd like to see.....


----------



## Bass (Apr 6, 2007)

Kakihara said:


> ya, If you could I'd like to see.....



Ehh...out of tiredness and laziness in general, I'll post the interesting ones (imo).


*Spoiler*: _Shikamaru_ 



removed





*Spoiler*: _Orochimaru_ 



removed





*Spoiler*: _Kankurou_ 



removed


----------



## Kaki (Apr 6, 2007)

Cool, thanks! I had not even done Shika's yet....

Well, I'm trying to figure out who has the forest one where kakashi jumped back in the trailer.


----------



## Bass (Apr 6, 2007)

Kakihara said:


> Cool, thanks! I had not even done Shika's yet....



xD Sure.



> Well, I'm trying to figure out who has the forest one where kakashi jumped back in the trailer.



Oh, that's **SPOILERS**Shikamaru's.**SPOILERS*
*
*heads to bed*


----------



## geG (Apr 6, 2007)

So Chiyo only has one Ougi? That's surprising given everything she does later on. I guess they didn't want to spoil too much?


----------



## Kaki (Apr 6, 2007)

Indeed she is spoil free, my friend who didn't see spoilers even said, "I can't figure out _his _power" hehehe


----------



## Nakiro (Apr 6, 2007)

Neji learned Kamehameha in this game.. he's unbeatable.

Except for Naruto's Spirit Bomb....


----------



## Kaki (Apr 7, 2007)

Tenten's explosion bomb is serious shit as well....


----------



## Sharingan2000 (Apr 7, 2007)

Nakiro said:


> Neji learned Kamehameha in this game.. he's unbeatable.
> 
> Except for Naruto's Spirit Bomb....



it's a good thing this game is not Mature, the way Neji hit his opponent with this attack...his opponent would blow up  

and we're lucky that Naruto didn't throw that "thing"


----------



## Omega id (Apr 7, 2007)

As far as Ougi's go. Itachi's is the best one... It's like... fear the black sun, next thing you know it was all in your head.


----------



## Omega id (Apr 7, 2007)

Nakiro said:


> I've heard you mention this before, but just so you don't sound silly. Chouji had this in NH3 as well.



I must have not noticed it due to the excessive amount of Ougi's in the game  that and I played Chouji a few times (none of my friends play him).


----------



## Karasuke (Apr 7, 2007)

The game is really really good if you played it for the first time. But being a person who has followed the Narutimate series since the first one, this has got to be the *BIGGEST LETDOWN* ever.. so much promise but it gave so damn little.. no added bonus or whatever..

Just Sasori, deidara and chiyo as new characters, plus the not all the post time skip rookies are in, not to mention Sai and Yamato... the game basically stopped at the first meeting of Sasori and Deidara.. like wth? The season has already progressed so far and they pull off this shit, their obviously cashing in on the whole thing, saving up for another release accel 2.. the game freaking *re-cycled* characters from nh3... *YES RE-CYCLED*... but the biggest shit on our hardcore gaming faces would be the no-show from post time skip Sasuke.. its like buying nh3 with deidara, sasori and chiyo.. fuck

haha sorry for the rant but im just one angry import customer who had high expectations from the game which promised on its site.. lol am i the only one?


----------



## Sasuto (Apr 7, 2007)

Actually it's buying Nh3 whit TS ( naruto, sakura, shikamaru, temari, garra, kankuro, neji, lee, tenten), new (kakashi, gai, itachi, kisame) AND sasori, dedeira , chiyo.

So yeah...basically it's pretty much 16 new characters and not 3.

But yeah, i understand what your saying and i am angry too. Lets look at the birght side, the next game will rock.


----------



## nick65 (Apr 7, 2007)

where you can buy swapmagic it says that you need a mod chip what is that?


----------



## destinator (Apr 7, 2007)

Karasuke said:


> The game is really really good if you played it for the first time. But being a person who has followed the Narutimate series since the first one, this has got to be the *BIGGEST LETDOWN* ever.. so much promise but it gave so damn little.. no added bonus or whatever..
> 
> Just Sasori, deidara and chiyo as new characters, plus the not all the post time skip rookies are in, not to mention Sai and Yamato... the game basically stopped at the first meeting of Sasori and Deidara.. like wth? The season has already progressed so far and they pull off this shit, their obviously cashing in on the whole thing, saving up for another release accel 2.. the game freaking *re-cycled* characters from nh3... *YES RE-CYCLED*... but the biggest shit on our hardcore gaming faces would be the no-show from post time skip Sasuke.. its like buying nh3 with deidara, sasori and chiyo.. fuck
> 
> haha sorry for the rant but im just one angry import customer who had high expectations from the game which promised on its site.. lol am i the only one?



Please? This gameis exactly what cc2 promised us. And all thinks you mentioned are just fanboy crap like always...and I fucking hate this this "only 3 new characters" ... I dont know what you want to CC2 to do...just create 100 random characters that you can say this game got 100 NEW characters? Tell me what CC2 is supposed to to do with Kishis writing pace and especially the Anime pace...


----------



## Karasuke (Apr 7, 2007)

destinator said:


> Please? This gameis exactly what cc2 promised us. And all thinks you mentioned are just fanboy crap like always...and I fucking hate this this "only 3 new characters" ... I dont know what you want to CC2 to do...just create 100 random characters that you can say this game got 100 NEW characters? Tell me what CC2 is supposed to to do with Kishis writing pace and especially the Anime pace...



lol, u in customer service, how much CC2 and Bandai paid you to say these crap, the game should've given more given the expectation, they wanna rip us off with accel 2.. i bet ppl like you who don't complain because u are just a pirate ripoff crap like always who don't buy the originals =)


----------



## Omega id (Apr 7, 2007)

Karasuke, stop stating the obvious. I agree with what you said and I feel sorry for those that aren't aware of it. I on the other hand am used to seeing this (mainly from Capcom).

I agree, Chiyo herself is useless to even introduce now seeing as how she doesn't even show off a single lousy puppet. But this is how companies do their business and it actually works because idiots buy their games anyway. Do you know what happens if they dont buy it? They simply dont make a sequel or an additional title to the franchise due to bad sales and in the end scrap it.

This is one of the main reasons why I modified my Playstation 2. After buying Capcom vs SNK 2 and King of Fighters 00/01 for the Playstation 2 I decided my money wasn't worth it. Even though I still play CvS2 - I might as well have baught a used dreamcast and a used copy of CvS2 for that system and it would've probably cost me around the same price that CvS2 did when it was first released on the PS2.

If I am going to continue to play rehashes like a sucker I might as well do it right and save my money. Call me a thief, but life is tough and full of bull shit. Its not like my money is holding them back anyway.


----------



## LegendarySaiyan (Apr 7, 2007)

anyone completed this game 100% ???


----------



## Omega id (Apr 7, 2007)

I'm close but not quite there yet 

I only need a few more missions (like 3 or 4 more that I cant figure out).


----------



## LegendarySaiyan (Apr 7, 2007)

Yesterday I just finished the Itachi figth and I am playing through the RPG mode to get it done 100% 

btw is it possible to get more ougis.. like getting Jiraya's Katon:Gamaku Endan  and Itachis other Doujutsus and others who had more Ougis in NH3?? I really want to use Sasuke's Houenka ^^


----------



## destinator (Apr 7, 2007)

Karasuke said:


> lol, u in customer service, how much CC2 and Bandai paid you to say these crap, the game should've given more given the expectation, they wanna rip us off with accel 2.. i bet ppl like you who don't complain because u are just a pirate ripoff crap like always who don't buy the originals =)



No need to insult me as a pirate dude. Cool down a bit from your hurt fanboy feelings okay? I preordered the game months before the release 

And no I am just sick of complainers...



			
				Karasuke said:
			
		

> *Kakuzu
> Yamato
> Hidan
> Sai
> ...


Wow do you acutally know the games have to be developed? You know when they where at the end of the development the Hidan/Kakuzu fight was barely over...Sasuke has done a shit until now. The only reason to put him in is to satisfy all the little fanboys/girls who wet their pants if they see him. Also there are no voice actors for these characters. From the current anime pace we wont even see Hidan/kakuzu in one year...

And if you want all this characters then dont dl/buy whatever Accel because nobody forced you to do it. If you would have followed this thread it was to 90% clear whats in the game and what not. And with a bit of logic all of that could be guessed on your own.


----------



## -OZN- (Apr 7, 2007)

hey mate, how do I use the super rasengan?
I mean the one in the rpg mode that you need to crash the red seal wall in the cave


----------



## Tone (Apr 7, 2007)

haha.. Naruto has problems with every 4th game, it seems. First GNT4 gets regarded as "GNT 3.5" (and later downgraded with EX), and from the looks of things, Accel is "NH 3.5"..

So heres the kicker: I own NH3, is it worth it to shell out almost 70 bucks for Accel, or should I wait for another installment, provided it gets a PS2 release?


----------



## destinator (Apr 7, 2007)

Does anyone knows what Item I need for the teleporter???


----------



## Omega id (Apr 7, 2007)

Oi... Des, weren't you the one that told me this? ...

In the shop it should be the scroll at the bottom of the Buy List. It cost around 10000 I think. :S

I think I only need three more missions. If anyone could help me out I would appreciate it 

I need to do Shikamaru's questions (All thanks to Temari). Ebisu's questions and I think something for the old man outside of the cave though I'm not sure if hese a mission <.<


----------



## destinator (Apr 7, 2007)

Omega id said:


> Oi... Des, weren't you the one that told me this? ...
> 
> In the shop it should be the scroll at the bottom of the Buy List. It cost around 10000 I think. :S
> 
> ...



Really? Cause on my first play I never bought one of those but could teleport a lot...well my guide is really big already. I am still missing a few frogs xD

After that I gonna start the mission faq


----------



## Omega id (Apr 7, 2007)

Destinator you can look at one of my previous posts if you have a hard time finding some frogs (I think its one or two pages back I list how many frogs are in a certain area... atleast as much as I can remember).

Also, thats how it was for me, when I first beat RPG mode I had enough of those items to freely teleport around (I think I had picked them up) but after I used them up I found myself having to buy them all the time.


----------



## Nakiro (Apr 7, 2007)

My only dissapointment is that the stopped in middle of the arc.


----------



## destinator (Apr 7, 2007)

Does anyone know if GFaqs updates their site at the weekend? Otherwise I'll 10 more versions done before they even have the first on their site.


----------



## Kaki (Apr 7, 2007)

I can't say....

But it seems the bitch brigade made their way to the thread. 


> the game freaking re-cycled characters from nh3... YES RE-CYCLED... but the biggest shit on our hardcore gaming faces would be the no-show from post time skip Sasuke.. its like buying nh3 with deidara, sasori and chiyo.. fuck


 They changed everyone a bit, and polished the graphics on *everything*.  A number of old charachters a quite different. On top of this, there are new mechanics that apply to all the charachters; rock paper scissors, dynamic ougi, and You should know that in a fighting game a charachter if defined by how they fight and not how they look.  Thus, in tekken Lee and violet are not different charachters (unless I missed somthing).  And as Des said, its not about saying "My game now has 100 charachters! lol."  Furthermore, its not fesable as they are being careful to avoid spoilers.  Old sakura and new sakura are quite different. Thus, PTS sakura is a NEW charachter. She more enjoyable to play than a bland, New charachter with a new face (Chiyo). The way you bitch makes it sound like you would like a bunch of filler guys with new apperences and names regardless of how they play. The absecne of Mini games was worse than the absence of PTS sasuke to me. It was my only real dissapointment, and I don't like summon ougi.



> Does anyone knows what Item I need for the teleporter???


 I bought a few of everything in the shop, but I think the teleporter becomes available after your last fight with Itachi.


----------



## L O V E L E S S (Apr 7, 2007)

Omega id said:


> I wish I could record a match... Dont know how though =/ I'd really like to show off how I play Sakura and Deidara


Meh, I've been helping you for a couple of days now, I'm sure we'll get there soon ^^




Omega id said:


> Funny I was doing the exact same thing at that point in the game
> 
> I forgot what I did for Iruka... so I apologize for that, if anything just trying going into Ichiraku Ramen? I could be wrong but I do know I did his mission. As for Ebisu, I'm assuming your talking about the Konoha-nin outside of the item shop that looks like him (at the time I couldn't tell if it was him cause I had the volume low on my TV and I was just skipping the dialogue...). But anyway, find three shiny objects on the floor scattered throughout the village (one in the front gate, one behind the memorial, and the other in the pond area all the way in the back by a tree).


Ahh, thanks ^^ Most of your posts here have become pretty useful to me <3 (haven't been reading much here, too tied from playing and I couldn't get away from it XD)

The Iruka mission was was easy actually, I asked because I didn't try yet, but when you talk to him, you have to do this race on the pond, was kinda easy (as I remember XD) ^___^


----------



## destinator (Apr 7, 2007)

Okay...
Link removed

this is my faq for now =)
Game faqs will need a etnerity to add anything...


----------



## Sasuto (Apr 7, 2007)

Great FAQ thanks a lot Des.


----------



## Mugiwara (Apr 7, 2007)

That's it! I'm modding my PS2!


----------



## LegendarySaiyan (Apr 7, 2007)

Did anyone finish the Bingo Book or the Scroll of Toads??? I got 7 or 8 more toads to find and I fought Itachi (S) and he was damn difficult to beat... his Tsukuyomi is one of a hell I say, but it is pretty awsome to play with him... ^^

what is this Teleport thing you guys are talking about btw?? is it something to teleport from save crystals to another??


----------



## jplaya2023 (Apr 7, 2007)

YO when is this game getting released on USA ps2 consoles?


----------



## Final Ultima (Apr 7, 2007)

Currently doing Mission No. 19. After that, I'll just have 20-21 and 23-27 left.

Anyone know what I'm supposed to do? XD


----------



## destinator (Apr 7, 2007)

Final Ultima said:


> Currently doing Mission No. 19. After that, I'll just have 20-21 and 23-27 left.
> 
> Anyone know what I'm supposed to do? XD



If you can give hints to most of the missions you completed I would be really grateful


----------



## competitionbros (Apr 7, 2007)

jplaya2023 said:


> YO when is this game getting released on USA ps2 consoles?





like..........2009


----------



## destinator (Apr 7, 2007)

♥ Liccalaeryn` said:


> Holy hell >___< des, you're so awesome ^^
> 
> Sucks about the Hero fragments though =X I didn't keep track of which I had and now I don't know which one I'm missing >___< I need one for the scene where Kakashi chases Naruto lol XD Then after that I read on your guide that I have to look for the hidden ones -____-



I dont if you looked at the previous version but I added the location of all fragments as a list now. With your memory should be able to find out which ones you got and which ones you're still missing.


----------



## Dreikoo (Apr 7, 2007)

jplaya2023 said:


> YO when is this game getting released on USA ps2 consoles?



3+ years from now since this is 4 and 2 hasn't come out yet for usa.


----------



## LegendarySaiyan (Apr 7, 2007)

Nice DES... it will be usefull for me... I was missing 2 or 3 Memory Fragments  btw someone talked about Ebisu questions.. do we have to answer questions again??? and did anyone answer them all if he really asks questions... ^^

EDIT: DES I will take a look at what missions I have done... I remember some of them...


----------



## Karasuke (Apr 7, 2007)

destinator said:


> No need to insult me as a pirate dude. Cool down a bit from your hurt fanboy feelings okay? I preordered the game months before the release
> 
> And no I am just sick of complainers......




lol icic, sorry im too fanboyish for you plus im sorry i cannot share my oppinions on a forum. all hail.


----------



## nitegamer (Apr 7, 2007)

shit i am confused, but it looks like I need a different ps2 to be able to play this game or i have to mod my ps2. can anyone tell me what i would need for this or post a link?


----------



## Sasuto (Apr 7, 2007)

You need a fliptop AND a swap magic card. You can also put a chip in your ps2 but in my opinion the fliptop and swap magic card is the best. Now all you need to do is go on google..type Fliptop swap magic card and you'll know where to get it.


----------



## nitegamer (Apr 7, 2007)

^ i might look into that, but the fact that the game itself costs like 70$ with shipping, idk if i would even be able to do this for quite some time

EDIT: i could easily find a ps2 emulator for my comp, do you think that would work?

2ND EDIT: thank you so much. i searched google, this is only gonna cost me an additional 40 or so bucks.


----------



## Omega id (Apr 8, 2007)

> Did anyone finish the Bingo Book or the Scroll of Toads??? I got 7 or 8 more toads to find



I finished both, just keep running back and forward between Sunagakure and Konohagakure as well as the outskirts of Sunagakure to find this guy, I recommend running the whole way and not using teleportation.

The frogs... I listed the location for most of them a few pages back... heres another copy & paste of my last post for those that missed it.



> *Konohagakure - Memorial /Training Area* -
> There are two here, there should be one in front of the memorial, and one in the middle one of the three pole's, the one on top of the pole is kinda tricky since you'll slide off when you attempt to jump next to it, but I got it jumping on the pole from behind the frog..
> 
> *Konohagakure - Pond Area* -
> ...



ON A SIDE NOTE:

I have confirmed, Neji has an infinite.

Basically its doing his neutral combo at a certain point, cancelling it into his down down circle move (I think it was down down circle) and getting in the neutral combo again, rinse and repeat.

The way my friend does it makes Neji almost full proof since he cancels his combo into either:

-Kunai's
or
-Kaiten

if you try to warp behind him and attack him, however since he can be grabbed out of Kaiten he'll usually cancel the combo into kunai's if you warp behind him, and you really cant do shit about it cause his Kunai's will come out faster than anything you try to do. Then he can continue to neutral circle combo you... and once you have less than 25% meter left your pretty much screwed, cause if you cant warp out of it your dead.

This is no exhibition shit either. I was caught from it mid-game and this other newb player got caught in 93 hit (or more) combo from full life at the start of the match.

If this game had a tier list, Neji would definately be god tier. Not because of the infinite, because of the simplicity to his gameplay. You cant break him.

YOU CAN counter-pick on Neji (picking a character that can beat out his tactics - usually my Deidara but I still have a hard time with Neji). And seeing how it barely cost anything to warp behind the opponent (I think thats where they fucked up in this game, it should cost more meter to Kawarimi). Not only that but it became easier to Kawarimi in this game. Its brain dead. Almost makes me not want to play this game anymore =/ (I'm dissappointed since I got my ass handed to me like 10 matches in a row yesterday).

I knew Neji had an infinite too, the moment my friend was practicing with Neji when I first got the game, he pre-infinite me before he messed up but I knew you could keep going. I could do something similar with Kankurou but I gotta be close enough and set you up right. (not saying he has an infinite but close)

Des you might want to add that information on your FAQ.


----------



## nick65 (Apr 8, 2007)

can someone post a video with all new forms


----------



## Omega id (Apr 8, 2007)

Looking at your FAQ, you should change the information for the Green Dots. They aren't just for BingoBook. Green Dots indicate mission-related characters (pretty much your next destination... supposedly).


----------



## destinator (Apr 8, 2007)

Omega id said:


> Looking at your FAQ, you should change the information for the Green Dots. They aren't just for BingoBook. Green Dots indicate mission-related characters (pretty much your next destination... supposedly).



Yeah I changed it already. Damn the missions are troublesome. Got 1/2 of them finished now <.<

I am at mission 18 now and try to figure it out. Tsunade jsut gave me a task at her office. then i hunted 2 guys and now I am lost xD


----------



## Final Ultima (Apr 8, 2007)

Success! All missions complete. My Narutimate Accel file is now 100% clear.


----------



## destinator (Apr 8, 2007)

Final Ultima said:


> Success! All missions complete. My Narutimate Accel file is now 100% clear.



Congrats. Wanna help me out with my faq xD?


----------



## Omega id (Apr 8, 2007)

Ultima gimme the answers to the damn questions (I know you sat there all night writing down the answers cause you got nothing better to do ). So spill it!

Also, Des. There are two Tsunade missions near the end. The one your on you probably have to keep chasing a nin all the way to Sunagakure, then go back to Konohagakure and talk to Tsunade to pass. I know you have a mission with Tsunade after that but I forgot how you activate it... but if you ever do activate it you gotta fight some thugs outside of the village's front gates, then when your done, go back, talk to tsunade and you pass.


----------



## Final Ultima (Apr 8, 2007)

destinator said:
			
		

> Congrats. Wanna help me out with my faq xD?


Once I've had appropriate time to bask, I'll help fill in the gaps.



			
				Omega id said:
			
		

> Ultima gimme the answers to the damn questions (I know you sat there all night writing down the answers cause you got nothing better to do ). So spill it!


If you mean Ebisu's quiz, some questions I already knew the answer to thanks to my limited knowledge of Japanese (mostly katakana, in some cases hiragana or kanji I recognised) and understanding of the story. For the rest, I just guessed, then tried to recall the answer later. Two hours later, and I finally got it done.


----------



## destinator (Apr 8, 2007)

Final Ultima said:


> Congrats. Wanna help me out with my faq xD?
> 
> If you mean Ebisu's quiz. Some questions I knew the answer to thanks to my limited knowledge of Japanese (mostly katakana based questions) and understanding of the story. For the rest, I just guessed, then tried to recall the answer later. Two hours later, and I finally got it done.



Thanks I gonna do that later. Just uploaded the newest version of my faq. link stays the same.

I screencapped a lot of the answers for ibisu. I hope to make a picture list of ansers later. That should make it passable after some tries.


----------



## Omega id (Apr 8, 2007)

Final Ultima said:


> Once I've had appropriate time to bask, I'll help fill in the gaps.
> 
> If you mean Ebisu's quiz, some questions I already knew the answer to thanks to my limited knowledge of Japanese (mostly katakana, in some cases hiragana or kanji I recognised) and understanding of the story. For the rest, I just guessed, then tried to recall the answer later. Two hours later, and I finally got it done.



There should be a set of questions from Shikamaru too, I need to do his questions as well.


----------



## Final Ultima (Apr 8, 2007)

Like I've said before (if not here, then on GameFAQs), Shikamaru's quiz is Maths based, so check the answers to see if any of them can be achieved by adding/subtracting the two numbers in the question.


----------



## destinator (Apr 8, 2007)

Omega id said:


> There should be a set of questions from Shikamaru too, I need to do his questions as well.



Check my faq. i got all answers there 

Link removed

its the quest for shikas jutsu


----------



## Omega id (Apr 8, 2007)

But I dont know japanese hand writing. I know the words by romanji or just hearing them


----------



## Tousen (Apr 8, 2007)

so i just got the game last night..and its all in japanese which does me no good..thank god i was able to change the buttons to what i had it in ultimate ninja...but my question is how do i unlock the other characters and where can i find a character list at???


----------



## R_Lee86 (Apr 8, 2007)

How far into Part 2 does the game go? Ive seen the Gai vs Kisame cut scene so I know it at least goes that far. Are Hidan and Kazuku in the game? Who are the unlockable characters?


----------



## destinator (Apr 8, 2007)

R_Lee86 said:


> How far into Part 2 does the game go? Ive seen the Gai vs Kisame cut scene so I know it at least goes that far. Are Hidan and Kazuku in the game? Who are the unlockable characters?



until the point itachis and kisames clones get defeated

all chars till chiyo are in the game. no ts ino and so on

characters are unlocked trough playing hero and master mode


----------



## Tousen (Apr 8, 2007)

destinator said:


> until the point itachis and kisames clones get defeated
> 
> all chars till chiyo are in the game. no ts ino and so on
> 
> characters are unlocked trough playing hero and master mode



im srry im not good with the japanese language so where can i find hero and master mode..is that the rpg part???


----------



## destinator (Apr 8, 2007)

Mastermode = rpg
heromode = playing the pretimeskip story


----------



## Final Ultima (Apr 8, 2007)

Master Mode = RPG Mode
Hero Mode = Story Mode


----------



## destinator (Apr 8, 2007)

Heck stupid questions...I think there 45 questions together... <.<


----------



## MegamanXZero (Apr 8, 2007)

destinator said:


> Heck stupid questions...I think there 45 questions together... <.<



Yo Des, when are you gonna upload your FAQ on GameFAQs ??
And why was it rejected again ??


----------



## LegendarySaiyan (Apr 8, 2007)

has anyone completed Ebisu's quiz?? I got only 80...


----------



## destinator (Apr 8, 2007)

MegamanXLanDarkZero said:


> Yo Des, when are you gonna upload your FAQ on GameFAQs ??
> And why was it rejected again ??



Gamefaqs doesnt add stuff over the weekend (at least not this weekend). My first was recected because of lack content. Even it was already until village. Not much but gfaq takes all faqs if there none yet and Accel is #4 in most wanted faqs...so i will upload it tomorrow with the newest version again.

Next thing is I am maybe getting a complete ban now. Because I made a second account because i wanted to help someone with a question. I dont know how they handle it if your first acc is suspended. we will see...


----------



## Zenou (Apr 8, 2007)

Bah I never liked the NH series much and this isn't much better. Damage is way too much and battles don't last very long. It's very clear, yet there is no option to tweak damage percent. To make it worse, they made it so certain Ougi's can't be selected and instead must be done after certain requirements. That combined with the high damage = bleh.

It's probably better than GNT EX though. Haven't played it yet, but lacks characters.


----------



## Konoha (Apr 8, 2007)

Need help that wood guy block the road with a red seal


----------



## destinator (Apr 8, 2007)

Can anyone help me out? I comleted 1-15 and 18/19 but now no new quest pop anymore.


----------



## Omega id (Apr 8, 2007)

Zeno said:


> Bah I never liked the NH series much and this isn't much better. Damage is way too much and battles don't last very long. It's very clear, yet there is no option to tweak damage percent. To make it worse, they made it so certain Ougi's can't be selected and instead must be done after certain requirements. That combined with the high damage = bleh.
> 
> It's probably better than GNT EX though. Haven't played it yet, but lacks characters.



Actually damage is descent (unless your playing Sakura) and Ougi's themselves dont do much damage (seriously i've lost atleast 5%-10% of my HP from a Level 1 Ougi, the most i've lost from a level 3 is probably 15-20%).


----------



## Final Ultima (Apr 8, 2007)

Omega id said:
			
		

> Actually damage is descent (unless your playing Sakura) and Ougi's themselves dont do much damage (seriously i've lost atleast 5%-10% of my HP from a Level 1 Ougi, the most i've lost from a level 3 is probably 15-20%).


That must be one hell of a defense, because if the attacking player wins with a Level 3 Ougi, expect about a 40-50% health loss. Thankfully, seeing as I've never been hit by a Level 3 Ougi, the only time I see that kind of damage is when I do it myself. Good times.


----------



## Liung (Apr 8, 2007)

In the starting area the girl you saved has a mission, then she is in the village near the save point but I don't know what to do, I checked the cave and the starting area but no luck...


----------



## destinator (Apr 8, 2007)

Liung said:


> In the starting area the girl you saved has a mission, then she is in the village near the save point but I don't know what to do, I checked the cave and the starting area but no luck...



Shes in the last room of the cave


----------



## Liung (Apr 8, 2007)

Are you sure? I took the mission a while ago and then I headed into the cave to get the last frog in the last room and I didn't see the girl... 
Now she is near the save point in the village


----------



## Omega id (Apr 8, 2007)

Liung I also didn't know what to do, however I just went on and did something else outside of that village, and as time went on I eventually went back to Aoi (that girl your talking about) and I passed it :S


----------



## Tousen (Apr 8, 2007)

i dont understand story mode..i get into it and they talk about the nine tails and then they show the third looking over a grave and then they put me back into the beginning..do i have to be rpg mode to get into story mode or am i pressing the wrong buttons???


----------



## Zenou (Apr 9, 2007)

Omega id said:


> Actually damage is descent (unless your playing Sakura) and Ougi's themselves dont do much damage (seriously i've lost atleast 5%-10% of my HP from a Level 1 Ougi, the most i've lost from a level 3 is probably 15-20%).



Hell, even combos do a lot of damage. I was playing against the hardest difficulty CPU and it got me in an air combo. It wasn't many hits, but I lost at least 10% HP right there.


----------



## Dreikoo (Apr 9, 2007)

Zeno said:


> Bah I never liked the NH series much and this isn't much better. Damage is way too much and battles don't last very long. It's very clear, yet there is no option to tweak damage percent. To make it worse, they made it so certain Ougi's can't be selected and instead must be done after certain requirements. That combined with the high damage = bleh.
> 
> It's probably better than GNT EX though. Haven't played it yet, but lacks characters.



Actually there is an option of handicapping . One the last screen before fighting there is the option to press square,if you do and then on the next window you go all the way down on the menu you'll see a bunch of shuriken. Those are what determine handicaps. If you mate it so that all are blue instead of red then the opponent will have full bonus over you and he'll hit you for x2 the dmg while taking 1/4 or even less.

 Try that out and then come and tell me fights are too short.


----------



## Zenou (Apr 9, 2007)

Handicap is obviously not what I'm looking for and doesn't solve the problem. It only increases the damage for one person while decreasing the damage for the other. You can't decrease damage overall.

So yes. The fights are too short.


----------



## Dreikoo (Apr 9, 2007)

Zeno said:


> Handicap is obviously not what I'm looking for and doesn't solve the problem. It only increases the damage for one person while decreasing the damage for the other. You can't decrease damage overall.
> 
> So yes. The fights are too short.



Are you talking about versus? I  thought you were talking about single player maches where handicapping for the CPU will increase the time fights take.


----------



## Zenou (Apr 9, 2007)

Handicapping the CPU will not increase the fight times. Because then obviously I'll take more damage.


----------



## SeruraRenge (Apr 9, 2007)

heh, I just noticed that Neji's ultimate is the Hakka Soudou Shyou.  Or maybe it's the Ryuukei Qigong - Tashinkou, can't tell cuz of the zoom out.


----------



## Helix (Apr 9, 2007)

I just got this game, and trying to do Hero mode...I viewed that Kyuubi intro scene, but how come I can't select the next option. It says I got 0 of something at the bottom of the screen which might be why.


----------



## Final Ultima (Apr 9, 2007)

You have to play Master Mode first. The purple dots on the map are Memory Fragments which are used to progress in Hero Mode.


----------



## Nice Gai (Apr 9, 2007)

You need to go through rpg mode and acquire memory scrolls.


----------



## Helix (Apr 9, 2007)

Wow, this music in the Cave sounds so much like .hack//G.U.


----------



## LayZ (Apr 9, 2007)

I finally got to play this game today.  My favorite character to play wih was Sakura, but I was getting rocked by Shikamaru all day.  Do you know how to combo into her elbow drop super (You know when her health is in yellow)?


----------



## Nakiro (Apr 10, 2007)

There are lots more strategies for Shikamaru this time around.


----------



## LayZ (Apr 10, 2007)

Yeah he is a beast, but what is up with his increase in speed ability?


----------



## SeruraRenge (Apr 10, 2007)

ugh....they STILL haven't sent my copy out yet.

EDIT:  It's finally coming, yay!


----------



## LegendarySaiyan (Apr 10, 2007)

could anyone help me... I saw this green dot on the map (memorial place) and it was Tenten... shee did ask for something and after I talked to her I talked to somekind of trader or travler  actually I talked to 2 of them (1: Konoha 2: Suna) and the one from Suna asked me to bring something back and I did... I dont know what to do now?? and there is this old man front of the CAVE/MINE... what is he asking for... ?


----------



## Final Ultima (Apr 10, 2007)

ShadowXSSSR said:
			
		

> Wow, this music in the Cave sounds so much like .hack//G.U.


Actually, it sounds more like the dungeon themes from .hack//INFECTION-QUARANTINE, if anything. But yes, it's to expected considering both series are made by CyberConnect2.



			
				LegendarySaiyan said:
			
		

> could anyone help me... I saw this green dot on the map (memorial place) and it was Tenten... shee did ask for something and after I talked to her I talked to somekind of trader or travler  actually I talked to 2 of them (1: Konoha 2: Suna) and the one from Suna asked me to bring something back and I did... I dont know what to do now?? and there is this old man front of the CAVE/MINE... what is he asking for... ?


There's a shiny (a light blue orb with an flame-like aura around it) in the first room of the mine. Retrieve it and return to Tenten.


----------



## Teebor (Apr 10, 2007)

I rekon Gaara's Ougi when he is on the sand hover thingy is friggin WAY to strong. Also Shikmaru's can be one of the most cheapest character with his awakening - it takes like 1 second to activate it whereas everyone elses takes like 5 seconds!! and his kunai trap jutsu you can just repeat that again and again too easily.

Otherwise this game is alright... but i don;t think it was worth the wait.


----------



## willtheshadow (Apr 10, 2007)

Hey des, two things. first, nice guide. Second, if you didn't already know, sasori activates poison mode and last ougi when he has like 1/16 health left.

also, when ougi 1 is marked useable and ougi two is marked useable hhow do you choose between them.ex:jiraiya

edit:and garras second is after taunt while third is after health<50%


----------



## LegendarySaiyan (Apr 10, 2007)

I need help on mission 15... am I suppose to find Kakashi's Icha Icha book... if so where is it... btw I finished these mission: 14 and 16... if anyone needs help on them just ask me ^^


----------



## destinator (Apr 10, 2007)

LegendarySaiyan said:


> I need help on mission 15... am I suppose to find Kakashi's Icha Icha book... if so where is it... btw I finished these mission: 14 and 16... if anyone needs help on them just ask me ^^



not sure but i think its in the pond area? but I am not 100% sure since my rpg mode is bugged or whatever and no new quest are unlocked for me anymore...


----------



## LegendarySaiyan (Apr 10, 2007)

which mission are you on or what have you done? maybe I can help you with something you might not know ^^ cuz that happend to me too


----------



## destinator (Apr 10, 2007)

LegendarySaiyan said:


> which mission are you on or what have you done? maybe I can help you with something you might not know ^^ cuz that happend to me too



eh the problem is standing in my faq...i finished 1-13 and 18/19 of the quest. but even having talked to every person in the game a dozen times, searching all areas for items...but still nothing. No new quest are available...thasts why I cant finish my guide at the moment. When university will be a bit less stressed this week i gonna replay rpg mode a 3rd time ^^


----------



## LegendarySaiyan (Apr 10, 2007)

ok go talk  to aomi at the save point... starting areas village.. you know about that rigth ?? after that go to the cave and a cutscene with aomi will shown and then go to the end of the cave and after that you will be returned back to outside the cave and there will be an old man telling you that aomis mother was worried then take aomi back to her mother at the starting area ^^

EDIT: You can add these to your faqs ^^

Mission 14: Talk to Tenten on the map b4 memorial place and accept the mission, then go to the memorial place and talk to tenten again... you will figth her and.. after you beat her itachi will appear, beat him and mission done...

Mission 16: Talk to Sakura at Konoha Gate.. Go to Suna and talk to the trader/travler... 4 options will appear... choose the 3rd and go back to Sakura... Mission Done...

if you are going to add them EDIT them b4 adding them ^^ cuz I am not expert at explaining things


----------



## Nice Gai (Apr 10, 2007)

How do I get the teleport function to work. I beat RPG last night but I have the option to teleport from the save point. I need to go back and get item after I beat Itachi. I select the teleport option and he has some writing then askes me to press O then goes back to regular game play.


----------



## destinator (Apr 10, 2007)

Nice Gai said:


> How do I get the teleport function to work. I beat RPG last night but I have the option to teleport from the save point. I need to go back and get item after I beat Itachi. I select the teleport option and he has some writing then askes me to press O then goes back to regular game play.



reading my guide would help 

you need to buy a teleport scroll. just go to a shop and and in the first tab buy the scroll for 10000. these one is for teleporting ah and buy 2 for coming back xD


----------



## LegendarySaiyan (Apr 10, 2007)

did what I told you help you DES??? ^^ Mission 15: Kakashi missing Icha Icha; I am gonna check the Pond now but I heard Kakashi saying Suna


----------



## destinator (Apr 10, 2007)

LegendarySaiyan said:


> did what I told you help you DES??? ^^ Mission 15: Kakashi missing Icha Icha; I am gonna check the Pond now but I heard Kakashi saying Suna



the problem is... i made the mission with the girl a looooong time ago and finished it. but the old geezer never was in front of the cave...somewhere there must be the bug :s

but thanks for the quests =) I added them already and going to update my guide later (at least the one from my sig).

If its suna try the center of the big sand vield before the road to itachi. xD


----------



## Nice Gai (Apr 10, 2007)

destinator said:


> reading my guide would help
> 
> you need to buy a teleport scroll. just go to a shop and and in the first tab buy the scroll for 10000. these one is for teleporting ah and buy 2 for coming back xD



Sorry I am dumb as hell. I totally forgot. Were you the one that posted it on gamefaqs?


----------



## destinator (Apr 10, 2007)

Nice Gai said:


> Sorry I am dumb as hell. I totally forgot. Were you the one that posted it on gamefaqs?



I wrote you the answer already and yeah gamefaqs or the link of my sig [this one is always newest version since gamefaqs needs a longer time for updates]


----------



## Nice Gai (Apr 10, 2007)

thanks for the info I appreciate it.


----------



## LegendarySaiyan (Apr 10, 2007)

did you take Aomi to the end of the cave and did not see this old man standing infront of the cave waiting for you guys... strange...  

btw anyone completed Ebisu Quiz cuz I am getting sick of it... got 80/100 

EDIT: Hi I made a map for my own guide (I migth be making guide)

so far I got this just to show off ^^



should I continue making those maps for guides?? ^^


----------



## destinator (Apr 10, 2007)

I wanted to do the same at first too...but Naruto isnt that complex that you need something like that. Also gf only takes txt faqs so I just made a simple map in my guide with symbols


----------



## -OZN- (Apr 10, 2007)

had someone of you unlocked kattona gokakyu no jutsu?
if yes can you tell me how?


----------



## destinator (Apr 10, 2007)

-OZN- said:


> had someone of you unlocked kattona gokakyu no jutsu?
> if yes can you tell me how?



i think its either a quest with temari or kakashi...but one of them as far as i know


----------



## angel_4m_h3ll (Apr 10, 2007)

can some1 help me!? im stuck on the story mode, where you first visit the hidden sand country.  i talked to sakura and baki but noting happens i dont no where to go from there


----------



## LegendarySaiyan (Apr 10, 2007)

as I remember you have to go back to Konoha to get some medicine or something from Tsunade (I migth be wrong) read DES's Faq/Guide ^^

DES: I will make those maps for where you will find items and where people are standing... for people who still has hard time understanding things ^^


----------



## destinator (Apr 10, 2007)

lol...read my guide people :s

go to the first desert field after the forest...look for a cactus with white blossoms. it will give you the item you need



LegendarySaiyan said:


> DES: I will make those maps for where you will find items and where people are standing... for people who still has hard time understanding things ^^


I saw its too much work. Except frog location it isnt really needed ^^ ther rest of the items are just mino things


----------



## Helix (Apr 10, 2007)

destinator said:


> lol...read my guide people :s
> 
> go to the first desert field after the forest...look for a cactus with white blossoms. it will give you the item you need
> 
> ...



Thanks for the guide, destinator. Finished RPG mode with it.

I was disappointed on how short it was...I unlocked everything in 3-4 hours minus the extra stuff you can get in RPG mode...But then again I used a walkthrough. xD


----------



## LegendarySaiyan (Apr 11, 2007)

> lol...read my guide people :s
> 
> go to the first desert field after the forest...look for a cactus with white blossoms. it will give you the item you need



Ooo yeah it was there now I remember  I got lucky finding it  it just happend that I pushed the O button when I was rigth next to it and then wow I found it   ^^

it will be not much of a work for me... I am not making them from scratches  I am taking pics of the maps and  clean them up... pretty easy job 

btw I have done mission 19 (find Jiraya mission) and mission 22 (Lee,Neji,Tenten's Training) if anyone needs help on them...

you need to know how to complete them DES? so you can add them to your faqs, want me to send it here?? ^^


----------



## destinator (Apr 11, 2007)

gimme input! university is just too troublesome at the moment. have to be there almost the complete day so I haven played NA the last days. I gonna start playing at the end of the week again...though I am always open for all the quests. I would like to release v1.0 at the weekend 

btw WOW yesasia shipped my game today <333 only one more week xD


----------



## Omega id (Apr 11, 2007)

Haven't played the game in a few days, but the I did the Shikamaru quiz (I was just jumping to conclusions...) it turns out that Shikamaru's quiz is not randomized like Ebisu's questions. Shikamaru's questions remain the same in the same order. So basically I just answered them all as "2" then I filled in the wrong ones with "1" and the ones that didn't correspond with 2 & 1 I filled in with the 3rd answer... I got a 100/100 for Shikamaru's questions.

But... I'm still not going to do Ebisu's quiz =/ The only way to do that is to write down every single answer pattern (not the questions) and answer each answer pattern and write down what was false or truth on the peice of paper... Thats how I did it in NH3... but I'm too lazy to do it that way =/


----------



## MS81 (Apr 11, 2007)

I wish I had this game instead of Hokuto no Ken.


----------



## destinator (Apr 11, 2007)

Omega id said:


> But... I'm still not going to do Ebisu's quiz =/ The only way to do that is to write down every single answer pattern (not the questions) and answer each answer pattern and write down what was false or truth on the peice of paper... Thats how I did it in NH3... but I'm too lazy to do it that way =/



I got almost all a/b questions as pictures ^^


----------



## Kaki (Apr 11, 2007)

I like the guid you did des.......nice! 

And I got hotoku no ken but was too lazy to unzip it and just deleted it.


----------



## Azure-kun (Apr 11, 2007)

Uhh I got me alittle problem guys. I remember I was using the cheat code where your trasnfer your narutimate hero 3 data into narutimate hero accel(note this is from Gamefaqs) however if I've done should have the sound five as well after I completed master mode...somehow there still not on my list of badasses to play with, think I did something wrong?

P.S; SHODAI HOKAGES NEW SPECIAL KICKS SO MUCH ASS, I GET A DEFENCE BOOST EVERY SINGLE TIME!!!!


*coughcoughcough*....sorry but this game Is awesome...


----------



## Omega id (Apr 11, 2007)

Thats odd... Sound 4/5 should be on there if you have an NH3 file... I mean they are there for me and have been in Narutimate Accel since the first time I played... either way you should be able to unlock them w/o a NH3 file (either through RPG mode or Story Mode...).


----------



## Konoha (Apr 11, 2007)

playing for straight for 10:02:39 Completed The Game 100% Yooooshshsh


----------



## Kaki (Apr 11, 2007)

Wow, that's pretty cool. And a good bit of trivia. I think my game is clocking 55 from RPG and VS.


----------



## Omega id (Apr 11, 2007)

Well most of my hours are from Versus mode... the moment I got the game the first thing I played was Versus mode with my friends and we often played it for 2-4 hours.

EDIT: Also, most of the money I made in this game was from Versus mode. So in addition to the missions completed, I was able to buy everything from the shop in a few RPG mode play-through.


----------



## Hellion (Apr 12, 2007)

Just learned that you can control where kakashi goes with his raikiri


----------



## Omega id (Apr 12, 2007)

Yeah I forgot to mention that, I thought it was funny. I'm all over the screen with that shit.


----------



## Hellion (Apr 12, 2007)

Its awesome cause it catches people off gaurd. I also like turning Naruto into a  shuriken.  It really helps to get around the screen


----------



## Omega id (Apr 12, 2007)

Yeah doing that Shuriken string is pretty useful.

I cant get by my friends Neji... they need to fix him in the next game. My friend is just godly with him. Neji's counter stays out for atleast 3-4 seconds, it counters EVERYTHING I have done so far, except for Deidara's explosive birds (forward+circle).

I don't "Counter-Pick" on the character select screen in fighting games but you have to resort to miss-matches in this game, which is why I just stick to Deidara as my main fighter now since he can get out of a lot of situations.

But back to Neji. They should really limit the things he can counter, and it should atleast be move/character specific... Gaara's normals are useless if Neji can counter him when he counters the sand. Same goes for Naruto's clones... this is why I like 2D Fighting games... If there was a 2D Fight on Naruto the clones would have their own hit properties and wont be connected to Naruto's...

Then theres Neji's infinite and if you try to teleport behind Neji has two options of dealing with that... its really annoying... but just for the record, if you run out of chakra your pretty much dead. I wish I could record a match of me vs. my friends Neji. I'd win a few with Deidara but every match you'll see how much of a hard time I have trying to kill him. Each match almost ends in time outs.

The next game should give you a better escape option that teleporting. Cause once Neji has you on the corner and your Chakra-less you just put down your controller or pass it to the next person.


----------



## Hellion (Apr 12, 2007)

Go I am trying to get godly with Neji but I have to get use to his new mechanics.  SO  I have been relying on the Kazekage.

MY cousin is unstoppable with Sasori.  He is an item whore so I have to deal with that, and then that damn tail goes everywhere. SOmetimes I wish I could pick Sakura and she could break that damn puppet


----------



## destinator (Apr 12, 2007)

Got around 40-50h from faq writing xD


----------



## Psysalis (Apr 12, 2007)

Got my copy earlier today,  i still need to get yond tho. 

(Ty for the guide also destinator, it helped alot)

I want to i wish that next game was comming out soon but as long as the anime team keeps slacking off and bs-ing with random filler shit in the episodes its gonna be a good while for it to get to where the game left off :\

Oh well tho, im loving this game right now.

So anyway just asking out of boredom, who are your favorite characters to use?  Neji, Gaara , and Itachi here.


----------



## LegendarySaiyan (Apr 12, 2007)

Cursed Seal LV2 Sasuke - No wings  


*Spoiler*: __ 



I am sure that you are wondering what I am going to say  what I am going to say is this... While looking through characters Ougis I chose Jiraya's Sojin Rasengan (Two Rasengans) against Sasuke CS2 and when Jiraya hits hes Rasengan's, Sasuke has no wings... take a look for yourself and tell me if that happens with you too


----------



## Omega id (Apr 12, 2007)

My characters in this game are Itachi and Deidara. I was liking Sakura but my friend got around her (his Neji stops almost everyone in the game =/).


----------



## Azure-kun (Apr 12, 2007)

I really hate fighting my sister and god brother in this game, there both Gods with sakura. somethings not right with her awaking Ougi cuz for some reason it has a greater speed/offence boost then that of Tenten and Temari's, plus her rush punch really fucks me over when I want distance to set up a trap with more technical people like naruto, Gaara and Kankuro.


My only ace in the whole away from her is with neji and his Vaccum palm, even then those basterd catch me off gaurd with a flaming kunai...this game is nice and all but somethings not right, sakura having one of the most cliched moves in the game is a turn off for me. they should have kept Itachi's Grab infident if they were gonna make lesser tier characters "this" powerful.


----------



## Konoha (Apr 12, 2007)

dude its easy as hell ^^ just talk to every person in the game and collect all the orbs/small boxes to obtain the story mode the sakura menu  but i wonder how can i choose yondaime in the RPG Mode


----------



## Omega id (Apr 12, 2007)

Yondaime in RPG mode? Where did you hear that? Yondaime is only unlockable in Versus mode... atleast to my knowledge.


----------



## Konoha (Apr 12, 2007)

i heard there somekind yondaime in the RPG mode he can teleport outside konoha


----------



## -OZN- (Apr 12, 2007)

hey people, where do I get mission 14,15,16,19,20 ecc?

Ah, I hed finish the ebisu quiz with 100 good answer, but he don't had give me nothing of useful, just a gold piece...
what I'm supposed to do with that? just sell?


----------



## destinator (Apr 12, 2007)

to get 14+ you usually need to get tentens jutsu and the last one from kakashi


----------



## -OZN- (Apr 12, 2007)

destinator said:


> to get 14+ you usually need to get tentens jutsu and the last one from kakashi



how do I take them?


----------



## destinator (Apr 12, 2007)

You need to do their quests xD? For tentens quest you need to get a special item which can be found left from the tool shop in the sand village. If you got it just get to the memorial place. After you got tentens jutsu you can directly talk with kakashi there to get the last jutsu^^


----------



## -OZN- (Apr 12, 2007)

can you tell me what to do in tenten quest?
I had take the item in the cave, but don't know where I must bring him,and don't even know what the sand merchant wants...


----------



## angel2devil (Apr 12, 2007)

Yay Accel got #1 last week in japan!


----------



## destinator (Apr 12, 2007)

-OZN- said:


> can you tell me what to do in tenten quest?
> I had take the item in the cave, but don't know where I must bring him,and don't even know what the sand merchant wants...



read my guiiiiide


----------



## sanadai (Apr 12, 2007)

k can someone tell me whats going... wel i ordered a copy of NA from Play Asia and it emailed me saying it shipped on April 3rd... however it still havent arrived yet... i payed for the cheapest shipping method, im wondering if this is normal that its taking this long? Will it come this week?


----------



## Psysalis (Apr 12, 2007)

It you paid for the cheapest then its gonna be a while, it may be there to you by tomorrow , saturday or sunday since it was shiped on the 3rd ^^^


----------



## _Juugo_ (Apr 12, 2007)

Just wondering is there anyway you can activate byakugan or neji's white chakra without having to do a combo or ougi attack???


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Apr 12, 2007)

I just got my Accel today and I have to say I love the game. So right now I'm just going to go through rpg mode and do the best I can in it. Thanks for the guide btw


----------



## Sasuto (Apr 13, 2007)

PLay-asia is soo gay lol. Mine shipped on the 11 of april and it will take like 10 days AT LEAST to arrive ..so i'll have mine only around the 21 or 22..

I pre-ordered mine so i was supposed to have it shipped on the 3rd but oh wait!! ...right...they had to have that damn vacation thing for the eastern bunny haha.


----------



## destinator (Apr 13, 2007)

Sasuto said:


> I pre-ordered mine so i was supposed to have it shipped on the 3rd but oh wait!! ...right...they had to have that damn vacation thing for the eastern bunny haha.



And? Accel just came out at a bad date at all...nothing that can be done about it.


----------



## Sasori (Apr 13, 2007)

Yea I've just been watching some clips on YT. But I wana know if Sasori has any other playable form, other than Hiruko?


----------



## Azure-kun (Apr 13, 2007)

Omega id said:


> Yondaime in RPG mode? Where did you hear that? Yondaime is only unlockable in Versus mode... atleast to my knowledge.



The yondaime is unlockable through way of Hero mode, as are all the other hokages (acording to the IGN.forums and Gamefaqs.)




> Yea I've just been watching some clips on YT. But I wana know if Sasori has any other playable form, other than Hiruko?


 sadly no. but don't let that bring you down, sasori's ridiculously heavy handed, he range is also explosive.


----------



## TichX (Apr 13, 2007)

yeah hey thanks for your guide des it was very helpful! However Ive done everything except find the last 4 special Memory fragments in hero mode. These dont show up on the map so how do you find them? Or do I need to just go through the places on your checklist?


----------



## _Juugo_ (Apr 13, 2007)

why is my question being ignored?????


----------



## LegendarySaiyan (Apr 13, 2007)

TichX if you have finished the figth with Sasuke VotE then you wont be getting more MF.. just continiue on the next Story Circle ^^ thats what I done... ^^


----------



## -OZN- (Apr 13, 2007)

hey people, had someone find kakashi ichaicha paradise(mission 15)?


----------



## destinator (Apr 13, 2007)

middle of the big desert in the pit or better on a platform out of the pit


----------



## Konoha (Apr 13, 2007)

Juugo you question has been answer'd by yourself  nope you cant unless your health is 25%


----------



## -OZN- (Apr 13, 2007)

OK, finaly even my N.accel is at 100% complete


----------



## destinator (Apr 13, 2007)

Uzumaki-Naruto 2310 said:


> Hey
> If I got into the RPG mode and I'm in Konoha. Is there any way to me to get back where the cave is?



When you finished rpg mode for the first time. you can teleport from save points (middle option) but you need specials scrolls for it. you can buy/find them. in the shops they cost 10.000


----------



## _Juugo_ (Apr 13, 2007)

Konoha said:


> Juugo you question has been answer'd by yourself  nope you cant unless your health is 25%



then that suks but then again neji doesnt need it i guess since he has kool combo's and counters.


----------



## cursed-itachi (Apr 14, 2007)

des, you have the MF 1-37 listed in your guide but i only need to know which of them are the special one.

by the way is there anyway that i cant start a new rpg game without losing my unlocked characters and justus?
Arigato in advance


----------



## cursed-itachi (Apr 14, 2007)

So, destinator please tell me which of them are special


----------



## MegamanXZero (Apr 14, 2007)

cursed-itachi said:


> So, destinator please tell me which of them are special



Don't repost after a few hours, w8 at least a day. They're not always here ya know...


----------



## destinator (Apr 14, 2007)

I really dont know which ones are the special ones yet :s just check the list and see which one you got and which one not...


----------



## Omega id (Apr 14, 2007)

Haha, funny posts. Its a good thing you guys are just typical/casual gamers and dont know how anything technical about this fighting game... But... just keep playing Neji (or the game) the way you do. Juugo.

Anyway what has been going on here? I haven't played the game in a while, went back to FFXII -Solo- file. But I ocassionally watch my friends play it so I pick up from what they do. I still haven't done that Ebisu Questions mission. lol


----------



## Omega id (Apr 14, 2007)

@Des

Just saw your updated FAQ/Guide again and I gotta say you did a pretty good job on it. Especially on the Frog locations (my descriptions must've been a pain in the ass ).


----------



## destinator (Apr 14, 2007)

Omega id said:


> @Des
> 
> Just saw your updated FAQ/Guide again and I gotta say you did a pretty good job on it. Especially on the Frog locations (my descriptions must've been a pain in the ass ).



Yeah it helped me for frog 19 xD though that one was a bitch...i really needed like 20 minute to figure out how to get that one...


----------



## Final Ultima (Apr 14, 2007)

Omega id said:
			
		

> Haha, funny posts. Its a good thing you guys are just typical/casual gamers and dont know how anything technical about this fighting game... But... just keep playing Neji (or the game) the way you do. Juugo.


On the other hand, I _do_ know enough technical aspects to this game to know that you're doing some major tier whoring by picking Deidara as a main. XD


----------



## destinator (Apr 14, 2007)

Uzumaki-Naruto 2310 said:


> BTW
> Is this game got some Mini game in it?>.<



Not like the last games had...the only "mini games" are fighting the 100 guys and kakashis race but well you can't really call them mini games^^


----------



## destinator (Apr 14, 2007)

Could you rephrase that a bit xD? I dont really get what you try to say xD


----------



## destinator (Apr 14, 2007)

Its funny how that isnt in the game o.O I mean now that you mention it...they must have cut it <.< at least I dont know of a mission like that.


----------



## destinator (Apr 14, 2007)

Uhm yeah but I completed the game and never played that mini game... really strange o.O


----------



## Omega id (Apr 15, 2007)

@UN2310

Yeah I've never seen that myself. It must've been something that they removed from the game during development.

@Final Ultima

I love you too 
But seriously. Deidara can work around any character in the game, I've already tested this. But Neji is still a pain in the ass. I love abusing TS TenTen's forward + circle. Its not even that great but I just love it, it makes the match take long for no reason.


----------



## Hellion (Apr 15, 2007)

I love tenten's spam move too.  Her and Kisame are som of the easier people to X-0ut(awakening jutsu).

Also I know it is hellafied early to say this, but I can't wait until Accel two.  Wat arc do you think they will get to.


----------



## Omega id (Apr 15, 2007)

They will probably go up to the point where they see Sasuke again after not seeing him for a long time but then he leaves. Instead of doing it right and going all the way up to where the manga currently is...

If anyhting they will probably be assholes and go up to the point where Sasori JUST got defeated in his second form... so that we technically dont get anything new but there will still be suckers out there buying this game in order to make them easy money.


----------



## cursed-itachi (Apr 15, 2007)

after collecting all 37 MFs im still getting 33 MFs on the Hero mode


----------



## destinator (Apr 15, 2007)

cursed-itachi said:


> after collecting all 37 MFs im still getting 33 MFs on the Hero mode


like i wrote...some are hidden and they dont show up on the coutner 



Omega id said:


> They will probably go up to the point where they see Sasuke again after not seeing him for a long time but then he leaves. Instead of doing it right and going all the way up to where the manga currently is...
> 
> If anyhting they will probably be assholes and go up to the point where Sasori JUST got defeated in his second form... so that we technically dont get anything new but there will still be suckers out there buying this game in order to make them easy money.



Seems you have some mayor problems with cc2 or the game itself? NA is really great and NA 2 will probably be great too but you already doom it to hell <.< ?


----------



## Ziko (Apr 15, 2007)

Use Winrar and click on the first file (doesn really matter which file you click but just click on the first one) then winrar will pop up and you will see a .iso file called NARUTO.iso or something, click extract or extract to spesific folder and burn the .iso file on to a dvd. Then use your Swap Magic,Modchip or what ever you have to play the game.


----------



## cursed-itachi (Apr 15, 2007)

what to do with kakashi in the memorial place


----------



## Omega id (Apr 15, 2007)

I'm not dooming the games I'm just thinking about sales tactics (not long ago I was a door to door sales man and although its a lot different I can tell you the main goal is to RIP YOU OFF). But... NA better have more than just half-way crap... I wanna see everything thats on the latest manga... including Suigetsu, Karin and Juugo.


----------



## destinator (Apr 15, 2007)

Omega id said:


> I'm not dooming the games I'm just thinking about sales tactics (not long ago I was a door to door sales man and although its a lot different I can tell you the main goal is to RIP YOU OFF). But... NA better have more than just half-way crap... I wanna see everything thats on the latest manga... including Suigetsu, Karin and Juugo.



And you simply dont want to see that this game(like GNT EX) is mostly pure anime based....therefor probably no sasukes gang in the next game 

And acutally you didnt bought the game, right o.o ? So you're the last to complain about the lack of whatever ^^


----------



## Omega id (Apr 15, 2007)

I do see that this game is purely anime based and I do understand why people play it... for the same reason that I play it - just to play the character I like.

Though its odd, in the anime itself I dont have a favorite character. In fact I do but they have nothing to do with the main characters, its Asuma and Kurenai (and oddly enough I come to find out that they are a pair in the future).

None of the main characters appeal to me but I do think their funny at times.

As far as the game goes, I actually LIKE Deidara despite the fact that I dont like him in the anime. Its odd, and it has nothing to do with gameplay or super moves I just think hese cool in the game (this also goes for every other character). If you notice, characters look way better in the game than in the anime. Shit, Naruto fights better too. Sakura has speed for some reason. I donno where they got that from but whatever.

So yeah... I just wont take this game competitively like I would all of my other fighting games. What I CAN'T stand is how the typical gamer tries to copy the hardcore gamer by holding tournaments on crappy fighting games like Dead or Alive, Dragon Ball Z and Naruto Fighting games.


----------



## destinator (Apr 15, 2007)

Omega id said:


> So yeah... I just wont take this game competitively like I would all of my other fighting games. What I CAN'T stand is how the typical gamer tries to copy the hardcore gamer by holding tournaments on crappy fighting games like Dead or Alive, Dragon Ball Z and Naruto Fighting games.



That made me laugh somehow...at first why do even care about that...

Hm typical gamer? I think there are enough Hardcore players for naruto or whatever you can't see as a "real" fighting game. And they play it for years and know everything like you know about your "true" fighting game. So why shouldn't they hold tournaments .... thats kinda ignorant just because its no tekken or whatever and I dont think nh is as as crappy as you state it here... whatever 

However try to find out how crappy the game is at CBGxMary FC


----------



## Omega id (Apr 15, 2007)

I'm not being ignorant. If people want to take this game competitively let them go ahead and lose their money on it.

I'm just comparing the games battle systems. If this game had a high / low / overhead block then I can give it a bit more respect. Even then sweeps dont exist in this game for the purpose that its pointless because blocking blocks everything High / Mid or Low. You have one crappy escape option and thats to teleport behind someone else - proven not full proof against Neji. I wouldn't be suprised if there was another character besides Neji that can stop you from doing anything.

I'd give GNTEX more props in it it has a bit more depth than Narutimate Hero/Accel. But you dont need me to tell you that, in fact I heard it from my friend Tony who knows all about both games and does take GNT competitively (he dislikes the PS2 Naruto). I even know all about the new GNT and how Gaara is broken and I haven't even played it yet.

Deidara is the only character with a liable set up in this game. Before Deidara came along the only mix up tactic was a faint jab into a grab, typical in all fighting games. Even then I can see the grab coming since it takes so many frames for you to recover from a jab.

Heck, if Final_Ultima knew what was good for him he'd be here agreeing with me right now 

I'm playing the game (somewhat) but I do like to bash it... its something you gotta know about the elitist gamers... We're haters. When we see something thats brain dead easy or takes no skill at all we dont really take much interest and we do talk shit about it


----------



## destinator (Apr 15, 2007)

Omega id said:


> I'd give GNTEX more props in it it has a bit more depth than Narutimate Hero/Accel.


Ah yeah....thats when I stopped reading


----------



## Spirit (Apr 15, 2007)

i just got it yesterday and i've unlocked everyone except yondaime.

itachi is still my hero. tsukuyomi as taunt. uber. and his katon pwns. hahaha...they can't complain itachi's broken now can they? most characters seem broken too.

but this game lacks.....sasuke.


----------



## Omega id (Apr 15, 2007)

tsukuyomi as taunt = broken.

But, then again you do lose all your Chakra... still its worth the ass beating you'll get.


----------



## destinator (Apr 15, 2007)

Omega id said:


> tsukuyomi as taunt = broken.
> 
> But, then again you do lose all your Chakra... still its worth the ass beating you'll get.



Uhm I think under pro players it will be hard to actually get to the taunt  but for noobs yeag


----------



## Omega id (Apr 15, 2007)

If you trigger the taunt immediately after knocking someone down its possible to do it by the time the person can get up. Even if you predict that it might take a little longer you can cancel out of the taunt by moving around or blocking.


----------



## -OZN- (Apr 15, 2007)

somehow I agree with you Omega id,
but the only real crap thing about this game is that all is based only on 2 manga volume(28-29), and that make the game TOO short...
in other sasori in his hiruko form is REEEALY too weak,slow and useless....
I'm realy disappointed about this game, more than narutimate accel we may call him NH 3.5...


----------



## destinator (Apr 15, 2007)

First you have to get your opponent down  I dont say its impossible but shouldnt be too easy if 2 good players play...



-OZN- said:


> somehow I agree with you Omega id,
> but the only real crap thing about this game is that all is based only on 2 manga volume(28-29), and that make the game TOO short...
> in other sasori in his hiruko form is REEEALY too weak,slow and useless....
> I'm realy disappointed about this game, more than narutimate accel we may call him NH 3.5...



Dude you just fail...fail at this game...completely...

Sasori is not bad...just because you suck at the game doesnt mean he is useless...

3.5? Wtf open your eyes have you even played the game...seriously comments like that annoy the crap out of me. like 15 or whatever new characters (dont bullshit me with they are not new...they are...and if you want more NEW characters than blame the filler creators or kishimoto...) new stages, new rpg mode, new game play mechanics, new ougi system...yeah I see 3.5.... and acutally all people who are playing this game for years (competitively were pleased with it. so get your fanboyism down please)


----------



## Omega id (Apr 15, 2007)

Yeah, I was hoping, deep down inside Ssori's second form would be there as a secret.

Also, thinking about it now I wonder if in the next game Sasori's first form will remain the same or if he will have a new look and moves (as in, the scorpion-like body revealed). Or maybe they will do some asshole thing like they did in Budokai and make THAT Sasori's second form.


----------



## Helix (Apr 15, 2007)

Anyone got a good method of getting ryou on Accel? I'm trying to buy everything from the shop.


----------



## Final Ultima (Apr 15, 2007)

Omega id said:
			
		

> I'm not being ignorant. If people want to take this game competitively let them go ahead and lose their money on it.
> 
> I'm just comparing the games battle systems. If this game had a high / low / overhead block then I can give it a bit more respect. Even then sweeps dont exist in this game for the purpose that its pointless because blocking blocks everything High / Mid or Low. You have one crappy escape option and thats to teleport behind someone else - proven not full proof against Neji. I wouldn't be suprised if there was another character besides Neji that can stop you from doing anything.
> 
> ...


Yeah, I agree. It annoys me a little as well. I keep going on Practice Mode, trying out simple 30-40 hit combos, hit confirm into ougi and infinite loops, only to suddenly realise "Oh wait...Kawarimi."

It's rather frustrating.


----------



## Mibu Clan (Apr 15, 2007)

Omega id said:


> Yeah, I was hoping, deep down inside Ssori's second form would be there as a secret.
> 
> Also, thinking about it now I wonder if in the next game Sasori's first form will remain the same or if he will have a new look and moves (as in, the scorpion-like body revealed). Or maybe they will do some asshole thing like they did in Budokai and make THAT Sasori's second form.


That could be pretty cool actually, were he to get an upgrade in speed and movement...

But what intigues me more is if
*Spoiler*: _Manga Spoiler_ 



Next Game Sasori could use Aka Higi Hyaki no Souen similar to how Jiraiya summons Gamabunta... Like in that world for a certain time just beating the fuck out of you with his Army...
(Which makes you think on how Chiyo-baasama's Shiro Higi: Jikki Chikamatsu no Shu will work.




Also, since the next game wont come out until quite a long time, which means that the current arc will be over and everything that implies, to us Manga readers, then Im curious as to weather 
*Spoiler*: _Manga Sp_ 



Sasori will be given the Overpowered/Broken character thing, and being an especially strong opponent, and Chiyo-baa should get awesome as well... But the problem would be that by that time we'll be in the other arc, which would mean that Oro gets upgraded severely as well as meeting what should be the cheapest character in everthing> MK...

What Im saying is I hope they dont take focus off on Sasori/Chiyo/Kakashi because at that point they will already be past that point in the Anime


----------



## sanadai (Apr 15, 2007)

Ok im getting pissed, my Accel was shipped on April 3rd, and its stil isnt here yet....i payed for the cheapest shipping method on play asia and im wondering when im going to get it?


----------



## cursed-itachi (Apr 16, 2007)

i cant find temari in sand village gate thats cant start mission 27 i have finished all other missions What To Do???
do i have get certain item from a box or something to start this mission


----------



## Sasuto (Apr 16, 2007)

So there's no more guard break whit the ''Down O'' like in Nh3????


----------



## Omega id (Apr 16, 2007)

Yes there is... I donno if it applies to all characters but I do know a majority of the characters I have played have down+circle that leads to a guard break.


----------



## Omega id (Apr 16, 2007)

destinator said:
			
		

> 15 or whatever new characters



I only confirm Chiyo, Deidara and Sasori to be the new characters in this game. The others are just modified versions of the old characters. New Animations, New Player Model/Skin Mesh... same name. Its like Street Fighter 2 upgrading to Super Street Fighter 2 Turbo. And thanks to the simplicity of the game play everyone is pretty much -almost- the same.

If I had it my way I would have deleted my Narutimate Hero 3 file and start a new game of Accel and only unlock Itachi, Kisame, Chiyo, Deidara & Sasori.



			
				destinator said:
			
		

> New Stages



Half of those new stages are from the previous games.



			
				destinator said:
			
		

> new game play mechanics



Comparing this to Narutimate Hero 3. The gameplay mechanics are exactly the same. There is only one small addition that I noticed and thats the part where some characters can perform a down, down+O special move in mid air, others have a dive attack while others just don't have anything new to work with in mid air.



cursed-itachi said:


> i cant find temari in sand village gate thats cant start mission 27 i have finished all other missions What To Do???
> do i have get certain item from a box or something to start this mission



If you can't find her that means you already completed your task for her (whatever it was). If you can remember picking up a blue orb before going back to Temari that means you accomplished whatever the heck it is she wanted... She supposedly sends you off to Shikamaru (or so I think)... basically if you cant find her at the gate that means that she is in the only accessible building in Sunagakure. On a side note, you've activated another mission (which should be Shikamaru and his 10 questions).

What I'm trying to say is, this is just another modification to the last few games. Its practically a rehash and not all that impressive. If it was to be something completely new we wouldn't have had anything carried over from the last few games. It just goes to show how much money they can make and hardly work their ass off.

@Sanadai

Wait a bit longer (give it by the Wednesday, if you still don't get it. Send an e-mail to playasia or where ever it is you ordered it from and ask them when it will arrive).


----------



## Sasuto (Apr 16, 2007)

Omega id said:


> Yes there is... I donno if it applies to all characters but I do know a majority of the characters I have played have down+circle that leads to a guard break.



Then why are you saying that there's only kawarimi to take your opponent out?

It might not be the exact words you used but it was something like that.


----------



## Kaki (Apr 16, 2007)

> New Animations, New Player Model/Skin Mesh... same name.


1. Re read my last reply. 
2. If you have already, suck a cock. 



> If I had it my way I would have deleted my Narutimate Hero 3 file and start a new game of Accel and only unlock Itachi, Kisame, Chiyo, Deidara & Sasori.


 You get 100,000 Yen or whatever for the save file, and Yondaime is about as hard to get in each game, but you see your progress in NHA better. 



> Half of those new stages are from the previous games.


 They are all new, (well Maybe one or two I need to confirm).....


> Comparing this to Narutimate Hero 3. The gameplay mechanics are exactly the same.


 I don't know what you are looking for but did you read my reply? Maybe it got baried before you got to it..... 
But dive attacks were in NH3. 


> If it was to be something completely new we wouldn't have had anything carried over from the last few games.


 It could be devstating if that was the case. You don't need to reinvent the turbo wheel, just polish it and add some more spokes.  Its still Narutimatte Hero!


----------



## _Juugo_ (Apr 16, 2007)

So i was wondering who would be a better character to use against Rock Lee
Naruto or Neji??? And why???
For game pro's like people in this forum.


----------



## Kaki (Apr 16, 2007)

If you mean PTS, then Naruto.....he's pretty killer and easy to use at the moment.


----------



## sanadai (Apr 16, 2007)

my copy arrived in mail today =], just unlocked sasori and deidara.... and damn the AI improved SOOO MUCH from NH3.... theyre still easy though


----------



## Kaki (Apr 16, 2007)

Ya, but have you moved it to the hardest setting (all the way to the right)


----------



## _Juugo_ (Apr 17, 2007)

Kakihara said:


> If you mean PTS, then Naruto.....he's pretty killer and easy to use at the moment.



nope i mean TS Naruto or TS Neji???
wich one is a better choice to fight Rock Lee


----------



## Sasuto (Apr 17, 2007)

sanadai said:


> my copy arrived in mail today =], just unlocked sasori and deidara.... and damn the AI improved SOOO MUCH from NH3.... theyre still easy though



Hey sanadai could you please tell me when did play-asia shipped it to you?? (if it's play-asia of course) and if you ordered it whit the method by Airmail..the one that cost almost nothing like 3$.


----------



## moonwalkerwiz (Apr 17, 2007)

I just unlocked Sasori and Deidara last night. And I just can't stop playing Deidara, f*ck, he looks so good in the PS2. And the Deidara-Gaara battle was even better depicted here than in the anime. Sasori is really slow, almost like a moving boulder. But I have a few questions to ask more experienced players here. Hope you answer them:

1.) Has anyone really finished this game?
2.) Can I unlock Sasori's true form?
3.) How many frogs am I supposed to collect? And--
4.) Am I supposed to go to Jiraiya after I've collected all of them?
5.) Am I right that the people with speech bubbles are giving me missions? And if so--
6.) Can someone provide me with mission translations? I've only been able to understand one mission, that one where you have to get those glowing blue spheres in 30 seconds. The rest, I have no idea what they are.
7.) Other tips, cheats, secrets?

Thank you. Narutimate Accel is THE game. Its improvement over NH3 is just leaps and bounds (ninja standards). If you're a Naruto fan and you're not playing this game, you're missing half of your life.


----------



## destinator (Apr 17, 2007)

read my faq


----------



## LegendarySaiyan (Apr 17, 2007)

hey there was an update on CC2 Accel site  nothing much though and I know that poeple is no longer intrested anymore now the game is out ^^

LS^^


----------



## Smoker (Apr 17, 2007)

I just got my swap magic, going to install it and wait for the game to come. *pisses his pants in antisipation*


----------



## Helix (Apr 17, 2007)

moonwalkerwiz said:


> 1.) Has anyone really finished this game?
> 2.) Can I unlock Sasori's true form?
> 3.) How many frogs am I supposed to collect? And--
> 4.) Am I supposed to go to Jiraiya after I've collected all of them?
> ...



1) I finished Hero + RPG Mode, but haven't 100% completed it.
2) No
3) 30
4) Don't know
5) If you talk to someone and they give a menu comes up with an orange konoha symbol somewhere, then thats going to be a mission. (If i'm wrong tell me)
6) Read des's great guide:  X
7) Read #6


----------



## sanadai (Apr 17, 2007)

Sasuto said:


> Hey sanadai could you please tell me when did play-asia shipped it to you?? (if it's play-asia of course) and if you ordered it whit the method by Airmail..the one that cost almost nothing like 3$.



Uhh Play Asia shipped it to me on April the 3rd, and yes i used airmail... so starting the count on april 3rd it took exactly 2 weeks to get to my destination... oh and if yours didnt arrive yet it may be faster than 2 weeks because my local post office had a small delay in getting our mail in.


----------



## Sasuto (Apr 17, 2007)

Oh ok thanks for the info. That means i'll have it in 1 week.


----------



## Omega id (Apr 17, 2007)

moonwalkerwiz said:
			
		

> 1.) Has anyone really finished this game?
> 2.) Can I unlock Sasori's true form?
> 3.) How many frogs am I supposed to collect? And--
> 4.) Am I supposed to go to Jiraiya after I've collected all of them?
> ...



1- I can think of about 5 people including me, destinator and Fina_Ultima who have completed the game already.

2- Nope, you'll have to wait for Narutimate Accel 2 for that (It'd be nice if his second form was here though, I'm looking forward to playing him in his second form)

3- You have to collect 30 frogs (during the time this mission becomes active you should have a new menu when you pause the game that shows a list of the frogs you have already captured and the ones still missing).

4- Yes you must speak to Jiraiya after you have found all the frogs (like destinator said, look at his FAQ/guide for this game, listed on his signature)

5- Yes, people with exclamation marks over their heads or those that appear as green dots on the mini-map usually means you can take a mission from them.

6- Like I said before you can look at destinator's FAQ/Guide listed on his Signature. However, its pretty easy to just guess the missions, after all the mini-map usually tells you who to talk to next when ever it wants you to know who you have to talk to, usually thats not the case though, sometimes people want you to find objects scattered throughout/between Konoha village and Sand village.

7- Not really, but you should know that the purple dots on the map indicate blue orbs (known to us as Story Fragments) which are needed to progress through the Story Mode (not to be confused with RPG mode, which is what your playing right now). It's necessary to complete Story Mode if you want to unlock the 4th Hokage.


----------



## Final Ultima (Apr 18, 2007)

Actually, the blue dots are missions, the green dots are either sidequests or setups for future missions.


----------



## moonwalkerwiz (Apr 18, 2007)

Thanks to all who answered my questions! And especially to Destinator for the great game guide. I've just unlocked Itachi, Kisame and Chiyo last night. Itachi's katon is awesome, there's no escaping it! hehe. One more to unlock!


----------



## Knight of Fate (Apr 18, 2007)

Unlocked everything including Yondy. The RPG mode was great but I'm kind of disappointed with the number of new characters and how you use different ougis D:


----------



## moonwalkerwiz (Apr 18, 2007)

I have another question. Tsunade and Shizune are wearing different clothes here. Is Yondaime wearing his white cloak now or still just the Konoha vest?


----------



## Kaki (Apr 18, 2007)

Yes, she has her cloak now.....and its very cool! I guess shizune is different I have not played her much.


----------



## Omega id (Apr 18, 2007)

Yondaime looks the same as he did in Narutimate Hero 3, with the vest (no white coat).

Also his Level 1 Super Move is a power up and his Level 3 is the same super he had in Narutimate Hero 3. He doesn't have a Level 2 or any new moves.


----------



## Nakiro (Apr 18, 2007)

O wonder if and when they will add custom costumes.. where you can pick between few...


----------



## moonwalkerwiz (Apr 19, 2007)

^Yeah. I wonder why they didn't do that. They already have Naruto wearing the spiral T-shirt in the RPG mode, so they could have just put it in the versus mode, too. And I like Tsunade better without the jacket, curves are more visible.


----------



## Omega id (Apr 19, 2007)

Yeah I did like how Naruto looked at the start of RPG Mode with the Black T-Shirt and those bands that were around his arm. If anything thats probably accessible through Game Shark or something, that is, if the feature was ever made but locked away in the game, but who knows.

Also. I just realized that Ino Icon looks alot like Deidara...

Anyways... It's 1am... I'm bored... I got no idea as of to what to do... yeah...

*goes back to playing Tekken 5*


----------



## TrendyNinja (Apr 19, 2007)

I just got back from Japan and got this game. I don't get why you people fight about it not having enough new content since it is my first naruto universe-related game .... so ... well I think it is very nice ^_^.


----------



## Omega id (Apr 19, 2007)

TrendyNinja said:
			
		

> I don't get why you people fight about it not having enough new content since it is my first naruto universe-related game



Because 75% of that content was brought over from the previous Naruto Game. So its not really something new to those that have played the previous games... unless however more people like you purchase the game (which would be a good thing, though better if you were introduced to Narutimate Hero 3 instead of Narutimate Accel).

Accel 2 will probably have the things that Accel should have had in the first place.


----------



## Sasuto (Apr 19, 2007)

Why would it be better for TrendyNinja to have been introduced to narutimate hero 3 instead of accel??


----------



## Omega id (Apr 19, 2007)

Just noticed some characters can charge regular moves (Deidara can charge down + circle to throw out more spiders... Chiyo has one where she pulls out a fishing rod and snatches the opponent into the opposite side, its weak though).

@Sasuto

Do I really have to say? I don't want to list my complaints =/ It's too much detail to go into. Anyway, I'll mention it later. I gotta go.


----------



## destinator (Apr 19, 2007)

Omega id said:


> Because 75% of that content was brought over from the previous Naruto Game. So its not really something new to those that have played the previous games... unless however more people like you purchase the game (which would be a good thing, though better if you were introduced to Narutimate Hero 3 instead of Narutimate Accel).
> 
> Accel 2 will probably have the things that Accel should have had in the first place.



Yeah totally...it should have had juugo and karin, and wait the akatsuki leader...oh and i forgot the ending of naruto too!!! what about bleach characters? seriously thats crap ... go play tekken


----------



## Omega id (Apr 19, 2007)

lol, calm down Des.

Don't hate me because I'm right


----------



## destinator (Apr 19, 2007)

Omega id said:


> lol, calm down Des.
> 
> Don't hate me because I'm right



Eh I know that you realized that this game is based on the anime so except maybe a real chiyo and true sasori this game offered as much as possible and the 75% old content? Wtf so if they would have left out just all things we would have 100% new content but only 15 characters...what the heck? Really by your standards, what is gnt ex then? must be the worst game ever created...(oh I forgot that it really sucks...but at least it got 100% content  )

also its kinda pointless to dicuss because you already stated that you're a hater on this game...


----------



## Omega id (Apr 19, 2007)

15 Characters

Whats wrong with having only 14-15 Characters as opposed to 30+ useless ones that all play exactly the same? The battle system is too universal and characters are all spread into two categories: Range & Close Combat.

There are fighting games out there 100x better than this game and some of those (like 3rd Strike and Mark of the Wolves) only have around 8-13 characters or so. Even with so little characters it offers many new ones, the old characters given new moves in combination with their old ones and the battle system goes through a dramatic change when compared to the previous version of the games.

Not even those games. Fist of the North Star is a better fighter and it only has 10 characters.

Stop defending the game already and realize that there isn't much change on here.

-New Menu layout, wow who cares about the menu? Big improvement alright.

-RPG Mode
So you can do new stuff now as you rome around. Instead of being limited to Konoha you get to go to Sunagakure & some small village! Yay... Missions are done in the same fashion as before, not hard to figure out.

-Story Mode ends at the exact same Arc that Narutimate Hero 3 (it just looks different and you progress through it differently but essentially thats not NEW).

- Timeskip: Naruto, Sakura, Gaara, TenTen, Temari, Shikamaru, Rock Lee, Neji, Kankurou, Gai, Kakashi, Itachi & Kisame.

Thats what, 13 Revised Characters? They don't play entirely different from the Pre Timeskip versions. Like I said before, they just have a new look and animations.

Essentially, Kakashi, Kisame & Itachi are the same just new super moves (Itachi Tsukiyomi's off of taunt and it drains all his chakra. Kisame got slower and he no longer absorbs Chakra but he is still pretty good).

-3 New Characters
Chiyo, Deidara & Sasori

-ALL Pre-Timeskip characters does not = NEW.

No new Menu's/Modes (if there are I can't think of one at the top of my head).

Af far as GNTEX goes: Nobody is playing that game HERE (donno if people are playing it where you live) because of Gaara and some other dumb things, even my friend told me everyone just went back to playing GNT4.


----------



## Sasuto (Apr 19, 2007)

Dude stop crying, you didn't even buy the game for god sake!! Let the people who at least bought it complain about it!! You are so annoying..You don't like the game? FINE~~~ but dude you gotta stop coming here then cuz there ain't anyone here except you that doesn't like the game..So get over it and be gone.


----------



## Halcyon Days (Apr 20, 2007)

Omega, you are the worst hater I have ever seen. stop being a whining brat.


----------



## moonwalkerwiz (Apr 20, 2007)

Omega id said:


> Because 75% of that content was brought over from the previous Naruto Game. So its not really something new to those that have played the previous games... unless however more people like you purchase the game (which would be a good thing, though better if you were introduced to Narutimate Hero 3 instead of Narutimate Accel).
> 
> Accel 2 will probably have the things that Accel should have had in the first place.



I'd have to agree with Omega here. Dragging 75% of Naruto 3's content was the letdown, and also the unfinished story arc. The producers were probably in a hurry to make money on this one. They could have at least finished the entire rescue Gaara arc in NA. So that even if we only have 15 new playable characters, there is a sense of finality in the whole project. I mean, I'm kind of getting this feeling now that the work was half-baked. This game will be really good for gamers who will be playing this for the first time, but for those who are playing the Narutimate series for a while, the flaws really show.


----------



## Omega id (Apr 20, 2007)

Sasuto said:
			
		

> but dude you gotta stop coming here then cuz there ain't anyone here except you that doesn't like the game



I didn't say I disliked this game. I contributed to this thread and I helped out a bunch of people so I don't need to listen to your crap. Get your facts straight. I'm just making some obvious things pretty clear. You guys are taking it hard cause your fan girls. This game has more Cons than it does Pros'.



			
				ZeroBelow said:
			
		

> Omega, you are the worst hater I have ever seen. stop being a whining brat.



I'll hate however I wanna hate. I'm not whining, I'm just stating the FACTS. If you can't see that this game is underdeveloped then your just being a biased fan boy much like destinator.

Also, games like this are the REASON I modded my Playstation 2. Why do you want to waste money on importing a game that you will:

A) Not see in the US till maybe a couple of years (3-5yrs)
B) Lack's major improvements over the previous game
&
C) Has a simple universal battle system?

I really feel bad for those of you that wasted money on this one. Pre-Timeskip characters were added to the roster JUST for variety. Why would anyone want to play an older version of the previous characters?

Even the Wikipedia page states the "New Gameplay Elements" and I will quote it:



> *New Gameplay Elements*
> 
> In addition to elements established in previous Narutimate games, Narutimate Accel offers several new twists to combat:
> 
> ...



Ougi's are used the same, Triangle followed by Circle. The only difference is how a different Ougi comes out (stripping you from the freedom of CHOOSING your own Ougi, its kind of a downgrade, but then again... it is something... "new").

(Rock, Paper & Scissors does not = skill by the way)


You people are too touchy.

Then again... I gotta admit... deep down inside. I do wanna crush some biased fan girls in this thread. There are hardly any changes, so stop defending it and stop making me repeat myself.

EDIT:



			
				moonwalkerwiz said:
			
		

> I'd have to agree with Omega here. Dragging 75% of Naruto 3's content was the letdown, and also the unfinished story arc. The producers were probably in a hurry to make money on this one. They could have at least finished the entire rescue Gaara arc in NA. So that even if we only have 15 new playable characters, there is a sense of finality in the whole project. I mean, I'm kind of getting this feeling now that the work was half-baked. This game will be really good for gamers who will be playing this for the first time, but for those who are playing the Narutimate series for a while, the flaws really show.



What he said.
(Thank you)


----------



## Azure-kun (Apr 20, 2007)

umm yo, it's acid...uhh I got some issues with my magicswap coder. I'm trying to put my all characters code but right when I'm suppose to swap disc there some sort of error that puts my back at the browser of my Ps2.


any help?


----------



## destinator (Apr 20, 2007)

Omega id said:


> I'll hate however I wanna hate. I'm not whining, I'm just stating the FACTS. If you can't see that this game is underdeveloped then your just being a biased fan boy much like destinator.
> 
> I really feel bad for those of you that wasted money on this one. Pre-Timeskip characters were added to the roster JUST for variety. Why would anyone want to play an older version of the previous characters?
> 
> ...



Ah yeah what a intelligent observation from you...if I do the same I see that you simply hate the game. Not because it may lack content but its simply no tekken or whatever for you and thats why this game sucks. Sorry but actually just because you dont like the game doesnt mean its as bad as you state it here.

However any discussion with you is totally pointless here. You'll never try to see anything good in the game because you're like to annoy a few people who like the game and you simply dont like it all(which would be fine for me but not the way you're hating on it here). Since I am really used to people like you from my modding activies I dont see a reason for me to start another x pages long discussion about the whole issue(there are more imporant things to do...). I don't say this game is perfect but its simply not as bad as you try to make it here...

Your dear superomfg accel fanboy ...


----------



## LegendarySaiyan (Apr 20, 2007)

Uzumaki-Naruto 2310 said:


> Well
> simple with the pic
> 
> is this a mission or something? ^_^



thats gais minigame, yes it is in the game... you can play it at the starting area...find gai standing infront of the exit... sorry if someone else told you this b4 me  I would send a pic or a vid but I am using my PS3 rigth now.... you must complete M1- M26...Gai showed up after that


----------



## sanadai (Apr 20, 2007)

Im kind of on Des' side this time, Omega, if you can hate what you hate... Why cant we like what we like?


----------



## Smoker (Apr 20, 2007)

IT CAME TODAY! But... one of the tools for my swap magic feel into my ps2...So I am REALLY pissed and I can't open my ps2 slim for some reason. I must play!


----------



## TrendyNinja (Apr 20, 2007)

Well I don't get the reason for this fight here >_>

Anyhow I played the game a little ... I like it  
I can understand everything too thanks to the furigana above the kanji  ... if only FFXII was like that too.

Anyway I am an anime only viewer ... so I hope I don't get spoiled a lot or anything >_< .  Btw who is this hanabi girl who lookes like she is from hyuga clan?


----------



## tinlunlau (Apr 20, 2007)

hanabi is hinata's little sister.


----------



## Omega id (Apr 21, 2007)

@Sanadai

I'm not saying you can't like it. I'm just pointing out a few issues surrounding this game (and I don't mean to bash on the gameplay either - I'm mainly talking about its production value, It's almost no different than Narutimate Heor 3, is all I'm trying to say).


----------



## sanadai (Apr 21, 2007)

Oh ok, well since everyone stated their opinions already why not we all stop this arguement?


----------



## LegendarySaiyan (Apr 21, 2007)

site updated again 



Chiyo added 

LS^^


----------



## tigerwoo (Apr 21, 2007)

i haven't masturbated to this game yet.  is it worth it?


----------



## Omega id (Apr 22, 2007)

You wanna hear my opinion or someone elses?


----------



## kusanagi36 (Apr 22, 2007)

do you REALLY need swap magic to play this game, or is there anther way to play with a PS2 Slim


----------



## Omega id (Apr 22, 2007)

Swapmagic is the only way for Slim PS2's. Theres another way if you have HDAdvance and do the USB jump drive thing but thats a bit more complicated. just do some research on google on all the different PS2 mods.


----------



## Shadow (Apr 22, 2007)

Does anybody know how Neiji can do a Kaiten that isnt up up circle? I made him do it one time as part of that multi tap circle combo


----------



## Nakiro (Apr 22, 2007)

> A) Not see in the US till maybe a couple of years (3-5yrs)
> B) Lack's major improvements over the previous game
> &
> C) Has a simple universal battle system?



A) What does that have to do with how good the game is?
B) Did you even play NH3? If you did, you should know otherwise.. 
C) Which fighter game doesn't? That's the dumbest thing I heard in a while. 

I'm sorry but you're just one big hypocrite... on one side you're saying how horrible the game is and on the other side you were in this thread atleast 20/40 times on each page telling everyone how far you got and what you unlocked.


----------



## ender (inactive) (Apr 23, 2007)

its a very fun game, and a lot of the t1 characters have very cool move sets. The new system of taunt power ups and infinite-chakra items coming up a lot more often make it seem a little less balanced than NH3, but more fun as long as you dont take it to seriously.


----------



## moonwalkerwiz (Apr 23, 2007)

@destinator:

So I've finished RPG and Hero mode and I've unlocked all the characters. I don't think I got all the memory fragments, but it seems that if you finished the RPG mode, you can go through the Hero mode even with zero MFs. That's how I finished mine.

And also, the first time I used the teleport function and went to the Village, there was some kind of mission there with the little girl you meet in your first mission in RPG mode. She appears on the RPG starting map again, and you talk with her. Then she appears in the village and you talk with her again. Then, if you went inside the cave and reached the last room, you'll find her there. She'll talk to you and take you outside, where you will talk to the old man. After that, if you go to the RPG starting map again, you'll talk to the long-haired lady and something gets unlocked. I don't know what that is because I can't read Japanese. Have you encountered that?

It's not in your game guide.


----------



## Kaki (Apr 24, 2007)

> Do you want my opinion or someone elses'


 Maybe he can try reading the thread first.....

And speaking of which, have you done this?


----------



## LegendarySaiyan (Apr 24, 2007)

moonwalkerwiz said:


> @destinator:
> 
> So I've finished RPG and Hero mode and I've unlocked all the characters. I don't think I got all the memory fragments, but it seems that if you finished the RPG mode, you can go through the Hero mode even with zero MFs. That's how I finished mine.



The MF you find is only til the figth between Naruto and Sasuke... this has nothing to do with finishing the RPG mode or finding every single of them... I found every one of them and I unlocked til the VotE figth and the rest is like FREE, and I hadn't finished the RPG mode yet, I hadn't even fougth Itachi yet... hope you understand my point dude 
-----------------------
So anyone finished this game 100% Ebisu Quiz and all...

I still have to finish M27 but I am playing God of War 2 and Kingdom Hearts 2 atm  just want to know if there is any unlockable things aftre completing the game 100%

LS^^


----------



## MegamanXZero (Apr 24, 2007)

Finally, my Naruto Shippuuden: Narutimate Accel arrived today. This is going to be one hell of a week!!


----------



## Smoker (Apr 24, 2007)

LegendarySaiyan said:


> The MF you find is only til the figth between Naruto and Sasuke... this has nothing to do with finishing the RPG mode or finding every single of them... I found every one of them and I unlocked til the VotE figth and the rest is like FREE, and I hadn't finished the RPG mode yet, I hadn't even fougth Itachi yet... hope you understand my point dude



Hm, I am in the middle of the Sannin Arc and it won't let me continue. Figured that I needed to get more MFs but from what you said now I'm not sure.

And also, is there anyway for Deidara to activate his bird without doing a flying special? Similar to Gaara and his taunt.


----------



## Omega id (Apr 25, 2007)

@Juugo

Being a Deidara player, I'm afraid that the super move is the only way he gets on the bird.


----------



## Kaki (Apr 25, 2007)

Overall, I am fine with the way the Pre and PTS charachters interact.


----------



## Frosch (Apr 25, 2007)

Do you guys know what's the name of Neji's third ougi? To me it sounds like he says "Hakke" then yells "RASENGEKI", here's the video. Look for 03:42

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EX0G9NXcmLo[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Final Ultima (Apr 25, 2007)

Sounds to me like Hakke: Hazangeki.


----------



## Nakiro (Apr 25, 2007)

Omega id said:


> Capcom vs SNK 2
> Guilty Gear XX Slash
> Street Fighter 3 - 3rd Strike
> Tekken 5
> ...



You keep becking up your arguments with "facts", let me tell you.. those aren't facts.. those are opinions. 

Just as a question, did you play this game against a real opponent or just CPU because they are completely two different things.


----------



## Smoker (Apr 25, 2007)

Omega id said:


> @Juugo
> 
> Being a Deidara player, I'm afraid that the super move is the only way he gets on the bird.



Aw, that's a shame. I am a Deidara player too and seeing as his taunt creates a mini bird I thought maybe there was a way to make it bigger or something. Thanks anyway though


----------



## MS81 (Apr 25, 2007)

yeah I want this so bad.


----------



## Smoker (Apr 25, 2007)

Anyone think that there is a chance of having Team 8 and maybe the rest of team 10 in Accel 2? As they have Shikamaru in (Thank God!) Accel simply because he is shown in Shippuuden.


----------



## Frosch (Apr 25, 2007)

Final Ultima said:


> Sounds to me like Hakke: Hazangeki.



What would Hazangeki mean? I know Rasengeki would mean Spiraling something (whatever Geki means)

On google I couldn't find the names of the techniques used in the ougis (although the names of many are obvious since we've seen them in the canon), all I could find was whatever or not it was a counter attack or a normal ougi or whatever. Anyone else has any idea of what is the name of that technique that Neji uses?


----------



## Kaki (Apr 25, 2007)

In case you didn't know mr. old time narutimatte player turned bitchy kid, NH does play differently than most other fighters. As I recall from what Jaxel said, it  essentialy has to do with putting mind games before the moves, rather than the reverse.


----------



## Omega id (Apr 25, 2007)

You guys are still trying to explain yourselves? When it comes to fighting games I know what I'm talking about. You guys have yet to convince me that this game is completely new from Narutimate Hero 3. All I hear is a bunch of dumb asses trying to defend this game through biased fangirl speeches.

Nakiro you just proved to me that your just a brat and I shouldn't have to waste my time with you. You clearly have no idea as of to what your talking about. Your right about one thing though, Narutimate Accel isn't worthy of being called a fighting game. Though technically thats what it is (and its a shame).

And Kakihara, I've only played Narutimate Hero 3 & Accel. I would've never even heard of Narutimate Hero 3 if it wasn't for Final_Ultima who introduced me to it a year ago or so... Calling me Mr. Old Timer is kind of a compliment (or in this games case... not) but I haven't been around this game from the start.


----------



## Kaki (Apr 25, 2007)

oh, I decided to give you the benifit of the doubt. Now, I feel better that you are not. 

And so you say you wanted an entierly new game? by this do you mean: 
a.) a Game about a different anime such as Bleach, Yu yu hakusho, or Ranma 1/2
b.) An entierly RPG and minigame game
C.  a 3D Tekken/VF clone
D.  A watered down fighting game with 14 (2 all new!) charachters were you can spaz out like a hyperactive kid (or a late michal J Fox) to win.....
E.  Battle toads

For real, did you have expectations of what a sequal shold hold? If you liked NH3 why would you want to kill that?


----------



## Nakiro (Apr 26, 2007)

Omega id said:


> You guys are still trying to explain yourselves? When it comes to fighting games I know what I'm talking about. You guys have yet to convince me that this game is completely new from Narutimate Hero 3. All I hear is a bunch of dumb asses trying to defend this game through biased fangirl speeches.
> *Who said it was a completely new game?
> Why does it have to be a completely new game?
> The reason it's good is because it's the same old great game we knew and enjoyed with more characters, stages and an improved RPG mode.
> ...


Why fix something if it's not broken? 
Oh right... gotta keep it simple...
NH3 = Good
NA = NH3 Upgraded
NH3 Upgraded = Good Game Upgraded = Great Game
NA = Great Game 

Still I don't see you proving you're other fighting games aren't as basic as this one.. matter of fact is, all fighting games are. 
NH series was made simple to play so you can do what you want to do when you want to do it, which makes it a great game. 
I actually hate the games where you gotta play for few days to figure out everyone's move to do it exactly when you want it, even then you have hard time pulling it off. So in the end, the game just turns into few remembered panthers of button mashing. 
How great is that? I gotta remember what to press and when to press it. 
Oh wait.. I want to play as another character... well... back to learning moves for THAT character... 

In turn it's your own opinion if the game is good or not, you obviously prefer learning patterns of button then actually thinking on the spot. 
I really can't remember the last time I pulled off a combo in NH that I didn't want to pull off. Controls are simple, responsive and easy. What more can you ask for..


----------



## Frosch (Apr 26, 2007)

Does anyone have an answer to my "question?  Or are you all gonna keep discussing meaningless points x.x


----------



## Omega id (Apr 26, 2007)

> The three prior games proved that the game system works



No, this just proves to companies that people these days are suckers and would pay an extra $50 or Yen to play a game they didn't have to work so hard to develop.



> The battle engine is fine and players are enjoying it.



Yeah to the typical/casual gamer. But... you can be a typical/casual gamer and still make a smart decision.



> Still I don't see you proving you're other fighting games aren't as basic as this one..



It's pointless to explain it to a newbie that doesn't even know the starters of a fighting game. You simply just wont understand unless you commit to the games I play competitively and bother to take down every little note. The fighting games I play you don't simply look at and think "this is easy". You probably look at a 2D Fighting Game like King of Fighters and you think theres nothing special about it.



> matter of fact is, all fighting games are.



This sentence proves my point above, you don't know anything about the other fighting games, your just a typical gamer. You wan't to advance from casual gaming.



> NH series was made simple to play so you can do what you want to do when you want to do it, which makes it a great game.



That's right. My thought of you still hasn't changed. You like things simple, no skill. You want it all served for you. Thats the problem with games and the new generation of gamers these days.

Play "Back to the Future" for the NES. I'll make a wager and bet a ban status on my user name that you will never beat it (this is of course, you not using game genie or any cheats to try and pass it).




> I actually hate the games where you gotta play for few days to figure out everyone's move to do it exactly when you want it



That's called learning, when you learn it, it becomes a skill that can easily be implemented. Of course, if you were to tell me you can't do a Hadouken in Street Fighter I'd just straight out laugh at you.



> So in the end, the game just turns into few remembered panthers of button mashing.



Thats that casual gamer mentality. "I cant do half circle forward+punch so let me mash the d-pad forward-down-back, back-down-forward while machine the punch button rapidly in order to get out a random move/super I suck at performing"

Button mashing leads to no tactical playing. If you bothered to sit and learn it for a second it isn't as frustrating as you think (and I can easily do a quarter circle motion as easily as a braindead down+down+circle).



> How great is that? I gotta remember what to press and when to press it.
> Oh wait.. I want to play as another character... well... back to learning moves for THAT character...



What is so wrong with that? This is what separates them and makes their moves unique. At lead they don't ALL play the same...

I gotta say though, casual gamers don't usually openly admit it, but you did. So I commend you.

EDIT: On a side note, I didn't mean to compare Narutimate Accel to the games I play, I was comparing their development status and how Naruto stands side by side with Street Fighter 2 in terms of development (though I am ashamed because SF2 is far better than Narutimate Accel).


----------



## moonwalkerwiz (Apr 26, 2007)

Hmm...I actually like NA because you press the same buttons for every player (oh, well, I guess I'm a casual gamer). But I just wanna point out that even so, what you've got to master in NA is the right timing of when to execute combos and jutsus. For example, if you're playing Lee, you need to watch out for pressing O excessively since he's very fast. Your combos won't stop and you'll be open to a counter from your opponent's KnJ. TS Gaara on the other hand, you can go easy on the O and you don't even have to move a lot. It's best if you stay defensive and just wait for your opponent to come at you, especially if they're close-range fighters like Neji or Kiba.


----------



## Omega id (Apr 26, 2007)

Well from my own analysis Neji beats everyone in the game (few characters can beat him, one of them being Deidara, but even then Deidara has trouble beating Neji, and that shouldn't happen with Deidara ).

I just think they should expand attack properties a bit more. Neji counter's everything, Kunai's, sand, clones... They to basically nerf the counter move to where it makes sense 

There also needs to be more escape options than just Kawarimi. Its become easier to teleport out of things in this game than it was in NH3 (if no one has noticed that, one of my main problems with the game right now - and you hardly lose any chakra for it). The reason why they need more escape options is to prevent characters like Neji.

If you warp behind Neji while has has his neutral Circle combo going he can basically cancel into Kunai's (which provides an auto-turn around) and he can continue the chain again, you really cant punish Neji for it, its kind of like Roy in Rival Schools. Neji gets it the easiest of all the other characters. Ranging wont work because of his Kaiten. If you got a character that throws out clones, puppets or sand Neji will pull that character in for the Kaiten, and its rediculous.

Deidara is the only character I play now because he is all around and I make my scrubby opponents actually THINK when they play the game. I find this game more enjoyable when my opponents beat my tactics, and they learn with Deidara


----------



## moonwalkerwiz (Apr 27, 2007)

You think Neji is the strongest? Omega, I wish I can fight you, just to see if that's actually true. Yes, I think Neji is hard to beat in this game, but I've got more problems with Sakura actually. Her combos does more damage than others. And one of them, I think the forward+O+O one, has a block breaker in the end, where you will stagger for two seconds, enough for her to do more combos, and the down+down+O punch. And that attack is just as strong as an ougi. I can't even beat her with shodaime. Although I did beat her with nidaime, using the water tornado attack, but it was a hairline victory.


----------



## Omega id (Apr 27, 2007)

> Her combos does more damage than others. And one of them, I think the forward+O+O one,



^ You can easily beat that move if you can react fast since it takes like a bit more than a second for her to hit. It's bets to use forward+circle once to move around.

I played Sakura from the start too and I know she does a lot of damage, but Neji beats her because she doesn't have much working for her. The best thing to do with Sakura half the time is jut down+circle, circle or neutral+circle circle followed by down circle or up circle near the end.

Her Down Down special move is pretty useful as it has a lot of range and its guaranteed to hit the enemy as they are getting up (unless they quickly get up and the first thing they do is block, but many of the naruto players I play aren't smart).

I also make use of her air grab or her circle air chain (that first kick has quite a hit box). It's always good to do a small air chain before you hit the ground because:

A) It makes your opponent think your just going to land close to them for a grab.

B) If they think the above they will stop blocking and attempt to attack

C) You can actually just land and go for a grab

^ You have three options and they are all mind games. This also works with with the first hokage (as I play him once in a while as well).

Though jumping in this game is pretty slow and it usually gets countered by Kunai's... anyway

Neji is a beast no matter what anyone else says, you probably don't think hese good since your friends don't play him like my friend does, my friend picked him up and easily exploited him the first day (and he doesn't even like the Naruto games for PS2), I only got one challenge in this game and I don't even play this game enough to be as good as I am (I play like once a week now, maybe once every two weeks).

And with Nidaime, you got lucky to have beaten Sakura with just that one attack, I would've approached you and immediately blocked just to make you waste chakra. Chakra is really important in this game, I myself rarely use it on special moves and super moves. Without Chakra your pretty much guaranteed dead unless your opponent is stupid enough to let you run off and charge.

Try not to be too predictable in this game (especially since its predictable enough).


----------



## Frosch (Apr 27, 2007)

You know I'll just pretend the name of that Ougi neji does is Rasengeki. :[


----------



## moonwalkerwiz (Apr 27, 2007)

Omega id said:


> Her Down Down special move is pretty useful as it has a lot of range and its guaranteed to hit the enemy as they are getting up (unless they quickly get up and the first thing they do is block, but many of the naruto players I play aren't smart).




Exactly. I'm always getting hit with this as I land. Thanks for the tips. Though I play this game every day, and against pretty challenging players, too. I bet I can beat your Neji with Kankurou. Hehe.


----------



## Nakiro (Apr 27, 2007)

Just because I enjoy the simple controls doesn't in any way make me a casual player. I don't see why the game has to be complicated for you to be "professional" gamer. 
Heck... my console is almost turned on all day. 

The thing is.. you somehow got an idea that to be a pro gamer, you have to like complicated games, which is simply said, false. 
Some people like pressing 5 buttons within a second, other don't, I don't consider either of them less of a gamer since it is personal preference. 

Street Fighter was one of the simpler games, I'm thinking along the lines of Soul Blade where the characters had like 15 complicated combos... 

Simple game doesn't necessarily mean easier game either, if two players are playing, it's easy for both sides, that's where strategy and mind games come from. 


As for Neji... he is beatable... If I recall in shishi-rendan's tournament player using Lee beat Neji user in finals.


----------



## Sarutobi Satoshi (Apr 27, 2007)

Well I just bought this game and finished it in like three days and I've got to say that it is a lot better than I have expected I only wish that they have added Sasori's true form in it..oh well I'm pretty sure they well use it in the next game.


----------



## destinator (Apr 27, 2007)

Omg havent looked here since my last post and the discussion is still rolling. However if you want a real discussion I just can say discuss at crooked jester because the players there probably know more than any one else here.

As a sidenote there were a few updates on the site and new scans but I guess its not needed anymore 

edit: and my game got missing on its way around the world <.<


----------



## SaiST (Apr 27, 2007)

I apologize if it's already been brought up and/or done, but has anybody taken the time to rip Accel's main theme? Y'know, music that plays during the opening movie.

I likes.


----------



## Omega id (Apr 28, 2007)

NarutoLounge Forums has a thread with Shippuden music, but I think the only theme thats been ripped so far is the opening theme (I believe there is a longer version to the opening theme on the web now too).


----------



## Omega id (Apr 28, 2007)

I'm pretty sure at what ever Naruto tourney you saw at that web-site has a bunch of scrubby players. You can be really good in the game but not know the exploits of the battle system which make people like me and my friend have more of an advantage against these other players.

I don't even see Lee anymore, the only thing people use is his dumb gates and half the time all they do is that warp move when he goes around kicking you like 3 times, I'll just block all of that crap untill your done trying to do whatever it is your trying to do. If you grab me, oh well I rather be grabbed than take rediculous amounts of damage. Rock Lee doesn't lose life fast enough to be in Gates.

I dont play Neji by the way. I play Deidara, ocassionally, Kankuro and Sakura. Though I'm confident that I can beat you even if I do play Neji just cause I know how he plays (and I only touched him one time and that was to try out a few things I was trying to teach my friend).


----------



## Final Ultima (Apr 28, 2007)

Uh, let me stop you there, Omega id. Most of the players at Team Crooked Jester (previously Shishi-Rendan) are far from scrubs, they're veterans of the series with a clear understanding of how the gameplay engine works. In fact, they were the ones to first reveal all of the major high-level strategies and provalent glitches (such as button locking) present in Narutimate Hero 1-3.

There were possibly a few scrubs there, but not the community as a whole.


----------



## Omega id (Apr 28, 2007)

Well I wasn't talking about the community as a whole 

and... Ultima... stop showing up out of nowhere like that <.<

Somethings I wonder if your always in this thread... just lurking...


----------



## LegendarySaiyan (Apr 28, 2007)

Juugo_ said:


> > The MF you find is only til the figth between Naruto and Sasuke... this has nothing to do with finishing the RPG mode or finding every single of them... I found every one of them and I unlocked til the VotE figth and the rest is like FREE, and I hadn't finished the RPG mode yet, I hadn't even fougth Itachi yet... hope you understand my point dude
> 
> 
> Hm, I am in the middle of the Sannin Arc and it won't let me continue. Figured that I needed to get more MFs but from what you said now I'm not sure.



I am talking about the figth with Itachi in RPG mode not HERO mode 
After the Battle with Sasuke (VotE) in HERO mode, you wont be needing any more MF cuz there aint more...

LS^^


----------



## Final Ultima (Apr 28, 2007)

Omega id said:
			
		

> Well I wasn't talking about the community as a whole
> 
> and... Ultima... stop showing up out of nowhere like that <.<
> 
> Somethings I wonder if your always in this thread... just lurking...


If a particular comment strikes a nerve with me, I respond. That's the way it works.

Just be thankful this isn't Guilty Gear, or I would've bitten your head off.


----------



## Omega id (Apr 28, 2007)

If it was Guilty Gear I'd assume half the people more credit and assume they actually KNOW what they are doing. 

Ahhh I don't mean to offend most of the other players on here by that last statement... I'm just an elitist don't mind me.


----------



## Final Ultima (Apr 28, 2007)

Elitism is a bad thing to have when it comes to fighting games. I mean, those with superior knowledge of certain game mechanics or of a particular character should be as understanding as possible for those that don't possess such knowledge. Everyone was a scrub at one point, and it's the job of more experienced players to make scrubs...not scrubs.

By the way, try and get on MSN, will you? We haven't talked in a good long time.


----------



## Omega id (Apr 28, 2007)

Makes scrubs, not scrubs... thats impossible when scrubs don't take interest in the same things you play... it's like I told the other guy... only way you'll learn is to commit to the game and research on your own. Me explaining it with the terms and all is just going to confuse them.

and... I guess I can get on web messenger... I'm not on my PC thats why.


----------



## claremont (Apr 28, 2007)

Can anyone help me out and post a link to a discussion about the differences between the PS2 and Gamecube versions of the games. I have the first Naruto Ninja Taisen, and was getting ready to import part 4 when I saw this thread, and the gameplay for Accel looks pretty fun..anyways I didnt want to create a new thread since im sure its been discussed a million times before and I can never get the search to work.


----------



## MegamanXZero (Apr 29, 2007)

The Narutimate Hero (PS2) Series is like a "Naruto Game", it has a Fighting Mode (not so deep and developed like real competitive fighting games like SFIII:3rdStrike) and some other modes like RPG Mode and Hero Mode (This is where you play all the Naruto Arcs over). I must say that Narutimate Hero 1 was pretty sucky, it wasn't worked out well; but that's what a first game in the series most of the time is isn't it? Narutimate Hero 2 was a little bit better and more fun, but the real deal was Narutimate Hero 3. That game offers you a lot more than the previous ones, 40 Characters, tons of Ougi's/Jutsu's, a little bit more worked out RPG Mode and Mini-Games. Narutimate Accel is practically Narutimate Hero 3.5, this is not an entirely new game but it has some new things in it, but this is also because it is the first game of the Shippuuden Series, we may see new things and improvements in Accel 2 (hopefully). 

The Gekitou Ninja Taisen (NGC) Series is more like a fighting game, it's way deeper than the Fighting Mode in Narutimate Accel but still not as deep as the real fighting games like SF. But because of the focussing on the fighting game aspect, it misses a lot of other things like a RPG Mode. It does have the same kind of Hero Mode which you can replay all the Naruto battles.

It really depends on what you like more.


----------



## claremont (Apr 29, 2007)

Thanks a lot for the information I really appreciate it. :]


----------



## MegamanXZero (Apr 29, 2007)

NP man, that's what a Naruto Community is for


----------



## Eddymuzika (Apr 30, 2007)

*HELP new to this game....*

Hello, I'm new to this game and just wanted to know how to use different level ougis.  Thanks!!!


----------



## MegamanXZero (Apr 30, 2007)

Eddymuzika said:


> Hello, I'm new to this game and just wanted to know how to use different level ougis.  Thanks!!!



Most of the time it's like this:
1st Ougi : Normal State
2nd Ougi : After Taunt
3rd Ougi : Health Bar is Yellow



typeZERO said:


> can any body tell me when im doing an ougi the buttons come up im pressing them there is no end or am i just slow at it because this is annoying



What do you exactly mean with no end :S


----------



## Eddymuzika (Apr 30, 2007)

SWEET!  Thanks Megaman  !


----------



## Omega id (Apr 30, 2007)

@EddyMuzika

If your going to continue to be with us. I wanna get into detail about what MMX said. Most second Ougi's activate with a taunt. However, this is not always true. Also not all characters have 3 Ougi's, though's that have two Ougi's don't have a Level 2 Ougi. A Level 2 Ougi (known as "Awakening Ougi")is activated when you unleash that characters Chakra in battle (for example, Sakura unleashes hers through a Taunt, but Neji's Chakra activates when he finishes doing one of his "Circle" combo chains). Most character's activate their chakra through a Taunt though.

However activating their Chakra is not always the Case. I believe Gaara and Deidara do their Level 2 Ougi when they are riding the bird/sand. (Gaara rides the Sand after a Taunt, Deidara rides his bird after connecting a Level 1 Ougi).


----------



## zebas1 (Apr 30, 2007)

*question*

hello, 

I bought a playstation a while ago in China (don't ask me why ), it's that smaller version of the playstation.
I think narutimate accel is great so I wanne know:

if I buy narutimate accel from play-assia will it work on my chinese playstation?


----------



## Pein (Apr 30, 2007)

how do you taunt


----------



## Pein (Apr 30, 2007)

zebas1 said:


> hello,
> 
> I bought a playstation a while ago in China (don't ask me why ), it's that smaller version of the playstation.
> I think narutimate accel is great so I wanne know:
> ...



no im sure their differnt regions


----------



## zebas1 (Apr 30, 2007)

So you are sure that it wouldn't work, that sucks. I loved to play that game


----------



## Omega id (Apr 30, 2007)

typeZERO said:


> how do you taunt



You hold "Up" on the Directional Pad while standing on the ground without moving for a few seconds. If you move the taunt gets cancelled.


----------



## Pein (Apr 30, 2007)

zebas1 said:


> So you are sure that it wouldn't work, that sucks. I loved to play that game



you should check swap magic


----------



## Ramen_Chick (Apr 30, 2007)

I actually have this on pre order, it's not coming out until like june 16 or something @.@<-- me


----------



## MegamanXZero (May 1, 2007)

Ramen_Chick said:


> I actually have this on pre order, it's not coming out until like june 16 or something @.@<-- me



June :| Wow, where do you live and where did you "pre-ordered" it 

Oh, and Omega id. I hope my explanation about the differences between the Narutimate Hero Series and Gekitou Ninja Taisen Series was correct.


----------



## little nin (May 1, 2007)

man, just finished playin some of this

im disapointed man, the moves are great and shit, but im just angry about lack of characters and specials if ya know what i mean


----------



## Omega id (May 1, 2007)

Yeah your explanation about the game was alright, MMX  Though you don't need my approval or anything on that, lol. We all got our own opinion about the game.


----------



## MegamanXZero (May 2, 2007)

Yeah I know, but still. Looking back @ the previous 5 pages lol.


----------



## Omega id (May 2, 2007)

Yeah well... *cough* ahem... *walks away* >.>


----------



## ZE (May 2, 2007)

I have 10 hours of gameplay and I already have all characters including Yondaime, I guess some characters were unlocked because I had a gamesave of the previous narutimate. The rpg mode was ok, and the story mode sucked because it didn´t had any part of shippuden story.


----------



## MegamanXZero (May 2, 2007)

ZE said:


> I have 10 hours of gameplay and I already have all characters including Yondaime, I guess some characters were unlocked because I had a gamesave of the previous narutimate. The rpg mode was ok, and the story mode sucked because it didn´t had any part of shippuden story.



I think everybody knows that Hero Mode is for replaying the Pre-TS Naruto Arcs.


----------



## destinator (May 3, 2007)

ZE said:


> I have 10 hours of gameplay and I already have all characters including Yondaime, I guess some characters were unlocked because I had a gamesave of the previous narutimate. The rpg mode was ok, and the story mode sucked because it didn?t had any part of shippuden story.


You replayed the story in RPG mode already? Would be unlogical to replay it in hero mode once again


----------



## VEGGIZZLE (May 8, 2007)

Omega id said:


> I'm pretty sure at what ever Naruto tourney you saw at that web-site has a bunch of scrubby players. You can be really good in the game but not know the exploits of the battle system which make people like me and my friend have more of an advantage against these other players.
> 
> I don't even see Lee anymore, the only thing people use is his dumb gates and half the time all they do is that warp move when he goes around kicking you like 3 times, I'll just block all of that crap untill your done trying to do whatever it is your trying to do. If you grab me, oh well I rather be grabbed than take rediculous amounts of damage. Rock Lee doesn't lose life fast enough to be in Gates.
> 
> I dont play Neji by the way. I play Deidara, ocassionally, Kankuro and Sakura. Though I'm confident that I can beat you even if I do play Neji just cause I know how he plays (and I only touched him one time and that was to try out a few things I was trying to teach my friend).



Lee is really good if u can use him well ... his speed and power can beat neji  even with throws. I like to play Gaara just because he's pimp riding his sand. Id o like Neji but I use Lee and Itachi mostly. Itachi's taunt thing or w/e = annoying .


----------



## Omega id (May 9, 2007)

Lee's speed? I am assuming your talking about taunting and opening the gates which isn't possible in a real match unless you knock me down and I am unable to quick recover 

and as I said he is not really that deadly if you just calm down and block the entire time he is like that. It's almost like Yun (Street Fighter 3) in Genei-Jin, if you try to attack before it's over your dead, I'd rather get grabbed. Atleast I can see a grab coming and avoid it if I react fast enough.


----------



## MegamanXZero (May 9, 2007)

I would be funny to see that in Narutimate Accel, Naruto using Genei-Jin on Lee.
And up he goes !!! "Hey, Hey, Hey, Hey, Hey, Hey!!"


----------



## Psysalis (May 10, 2007)

I finally decided to start doing more of the missions but now im kinda stuck, i know i still have more to do but im not able to do any ,ive been looking at the guide also. 

Do i need to finish ebisu's quiz to do others? Same goes for jutsu missions, ive been only able to get sakura's punch and shika's trap

any tips?

EDIT: nvm im back on the move, had to go see that little girl and go though the cave again


----------



## Chu-kun♥ (May 11, 2007)

even thought I dispise the japanse naruto,I want this game[then,i'll get it in english,next year.].


----------



## MegamanXZero (May 11, 2007)

LMFAO, you despise the original Jap Naruto ??
Man, you're the first one I know that likes the Eng. Dub.
BELIEVE IT!!


----------



## VEGGIZZLE (May 12, 2007)

Omega id said:


> Lee's speed? I am assuming your talking about taunting and opening the gates which isn't possible in a real match unless you knock me down and I am unable to quick recover
> 
> and as I said he is not really that deadly if you just calm down and block the entire time he is like that. It's almost like Yun (Street Fighter 3) in Genei-Jin, if you try to attack before it's over your dead, I'd rather get grabbed. Atleast I can see a grab coming and avoid it if I react fast enough.




Itachi's taunt is pretty badass...


----------



## narutocool (May 13, 2007)

hi all, where can i put cheats?


----------



## MegamanXZero (May 13, 2007)

No where, you lazy cheap ass.
Go play the game already!!!!!!


----------



## Omega id (May 13, 2007)

VEGGIZZLE said:


> Itachi's taunt is pretty badass...



Yeah I thought that too, but I realized it's not worth it unless you do it when the opponent has low life. Itachi loses all of his Chakra when its gone and in this game no chakra = death.


----------



## Shadow (May 15, 2007)

So nobody here is a Neiji player huh...........I still havent figured out how to do a Kaiten with his Hakke Combo.


----------



## VEGGIZZLE (May 15, 2007)

Omega id said:


> Yeah I thought that too, but I realized it's not worth it unless you do it when the opponent has low life. Itachi loses all of his Chakra when its gone and in this game no chakra = death.



well kill them swiftly with combos cutie.


----------



## Omega id (May 15, 2007)

Combo's? Normal Combo's are weak in this game, unless you end it with a super move, even then 90-95% of the damage you do to them will be from the super move. You make it sound like his taunt activation increases his damage output.


----------



## roach2489 (May 16, 2007)

Whats timeSkip neji's Ougi? It's the one after you get byakugan and he shoots like a big chakra wave through you.. rasengich or something like that I dont know how it's spelld or said Please someone help me on that


----------



## Immortal Flame (May 17, 2007)

roach2489 said:


> Whats timeSkip neji's Ougi? It's the one after you get byakugan and he shoots like a big chakra wave through you.. rasengich or something like that I dont know how it's spelld or said Please someone help me on that



While I was experimenting with Neji, I performed the basic 3 hit combo, i followed up w/ D, D, O then I just tapped O like crazy. I got lucky so I scored 30 + hits. After scoring that much hits, I noticed that the chakra bar shot up to lvl 3 despite the fact that I had a near full hp bar. I executed an ougi and Neji hit the guy with a big ass chakra wave. I hope this helps.


----------



## Omega id (May 17, 2007)

Good job Pervy, you just discovered Neji's Infinite. Keep doing neutral circle, cancel into down down O and if you know the timing you can continue to follow up.

Now you just need to perfect Neji's lockdown game (where you can't escape his regular attack no matter what, even if the opponent warps Neji is a bit too fast with his kunai cancel and can restart his attack immediately after that).


----------



## roach2489 (May 21, 2007)

Yes pervy thats it but I want to know the Name im not sure if its resengich or osengish whatever i want to know the name lol


----------



## Final Ultima (May 21, 2007)

八卦・破山撃
Hakke: Hazangeki
(Eight Trigrams: Mountain Destroying Attack)


----------



## Immortal Flame (May 21, 2007)

Final Ultima said:


> 八卦・破山撃
> Hakke: Hazangeki
> (Eight Trigrams: Mountain Destroying Attack)



That's it


----------



## makaveli88 (May 22, 2007)

hey i was just wondering if there was any way to play this game on a north american ps2?


----------



## The Captain (May 22, 2007)

I freaking hate Ten Ten's new spamming attack with the throwing weapons.


----------



## MS81 (May 22, 2007)

you guys are all lucky I still don't have Accel.


----------



## MegamanXZero (May 22, 2007)

makaveli88 said:


> hey i was just wondering if there was any way to play this game on a north american ps2?



NO.
Well actually there is, with a mod chip or Swap Magic. 

(And that's number 38943294)


----------



## destinator (May 22, 2007)

MS81 said:


> you guys are all lucky I still don't have Accel.



HAHA I just got my yesterday...had to wait around 5-6 weeks because my first game got missing...but they send me a 2nd one


----------



## Omega id (May 23, 2007)

woops wrong topic <.<


----------



## Nice Gai (May 23, 2007)

The Captain said:


> I freaking hate Ten Ten's new spamming attack with the throwing weapons.



Love TenTen she is the H4X for real. All of Team Gai owns the Naruto Accel lol!


----------



## Hellion (May 23, 2007)

So with the slow pace of the anime how far do you think Accel two is gonna go.  Because honestly I was dissapointed with the roster for this one, and I really want to let loose with PTS characters in the next one


----------



## MS81 (May 23, 2007)

destinator said:


> HAHA I just got my yesterday...had to wait around 5-6 weeks because my first game got missing...but they send me a 2nd one



something is telling me to w8 for pt.2 some strange reason.


----------



## Nice Gai (May 23, 2007)

Part 4 was good but not complex. They spoiled you but not that much. TJ characters are lacking indeed. I was like damn might as well play part 3 again. I love the new additions. Naruto 3 on ps2 still takes the prize!


----------



## Immortal Flame (May 23, 2007)

MS81 said:


> something is telling me to w8 for pt.2 some strange reason.



I was actually disappointed with the lack of timeskip characters. So yeah, you might want to wait for part 2, but as Krippler said in his post, there might be not much improvement in the time skip roster of pt. 2 coz of the slow pace of the anime.


----------



## roach2489 (Jun 2, 2007)

Ok umm thats Not what i asked.. After you hit with the 30 hit combo he goes into Byakugan Then when u press TRIANGLE and Hit him He does his Ougi ( Special ) Whats that 3rd Special Called?


----------



## Sesha (Jun 4, 2007)

About the Ougis: Have someone deciphered the name of Gaara's Awakening Ougi (the one where he creates the Shukaku head in the sand that swallows the enemy)? I've figured out all of the kanji except the second one, which is a complete bitch, as it's impossible to see what it's supposed to be, and I haven't found anything in the dictionary either.
The name of the ougi is 'Metsu/Mesa/Messa-something (not sure what he's saying there) Bakusou'. The kanji I found out are as follows: 滅?爆葬.

And incidentally, if anyone knows the name of his normal ougi (the huge Desert Coffin-ish move), I'd grateful to hear it as well. From what I hear, the name is something like 'Sajin Mekyu', but I can't be sure, since I haven't got any kanji or anything to go by.
But the one I'm most curious about is the awakening one.


----------



## Immortal Flame (Jun 5, 2007)

roach2489 said:


> Ok umm thats Not what i asked.. After you hit with the 30 hit combo he goes into Byakugan Then when u press TRIANGLE and Hit him He does his Ougi ( Special ) Whats that 3rd Special Called?



I don't know what its called. I can't read Kanji.


----------



## moonwalkerwiz (Jun 5, 2007)

Nice Gai said:


> Love TenTen she is the H4X for real. All of Team Gai owns the Naruto Accel lol!



Yeah, that weapon attack is ridiculous. But when you hit the KnJ button multiple times, you're sure to get one executed through all that throwing. And when you do, you get behind her instantly. Since that attack is hard to stop, she is open to a counter. And that attack doesn't do much damage anyway, so if you can execute KnJ really soon, that attack will be more to her disadvantage.

Lee is beatable enough. The only problem is when he releases his gates and does the forward circle attack because there's no escaping from that unless you hit the jump button instantly. Because even if you try to block that attack, there's a block breaker in the end.


----------



## Helix (Jun 5, 2007)

So far, I think I mastered every character on the game. My main is Post and Pre timeskip Neji. And if I cannot choose Neji, it'd be Itachi.


----------



## Sesha (Jun 10, 2007)

roach2489 said:


> Ok umm thats Not what i asked.. After you hit with the 30 hit combo he goes into Byakugan Then when u press TRIANGLE and Hit him He does his Ougi ( Special ) Whats that 3rd Special Called?



八卦 ・六十四掌
Hakke Rokujūyon Shō
(Eight Trigrams Sixty-Four Palms)

That's the one you meant, right? The one where he (in the ougi) begins to combo the enemy, gets him airborne, and performs the beforementioned move, which ends in a Kamehameha-style beam.

On another note, can anyone hear what Ten-Ten is saying in her lvl. 1 and lvl. 3 ougis. The former sounds like Sōgu: Taihen Geki, and the latter sounds like Sōgu: Daiten Kai. I'm unsure about the former (though it could be right), and the latter doesn't make sense.

And on a related note... Her ougis pwn. All look awesome, and do plenty of damage. And she's not that bad generally, either.
I wish she was that cool in the series itself. Sadly, it isn't meant to be, I guess.


----------



## Silence00 (Jun 13, 2007)

got a question   do i need to have a seperate memory card for import games on ps2 ? would like to know cause it would save me some money ^^


----------



## destinator (Jul 5, 2007)

nope not needed


----------



## biganubis (Jul 5, 2007)

This game is all types of fun.  Me and my friends been playing against the computer on the hardest diffulcty level.   The character we had the most trouble with was Itachi.


----------



## Pein (Jul 6, 2007)

ok how do I unlock yondaime


----------



## Moondoggie (Jul 6, 2007)

ZeroDegrees said:


> ok how do I unlock yondaime



By finishing Hero Mode(Where you fight through the pre-timeskip story).


----------



## Jibutters (Jul 7, 2007)

Does anyone know where I can find an accurate English guide to this game? Mine hasn't arrived yet, but I'd like to know where to go to play the game and unlock characters and choose ougis. You know, I'll probably get lost in the menus, so I was just wondering if anyone could help me out. Plus, how do you do the characters new special ougi or whatever, or am I just talkin crazy???


----------



## Purgatory (Jul 7, 2007)

Krippler said:


> So with the slow pace of the anime how far do you think Accel two is gonna go.  Because honestly I was dissapointed with the roster for this one, and I really want to let loose with PTS characters in the next one



Ironically, no. The Narutimett series is based more loosely on the manga. So perhaps we'll get the actual Sasori, and Hell, maybe even Sasuke if we're lucky. I doubt we'll get Hidan and Kakuzu though..


----------



## rorykage (Jul 7, 2007)

what a painful thread to have show up in my User CP. i ordered this games online, it arrived two days ago, but my swap disk won't be here until monday.


----------



## Moondoggie (Jul 7, 2007)

Jihad said:


> Does anyone know where I can find an accurate English guide to this game? Mine hasn't arrived yet, but I'd like to know where to go to play the game and unlock characters and choose ougis. You know, I'll probably get lost in the menus, so I was just wondering if anyone could help me out. Plus, how do you do the characters new special ougi or whatever, or am I just talkin crazy???



Courtesy of GameFAQ:

        FAQ/Walkthrough by des         

FAQ/Move List by jyqting

Ougis aren't customizable this time around.


----------



## Itachi Pwnz All (Jul 7, 2007)

Game is awesome only problem I have is that I can't find anyone else to play with so it's basically collecting dust in my room


----------



## Jibutters (Jul 8, 2007)

Too bad I can't play wit ya. I would be very happy to. By the way moondoggie, you r one of the single most greatest human beings on the face of this earth.......please share your secrets............


----------



## Hellion (Jul 8, 2007)

Any of the long timers think they will go back to a Holiday release.  Of another April one for accel 2


----------



## Pein (Jul 8, 2007)

april let the ps3 get a bigger installed base 
let the anime get ahead and it gives them more time to develop


----------



## xnejixtentenx (Sep 2, 2007)

So, um, I heard somewhere (can't remember where...Probably in the NejiTen FC...?) that Neji and Tenten have this ougi thing together in this game....So I asked if someone could post a video and I guess they forgot, but when I searched for it, I didn't find anything at all. I haven't ever heard of it anywhere outside that one conversation, so is there _really_ and ougi with them?!

EDIT: Oh, and I don't have the gaming system for this game (PS2, right?) so that's why I wouldn't know...I only have a GameCube and Wii...


----------



## Gene (Sep 2, 2007)

They have their own separate ougis, but none with them together.


----------



## xnejixtentenx (Sep 2, 2007)

Gene said:


> They have their own separate ougis, but none with them together.



That's what I was thinking, but they said they had a video...Hn....I don't like being lied to...I'm gonna go ask them about it! 

EDIT: Oh, and thanks for answering my question.


----------



## moonwalkerwiz (Oct 11, 2007)

Hey, someone told me the next Narutimate Accel is gonna be released on December 20th. Is this true?


----------



## cold drinks (Oct 11, 2007)

moonwalkerwiz said:


> Hey, someone told me the next Narutimate Accel is gonna be released on December 20th. Is this true?



I thought that's the narutimate accel 2?


----------



## Kaki (Oct 11, 2007)

Ya, there is a thread on that here. Stop talking in this one.


----------



## Zarnib (Nov 19, 2007)

*Do You Have/Played Naruto Shippuuden: Narutimate Accel?!!!*

 I've Been wanting to get the "Naruto Shippuuden: Narutimate Accel(PS2)" for a while now, But I ran into a problem...

 I cant understand Japanese 

 Does anyone know if you have to understand Japanese in order to play that game?


----------



## Dreikoo (Nov 19, 2007)

Yes since about 9 months ago. Actually in less than 2 months narutimate accel 2 will be out (20th of december) so you might wanna just want to wait and get that like the rest of us since we've already done and said everything about accel 1 and you'd be lonely lol.


As for the language goes , i do speak it and it helps for the story but if you just want to get it done there's a ton of guides so it shouldn't be a big problem...and it's never late to start learning Japanese if you want .


----------



## Zarnib (Nov 19, 2007)

HaHa, Ok thanks a lot


----------



## Dreikoo (Nov 19, 2007)

Sure no prob...welcome to the forums btw .


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Nov 19, 2007)

i have 8_D ,like ages ago... i DLed it as soon as it came out 8)
played it and got bored straight away X_X...

prefer GNT series


----------



## Dreikoo (Nov 19, 2007)

Hay DD!...it's been a very very long time .


----------



## Chamcham Trigger (Nov 19, 2007)

I'm merging the threads, but I do realize that the latest thread wasn't a bad move considering how the original thread was buried 10 pages back under multiple retarded FF and "do you/can you" threads >.>


----------

